#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-16
<pascal_> hoi kan ff iemand mij helpen? ik ben verbonden met het internet maar krijg toch de volgende foutmelding "pakketbestanden downloaden is mislukt. controleer uw internet verbinding"
<pascal_> waaraan kan dat liggen?
<trijntje> pascal_, heb je extra softwarebronnen toegevoegd? Misschien zijn die tijdelijk offline
<pascal_> als ik sudo apt-get update krijg krijg ik de volgende melding:
<pascal_> gpg fout: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty release: de volgende ondertekeningen konden niet geverifieerd worden omdat de publieke sleutel niet beschikbaar is: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9C8DB0
<pascal_> ik had ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa toegevoegd
<trijntje> ah, dan moet je de public-key van die ppa toevoegen, zodat je de handtekening op die pakketten kunt controleren
<pascal_> hoe doe ik dat?
<trijntje> je moet dan even terug naar die webpagina gaan, als het goed is staat daar hoe dat moet
<pascal_> ok ff zoeken
<pascal_> dus van wine bedoel je toch?
<trijntje> ja, waar je die ppa hebt gevonden
<pascal_> daar staat niets over een public key
<trijntje> kan je die link geven?
<pascal_> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<pascal_> ik moet zo wel ff eten maken want kheb avonddienst :p
<Roodborstje> goedemorgen
<Roodborstje> ik heb een vraag over Xubuntu
<Roodborstje> mijn toetsenbord instelling is vreemd in firefox
<Roodborstje> hoe los ik dit op?
<Roodborstje> de bovenste commaś
<Roodborstje> zoals je ziet doet het niet
<trijntje> pascal_, welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<pascal_> 11.04
<Roodborstje> de laatste
<pascal_> Roodborstje, je kan ook ' SPATIE doen :P
<pascal_> dan krijg je em wel :P
<pascal_> comma's
<Roodborstje> of is het de onderste comma
<Roodborstje> ehm....
<pascal_> anders moet je voor altgr dode keys kiezen, maar dan kan je niet met ' een é maken :P
<trijntje> pascal_, kan je naar synaptic -> pakketbronnen gaan en die ppa van wine verwijderen?
<Roodborstje> even kijken hoe het nu staal
<pascal_> trijntje, ik heb 11.04 de nieuwste dus
<pascal_> en dan trijntje ?
<Roodborstje> de taal staat op usa en 104? toetsen
<pascal_> Roodborstje, bij mij staatie op usa international en dan dode toetsen :P
<Roodborstje> hoeveel toetsen?
<pascal_> trijntje, ik ga et nu nog keertje proberen
<trijntje> pascal_, als je die regels hebt verwijderd moet je het volgende in de terminal doen:
<pascal_> ook 104 volgens mij
<Roodborstje> ik zal wel even kijken
<trijntje> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pascal_> command apt--get-repository not found
<pascal_> woops
<pascal_> command apt-get-repository not found
<Roodborstje> toedeloe
<Roodborstje> heb het a;
<pascal_> succes met proberen :P
<CH__> add-apt-repository.
<trijntje> pascal_, je leest het niet goed
<pascal_> o sry heb dislectie :$
<trijntje> pascal_, misschien kan je dan beter knippen/plakken
<pascal_> 1 verwerkt 1 onveranderd
<pascal_> nu nog keer probere te installeren?
<trijntje> ja
<pascal_> lol nu doetie et wel volgens mij :P
<trijntje> die pagina van wine is dus verouderd, die zouden ze meoten updaten
<pascal_> tja :p
<pascal_> 1.3 is ook nie meer beta volgens mij
<pascal_> ik ga ff eten maken
<pascal_> brb
<pascal_> mssn heb ik jullie straks weer nodig :P
<trijntje> is goed, eetse
<MonkeyDust> voor de tweede keer al heb ik X moeten herstellen in 11.04 (lees: systeem opnieuw moeten installeren)
<RawChid> Minder prettig
<RawChid> Weet je wat de oorzaak was?
<MonkeyDust> twee keer nadat ik wou opstarten vanaf een usb stick
<RawChid> :(
<CasW> Hoe kan ik die apt-lock weghalen?
<RawChid> Met rm
<CasW> Precieze commando (file)?
<RawChid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<RawChid> CTRL+F op lock
<CasW> Ah, danke
<CasW> E: Sub-proces /usr/bin/dpkg returned with an error code (1)
<CH__> sudo apt-get -f install
<CasW> Daarbij gebeurde dat :p
<CasW> Tenminste, maakt sudo apt-get install -f uit?
<CH__> Oh.
<CasW> :( Het wil nog steeds niet
<CasW> dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure)
<RawChid> Wat doe je dan precies?
<CasW> Ik heb de terminal gesloten terwijl hij nog druk bezig was te installeren (ik kon niet selecteren waar je 'ok' moet kiezen voor truefonts)
<CasW> En nu kan ik niet meer installeren
<CasW> What to do?
<CasW> Hmm, er is nog wel een lock, geen idee waarvan
<CasW> (ls -r /var | grep lock)
<CH__> Proces draait nog ergens.
<OerHeks> htop
<CH__> Als je er echt niet uitkomt even rebooten en dan alsnog sudo apt-get -f install proberen ?
<OerHeks> en zoeken naar apt
<OerHeks> die killen
<CasW> Dat had ik al gedaan ;)
<OerHeks> hoeveel ?
<CasW> Oké, die lock is het waarschijnlijk wel
<CasW> Maar ik ga nu, ik zal het later wel proberen te fixen
<alex--> Goedendag, zit er copyright of iets dergelijks op de meldingen van ubuntu ( de layout ) ?
<OerHeks> er zitten rechten op idd., dat je ze vrij mag gebruiken.
<OerHeks> *mits je de broncode meeleverd.
<alex--> ik wil ze voor ee nwebsite gebruiken
<FlipStonE> 'lo iedereen...
<OerHeks> :-)
<FlipStonE> ik heb hier een probleem met gnome-xchat...
<FlipStonE> ik had wat in de config zitten klooien, en een achtergrond willen toevoegen, met een raar resultaat :-)
<OerHeks> o la la
<FlipStonE> nu wil ik terug naar de voorkeuren, maar telkens ik daar naar toe ga, slaat het proggie uit...
<OerHeks> je kan in je ~/.xchat/ kijken of je iets of die hele map kan wissen
<FlipStonE> config staat toch in de home map/xchat2?
<FlipStonE> daar vind in niets terug van background instellingen...
<OerHeks> ik ook niet :(
<CH__> mv ~/.xchcat2 ~/.xchat2_ikbendomgeweest allereerst maar doen.
<OerHeks> gui_dialog_width = 500 wel enzo
<FlipStonE> CH__, zt moeten die functie ermaar niet bijdoen...
<FlipStonE> :-)
<FlipStonE> backup al gemaakt, blijkbaar met gconf kan je er wel iets aan doen
<FlipStonE> Solved -> gconf-editor, dan naar apps, xchat, main
<FlipStonE> main_window dus
<OerHeks> kee
<FlipStonE> daar kan je dat terug zetten...
<OerHeks> weer wat geleerd
<FlipStonE> ziezo, weer mooi op xchat-gnome :-)
<OerHeks> owja, ik moest nog de log notatie veranderen ..
<OerHeks> de dag in bestandsnaam, zodat je niet 1 lange log per kanaal krijgt
<OerHeks> %d ofzo ..
<trijntje> alex--, dan moet je per pakket kijken waar het vandaan komt en wat de licentie van die pakketten is
<OerHeks> nee %D
<alex--> trijntje: die meldingen rechts bovenin
<alex--> van als er iemand op gwibber eiets zegt
<alex--> iets *
<trijntje> notify-osd doet dat geloof ik
<alex--> onder welke licentie valt dit?
<MonkeyDust> wat iemand zegt, is niet beschermd door copyright
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vermoed GPL alex-- , maar zou je moeten opzoeken
<OerHeks> ik zeg nooit iets op gwibber.
<OerHeks> of Konversation :P
<alex--> MonkeyDust: het gaat om de layout
<OerHeks> zoeken op Gwibber > EULA of License
<OerHeks> of vragen in ##gwibber
<trijntje> alex--, post eens een screenshot van wat je bedoeld, gaat het om gwibber of neit?
<trijntje> alex--, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/notify-osd-screenshot.png
<trijntje> is dat ^ wat je bedoeld
<alex--> ja zo'n melding bedoel ik trijntje
<RawChid> Hoeveel ruimte neemt 11.04 ongeveer in beslag na een clean install?
<OerHeks> de specs zeggen min. 4,4 of 4,7 gb vrij ( tijdens installatie )
<OerHeks> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-11-04natty-installation-screenshots-gallary.html?pid=422
<OerHeks> 4,4
<koen_> ik vroeg mij af, ik heb binnenkort een kleine server met een 256mbflashdisk en een 80GB hardeschijf. welke mappen kan ik het beste op de flashddisk zetten voor de beste prestaties?
<leoquant> erkan^, ja woe aanstaande workshop
<erkan^> okee nice lek__ (-:
<erkan^> oeps leoquant
<RawChid> Waarover?
<leoquant> internet relay chat
<Cees_H> Beetje hulp nodig. Sinds de update gisteren zendt mijn Ubuntu PC zijn naam niet meer uit. Tenminste Windows 7 ziet 'm niet. Me snelkoppelingen werken prima en ik kom overal op. Maar simpelweg de naam van de Ubuntu PC is niet meer zichtbaar in het netwerk overzicht scherm van Windows 7. Enig idee hoe ik dit snel kan oplossen?
<Cees_H> Iemand die me kan helpen?
<Cees_H> Hollanders? Iemand? Hulp?
<CasW> Hulp!
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<Cees_H> ik zal het nogmaals intikken
<Cees_H> Gisteren heb ik een update gedraaid op de ubuntu PC
<Cees_H> Geen probleem, alles werkt naar behoren
<Cees_H> ook kan ik gewoon mijn Samba shares benaderen via mijn snelkoppelingen
<Cees_H> Echter, in Windows 7 kon ik de Ubuntu PC altijd zien met zijn naam
<Cees_H> Bij het netwerk blad
<Cees_H> nu ineens zie ik 'm niet meer
<Cees_H> Ook de Laptop ziet de naam van de server niet meer
<Cees_H> Ik kan wel nog meer snelkoppelingen gaan maken, maar ik los liever dit issue gewoon op zoals het hoort
<CasW> Wat staat er in /etc/hostname?
<Cees_H> even kijken..ogenblik
<Cees_H> netjes zoals het hoor.....server
<Cees_H> dat is namelijk zijn naam
<CasW> Je ziet hem dus helemaal niet meer?
<Cees_H> zien...nee
<Cees_H> maar ik kan wel gewoon overal bij
<Cees_H> kortom: de ubuntu PC is er gewoon
<CasW> Zit hij wel in dezelfde group?
<Cees_H> uiteraard
<CasW> (WORKGROUP is dacht ik standaard in W7)
<CasW> Je hebt het gecontroleerd, niet dat de update het heeft veranderd?
<Cees_H> als dat zo zou zijn..dan zou ik ook niet bij de samba kunnen..toch?
<CasW> Ik weet het eigenlijk niet, ik ben niet zo in het netwerken
<Cees_H> hoe kan ik het op ubuntu checken?
<Cees_H> ik heb het al gevonden
<Cees_H> beide staan gewoon op workgroup
<CasW> Oké, en? Maar goed, sorry, ik moet weg, is hier niet iemand anders die het van me over kan nemen? (hint, hint)
<CasW> *laat die en maar
<Cees_H> Goed, iemand anders een idee?
<Cees_H> Hulp?
<Cees_H> Help?
<Cees_H> Niemand die hulp kan bieden?
<leoquant> heel even niet
<Cees_H> jammer
<OerHeks> hoi Cees_H , misschien werkt dit > http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-windows-7-cannot-access-samba-network-shares-from-ubuntu
<OerHeks> tl
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<OerHeks> :-)
<Jeroen1104> ik heb een brand probleem
<Jeroen1104> ik heb muziek in ogg die ik als audio wil branden
<Jeroen1104> als ik deze gebrande cd in de cdspeler stop blijft deze een index zoeken
<Jeroen1104> ik heb nu 3cd's geprobeerd
<Jeroen1104> zowel in K3b en Brasero
<OerHeks> je wilt .ogg naar .cda omzetten ?
<Jeroen1104> ja
<Jeroen1104> het moet een cd worden :)
<Jeroen1104> heeft het met de metadata te maken?
<OerHeks> cd audio is .cda of .wav
<OerHeks> geen idee of het aan de metadata ligt, ik heb dit nooit omgezet.
<Jeroen1104> brb
<OerHeks> heen weet ik wel > $ ffmpeg -i <naam>.wav -acodec vorbis -aq 60 <naam>.ogg
<Jeroen1104> en als ik hem nu in mijn laptop stop doet ie het ook niet
<Jeroen1104> heb ik maandag ochtend cdr's?
<Jeroen1104> ik probeer het K3b kanaal wel :)
<Jeroen1104> doei
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> Zo, de tip voor mensen die unity verneuken, als het werk maar je een backup met ubuntu-tweak
<hansw> die zet je settings in een backup en kun je dus weer terug zetten
<OerHeks> in Kubuntu zit standaard een backuptool
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> dit gaat ook komen met 11.10, als ik het goed begrepen heb.
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<BJ_> Hi, niet lang geleden ununtu geinstalleerd en werkt echter ik zie links de icons niet zodat ik maar moet gissen welke ik moet aanklikken. Soms zijn ze wel zichtbaar als ik met de muis over de rand van een window ga!? Iemand ideen?
<OerHeks> BJ_, kijk of er in stuurprogramma's een driver beschikbaar is.
<BJ_> eh, ben daar niet zo thuis in! Helaas. Aangezien ik niet zie wat ik waar doe weet ik ook niet waar in de stuurprogramma's kan zien? Is dit 1 van de icons links?
<OerHeks> nee, in systeem menu
<BJ_> En hoe kom ik daar?
<OerHeks> die staat op de bovenste panel ( als het goed is)
<BJ_> Aha, tja de zie ik ook niet?
<OerHeks> je kan mischien beter even teruggaan naar 'Gnome Classic', loguit, naam aanklikken, onderste panel 'klassiek' kiezen
<BJ_> Hmm, ik mis nog een hoop kennis! Gnome Classic!? Geen idee. Bedoel je opnieuw opstarten en op het inlog scherm een optie kiezen. Inlog scherm heeft dit volgens mij niet.
<OerHeks> jawel, eerst naam kiezen, zodat je ww kan intiepen, dan pas verschijnt taal en gdm optie
<OerHeks> opnieuw opstarten is niet nodig, alleen uitloggen
<BJ_> Oke, ik ga wat proberen. Wellicht tot zo!?
<OerHeks> succces
<fujisan> hoi
<lord4163> Hoi
<fujisan> vrienden
<lord4163> ik heb een hele domme vraag
<fujisan> men haat mij hier omdat ik geen racisme pik
<fujisan> tot ziens
<lord4163> waar sloeg dat nou weer op?
<CasW> Men haat hem hier omdat hij geen racisme pikt.
<lord4163> als ik "cd" naar deze map: Eurythmics - Greatest Hits (1991)
<CasW> Nee, hij komt hier vaak iets té erg doordrammen erover
<CasW> Dan?
<lord4163> zegt hij syntax error :(
<lord4163> -bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool '('
<RawChid> lord4163: Doe eens: cd Eur
<RawChid> En dan op TAB drukken
<CasW> Ah, je deed:
<CasW> cd Eurythmics - Greatest Hits (1991)
<CasW> ?
<CasW> Sleep dan de map maar 's naar het terminalvenster nadat je cd hebt ingetikt
<CasW> En dan zou hij het goed moeten doen
<lord4163_> sorry dat ik de chat verliet
<lord4163_> hij werkte niet meer
<CasW> Niet erg
<lord4163_> maar de tip van Rawchield werkte al :)
<CasW> Mooi
<lord4163_> Kent iemand een terminal bestandsbrowser?
<OerHeks> ls
<lord4163_> nautilus, maar dan in de terminal zeg maar :)
<CasW> commander schijnt erg goed te zijn
<OerHeks> ls & cd
<lord4163_> ja ls, maar niet zo handig vind ik :/
<lord4163_> commander? :P
<OerHeks> midnight commander, sudo apt-get install mc
<CasW> Ja, die ja
<OerHeks> soort Norton COmmander voor den pc, 2 panels
<OerHeks> mouse support
<CasW> Ik heb het nooit gebruikt :p Alleen maar van horen zeggen dat het zo fijn is
<lord4163_> we zullen zien :D
<lord4163_> sudo apt-get install microsoft :P
<OerHeks> in Dolpin kan je ook 2 vensters krijgen, 3 zelfs
<hansw> lord4163_, als je op de commandline ergens naar toe wil kun je ook als voorbeeld cd Eur<tab><tab> doen, dan zet hij zelf het hele path neer
<lord4163_> yup, ben daar achter :)
<OerHeks> dat scheelt wel eens, ja
<lord4163_> en mc is erg fijn
<hansw> of laat alles zien wat er aan voldoet
<OerHeks> vooral als er nummers in de mapnaam zitten
<OerHeks> ls & cd & tab
<hansw> cd Eur* werkt trouwens ook
<hansw> of is dat alleen op unix, weet niet zeker
<lord4163_> Achja tab mag ook eens werken :P
<lord4163_> die doet nooit iets op mijn toetsenbord
<lord4163_> owja toch wel
<lord4163_> soms
<lord4163_> als ik inlog op de ubuntu chat bijvoorbeeld
<lord4163_> ik krijg de guest additions niet geïnstalleerd in vVirtualBox
<lord4163_> effe opnieuw opstarten
<Aegir> Hoe maak ik de rot.cube boven en onder doorzichtig?
<hansw> hmm, die hint in shuttleworth's keynote maakt me niet blij
<hansw> volgens mij moeten a, contributors copyright gaan overdragen aan concanical of b, ze gaan andere bedrijven erkennen
<hansw> het gaat meer gesloten worden ben ik bang
<JoshuaL> was dat niet al zo?
<OerHeks> ja hansw, ik begreep a + b
<CasW> Sowieso, heel OSS doet het slecht, Nokia verkoopt alles aan Microsoft (dus ik ben bang weg Qt), dat soort dingen
<hansw> johanvd, bij bijvoorbeeld gcc is dat zo ja
<CasW> *Nog niet alles, oké, maar over een tijdje wel, ja
<Aegir> Aegir<Has Quit>
<hansw> OerHeks, hij brengt het wel heel voorzichtig
<OerHeks> gevecht om de cloud, internet bubble 2
<JoshuaL> hansw, van wanneer is die keynote?
<RawChid> Hey, ik heb net Natty installed
<hansw> osd, vorige week ofzo
<RawChid> Mijn Terminals zijn doorzichtig, hoe zet ik dat uit ?
<JoshuaL> hansw, ah k
<RawChid> Oh wacht, misschien kan ik nog steeds compiz config gebruiken, lol
 * OerHeks gebruikt yakuake, zwart op cyan
<CasW> terminal -> profielvoorkeuren -> achtergrond
<CasW> Daar een effen kleur gebruiken
<hansw> RawChid, als je een goed werkende unity hebt maak dan even een desktop backup met ubuntu-tweak
<hansw> en doe dat iedere keer als iets goed werkt
<RawChid> hansw, na 15 minuten Unity zit ik nu op klassiek
<hansw> als je iets breekt kun je daarmee goed terug
<hansw> dat kan :-)
<RawChid> Bedankt voor de tip though
<hansw> ik geef het nog 1 poging, alhoewel ik gisteren ook wel baalde
<hansw> gelukkig had ik nog een backup
<RawChid> Ik ben te lui
<hansw> installeer spideroak :-)
<RawChid> Ik kan dingen niet vinden, en heb geen zin om er moeite voor te doen :P
<hansw> ah, op die fiets
<hansw> dat is idd wennen
<RawChid> Ben nu bijna klaar met Gnome e.d. inrichten zodat ik iig mn ding kan doen
<RawChid> Daarna probeer ik Unity nog wel een keer
<hansw> ubuntu-tweak werkt ook met classic overigens
<OerHeks> in KDE zit nepomuk, als je die grootte verhoogd, word zoeken en menu's sneller.
<hansw> altijd goed om een backup van je instellingen te hebben
<RawChid> Hoe zet je dat Broadcast messaging uit ? Ik doe helemaal niet aan twitter enzo
<RawChid> Mja, ik backup mn config al via een custom script
<hansw> als je maar een backup hebt ja, dat is het belangrijkste
<Jeroen1104> goedenavond
<RawChid> Dag Jeroen1104
<Jeroen1104> heb nog steeds problemen met branden helaas
<OerHeks> ogg naar wav
<Jeroen1104> het lijkt er op dat het fout gaat met finalizen
<Jeroen1104> brasero mikt de cd eruit en dan krijg ik een melding dat ik handmatig moet uitwerpen
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen1104: je kunt RipperX gebruiken om wav om te zetten naar mp3, ik weet niet of het ook met ogg kan
<OerHeks> nee terug, ogg naar wav /.cda
<OerHeks> :P
<Jeroen1104> dat lijkt me bezopen omdat ik alle plugins heb??????????
<OerHeks> heen weet ik wel > $ ffmpeg -i <naam>.wav -acodec vorbis -aq 60 <naam>.ogg
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens met RipperX
<Jeroen1104> @monkey dust
<MonkeyDust> of met cdparanoia -B
<Jeroen1104> ik zal es kijken
<Jeroen1104> is er niet een log wat ik kan bekijken?
<MonkeyDust> RipperX gebruikt trouwens ook cdparanoia
<OerHeks> heb je zelf die .ogg gemaakt ?
<Jeroen1104> geript met banshee
<Jeroen1104> hebbes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452767&highlight=brasero+11.04
<Jeroen1104> bugs dus
<Jeroen1104> goed ik ben weg...
<Jeroen1104> ik zoek dit later wel uit
<OerHeks> Microsoft announces support for CentOS in Hyper-V
<hansw> bekijk eerst even hun licensering kosten plaatje ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Hyper-V was al gedeeltelijk open source gemaakt, enkele jaren terug
<hansw> 2 keer quad core waar je een sql server op draait kost je 8 cores voor die server
<hansw> dus hier zullen ook wel dergelijke zaken meespelen
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Wat? Weer terug van ogg? =-O
<OerHeks> tsss ja
<hansw> MonkeyDust, oss wil niet zeggen dat het gratis is hoor
<OerHeks> met een beetje peuter, kon je van mijn 'heen' een 'terug' maken
<OerHeks> mja
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<OerHeks> voorkauwen, dat doe ik nu uitsluitend voor 2 pups. puppybrokjes weken in water. offtopic, i know ..
<OerHeks> neusje natmaken en hopla
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Als je weet dat het offtopic is...doe het dan daar :P
<OerHeks> dit was metaforisch voor ffmpeg.
<MrChrisDruif> Ach so
<NoirX> Goeie morgen allemaal.
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NoirX
<NoirX> hoi MrChrisDruif :>
<hansw> OerHeks, ben jij een /. lezer? :-)
<NoirX> dag hansw
<hansw> dag NoirX
<OerHeks> nee, die berichten komen ook op twitter voorbij
<OerHeks> mits je de juiste personen/tags volgt.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hansw> ik gebruik geen twitter
<OerHeks> over Unity denk ik nu: wachtten op 11.10 met gnome3
<hansw> slapen, mzzl
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> vette list, bijvoorbeeld >> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Funny, opende hem net via je tweet xD
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; De missing links is een van de meer handige tweaks
<OerHeks> ik zat naar die hide usb te kijken.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-17
<hoekje_> back
<hoekje_> is hier nog iemand
<hoekje__> raar
<PeterD_> goeiemorgen
<Vancha> goedemorgen allemaal :
<Vancha> zou iemand mij mischien even met een probleempje in ubuntu 10.04 kunnen helpen?
<Vancha> mijn dpkg is helaas kapot :P
<fries> kan iemand me helpen? Navigeer naar de map /etc. Druk de inhoud van de map af met uitgebreide informatie.
<Vancha> pfff, nvm, die installatie is al zo ver heen dat ik er niks meer mee kan :(
<Vancha> snif.
<fries> kan iemand me helpen? Navigeer naar de map /etc. Druk de inhoud van de map af met uitgebreide informatie.
<RawChid> Dag fries
<RawChid> Wat wil je bereiken?
<fries> schoolopdracht waar ik niet verder kan
<fries> opgave voor in terminal
<RawChid> Heb je een Terminal open?
<fries> ja
<RawChid> Weet je hoe je naar een andere map moet?
<fries> avigeer naar de map /etc. ; is dit via "ls /etc" ?
<RawChid> cd /etc/
<RawChid> Met cd "navigeer" je
<fries> danku :)
<RawChid> Dan kun je ls doen
<RawChid> En met uitgebreid wordt denk ik 'ls -l' bedoeld
<fries> idd bedank ;)
<RawChid> Ẃeet iemand hoe je op 11.04 actieve programmaś onthoudt wanneer je uitlogt
<OerHeks> RawChid, "To make Ubuntu remember your running applications on shutdown" >>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38517/how-to-add-programs-to-start-up
<OerHeks> word tijd voor ene vraagubuntu.nl
<RawChid> OerHeks, dat had ik al geprobeerd!
<RawChid> Vergeten te vertellen
<RawChid> Ik was die URL weer aan het zoeken
<RawChid> Maar ik gebruik dus Klassiek, en zelfs dat vinkje werkt niet.
<OerHeks> hmm jammer
<OerHeks> in KDE gebeurt dit automatisch
<RawChid> ``That post is from February when Natty was being tested. There is no other information that goes along with it, but I would assume they are still trying to fix it''
<RawChid> Sjah, zeker een regressie bug ofzo
<OerHeks> ik ga eens bijhouden, dit soort kleine dingetjes die kde wel doet, en gnome niet
<CH__> Ik ontdekte niet zo lang geleden dat Gnome dat niet doet, inderdaad. Verbaaste me.
<JoshuaL> Empathy steelt bij mij de focus als iemand start met praten tegen mij, iemand die een oplossing hiervoor weet?
<RawChid> CH__, het heeft altijd gewerkt bij mij (t/m 10.10)
<RawChid> Klinkt als iets dat je in Empathy zelf kunt instellen JoshuaL, maar ik zou het niet zo weten
<OerHeks> focus ...
<JoshuaL> RawChid, ja dat had ik al gezocht maar kan niks vinden
<OerHeks> CCSM - General Options - "Focus & Raise Behaviour" tab - set "Focus Prevention Level" to "Off ?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen gnome, kan niet meekijken :(
<RawChid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/771896
<RawChid> Hmm, lijkt er op dat het opzettelijk eruit is gehaald
<RawChid> Grrrr
<OerHeks> dan zul je hard moeten toevoegen aan opstarten :(
<RawChid> Mja
<JoshuaL> Oeps
<RawChid> Het punt is dat ik een aantal Terminals met verschillende groottes heb
<JoshuaL> Zeiden jullie nog iets over mijn probleem?
<RawChid> Die werden altijd ook mooi op de juiste plek gezet
<RawChid> 10:46:25 < OerHeks> CCSM - General Options - "Focus & Raise Behaviour" tab - set "Focus Prevention Level" to  "Off ?
<RawChid> 10:46:32 < OerHeks> ik heb geen gnome, kan niet meekijken :(
<RawChid> ^ Alleen dat JoshuaL
<JoshuaL> ty RawChid
<OerHeks> dat kon, dacht ik, een terminal met bepaalde afmeting openen.. ?
<JoshuaL> dat had ik gemist
<OerHeks> ah :-)
<RawChid> OerHeks, dat kan inderdaad.
<OerHeks> ik gebruik yakuake, onwijs gaaf
<RawChid> Maar dan moet ik voor al die dingen met de hand de afmeting + positie bepalen
<OerHeks> ( voor 1x terminal)
<RawChid> Wat is dat OerHeks?
<OerHeks> die hangt aan F12 en komt uit je bovenpanel rollen, on top
<RawChid> Nu weet ik nog niet wat het is
<OerHeks> afmeting, en plaats, echtergrond kleur ( ik heb zwart op cyan) en nog wat truukjes
<RawChid> Ah, a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology
<OerHeks> jups
<RawChid> Toffer is om em dan met ~ te openen :P
<OerHeks> dat kan je instellen, mits ~ niet bezet is
<OerHeks> F12 vond ik wel geniaal
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T ook, maar dat is weer wat anders.
<RawChid> Ik doe het nu maar met sneltoetsen, die verschillende Terminals.
<HeerSMZett> lo
<OerHeks> :-)
<HeerSMZett> hmm toch maar weer gewoon ubuntu als hoofd desktop. kde was traag en xfce was gaar
<HeerSMZett> tis wat allemaal
<OerHeks> ik draai nu KDE, en loopt prima.
<OerHeks> de tijd dat Firefox of Chromium opstart, zijn beduidend korter
<MrChrisDruif> Of Lubuntu
<JoshuaL> KDE :(
<JoshuaL> kun je beter windows gebruiken :p
<JoshuaL> geintje OerHeks :p
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<OerHeks> ik zou nooit KDE gedraaid hebben, geef ik toe.
<jeffrey_> hello??
<jeffrey_> i cant connect to my wifi ::<
<Terminator_> dit is een Nederlands kanaal :)
<Terminator_> wat is precies het probleem?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat hij z'n wireless niet kan verbinden
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Terminator_; misschien volgende keer #ubuntu, #ubuntu-beginners o.i.d. noemen :)
<Terminator_> hmja
<Terminator_> bij geen respons doe ik er verder ook niks mee :P
<MrChrisDruif> Het is zo heerlijk rustig als je allen joins en parts hide
<RawChid> Eens, het nadeel is dat je soms antwoord geeft voor iemand die alweer weg is :P
<RawChid> (heb ik soms)
<OerHeks> leuk leuk ...
<OerHeks> nieuwe adobe flash dingus binnen
<OerHeks> en gelijk werkt flash niet meer, joehoe
<Terminator_> haha
<Terminator_> dat is de fix OerHeks..
<Terminator_> gewoon allemaal uitschakelen
<Terminator_> kan het ook niet traag of iets dergelijks zijn..
<OerHeks> zonder flash draait je pc zuiniger.
<Terminator_> yup
<OerHeks> grumble
<OerHeks> herinstall geen nut :(
<Terminator_> ow?
<OerHeks> wat is dit nu met ubuntu ?
<Terminator_> wieso nicht?
<OerHeks> even firefox openen ..
<OerHeks> ook niet :(
<OerHeks> flash player plugin nonfree 10.3.181.14
<OerHeks> mischien even rebooten ofzo ?
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Je zit toch op Kubuntu? ;)
<OerHeks> heb ik niet betaald ?
<OerHeks> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Kubuntu  != Ubuntu...bij mij werkt flash gewoon volgens mij...zal wel ff youtube opstarten om te kijken of het nog werkt
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/kpackage-k8a5Hiys.png
<OerHeks> zie je deze ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njQV74jno8Y
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eyig_V-_5o
<OerHeks> :(
<rootuser23> wat is dat
<MrChrisDruif> How cyoot!
<MrChrisDruif> Van wie is de hand?
<rootuser23> aah tof filmpke vn da spelleke :p
<MrChrisDruif> rootuser23; inderdaad :D
<OerHeks> ik heb geen error=1 gekregen zoals deze bugmelding http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2946986.html
<OerHeks> die hand is niet van mij, van de fokker/eigenaar van het reutje
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<OerHeks> werkt het bij u ?
<OerHeks> owja, anders zag je de hand niet :(
<OerHeks> oke ik ga eens rebooten
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij werkt het
<OerHeks> oke, kreeg melding dat Policy-Kit bleef hangen
<OerHeks> en na boot was me panel weer een zooitje
<OerHeks> nope geen flash
<MonkeyDust> troubles in KDE paradise?
<HeerSMZett> hmm probeerde net ut3 te instaleren via wine maar blijkbaar vindt wine dat niet leuk een  bat paket.
<MonkeyDust> wat is ut3?
<Schmiel> Unreal Tournament :)
<Schmiel> maar dat zou ik niet via Wine proberen
<HeerSMZett> hoe dan?
<Schmiel> heeft UT geen linux ready versie?
<HeerSMZett> geen idee
<HeerSMZett> wat gewoon wat aan het kloten
<MonkeyDust> Schmiel: Nexuiz en Warsow zijn redelijk populair
<Schmiel> http://www.gamershell.com/search/?section=downloads&q=unreal+tournament+linux
<Schmiel> MonkeyDust: die zijn gaaf idd :)
<MonkeyDust> zelf ben ik geen gamer hoor, vergis je niet
<Schmiel> 14:09 < MonkeyDust> wat is ut3?
<Schmiel> dat begreep ik al ;)
<MonkeyDust> Assassin's Creed ligt hier, maar kan het niet spelen ;)
<HeerSMZett> ik ben zeker geen gamer maar ach kijken of het onder wine kon draaine
<HeerSMZett> :P
<Schmiel> Wine heeft volgens mij geen (goede) videokaart ondersteuning
<Schmiel> iig niet voor games
<HeerSMZett> nee dat zeker niet en in stallen via een bat file loopt ook niet lekkerk
<MonkeyDust> ik heb wine niet eens op mijn systeem staan
 * MonkeyDust = Stallman-lite ;)
<HeerSMZett> ik wou wine gebruiken voor ps
<HeerSMZett> maar loopt niet echt lekker
<MonkeyDust> ps?
<HeerSMZett> moet er nog eens goed na kijken
<HeerSMZett> PhotoShop
<Schmiel> PhotoShop
<Schmiel> :D
<MonkeyDust> tijdens een basiscursus windoze-beheer, kende ik niet eens notepad meer ;)
<MonkeyDust> is het zo erg, vroeg de instructeur
<Schmiel> hehehe
<Schmiel> :)
<rootuser23> weet er iemand een goede site waar men alles kan leren ivm Ubuntu's Dash Terminal, commands en stuff?
<MonkeyDust> rootuser23: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-power-user%25e2%2580%2599s-guide-to-unity
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<rootuser23> ooh, heel erg bedankt! zeer handige links
<OerHeks> en er zijn manual paginaś > man <applicatie>
<rootuser23> man tyvm | less :)
<MonkeyDust> man gebruikt sowieso less
<OerHeks> wat moet ik nou doen :(
<OerHeks> ik wil bug reporten met kubuntu, maar Kpackagekit melding doen is UITGESCHAKELD !
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> kubuntu bug flash 10.3.181.14 werkt niet
<OerHeks> flash is geen optie waar ik uit kan kiezen
<MonkeyDust> waarom gebruik je kubuntu, om te trouble shooten?
<OerHeks> nee, omdat ik een werkend systeem moest hebben, en Gnome + unity is leuk, als je de tijd hebt.
<MonkeyDust> gebruik dan geen Unity
<MonkeyDust> doe ik ook niet
<Terminator> <OerHeks> ik wil bug reporten met kubuntu, maar Kpackagekit melding doen is UITGESCHAKELD !
<Terminator> ook een manier om nieuwe bugs te voorkomen P
<HeerSMZett> als ik geen bugs wou weten had ik gewoond e hele tool er uitgelaten :P
<OerHeks> tja, kreeg via Kubuntu door, dat ik gewoon 'ubuntu-bug flashplugin-installer' moest gebruiken
<OerHeks> als je geen irc weet, dan zit je mooi te kijken :(
<MonkeyDust> geen irc weet?
<MonkeyDust> ga eens naar #ubuntu-devel
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat ik niet de enige ben
<MonkeyDust> "silly action, i know, ", dat staat daar teveel
<ik> hi
<ik> hoe kan ik mijn naam veranderen?
<JoshuaL> niet zo
<MonkeyDust> hehe
<RawChid> Weet iemand hoe ik items verwijder uit de "Drawer"-applet
<OerHeks> workaround om flashfilms te zien ik Kubuntu < cclive -f "best" "http://youtube.com/url" en dan ffmpeg gebruiken om om te zetten :-D
<OerHeks> ubuntu houd je lekker bezig
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: en youtube-dl?
<OerHeks> ik wacht wel op een fatsoenlijke fix.
<CH__> OerHeks: raar, ik heb jouw bug niet.
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: op #ubuntu heeft iemand hetzelfde flash probleem
<CH__> adobe zelf zegt iets specifieks over kubuntu: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/901/cpsid_90194.html
<OerHeks> apt:adobe-flash-properties-kde?channel=$distro-partner
<OerHeks> en hoe gebruik ik dat ?
<CH__> partner repo toevoegen en dan adobe-flash-properties-kde installeren. gok ik.
<OerHeks> natty partner staat aan :(
<CH__> Maar wel frappant dat Adobe het zelf heeft toegevoegd. Lijkt me nuttig voor je bug report.
<OerHeks> die apt regel kan je normaal in je browser invoeren, toch ?
<CH__> Min of meer ja. Bij mij niet in firefox.
<OerHeks> in firefox : onbekend kanaal ..
<OerHeks> grumble
<fries> vraagje, is hier iemand die veel afweet van netwerken?
<MonkeyDust> fries: wat wil je weten of doen?
<fries> ik weet er zelf nietveel van maar voor bepaalde dingen is het ip in dit netwerk gebanned, hoe kan men dan aanpassen?
<MonkeyDust> welke dingen?
<fries> sites
<MonkeyDust> een blacklist?
<OerHeks> waar gebant ?
<OerHeks> eigen netwerk of extern ?
<fries> geen idee, ik ken er niet zoveel van
<fries> extern
<OerHeks> als je dit ip net hebt, dan klagen bij provider.
<OerHeks> als je dit ip al een tijdje hebt, gedraag je :-D
<MonkeyDust> een IP ververst toch om de 48u, nee?
<alternatieve> hoi ik heb een vraagje ik heb op tweakers gelelezen
<MonkeyDust> shoot
<alternatieve> dat in ubuntu 11.10 gnome gaat gescrapt worden
<OerHeks> nee, niet elk abbo krijgt een nieuw ip om de 24 uur
<alternatieve> weet iemand nog distro's die lekker werken dan
<Terminator> je kan gnome altijd weer installeren alternatieve
<OerHeks> nee gnome classic word geschrapt, gnome3 en unity gaan verder, standaard
<MonkeyDust> hangt ervan af wat je wilt doen en wat jij lekker vindt
<Terminator> en gnome 3 blijft idd
<alternatieve> gnome 3 getest kan ik niet goed mee werken
<OerHeks> gnome 3 ppa is onstabiel, kan je het beter zelf compileren
<MonkeyDust> wordt standaard vanaf 12.04
<fries> het is het ip van mijn netwerk die sites niet toelaat, of hoe het adres ook noemt; niet enkel op 1 pc
<alternatieve> (en pc draait traag onder ubuntu 11.04) dus zoek ook iets wat lichter is
<OerHeks> fries, dan zul je bij die sites of je provider moeten klagen.
<MonkeyDust> alternatieve: puppy is op basis van ubuntu
<OerHeks> of er is iets anders aan de hand, een besmette windows machien of zoiets.
<MonkeyDust> de laatste versie toch
<fries> er is geen manier om via proxy server ofzo te werken?
<alternatieve> puppy linux is dat niet voor heel oude pc's
<OerHeks> nee, hier op irc niet
<fries> heb al eens geprobeerd maar het zijn ook flash-sites die niet meer lukken en via de proxy die ik gebruikte lukte dit niet
<MonkeyDust> alternatieve: bijvoorbeeld ja
<MonkeyDust> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_Linux
<alternatieve> ah ik heb ergens iets gelezen over een lichtere  ubuntu ik dacht cubuntu of zoeits
<OerHeks> Lubuntu of Xubuntu
<RawChid> waarbij Lubuntu het lichtst is
<alternatieve> aja xubuntu
<alternatieve> dat was het
<alternatieve> is dat eve makkelijk als ubuntu ?
<RawChid> Die zou ik eens proberen
<RawChid> Ja hoor, maar het is niet precies hetzelfde
<alternatieve> (kwa softwatre centrum enz..) en
<alternatieve> en dat ik bv in terminal kan doen sudo apt-get
<RawChid> Xubuntu is alleen een andere grafische schil he (XFCE ipv Gnome), dus de Terminal blijft vrijwel hetzelfde
<MonkeyDust> terminal is hetzelfde he
<MonkeyDust> alternatieve: alleen de grafische interface is anders
<RawChid> Als je Ubuntu gewend bent zal het wel goedkomen
<alternatieve> jah werk jaar en beetje met ubuntu wat een verbetering met windows zeg
<alternatieve> ik zal dat dan een proberen se
<alternatieve> alemaal vreent bedankt
<alternatieve> ben nu eve die gui aan het instaleren in men ubuntu om te testen
<alternatieve> heu da lukt niet sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<johanvd> je bent "install" vergeten voor xubuntu-desktop
<alternatieve> ow oke
<alternatieve> yup nu werkt het
<xubuntu> wow bedankt iedereen die xubuntu ding werkt makkelijk
<xubuntu> ga vanavond de echte versie installe (:
<OerHeks> :-)
<RawChid> Mooi xubuntu :)
<MrChrisDruif> Xubuntu...
<lord4163> Hailo
<lord4163> Hoe vergroot je een virtuele machine in virtualbox
<lord4163> ik heb de de guest additions al geïnstalleerd
<OerHeks> in de instelling van je image ?
<lord4163> hoe bedoel je? Ik wil full screen
<MonkeyDust> met ctrl-F
<MonkeyDust> maar je moet wel guest additions installeren
<lord4163> nee ik krijg dan een een groot scherm maar het OS is nogsteeds klein
<lord4163> en heb de guest additions geïnstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> ctrl-A
<MonkeyDust> of anders afsluiten en opstarten
<lord4163> wacht, moet je de guest additions installeren in de virtuele machine?
<lord4163> ik heb hem nu gewoon op mijn pc geïnstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> ja
<MonkeyDust> bij Devices
<lord4163> ja maar ik heb de installer uitgevoert in mijn echte os
<MonkeyDust> dat moest niet, het moet in de virtuele machine
<lord4163> -_-
<lord4163> eens kijken hoe dat moet..
<lord4163> ah nvm
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VirtualBoxGast#Gastuitbreidingen
<MonkeyDust> wat is nvm?
<MrChrisDruif> laat maar, alleen dan Engels
<MrChrisDruif> never mind*
<lord4163> ja maar ik denk dat ik het zo laat
<lord4163> dan heb ik het juiste formaat plaatjes voor mijn site ;)
<MonkeyDust> ik heb volledig scherm hoor, images op een remote schijf :p
<lord4163> nou ik ga maar weer
<lord4163> doei :)
<OerHeks> firefox en chromium verwijderd
<OerHeks> even rebooten
<HeerSMZett> looohooo
<OerHeks> na remove firefox en chromium en flash, reboot gedaan, en chromium en flash weer geprobeert ...
<OerHeks> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<OerHeks> hebbes !
<OerHeks> google-talk-plugin is de boosdoener
<lord4163> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<lord4163> Ik word gek van vsftpd
<lord4163> het werkt niet -_-
<rulus> maar wie gebruikt er eigenlijk nog ftp tegenwoordig?
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik gftp voor mijn website
<CasW> Ik gebruik ook ftp voor m'n website
<CasW> (FireFTP)
<rulus> ik heb echt al jaren geen ftp meer gebruikt
<MonkeyDust> omdat je het niet nodig had?
<rulus> waarschijnlijk dan he, wel scp/smb
<OerHeks> vsftp is toch niet zo moeilijk ? hij heeft een eigen database, users toeveoegen etx
<OerHeks> http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<MonkeyDust> scp is toch enkel voor een lokaal netwerk, nee?
<Gotiniens> nee hoor
<rulus> nee idd, gaat gewoon over ssh
<MonkeyDust> hoe kopieer ik dan iets naar mijn webspace?
<rulus> als je ssh access hebt: scp file user@server:
<MonkeyDust> "als je ssh acces hebt"
<ujjain> Werken de meeste mailing lists eigenlijk via usenet?
<MonkeyDust> ben je admin, rulus ?
<rulus> MonkeyDust, hoe bedoel je?
<MonkeyDust> ik heb webspace bij skynet.be, hoe kan ik ssh access bekomen?
<rulus> ah, dat kan niet
<MonkeyDust> dat zeg ik dus
<rulus> dan zul je het met ftp moeten doen
<MonkeyDust> dat zeg ik dus
<rulus> maar ik bedoelde met "wie gebruikt dat nog" ook meer aan de serverkant
<rulus> dat je in plaats van ftp op te zetten even goed via scp of samba kan werken
<RawChid> Het is zelfs makkelijker, als je openssh installeert kun je gewoon met je Ubuntu-gebruiker inloggen :)
<Guest10607> Hallo allemaal ik heb een vraagje aan jullie
<Guest10607> hoe en waarom krijg ik dit steeds te zien als ik in log op me laptop sanitycheck2
<Guest10607> dit heb ik sinds ik een update heb gehad van ubuntu 10.10 naar 11.04
<Guest10607> als iemand dit weet, kan je me het dan uitleggen en advies geven
<Cugel> Google Talk plugin, wat is dat OerHeks?
<OerHeks> dat is een plugin voor google's skype
<Cugel> Wel een bug natuurlijk, maar ja.
<OerHeks> ja, toeval dat ik het vond.
<OerHeks> ik heb die aanwijzingen en oplossing aan bugreport gehangen
<Cugel> Goed werk.
<Cugel> Niet gek dat wij de bug niet hadden dus.
<OerHeks> ja, dat vond ik ook vreemd.
<OerHeks> ik was al blij, dat ik nog 2 probleemgevallen las, in #ubuntu
<Rogier> Kan iemand mij helpen? het gaat over een wire;ess USB adapter die ik aan ubuntu wil instaleren
<OerHeks> welke adapter heb je, Rogier ?
<OerHeks> ha MrChrisDruif :-D
 * OerHeks was zo blij met google-talk-plugin
<MrChrisDruif> ???
<OerHeks> tot de flash update vandaag.
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Wat heeft die plugin te maken met flash? :)
<OerHeks> goeie vraag. die talk plugin removen was wel de oplossing voor de error met de installer.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Was dat een plugin voor je browser?
<hansw> kopete?
<OerHeks> flash, voor chromium/firefox
<hansw> een plugin om te chatten in flash?
<OerHeks> dat denkt google talk misschien
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; Was die google-talk-plugin voor je browser?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> niet dat ikhet ooit aan de praat heb gekregen.
<hansw> OerHeks, je kunt gtalk gewoon in een jabber geval hangen hoor
<hansw> of heb je een webcam nodig?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat ik voor een echte SIP kies
<OerHeks> nee, het was een experiment naast skype
<rogier> hallo?
<OerHeks> hoi
<erkan^> hoi
 * OerHeks is onzichtbaar
<rogier> kan iemadn me helpen?
<Cugel> Hier, rogier.
<rogier> ooh oke
<rogier> ik heb probleem met internet
<Cugel> Wat voor probleem.
<rogier> ik heb zon mini laptop en daar heb ik ubuntu op gezet maar nu doen de wireless ontvanger in de laptop zelf het niet met ubuntu en wil ik netgear adaptor instaleren maar weet niet hoe
<Cugel> Weet je ook wat voor wireless kaartje er in die laptop zit?
<rogier> eigenlijk zou die ontvanger die er in zit het gewoon moeten doen
<rogier> uuh nee
<OerHeks> welk merk en type laptop ?
<rogier> packard bell
<rogier> type ben ik kwijt
<rogier> ik probeer te zoeken
<OerHeks> meestal op de sticker op de onderkant
<rogier> http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.finalsense.com/news/image/laptop/packard-bell-7in.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.finalsense.com/news/it/notebook_pocketpc/packard_bell_easynote_xs.htm&usg=__Co_9CsCPZg0RQZ66uktYFG6Vt_Q=&h=281&w=439&sz=23&hl=nl&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=CDGp9tKapj_UYM:&tbnh=152&tbnw=218&ei=NOHSTfPoJpCVOv_Wve0K&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpackard%2Bbell%2Bmini%2Blaptop%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dnl%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D933%26
<rogier> dat is hem
<rogier> Packard Bell EasyNote XS
<OerHeks> ik kan er eigenlijk weinig over vinden, er zijn meer types met XS
<hansw> denk dat de vraag eerder is of hij eerst wel werkte
<hansw> met ubuntu
<hansw> bij de installatie bijvoorbeeld
<rogier> ooh
<rogier> toen windows er op stond deed die het wel
<hansw> en bij de installatie van ubuntu?
<rogier> toen heeft die hem niet gevonden
<hansw> installeer anders de windows wireless driver, desnoods via een usb stick of even via een draadje, die gooit ook de ndiswrapper er op die je nodig hebt
<rogier> dat is hem
<rogier> http://southafrica.noticeboardonline.com/classifieds.html?func=view&catid=219&id=1294
<hansw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<hansw> overzetten via een usb stick dus
<rogier> hoe dat dan?
<hansw> downloaden, op de usb stick zetten in je netbook duwen, overhalen en installeren
<hansw> of als er een ethernet kabel in kan die even aansluiten
<hansw> en dan in software center kiezen en installeren
<rogier> ik heb dus geen ethernet dat is eht lastige. ik doe alles via me gewone pc
<rogier> waar kan ik dan downloaden?
<hansw> via die link
<rogier> ooh ja sorry
<rogier> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<rogier> moet ik die hebben?
<hansw> alle drie
<hansw> denk ik
<rogier> maar 1 daarvan is niet beschikbaar
<hansw> welke?
<hansw> ze zijn alle drie te downloaden hoor, kies desnoods een andere mirror
<hansw> ow, vast voor straks, als je ze op je netbook hebt staan in een apart dir, dan moet je naar die dir gaan in een terminal en ze installleren
<hansw> cd /tmp
<hansw> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<rogier> ooh oke
<hansw> mits je ze in /tmp zet natuurlijk
<rogier> dankje
<rogier> en wat als ik de nieuwe versie er gewoon op zet?
<hansw> je moet de versie kiezen die bij je distro past, daarna ga je via de tools het netwerk configgen
<hansw> network connections, tweede tabblad
<hansw> zou hem eerst nog even een reboot geven, weet niet hoe diep die ndiswrapper ingrijpt op de kernel
<hansw> is een windows oplossing maar het is ook windows software (min of meer)
<rogier> ja
<rogier> met windows was die heel erg sloom
<hansw> onder ubuntu niet, gebruik hem zelf ook wel
<rogier> ooh
<rogier> ik heb het allemaal opgeslagen, ik ga nu slapen
<rogier> hardstikke bedankt!
<hansw> succes
<rogier> Dankje
<hansw> goed idee, naar mijn mandje
<hansw> mzzl
<rootuser23> is er een soortgelijke standaard opdracht "mail" (die niet in ubuntu's kernel werkt)? Een opdracht zodat ik mails kan sturen via Dash?
<rootuser23> ubuntu's terminal werkt*
<MrChrisDruif> Een mail versturen met terminal?
<rootuser23> dat bedoel ik :)
<MrChrisDruif> http://rute.2038bug.com/node13.html.gz#SECTION001320000000000000000
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540928
<erkan^> kan je een email via de terminalvenster sturen? dat wist ik niet
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-18
<hoekje> hallo
<hoekje> slaapt iedereen al :(
 * PeterD houdt vingers gekruist
<PeterD> goedemorgen
<CH__> Dag Peter.
<PeterD> ik ben nieuw hier
<PeterD> beetje aan het proberen en zo
<CH__> Het gaat goed, tot nu toe.
<PeterD> ben test aan het doen zonder installatie
<PeterD> alleen de microfoon doet het niet
<CH__> Van Ubuntu 11.04? Zo'n microfoon is een kleinigheid, valt vast wel te verhelpen.
<PeterD> en het geluid op hoofdtelefoon schakelt de speakers niet uit
<PeterD> ja ben 11.04 aan het bekijken
<PeterD> als dat niet bevalt dan zet ik wel de LTS op de computer :D
<PeterD> maar ben geen kei met computers...
<PeterD> wel een kei in twijfelen
<CH__> Installeer het gewoon joh.
<PeterD> ok
<PeterD> even test afmaken
<PeterD> maar ziet er goed uit zeg
<PeterD> gebruikt Launchpad de Ubuntu One log in gedoe ?
<CH__> ik dacht niet.
<RawChid> Peter dat met die hoofdtelefoon heb ik ook
<RawChid> Maar dat probleem zit ook in LTS, ligt denk ik aan mijn hardware
<PeterD> :) nee, met windows gebeurd het wel
<RawChid> Ja, bij mij ook. En in oudere versie van UBuntu ook
<RawChid> Ik gebruik wel 64 bits trouwens
<PeterD> ik heb nog 32 bits computer
<leoquant> hallo, weet iemand wat tcp wrapped betekent?
<Klap-inn> PeterD: launchpad gelijk aan ubuntu one. zogenaamd openID gebruiken ze nu op veel plaatsen.
<Klap-inn> *de login dus.
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik niet ergens instellen dat als ik op een link klik dat hij dan automatisch de link opent in me browser?
<RawChid> Welk programma heb je het over?
<MrChrisDruif> ow....vergeten erbij te zetten dat het om xchat ging
<Cees> MrChrisDruif, naar de link gaan en dan rechtermuistoets: Link openen in Browser?
<MrChrisDruif> Cees; Ik weet dat dat mogelijk is, maar over het algemeen wil ik een link gewoon openen in de browser...of in ieder geval de eerste optie in het drop-down menu gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals bijv. join channe;
<MrChrisDruif> s/;/l
<Cees> Open link in browser is hier de 1e optie van het rechtermuistoet menu... maar je wil blijkbaar iets anders
<MrChrisDruif> Cees; Ja, ik wil als ik met linkermuisknop erop druk dat hij dan al opent in de browser. Of join channel als het bijv. #ubuntu-beginners-team staat
<Michel1990> Hallo:)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Michel1990
<MrChrisDruif> Net ff short ontdekt om makkelijker van kanalen te wisselen
<MrChrisDruif> Ctrl + LMK opent hem wel automatisch
<MrChrisDruif> Niet helemaal wat ik in gedachten had, maar prettiger dan RMK en dan open link in browser
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, heb het gefixed :D
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon dit in xchat typen: /set gui_url_mod 0
<MonkeyDust> wat is rmk?
<MrChrisDruif> rechtermuisknop
<MrChrisDruif> Net zoals dat je LMK heb
<izzi> iemand idee waarom ik heb snelkoppeling meer op buroblad kan plaatsen?
<izzi> natty
<MrChrisDruif> izzi; Nog een keer, maar dan in begrijpelijk nederlands
<izzi> sinds de upgrade valt mij nu pas op en burblad is leeg
<izzi> MrChrisDruif: sorry wat typos zo te zien
<izzi> heb/geen
<izzi> dislectie is een probleem hier
<MrChrisDruif> Heb geen idee, maar als je in Nautilus kijkt in de Desktop folder?
<izzi> moment
<izzi> staan 2 verwijzingen maar deze zijn dus niet aochtbaar op buroblad
<izzi> zichtbaar
<MrChrisDruif> probeer dit eens: Alt+ F2 > gconf-editor
<MrChrisDruif> In gconf-editor apps > Nautilus en dan Preferences volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Daar kan je aangeven dat je op desktop dingen weer geeft
<izzi> ctrl alt f2 werkt hier trouwens alleen
<izzi> maar krijg error als ik gconf-editor wil draaien
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, misschien hebben zie die eruit gehaalt in Natty....draai zelf geen Natty helaas
<izzi> :)
<izzi> ik denk dat ik gnome's instellingen maar even delete en opnieuw opbouw, desktop dan
<OerHeks> het moet mogenlijk zijn, shortcut op de desktop
<izzi> OerHeks: krijg het niet voor elkaar hier
<izzi> maar eerst dus wel
<izzi> na natty upgrade viel het mij nu pas op dat ik al mijn snelkoppelingen kwijt ben
<izzi> en geen nieuwe kan maken
<OerHeks> ik kan helaas niet meekijken, ik zit op KDE
<izzi> normaal kan je toch ook rechtermuisknop op buroblad doen ?
<izzi> maar nu ok niet meer, weird
<izzi> ook
<OerHeks> en een koppeling aanmaken in nautilus en dan erheen slepen ?
<izzi> lets check
<izzi> nope ook geen image daar naar toe slepen, zal het een rechten kwestie zijn?
<izzi> aH
<izzi> zie het denk ik al, of ik heb het mis
<izzi> ik zie dus Desktop en Bureaublad
<izzi> bureaublad staat vol met mijn snelkoppelingen
<izzi> maar niet zichtbaar, zal hij dan desktop gebruiken inplaats van bureaublad
<OerHeks> ai, /Desktop en /Bureaublad ?
<izzi> OerHeks: heb net gconf-editor aan de praat
<izzi> daar zie ik dus ook desktop en geen bureaublad
<izzi> gebruik dolphin zie ik nu nautilus niet dus
<MrChrisDruif> Heerlijk al die mensen die niet kunnen "meekijken" xD
<izzi> ah iets gevonden op forum: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/geen-iconen-op-desktop/?PHPSESSID=159a89683140a46d5a2fee87fd268bf3
<izzi> okay evne gnome opnieuw opstarten denk het te weten
<izzi> dat gaat niet helemaal lekker, ook kde problemen
<MonkeyDust> izzi: de map gnome2 verwijderen zou moeten volstaan, wordt opnieuw aangemaakt
<izzi> ja dat ga ik nu proberen, thanks
<Stef_> Hallo, met het rsync command -azvv maak ik incrementele backups, maar hoe maak ik een volledige backup?
<izzi>  rsync -avz --exclude-from=/root/exclude --rsh='ssh -p222' root@servernaam.nl:/home /home/backup zo doe ik het, ik heb ssh ook op andere port gezet
<izzi> en in het bestand /root/ exclude de files/mappen die ik niet wil backuppen
<MonkeyDust> wat is het verschil?
<MonkeyDust> tussen incrementeel en volledig?
<Stef_> maar dus kort samengevat: met -avz neem ik volledige backup, en met -avzz incrementele ?
<OerHeks> incremental is alleen de wijzigingen t.o.v. de laatste backup, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> weer wat bijgeleerd
<OerHeks> dus eerst een full, en daarna wekennlijks/dagenlijks incremental
<OerHeks> beste is om de zoveel tijd wéér een full maken
<OerHeks> *afhankelijk hoeveel je data je waard is
<Stef_> ja ik wil door de week elke dag een incrementale doen, en elke weekend een full
<OerHeks> easy in te stellen als cron job
<RawChid> Stef_, ken je hdup?
<Stef_> RawChid: nee ken ik niet
<Stef_> OerHeks: ja weet ik, doe ik nu ook met incremental. Maar een volledige backup is dus rsync -avz ?
<OerHeks> man rsync
<OerHeks> izzi gaf aaan -avz
<MrChrisDruif> DejaDup?
<MrChrisDruif> Altijd testen of je backup wel werkt ;)
<MonkeyDust> heerlijk, ik had nog een rsync backup, is nu vernieuwd
<Goldpower> Hallo
<MonkeyDust> hi
<Goldpower> is ubuntu een fijner besturingssysteem dan windows
<Goldpower> en ook lichter
<Goldpower> want me windows laptop is echt zo sloom
<Goldpower> en ik wil gewoon is wat anders proberen
<mandje> wat zijn de specs van je laptop Goldpower ?
<MonkeyDust> is het een ouwe laptop?
<OerHeks> per definitie: ja
<MonkeyDust> hoezo per definitie?
<OerHeks> windows vs ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ah, ik meende dat je het over 'ouwe laptop' had
<OerHeks> je mist 10-50% computerkracht met je antivirus en gedoe
<MonkeyDust> Goldpower: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/waaromdaarom
<MonkeyDust> frivool maar toch bruikbaar: grub repair na windows install, en vraag die geregeld gesteld wordt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM
<trijntje> evolution blijft steeds segfaulten op natty, iemand enig idee wat ik daaraan kan doen?
<JoshuaL> ubuntu-bug evolution
<MonkeyDust> ik ervaar geen problemen met evolution
<hansw> trijntje, eerst kijken of je kunt zien of het te reproduceren valt? kijken wat je doet als het voorkomt dus
<hansw> en logfiles nalopen
<Cugel> Profiel (als dat er is) verplaatsen?
<hansw> imap uitschakelen, pop3 uitschakelen, je kunt veel doen om het zoek gebied te verkleinen
<hansw> plugins uitschakelen
<hansw> ...
<hansw> hmm, weer een kleine bug gevonden
<hansw> de startup application preferences laten nmdb niet zien op de desktop
<hansw> naja, wat heet bug
<OerHeks> nmdb ?
<hansw> samba onderdeel
<hansw> where is jelmer when you need him :-)
<OerHeks> dat zijn toch systeemonderdelen, die zou je toch niet mogen zien?
<hansw> als ik als luser samba installeer, uitzet en nmdb blijft broadcasten dan wil ik dat weten
<hansw> May 18 21:29:08 eee nmbd[2324]: [2011/05/18 21:29:08.130209,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:158(send_netbios_packet)
<hansw> May 18 21:29:08 eee nmbd[2324]:   send_netbios_packet: send_packet() to IP 192.168.2.255 port 137 failed
<hansw> het is onlogisch om dat te broadcasten als je samba stopt
<OerHeks> dat is een kluifje voor Jelmer idd.
<hansw> volgens mij moet het trouwens 254 zijn, maar dat kan een bug van mij zijn
<OerHeks> ik heb gister gelukkig het flash-probleempje opgelost, en diverse anderen geholpen.
<hansw> maar als ik samba stop dan zou hij in theorie ook nmdb moeten stoppen
<hansw> ah, wat was het?
<OerHeks> in mijn geval, google talk plugin.
<OerHeks> curieus, omdat dit niks te maken heeft met flash.
<hansw> dependencies?
<OerHeks> daarnaast kreeg ik de tip ( niet opgevolgd ) om een ppa voor 64 bit flash te gebruiken.
<hansw> in de packages dus
<OerHeks> ja, zoiets denk ik ook, maar ik snap niet waarom.
<hansw> al met ldd enzo gekeken?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<OerHeks> nope, te laat, al verwijderd :-)
<hansw> :-)
<OerHeks> ik hab wel de browser en flash herinstalleerd, om te reproduceren
<OerHeks> effin, ik leed een paar uur aan afkikverschijnsel
<Gotiniens> dat je nog moeite doeit om bugs te filen tegen de flashplugin
<Gotiniens> dat ding is een grote bult incompetentie
<OerHeks> nou, er is geen alternatiefje.
<OerHeks> en omdat het werkt ( bij anderen) en ik bevestiging kreeg, lag het niet aan mijn.
<Gotiniens> nou werken is relatief bij dat ding
<OerHeks> Kpackage kon ik niet selecteren als oorzaak van de bug
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> *Kpackagekit
<pjotter> Hallo. Ik probeer de Lightning extentie (amd64) voor Thunderbird te installeren via het software centrum. Maar daar zie ik enkel de medeling "Om informatie over dit item weer te geven, moet de softwarecatalogus bijgewerkt worden." Vraag: Hoe moet ik de softwarecatalogus bijwerken?
<MonkeyDust> pjotter: probeer eens te installeren met synaptic package manager
<pjotter> ok
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JoshuaL> of gewqoon de update manager starten en updaten ;)
<hansw> OerHeks, dat zal niet zijn pakket installeren als het er niet in staat
<OerHeks> klopt, maar update wel de list
<JoshuaL> ^
<OerHeks> *catalogus
<pjotter> Helaas. Alles geprobeerd. Nog steeds hetzelfde probleem.
<JoshuaL> ik ben blij dat ik gewoon mijn OS in het engels heb :p
<hansw> JoshuaL, en zonder moeite :-)
<JoshuaL> pjotter, open de terminal en type: sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning
<pjotter> Hij kan dat pakket niet vinden
<pjotter> E: Kon pakket xul-ext-lightning niet vinden
<pjotter> misschien moet ik eerst een bepaalde repository toevoegen?
<hansw> sudo apt-cache search lightning
<hansw> als hij daar niet in zit kun je denken aan ppa toevoegen of zoeken op mozilla.org
<JoshuaL> pjotter, zoals MonkeyDust eerder zei; probeer het via Synaptic, hier kan ik hem wel gewoon vinden
<pjotter> hansw: Daar staat ie ook niet tussen
<pjotter> JoshuaL:  Wat vreemd. Heb ik net geprobeerd maar ik kon daar niets vinden. Hoe heet dat pakket?
<hansw> pjotter, ok, probeer wat JoshuaL en monkey zeggen, zo nee, zoek op mozilla
<JoshuaL> xul-ext-lightning heet het gewoon bij mij
<JoshuaL> maar je kan ook via thunderbid zelf add-ons zoeken zover ik weet
<pjotter> Ik ga nog een keer kijken...
<pjotter> JoshuaL: Nee, helaas. Mozilla geeft mij alleen de verkeerde versie. Ik heb een amd64 bits comp.
<hansw> [sudo] password for hans:
<hansw> xul-ext-lightning - Calendar Extension for Thunderbird
<OerHeks> misschien lightning-extension installeren ?
<JoshuaL> Je kan eens naar Settings --> reposotories gaan in Synaptics en kijken of daar op het eerste tabje de ovenste 4 vinkjes aanstaan
<pjotter> Ik kan hem echt niet vinden met synaptic. Ik werk met 10.04. Kan dat nog een probleem zijn?
<JoshuaL> dat zou kunnen ja
<OerHeks> ah
<pjotter> staan allemaal aangevinkt.
<OerHeks> hij is er wel voor maverick > http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/maverick/xul-ext-lightning
<pjotter> kan ik die dan niet gewoon toevoegen aan mijn repos.?
<JoshuaL> hij is er wel idd
<JoshuaL> pjotter, je kan die file onderaan die pagina downloaden
<JoshuaL> en dan gewoon op klikken om het te installeren
<pjotter> ok
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<JoshuaL> hoi hoekje
<OerHeks> :-)
<pjotter> Hoera, ik heb hem! :) Ik ga eens ff kijken of deze werkt...
<hoekje> dag JoshuaL  pjotter   OerHeks
<pjotter> hallo hoekje
<hoekje> ik ga deze sluiten en houden bij ubuntu nl offtopc
<pjotter> hoera! het werkt
<pjotter> dank allemaal!
<hansw> OerHeks, heb jij die roger of rogier nog gesproken die we vannacht hielpen?
<hansw> rogier dus
<OerHeks> nope
<OerHeks> soms wel jammer, geen feedback.
<hansw> ja, idd
<OerHeks> het kan ons een beetje helpen, als de solution werkt. helaas snapt niet iedereen dat, ik vergeet het ook wel eens te vragen.
<pjotter> Hmzzz... ik probeer een thunderbird account op een externe netwerkdrive te benaderen via Ubuntu en Windows (niet tegelijk). Heeft nogal wat voeten in de aarde, geloof ik. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee?
<hansw> pjotter, imap?
<pjotter> eh... wat is imap?
<hansw> of echt storage van je mailbox/mbox files?
<pjotter> Ja, precies. Dat probeer ik.
<hansw> in dat laatste gevan kan het verschil tussen \n en \n\r meespelen, rfc's zien een lege regel als een verschil tussen body en message
<pjotter> Ik probeer een thunderbird profiel op een exteren schijf te zetten. En dan zou ik die vanaf zowel Windows XP als Ubuntu willen benaderen. Ik merk alleen dat er dan problemen zijn met de geinstalleerde extenties zoals Lightning. Voor de rest werkt dat op zich wel.
<hansw> wat doet lightning?
<pjotter> Als ik hem vanaf Windows benader doet ie het goed. Maar vanaf Ubuntu doet ie het gewoon niet. Ik zie wel de agenda functies en zo maar er is geen functionaliteit.
<hansw> ik vermoed een regeleinde probleem zoals ik hierboven beschreef
<pjotter> Het lijkt erop dat de Lightning extentie van Ubuntu enkel lokaal wordt geinstalleerd en niet bij het profiel wordt gevoegd.
<pjotter> Maar goed... volgens mij probeer ik weer iets onmogelijks hier...
<Rogier> hello?
<Rogier> hallo?
<hajour> hallo Rogier  beste is gewoon je vraag hier neer te zetten dan heb je sneller antwoord :)
<Rogier> ooh oke
<hansw> OerHeks, kijk aan :-)
<Rogier> Mijn draadloos internet ontvanger in me laptop doet het niet met ubuntu kan iemand mij helpen?
<hajour> bij offtopic is het anders
<hansw> Rogier, niet je vragen van gisteren herhalen, gewoon doen wat ik voorstelde
<hajour> of lukte dat niet Rogier ?
<Rogier> Nou ik heb nu de nieuwe versie erop gezet, maar daar is nu verder niks door veranderd maar mischien moet ik de notebook versie er op zetten want het is een notebook:P
<hajour> dat lijkt mij een goed idee Rogier :)
<hansw> je hebt de packages met dpkg erop gezet?
<Rogier> Hahaha
<Rogier> In het nederlands?
<hansw> sorry, ik ga hier geen moeite in stoppen
<hajour> wel het is wat jij wilt Rogier  ikzelf heb liever engels
<Rogier> Nee maar ik snap zijn moeilijke taaltje niet snapje
<hajour> a ok snap wat je bedcoelt
<hajour> bedoelt sorry spel fout
<hajour> depackage Rogier
<Rogier> Ik heb geen flauw idee wat dat is
<hajour> dat systeem heet depackage Rogier
<hajour> daar worden alle pakketten bewaard
<hansw> hajour, zouden de wifi packeges ook op de cd staan? Gisteren wist rogier nog wel de juiste packages te downloaden, hij zou ze overzetten op usb
<hajour> mmm
<hajour> snap wat je bedoelt
<hansw> dus rogier, als je dat nu niet meer weet dan denk ik dat je je logfiles nog even moet nalopen
<hajour> bah had hem net in pm probeerde erachter te komen of hij mogelijk een gehuigen probleem of iets dergelijks had
<hajour> geheugen
<hansw> denk dat hij het gewoon niet snapt
<hajour> gaat ie ping out
<hansw> had hem de packages laten downloaden op windows en wilde die laten overzetten op zijn netbook en dan met dpkg laten installeren
<hajour> dan ga ik proberen het te vertalen naar taal dat hij het wel zal snappen
<hansw> hajour, kijk eerst even of de ndis wrapper op de iso staat, zo ja dan is het makkelijker voor hem
<hajour> wist dat ik voor het eerst kwam hier ook niks van dat soort dingen en nog steeds niet alles
<hansw> ik ook niet hoor
<hajour> ok hansw :)
<hansw> ik gebruik dan ook pas 10 jaar linux ofzo, dat is nog veel te kort
<hajour> ik pas sinds anderhalf jaar
<hajour> en doe pas dingen zelf een paar maanden daarvoor deed UndiFineD  alles wat dat betrefd
<hansw> ach, hij wil gewoon een makkelijke oplossing, net als die 200 miljoen gebruikers
<hajour> ja maar niet iedereen is daar goed in natuurlijk
<hansw> daarom mijn opmerking, kijk of het op de iso staat
<hansw> laat hem die erin proppen, dan sofware center en laten zoeken op wifi
<hajour> ok hansw ik leer nog elke dag meer en meer
<hajour> bedankt
<hajour> probeerde ook gewoon te helpen :)
<hansw> dat doe je toch? :-)
<hajour> eerste keer dat ik het durfde
<hansw> gewoon verder gaan, laat je niet stoppen
<hajour> :)
<hajour> hai PeterD :)
<hajour> hansw,  zit je ook in ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<hansw> niet meer
<hajour> mwanzo?
<hansw> nah, te weinig tijd, goed initiatief maar ik ben te druk
<hajour> heb op het moment geen eigen laptop of pc alleen een scherm leen steeds
<hajour> vroeg me af waar ik een oproep kon plaatsten of iemand nog een 2 de hands pc had staan
<hansw> heb nog wel een mac mini voor je, ppc, moet je wel in .de ophalen :-)
<hajour> de =?
<hansw> duitsland
<hajour> a ok heb geen geld om daar te komen jammer
<hajour> woon in friesland
<hansw> ga naar de lokale hergebruik boer
<hajour> :) word zoeken ik ben import hier
<hajour> was me geadviseerd een oproep te zetten op forum maar weet niet waar ik het moet plaatsen vandaar me vraag
<hansw> import? friesland? hier zitten mensen uit dokkum :-)
<hansw> heb ook nog een parisc hp-ux machine staan, maar daar wil ubuntu niet op draaien :-)
<UndiFineD> hansw, hajour moet wederom opnieuw opstarten
<hajour> grrr alweer
<hajour> word irritant
<hajour> sorry hansw moest alweer opnieuw opstarten
<hajour> screen stond compleet vast alweer
<PeterD> hoi hajour
<hajour> hi PeterD sorry moest pc opnieuw opstarten
<pjotter> Bestaat er een manier om x86 applicaties te draaien op amd64?
<UndiFineD> pjotter, ja
<pjotter> Lastig?
<hajour> leest even mee om van te leren
<UndiFineD> neu valt wel mee, mijn flashplugin is 32bits, toch werk ik op een 64bits installatie
<PeterD> ik heb toch niet de nick van een bekend iemand hajour ?
<hajour> nee hoor PeterD
<pjotter> Als ik nou een 32 bits thunderbird wil installeren op mijn amd64. Zou dat kunnen?
<PeterD> mooi
<hajour> begroet altijd iemand opening om te helpen vind dat wat vriendelijker staan
<hajour> PeterD,
<PeterD> oke :)
<pjotter> Met een deb lukt dat niet omdat die weigerd om 32 bits op een amd64 te installeren. Maar misschien is dat te omzeilen?
<pjotter> oeps... weigerT!
<PeterD> 1 windows programma wil ik maar... en het wil maar niet
<hajour> i onderdeel van windows PeterD  of windows en ubuntu naast elkaar op 1 pc?
<PeterD> ik heb al dual boot
<UndiFineD> pjotter, hmm
<PeterD> maar wil wel mń favoriete  spel met Ubuntu kunnen spelen
<OerHeks> patiënce ?
<hajour> hier is iemand beter  die meer weet van dit PeterD
<PeterD> op dit netbookje heb ik het voor elkaar maar op m'n PC heb ik de nieuwe NN gezet en het wil maar niet lukken
<OerHeks> pjotter, 32 bits kan, op x64 met IA32 libs
<PeterD> guildwars
<UndiFineD> NN - Niet Neuriën ?
<pjotter> ik moet IA32 libs installeren?
<PeterD> mag ik wel zingen ?
<hajour> bedoel je natty?
<UndiFineD> ja dat is prima, welk windows spel wil je zingen ?
<hajour> lol
<PeterD> ja heb natty geinstalleerd en die wil niet meewerken
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<PeterD> of misschien ligt het aan playonlinux of aan wine.....
<PeterD> Guildwars UndiFineD
<OerHeks> http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_on_Wine laatst bijgewerkt 1-5-2011
<PeterD> is dat bijgewerkt????
<PeterD> daś nieuws :)
<OerHeks> ajb
<UndiFineD> :D
<hajour> toch maar weer eens de spelletjes beter in de gaten gaan houden weer dus
<PeterD> oh geweldig moet weer hard werken voor m'n spel
<pjotter> Bedankt Oer... maar het is niet gelukt. Ik krijg een foutmelding over het ontbreken van een of andere library.
<UndiFineD> en die is er vast wel
<pjotter> IK heb de 32 bits .deb gedownload: sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture thunderbird_3.1.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb
<pjotter> en de ia32-libs geinstalleerd
<UndiFineD> er zijn duizenden libraries
<pjotter> error while loading shared libraries: libstartup-notification-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<UndiFineD> dus welke hij mist is dan wel belangrijk om te weten
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install libstartup-notification0
<pjotter> libstartup-notification0 is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<OerHeks> libstartup-notification0-dev ?
<UndiFineD> ja die is er ook
<pjotter> nope... nog steeds dezelfde melding
<OerHeks> uitloggen, en weer inloggen ?
<pjotter> okiedokie... brb
<pjotter> helaas pindkaas
<OerHeks> hmmz dan weet ik niet waarom dit niet werkt.
<pjotter> MIsschien moet ik er eens op slaan?
<OerHeks> nee, werkt alleen bij windows.
<pjotter> owjah...
<OerHeks> en TV's
<pjotter> de goeie ouwe tijd.. toen slaan op apparaten nog wel eens hielp
<OerHeks> je weet wel, 1-weg-internet
<pjotter> jaja
<PeterD> leuk nou is mijn scherm naar andere resolutie overgegaan
<PeterD> wat zijn windows programmaś toch aardig
<pjotter> I did it! :D
<hajour> wat was nu het probleem pjotter ? :)
<pjotter> ok
<hajour> misschien handig om te wten om andere te kunnen helpen met zelfde probleem pjotter :)
<OerHeks> we zijn trots op je
<hajour> +1
<pjotter> Nou, de Lightning extensie van Ubuntu is een lokaal geinstalleerde extensie. Dat wil zeggen dat die dus NIET in het profiel terecht komt. De extensie die ik onder windows gebruikte was een een profielgebonden extensie. Dat leverde dus een conflict op. Nu heb ik Lightning dus globaal geinstalleerd op Windows. En nu werkt het allemaal wel goed.
<hajour> a ok pjotter  :)
<pjotter> jah
<hajour> dank je voor de uitleg pjotter
<pjotter> snappie?
<hajour> in grote lijnen ja
<pjotter> Het is eigenlijk niet erg standaard, wat ik probeer te doen... Nu nog 1 klein probleempje en dan doet ie het 100%
<hajour> ben benieuwd
<pjotter> Wanneer ik nu wissel tussen ubuntu en windows lijkt thunderbord telkens te 'resetten'. Het controleert dan de plugins en er verschijnt een welkom-scherm. Wanneer ik achter elkaar inlog via enkel ubuntu of windows heb ik dat probleem niet.
<pjotter> om de een of andere reden 'denkt' thunderbird na zo
<pjotter> 'n wissel dat het de eerste keer is dat ie wordt opgestart ofzo.
<hajour> mm ok
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-19
<PeterD> oke vingers gekruisd houden, morgen zal ik de 3 GB wel binnen hebben
<PeterD> en dan maar hopen dat ik dit keer wel alles goed gedaan heb
<PeterD> welterusten allemaal
<hajour> mm weer te laat
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> hoi
<pjotter> Ik snap 'm. Het ligt aan prefs.js
<pjotter> hoi NoirX
<MonkeyDust> kan metacity niet activeren of killen, maar ik heb geen balken per venster
<MonkeyDust> in Ubuntu Classic
<MonkeyDust> er staat dat er een window manager actief is, maar ik weet niet welke ik dan moet killen
<MonkeyDust> alt-f2 werkt ook niet
<MonkeyDust> ctrl-alt-backspace werkt ook niet
<RawChid> CTRL+ALT+F1  om naar een terminal te gaan  (met C+A+F7 ga je terug naar GUI)
<RawChid> In die Terminal typ je: sudo service gdm restart
<RawChid> of /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RawChid> Dat doet hetzelfde als C+A+Backspace
<RawChid> MonkeyDust ^^
<MonkeyDust> dan komt er disconnected from plymouth en bevriest
<RawChid> Kun je niet het gdm process killen?
<MonkeyDust> met killall?
<RawChid> Ja, probeer maar wat
<RawChid> of: ps -ef | grep gdm
<RawChid> en dan: kill -9 PID
<RawChid> PID is dat nummer
<MonkeyDust> staat niet in ps -e
<RawChid> Issie nu killed?
<RawChid> service gdm start ?
<JoshuaL> of herstart gewoon :p
<RawChid> Ja, dat wilde ik net gaan zeggen
<RawChid> :)
<MonkeyDust> wat herstarten? de pc? dat heb ik nu al verschillende keren gedaan
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Kun je dan eens vertellen wat je probleem precies is?
<RawChid> +nog
<MonkeyDust> service gdm start
<MonkeyDust> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.48" (uid=1000 pid=5773 comm="start gdm ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<RawChid> +sudo  ?
<MonkeyDust> ik heb geen window manager in ubuntu classic
<RawChid> Sorry, dat begrijp ik niet.
<MonkeyDust> ik ook niet
<MonkeyDust> dus ik heb geen balken per venster, geen menu per venster, kan geen venster verplaatsen, ctrl-f2 werkt niet, ctrl-alt backspace ook niet
<RawChid> Hmzz
<RawChid> compiz --replace
<RawChid> metacity --replace
<MonkeyDust> ik wil wel wobly windows, maar geen verticale unity balk
<MonkeyDust> al geprobeerd
<RawChid> DIe al geprobeerd? Anders weet ik het ook niet.
<OerHeks> rechter ALT + PrintScreen + K
<OerHeks> = keihard uitloggen
<RawChid> Oh, je zit in Unity, daar heb ik weinig kaas van gegeten
<MonkeyDust> nee, ik ben in ubuntu classic
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu classic no effects werkt prima, maar ik wil wel effects, alleen geen unity
<OerHeks> jippie
<OerHeks> Linux 2.6.39 Kernel Released With New Features & Bugs ...
<OerHeks> gaaf dat ze er weer bugs in hebben gestopt ?
<Terminator> you solve one, you get three for free :P
<OerHeks> elk antwoord levert 3 nieuwe vragen op, zoiets ?
<OerHeks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ2MQ
<CH__> Verbeteringen in Nouveau driver. Altijd goed, hoewel ik liever de 'echte' driver gebruik.
<JoshuaL> mijn voorkeur gaat toch naar nouveau
<RawChid> Wat is het voordeel van nouveau dan?
 * RawChid is onwetend
<OerHeks> dan zit je lekker in 2D
<OerHeks> dat heeft geen enkel besturingssysteem, dat is nieuw
<DarkEra> is dat een voordeel?
<DarkEra> Een voordeel lijkt mij eerder dat, als het straks fatsoenlijk 3D ondersteund en verder ontwikkeld is, er een fatsoenlijke open source driver op de markt is voor de nVidia kaarten.
<OerHeks> ja, oke.
<OerHeks> maar de volgende stap, gnome3 en unity ...
<DarkEra> ja? wat is daarmee?
<OerHeks> nou, ik snap niet dat men nu al met unity aan het klooien is, straks weer een grote verandering en testen
<OerHeks> ik heb er geen zin in.
<DarkEra> ik heb schijnbaar een heel stuk vooraf gemist want ik kan de link niet echt leggen. :)
<OerHeks> unity draait nu op gnome 2.6 toch ?
<OerHeks> unity is brak, gnome stabiel
<OerHeks> dus met 11.10 weer een onzeker systeem.
<DarkEra> vanwege de invoer van Gnome 3....
<OerHeks> ja, dat denk ik.
<DarkEra> gnome 3 zal dan wel stukken beter zijn en Unity ook. Ik denk zelfs dat ze het op de huidige Gnome 3 aan het testen zijn, kan niet anders.
<DarkEra> verder zal er weinig veranderen, de volgende LTS versie staat ook voor de deur
<DarkEra> Grote veranderingen zullen wel weer plaats vinden in 12.10
<DarkEra> zo brak vond ik Unity ook weer niet trouwens
<OerHeks> we wachtten af ..
<DarkEra> is het beste om te doen lijkt mij :)
<RawChid> OerHeks, ik moet zeggen dat ik Gnome dit keer ook maar brak vind
<RawChid> Heb meerdere "bugs" gevonden die mijn persoonlijke gebruikerservaring meer aantasten dan ooit te voren
<RawChid> Regressiebugs, dus ik kan bepaalde dingen niet meer die eerst wel werkte
<OerHeks> maar ik verlaat ubuntu niet, ik ben gewoon over naar KDE, en zie wel met 11.10 hoe dat ontwikkeld. 11.04 is niks voor mij.
<RawChid> :-)
<RichardJ> hai
<RawChid> Dag RichardJ
<MonkeyDust> ofwel unity met compiz, ofwel gnome zonder niks, maar die tussenoplossing lijkt nergens naar
<burn> :O
<wica> xfce werkt toch goed in 11/04
<wica> 11.04
<burn> 'k vind het wel is goed die verandering
<burn> maar Gnome 3 ziet er toch wel gelikter uit
<OerHeks> Xubuntu werkt prima
<wica> OerHeks: Yep, xfce werkt altijd goed :)
 * MonkeyDust installeert Xubuntu in vbox
<RichardJ> laatste tijd veel last van GPU-lockups
<RichardJ> erg irritant, maar compiz herstarten helpt :(
<wica> RichardJ: Dan schiet compiz naar de 100%
<wica> bekent probleem
<RichardJ> wica: is er ook een oplossing bekend dan?
<wica> RichardJ: killall -9 compiz ?
<RichardJ> wica: ja, zover was ik natuurlijk al :)
<RichardJ> ik zat meer te denken aan een permanentere oplossing...
<OerHeks> minder effecten gebruiken, vsync uitzetten ..
<OerHeks> of uitloggen, classic als GDM selecteren ..
<wica> RichardJ: Dan schiet compiz naar de 100%
<wica> Ops
<wica> Found while playing about with compiz that I had enabled mipmaps on static application switcher... although it causes very pretty looking screens .. it was causing compiz and possibly the nvidia driver to go nutz and take over my computer.
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar je hebt classic mét en classic zonder effecten
<RichardJ> mja, ik heb vsync al uitstaan en bijna alle effecten ook uit
<wica> :)
<RichardJ> het gebeurt ook praktisch willekeurig
<wica> Klopt, is geen touw aan vast te knopen
<RichardJ> goed, dan ligt het in elk geval niet (alleen) aan mij ;)
<wica> hehe, ja dat is altijd wel fijn
<wica> 11.04 is iets te vroeg uit gebracht
<wica> Nu maar wachten op 11.10
<wica> Weet iemand hoe je zelf lensen kan maken?
<RichardJ> ik heb fglrx ook geprobeerd, de eerste keer was het prima maar de keer daarna dat ik bootte lukte het me gek genoeg niet meer m'n beide schermen te gebruiken
<wica> Wil namelijk een lens met host uit .ssh/known_hosts
<RichardJ> anders gezegd: het lukte wel maar dan bleef m'n rechter scherm primary terwijl de linker dat is :)
<wica> vaag, daar heb ik geen problemen mee, maar deze hier is ook een ATI
<RichardJ> ik heb een ATI Radeon HD5770
<wica> Ik denk dat een driver isse met compiz ook uit te sluiten is. Aangezien ik het met zowel ATI als Nvidia heb
<RichardJ> onder 10.10 draaide alles perfect overigens, geen problemen mee gehad. En het gekke vind ik dat het de eerste keer perfect werkte
<wica> leek perfect te werken :)
<RichardJ> die hele dag dat het wel werkte ook geen last gehad van GPU-lockups
<Klap-inn> wica: ik zag er pas een wikipagina over
<Klap-inn> over lenzen
<wica> vanavond eens zoeken
<Klap-inn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<wica> thnx
<wica> vanavond eens lezen dan
<Klap-inn> was eigenlijk opzoek naar zo'n pagina over message menu, indicators en launcher
<wica> Die weet ik zo 1 2 3 niet
<Klap-inn> eh, doh
<Klap-inn> ik zie het al, die vind je via menu bovenaan de wikipagina
<Klap-inn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Xano_> Is er een lijst met ondersteunde netwerkchips voor Ubuntu?
<wica> Xano_: Er is een lijst voor linux
<OerHeks> ja, er is een list met hardware, certified
<Klap-inn> Xano_: er gaat wel een certified hardware componenten komen
<Xano_> Volgende vraag: waar kan ik die vinden?
<Xano_> :P
<Xano_> Google doet momenteel niet lief
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<wica> Xano_: google ubuntu hardware eerste link
<wica> Ahh
<OerHeks> en complete machines > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<Xano_> oh god, die component tag staat daar bovenaan
<Klap-inn> idd, dat programma willen ze gaan uitbreiden, en zoeken ze nu ook meer samenwerking met de community
<wica> anyway, ik ga weer richting huis
<Xano_> OerHeks: wica Thanks!
<wica> np
<Xano_> Wat algemenere vraag: ik ben een htpc aan het samenstellen met een asus-moederbordje. Is er naast de wifichip nog meer waarvoor ik naar drivers moet zoeken?
<Xano_> graka wordt een losse met nvidia chip, dus daar maak ik me niet druk om
<OerHeks> mischien je RC
<Xano_> OerHeks: radio control?
<OerHeks> remote
<OerHeks> liirc
<OerHeks> dat ding van harmony one werkt niet, dacht ik
<Xano_> OerHeks: voorlopig nog geen behoefte aan. filmpje opzetten met laptop en synergy, de rest met ssh
<pjotter> hoihoi
<Xano_> Wil later evt kijken naar een bruikbare remote, maar iig bedankt voor de tip :) Weet ik dat ik daar op moet letten
<Xano_> OerHeks: ^^
<pjotter> Nog bedankt voor jullie tips en meedenken gisteravond.
<pjotter> Ik ben er inmiddels wel een beetje uit. Wat ik wilde was: 1 thunderbird profiel delen met verschillende thunderbird clients op verschillende systemen (Linux en Windows).
<pjotter> Het thunderbird profiel heb ik op een externe netwerkschijf gezet. Zowel Windows als Linux heeft daar toegang toe.
<OerHeks> ja netjes, pjotter
<pjotter> De problemen beginnen wanneer je dit ene profiel wil gaan benaderen met verschillende clients (windows en linux) die ook nog andere versienummer kunnen hebben.
<pjotter> Uiteindelijk kwam ik een heel eind. Linux had versie 3.10 en Windows gebruikte versie 3.9.
<pjotter> Het enige probleem was dat telkens wanneer ik wisselde van systeem. (Dus bijv. eerst inloggen via windows en dan vanaf linux) Telkens na zoń wissel 'dacht' thunderbird dat er een nieuwe client was geinstalleerd en werd ik verwelkomt door een welkomstscherm een een check op de plugins. Niet erg wenselijk natuurlijk.
<pjotter> Na onderzoek ben ik er achter gekomen dat dit komt door het prefs.js bestand in het profiel van thunderbird. Beide systemen 'vechten' om dit bestand. En telkens wanneer dit veranderd, denken beide systemen dat thunderbird opnieuw is geinstalleerd. De truc is dan om bij iedere benadering de juiste prefs.js in het profiel te zetten. Dit zou ik (lijkt me) wel kunnen doen met een scriptje.
<pjotter> Maar ja.. Dat is wel een hoop gedoe.
<pjotter> Ik dacht: ik doe nog ff verslag van mijn bevindingen :)
<lord4163> hey
<lord4163> weet iemand een beter tag programma dan EasyTag?
<rulus> dat is toch goed, easytag?
<lord4163> volgens mij was het niet goed.
<lord4163> het kon volgens mij alleen mp3 taggen
<lord4163> ohw nee
<lord4163> maar het heeft niet een Rename fuctie
<lord4163> of misschien wel maar heb echt 1000x liever tag&rename
<rulus> het heeft iig een rename functie en kan ook flac taggen
<rulus> maar gebruik dan tag&rename?
<lord4163> nee moet ik op m'n vaders pc :(
<lord4163> of werkt het goed in wine?
<lord4163> nee denk het niet? want kan ik in wine ook naar mijn samba shares op mijn nas?
<rulus> ah het is een windows programma, bummer
<rulus> geen idee dan.. maar ik vind easytag prima
<pjotter> niet naar je samba shares op je nas?
<OerHeks> in KDE zit Ex Falso, ook perfect
<pjotter> Ik ben ook nogal aan het prutsen met samba shares, nassen en wine en ik moet zeggen dat ik al een aardig eindje op weg ben.
<pjotter> Ik heb dat zo opgelost: Maak een mountpoint aan naar je nas. En definieer dan in Wine een driveletter naar dat mountpoint. Klaar! werkt als een tierelier hier.
<Stef> Hallo, wanneer ik tekst wil kopiëren van Mac os X naar Ubuntu via realVNC, dan lukt dit niet
<OerHeks> dat kan kloppen, VNC laat niet altijd toe dat je iets plakt.
<Stef> Kan ik dit ergens aanpassen?
<Stef> ik vind er niet direct iets over terug
<OerHeks> dunno, dit is geen apple support irc
<Patrickekkel> Goedendag allemaal
<Stef> ja maar volgens mij ligt dit aan vnc4server
<Stef> op ubuntu
<OerHeks> lekker veilig, VNC zonder plak mogenlijkheid
<OerHeks> hoi Patrickekkel
<Stef> mss wel veilig, maar zeer vervelend!
<Patrickekkel> ik heb mischien een rare vraag maar kunnen jullie mij ergens mee helpen ?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord ..
<Patrickekkel> ik ben nu met een pc bezig die heeft dhcp aan staan
<Patrickekkel> maar ik wil juist dat die uitstaat en dat het statische ip het ip is wat je van buiten hebt
<Patrickekkel> dus niet de 192. reeks
<Patrickekkel> hoe kan ik dat het beste doen
<chinagang> Hallo, weet iemand hoe ik een custom resolutie kan krijgen voor mijn TV, ik heb een nvidia G210 kaart
<OerHeks> dhcp in je router ?
<Patrickekkel> nee
<Patrickekkel> in de interface van ubuntu
<OerHeks> in je netwerk verbinding kan je dat instellen. hard ip invullen en DNS en gateway.
<OerHeks> maar waarom 'krijg' je een 192.x.x.x adres ? ik weet niet beter of je modem/router deeld dat uit
<Patrickekkel> hoe moet dat er uit zien in die interface ?  ik heb wel wat gevonden op google maar dat is gericht op een 192 ip
<RichardJ> ik ga nog eens proberen fglrx aan de praat te krijgen
<RichardJ> wish me luck :)
<pjotter> Goet luk
<Patrickekkel> maar in de router staat dhcp uit
<CasW> chinagang, kijk hier eens naar: http://sathyasays.com/2008/10/26/how-to-tackle-screen-resolution-problems-in-linux/
<Patrickekkel> maar ik krijg nog steeds die 192 ip in mijn eth0
<chinagang> CasW ik zal kijken nu
<OerHeks> om je 'statische' ip van buiten te hebben, zul je denk ik je router moeten verwijderen.
<OerHeks> als je modem en router 1 apparaat is, zou met dhcp uitzetten, en je netwerk opnieuw opstarten, je je ip 'van buiten' moeten krijgen
<RichardJ> ... wat een grap, bij boot was m'n linkerscherm steeds aan maar zodra de grafische omgeving startte ging die uit en nu is alleen m'n rechterscherm actief :)
<OerHeks> of keihard invullen bij je netwerk config
<Patrickekkel> dat is dus ook wat ik wou doen
<Patrickekkel> nu heb ik wel wat voorbeelden
<Patrickekkel> enkel ben ik gewend met CentOS dat ik met de commando setup en mijn eth config kan komen
<Patrickekkel> en dat is met ubuntu niet het geval
<Klap-inn> waarom heb je het eigenlijk nodig?
<Patrickekkel> nou dit is een pc van een kennis van mij
<Patrickekkel> die dus graag Directadmin wil hebben draaien op een thuis pc van hem  (wat ik niet verstandig vindt)
<OerHeks> en gewoon ikoontje rechts boven aanklikken, en aanpassen ?
<Patrickekkel> maar bekend is met directadmin dat je pc het ip adres moet hebben van de provider
<Patrickekkel> en niet een dhcp adres
<MonkeyDust> Patrickekkel: je moet je statische ip adres in /etc/networks/interfaces zetten
<Patrickekkel> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.254
<Patrickekkel> uhh verkeerd te zien hier
<Patrickekkel> w8 ik geef een link wat ik als voorbeeld heb gevonden
<Patrickekkel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374799
<MonkeyDust> heb je gedaan wat daar staat, Patrickekkel ?
<Patrickekkel> nee nog niet omdat ik twijfel en ik remote ingelogd ben op die pc
<Patrickekkel> heb ik er niks aan als die verbinding weg valt
<MonkeyDust> idd
<Patrickekkel> ik heb heel veel instalatie's gedaan van directadmin maar op een thuis pc is toch nieuw voor mij  helaas
<MonkeyDust> aanpassen en dan restarten, want als je /etc/init.d/networking restart doet, ben je de verbinding kwijt
<RichardJ> wat... het is gelukt :|
<RichardJ> even rebooten om te controleren
<Patrickekkel> dat begrijp ik  maar als je het dan goed hebt gedaan komt hij ook weer terug en kan je weer conecten
<Patrickekkel> ik zal het even proberen  :)
<MonkeyDust> Patrickekkel: als je je ssh aanpast wel ja
<RichardJ> okay, niet gelukt dus... weer terug bij af; alleen rechterscherm actief
<Casper__> linux newb hier, ik ben aan het rondzoeken naar een vervanging voor win7 starter op mijn netbook. zou ubuntu een goed alternatief zijn?
<MonkeyDust> Casper__: heb je al met ubuntu gewerkt?
<OerHeks> je kan je machine nakijken op http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<OerHeks> dan weet je of alles OOTB werkt
<Patrickekkel> wat moet ik als gateway invullen weten jullie het ?
<MonkeyDust> 192.168.1.1
<OerHeks> Patrickekkel, nee, als je je echte ip hebt, dan de gegevens van de provider gebruiken.
<Patrickekkel> ja ik heb een echt ip enkel wat is dan de gateway hij zit bij ziggo voor zover ik weer
<Casper__> nee nooit, maar ben erg nieuwsgierig. zou het graag willen proberen naast win7, om te kijken of het bvalt
<MonkeyDust> Casper__: typ dig, achter SERVER staat je gateway
<OerHeks> ja, je gateway NU
<Patrickekkel> ik snap dat stukje van de gat eway even niet sorry
<MonkeyDust> de gateway is de poort naar internet, doorgaans is dat je router
<MonkeyDust> Patrickekkel: open een terminal en typ dig
<RichardJ> okay, bizar: het werkt *ineens* uit het niets.
<Patrickekkel> ;; SERVER: 212.54.40.25#53(212.54.40.25)
<Patrickekkel> dus dan zou 212.54.40.25 de gateway zijn  ?
<MonkeyDust> idd
<ubuntuNOOBer> wie w
<ubuntuNOOBer> eet hoe je ubuntu op usb moet installeeren
<Patrickekkel> http://use4all.nl/eth.txt
<Patrickekkel> is dit zoals het moet ?
<MonkeyDust> Patrickekkel: address moet ook 212.54.40.xxx zijn he
<Patrickekkel> ip adres is juist dat ip wat er in staat
<MonkeyDust> Patrickekkel: ik verbaas mij over dat ip adres, werk je met een router?
<Patrickekkel> voor zover ik weet heeft hij er wel een router tussen zitten enkel heeft hij dhcp wel uitgezet
<MonkeyDust> doe eens sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart en zie of het werkt
<Patrickekkel> http://use4all.nl/restart.txt
<Patrickekkel> en nu valt de verbinding ook weg :P
<MonkeyDust> en kun je bij de andere pc?
<Patrickekkel> nah ik zal hem wel mailen :) hij woont een beetje te ver van mij weg om er even langs te gaan :P
<OerHeks> router er tussenuit halen.
<OerHeks> klaar
<OerHeks> (ik snap niet waarom gewoon port-forwarding niet zou werken, maar goed)
<Patrickekkel> of gewoon een server in dc plaatsen :)
<MonkeyDust> ow, dat is pas "remote", geen wonder dat dat ip adres zo raar is :p
<Patrickekkel> nou je zit met Directadmin
<Patrickekkel> daarvoor moet je in je eth0 het publieke ip adres hebben staan
<OerHeks> tja, port 2222 forwarden ?
<Patrickekkel> wil ook niet werken  :S
<Patrickekkel> ik heb ook al contact gehad met mark van Directadmin zelf
<MonkeyDust> port forward is mij ook nog nooit gelukt hoor :p
<OerHeks> nou, dan lijkt me het beste router er tussen uit.
<Patrickekkel> die geeft er uiteraard zelf geen support op maar geeft aan dat license ip in de eth0 moet staan
<Patrickekkel> dan zal je met een switch moeten werken oid ?
<Patrickekkel> is namelijk niet enigste pc van hem  in huis
<OerHeks> dus, ga je dhcp uitzetten, en je 'buiten' ip aannemen, denk je dat die andere pc's dan nog kunnen connecten ?
<Patrickekkel> als je dhcp uitzet zal je zelf een intern ip moeten geven
<Patrickekkel> want dat is wat dhcp doet natuurlijk
<OerHeks> en hoe opent directadmin dan die poort ? je denkt dat je er al bent ...
<Patrickekkel> op moment dat directadmin zich instaleerd gooit hij het in zijn eigen config die poort open  en je zou hem moeten forwarden oid
<OerHeks> nou, succes.
<Patrickekkel> idd
<Patrickekkel> en ik kan hem niet aan het verstand brengen om een echte server te nemen of een vps
<Patrickekkel> is 100x beter maar ja
<OerHeks> je zou de 'server' ook in een dmz kunnen hangen.
<chinagang> Heeft iemand hier verstand van resoluties voor Nvidia kaarten?
<Patrickekkel> maar ja moet je  router dmz niet ondersteunen dan ?
<chinagang> CawW
<chinagang> CasW
<CasW> Chinagang
<chinagang> Mijn nvidia stuurprogramma:
<chinagang> dit stuurprogramma is ingeschakeld, maar niet ingebruik
<Patrickekkel> maar ik ben even weg nu als ik het goed heb gezien is dit de freenode server of niet ?
<Patrickekkel> want dan zet ik die in mijn mirc
<CasW> Oké, je had gezegd dat 'ie hem moet gebruiken?
<chinagang> nee waar staat da
<chinagang> t
<chinagang> en er is nog een stuurprogramma gevonden, versie 173
<CasW> Zelfde scherm, gewoon 'inschakelen' of zo, daaronder
<Patrickekkel> OerHeks:  bedankt tot nu toe en een prettige avond verder
<CasW> Ik weet niet wat dat andere stuurprogramma is zo
<chinagang> er staat alleen verwijderen
<CasW> Oké, dan moet je maar 's proberen te herstarten (er zal vast ook een commando voor zijn om alleen dat deel te herstarten, maar die ken ik niet)
<chinagang> zal ik hem anders eerst even verwijderen?
<chinagang> en dan van nvidia de nieuwste versie downloaden?
<chinagang> daar was toch een command voor
<CasW> Kan je doen, maar je kan ook eerst even proberen te herstarten
<chinagang> ja ok, mijn vorige kaart was namelijk ook een Nvidia, dus misschien zit het wat in de war
<CasW> Ja, dan zien we daarna wel weer verder ;)
<OerHeks> ik heb meer gelezen dat de driver geladen is, maar niet in gebruik...
<OerHeks> heb je de [current]  genomen, of die andere optie ?
<chinagang> ah ok
<chinagang> eehm, de current was dat
<chinagang> en die andere optie heb ik nog niet gebprobeerd
<OerHeks> ik gebruik de 173, niet de current,. misschien is dat de oplossing ..
<chinagang> heb net de current verwijderd, wat zal ik nu doen?
<chinagang> ah ok, ik zal die eens proberen
<chinagang> en OerHeks
<chinagang> weet je ook hoe ik een custom resolutie kan nemen voor mijn TV?
<chinagang> 1818x1026 moet ik namelijk hebben
<chinagang> heb net een nvidia videokaart gehaald, en ik kan nu die 1920 resolutie wel hebben, maar nog niet custom
<OerHeks> geen idee of die resolutie haalbaar is, voor zover ik weet word tv/ext beeldscherm goed herkent met de juiste driver.
<chinagang> Maar ik kan dat dus niet aanpassen
<chinagang> Ik zal kijken of het werkt met die driver
<chinagang> OerHeks: ik zal even mijn pc herstarten
<chinagang> ben zo terug
<chinagang> bedankt voor hulp
<chinagang> alvast
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<CasW> Welkom terug
<chinagang> Ubuntu start niet meer nu
<chinagang> hij geeft van alles met Starting/Stopping aan
<chinagang> Userspace bootsplash
<chinagang> GNOME display manager, als die dingen
<OerHeks> start eens op in classic, dit kan je kiezen bij inlog
<chinagang> en ik kom niet bij de login
<chinagang> ok ik zal proberen
<chinagang> ik kan hem wel in veilige grafische mode starten, OerHeks
<chinagang> nog wel een aardige resolutie krijg ik in veilige grafische modus:)
<chinagang> alles past erop
<chinagang> hmm raar, bij versie 173 zegt hij ook wel ingeschakeld, niet in gebruik
<chinagang> misschien omdat ik in veilige grafische modus zit, maar volgensmij zei hij het ook bij normale modus
<OerHeks> ik denk dat het deze bug is > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<chinagang> hmm
<chinagang> OerHeks, indien er geen manier is om een perfecte resolutie te halen, is het dan raadzaam om een ATI kaart te halen?
<chinagang> en iedere keer wanneer ik Extra stuurprogrammaś opstart, krijg ik de melding: SYsteemprogrammaprobleem ontdekt, wilt u het probleem nu rapporteren
<Casper__> kan het kloppen dat firefox niet te openen is wanneer je ubuntu vanaf een usb stick draait? wifi is connected
<RawChid> Zou niet moeten
<RawChid> Zou gewoon moeten werken dus
<Casper__> hmm. klik m aan maar opend niet
<RawChid> Apart. Kun je het eens via een Terminal proberen? Dat geeft wat meer info
<RawChid> Kun je even een Terminal openen...
<Casper__> geopend
<RawChid> en dan typ je: firefox
<Casper__> niet meer terminal gebruikt sinds 1998, wat is de command?>
<Casper__> ah nu opent hij wel
<RawChid> Komt er nog een melding in de Terminal?
<Casper__> shortcut: assertion 'gtk accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<RawChid> Hmm, zegt me zo niets
<Casper__> ik zal de complete reactie wel kopieren/plakken hier
<RawChid> Nee wacht
<RawChid> Zet het even op http://pastebin.com/ ofzo
<RawChid> Zie topic
<Casper__> het zijn maar 2 regels
<RawChid> Oh, dan maakt het niet zoveel uit
<Casper1> (firefox-bin:5515): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<Jhinta> goeie avond , iemand die me kan helpen betreft internet verbinding heb netwerk maar firefox werkt niet
<Jhinta> synatic wel
<OerHeks> dat is vreemd :-D
<OerHeks> welke pagina bezoek je als 1e ?
<HeerSMZett> loohooo ppl
<OerHeks> en als je hard een ip opgeeft, 74.125.77.99
<HeerSMZett> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jcubic/jcubicppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<HeerSMZett> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jcubic/jcubicppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<HeerSMZett> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<HeerSMZett> wtf..
<Jhinta> offline of je link klopt niet
<OerHeks> dat is google.nl
<Jhinta> oer , is me phone heb bijna alles werkend ,, enkel heb ik geen internet in firefox of fennec
<Jhinta> termnel of apt-get werkt allemaal
<HeerSMZett> das ubuntu update error
<OerHeks> HeerSMZett, zit je nog op macerick ?
<OerHeks> ik zie geen natty repo > https://launchpad.net/~jcubic/+archive/jcubicppa/
<HeerSMZett> OerHeks, op wat?
<OerHeks> hoe ziet je ppa regel eruit in sources ?
<HeerSMZett> geen idee  ik wou net update draaien in ubuntu
<HeerSMZett> maar kreeg deze melding opeens
<OerHeks> zit je nog in maverick ?
<OerHeks> = 10.10
<HeerSMZett> jha nieuwste allang ja
<HeerSMZett> alleen laast dus kubuntu er bij op gepleurt als desktop
<OerHeks> nou, dan kan het kloppen, ik zie nergens een natty ppa van die jcubic
<HeerSMZett> makelijke fix?
<OerHeks> ja, afwachtten.
<HeerSMZett> hmm
<HeerSMZett> tis wat
<HeerSMZett> echt moet eens een boek linux foor noobs aanschaffen of zo
<Jhinta> ja
<HeerSMZett> ik kan dat hard gebruiken
<Jhinta> oeps niet voor my
<OerHeks> pas altijd op met PPA, daar word genoeg voor gewaarschuwd, het kan je systeem breken.
<HeerSMZett> nee? ik wel ben erg linux fan aan het worden maar ik moet nog veel leren
<HeerSMZett> OerHeks, ik heb alleen resent kubuntu desktop er bij geinstalleerd verder niks
<OerHeks> gewoon die PPA verwijderen, en errors zijn weg.
<HeerSMZett> welke ppa?
<HeerSMZett> gewoon uninstall kubuntu?
<OerHeks> welke PPA ? je hebt zelf die jcubic ppa toegevoegd.
<HeerSMZett> geeen idee
<HeerSMZett> :D
<OerHeks> tja
<OerHeks> open synaptic, en in pakketbronnen die ppa verwijderen
<HeerSMZett> k
<OerHeks> Jhinta, raar dat je wel synaptic kan openen, maar geen browser ..
<lord4163> hai
<lord4163> ik heb een vraagje, ik gebruik 11.04 en skype, alleen is het icoon niet zichtbaar
<lord4163> alleen een hééééél klein grijs stipje
<andries> hallo...de werkbalk die normaal bovenin het bureaublad staat is compleet verdwenen..ik weet niet meer wat ik gedaan heb....heb een browser via een terminal opgestart...
<andries> kan iemand me een suggestie geven over waar ik een oplossing kan vinden om de werkbalk terug te krijgen?
<andries> misschien weet iemand hoe dat ding heet (ik bedoel dus niet de taakbalk die normaal onderin staat...)
<hansw> andries, welke versie?
<hansw> als je onderin nog wel een balk hebt (classic) dan kun je via de rechter muisknop een panel toevoegen
<lord4163> WOW!
<lord4163> Komt CS5 voor linux? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/this-awesome-ubuntu-software-centre-mock-up-would-get-my-custom/
<CasW> Nee
<CasW> Dit is een mockup
<CasW> Er was wel even sprake van dat ze dat zouden doen, maar daarna zeiden ze van niet meer
<CasW> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/adobe-on-creative-suite-for-linux-no-plans/
<OerHeks> als alles gebeurt wat omgubuntu tiept ...
<lord4163> waarom zetten ze het dan in software centre :(
<hansw> of ze laten het via wine installeren :-)
<lord4163> -_-
<OerHeks> welke 'ze' lord4163 ??
<CasW> Omdat het vet zou zijn als het wel zou komen
<lord4163> omgubuntu
<OerHeks> die zetten het niet in softwarecentrum :-)
<hansw> CasW, dat installeren zal wel lukken, het draaien lijkt me een ander probleem :-)
<lord4163> omgubuntu in dat screenshot
<lord4163> adobe
<lord4163> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/this-awesome-ubuntu-software-centre-mock-up-would-get-my-custom/
<CasW> Oh, nee, daar heb ik het niet over, hansw, ik bedoel 'native', zonder Wine
<hansw> CasW, er was ooit een ander grafisch programma, nogal bekend, dat er over dacht
<CasW> GIMP? :p
<hansw> nee :-)
<hansw> al een jaar of 8 geleden
<hansw> kan niet meer op de naam komen
<lord4163> Ja GIMP maar geef toe dat Photoshop CS5 mooier is
<CasW> Ja, oké
<lord4163> en dan praat ik niet alleen over Adobe Photoshop
<lord4163> voor mij zou Dreamweaver het belangrijkste wezen ;)
<OerHeks> ach, flash is achterhaald. google zet alle flash video over naar webM
<hansw> oef
<hansw> “[GNOME] are proposing systemd as a dependency for GNOME Shell to function. systemd has made it quite clear that no port to other OS’s would be supported (or even easy due to technical details).
<CasW> Och, inderdaad, flash is achterhaald, en ik ben meer dan blij met Geany als IDE
<MonkeyDust> ik wil ook van die flashplugin-nonfree af
<hansw> MonkeyDust, wat let je?
<hansw> apt-get remove
<MonkeyDust> wat is het alternatief voor youtube?
<hansw> html5
<MonkeyDust> en hoe installeer ik dat?
<hansw> dat installeer je niet :-)
<hansw> je neemt een browser die het aankan
<hansw> en voldoende codecs
<MonkeyDust> ok, even purgen dan, ik gebruik chromium
<hansw> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<hansw> h.264 codec vooral denk ik
<MonkeyDust> You are not currently in the HTML5 trial.
<MonkeyDust> Join the HTML5 Trial
<hansw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N2YWRJ-ppo <-- die is zonder flash
<MonkeyDust> ze werken allemaal, dit is zeer goed
<hansw> zie daar je alternatief
<chinagang> CasW
<CasW> Ah, daar ben je weer! :D
<OerHeks> beter geluid dan flush
<CasW> Is het nog een beetje gelukt?
<hansw> OerHeks, flush, funny :-)
<OerHeks> sjorrie :-S
<chinagang> Ja, het wil nog niet lukken, ik heb de drivers van nvidia gedownload van nvidia site, maar wanneer ik deze installeer zegt hij dat deze al in gebruik zijn
<hansw> MonkeyDust, overigens is nog lang niet alles zo te bekijken
<chinagang> terwijl het niet zo is
<chinagang> dus ik moet die service stoppen
<hansw> MonkeyDust, veel is nog gewoon flash
<chinagang> en dan installeren
<chinagang> Maar volgensmij functioneren de drivers gewoon
<chinagang> echt serieus, is er nou nergens iets om mijn resolutie te veranderen..:(
<CasW> Ja, oké, heb je ook een control center of zoiets bij nVidia? Daar kan ik het iig bij mijn ATI-chip veranderen
<hansw> MonkeyDust, als je een monitor met een hdmi aansluiting hebt is het nog mooier overigens, 1080p films zijn dan echt te gek, onder ubuntu met gnome-mplayer overigens
<chinagang> ja ik heb een GUI voor dat
<chinagang> maar dat reageert niet op custom resoluties
<CasW> Ook niet als je daarna even herstart?
<chinagang> nvidia X server settings heet dat
<chinagang> nee dan werkt het ook niet, maar zou xrandr nog werken?
<hansw> MonkeyDust, en met een goede geluidskaart kun je dan zelfs digitaal geluid aanzetten
<CasW> Ik zou zeggen, probeer het
<chinagang> hoe werkt xrandr precies eigenlijk
<chinagang> xrandr --newmode
<hansw> of 7,1 surround
<chinagang> moet ik ff opzoeken:)
<CasW> xrandr --help voor een lijstje met commando's
<CasW> man xrandr voor een complete manual
<chinagang> Ok
<chinagang> en anders, is het raadzaam een ATI kaart te halen, werken die wel goed?
<chinagang> met custom resoluties
<hansw> chinagang, je wil meerdere monitoren?
<chinagang> ja, maar 1 monitor moet een custom resolutie, dat is een tv
<chinagang> en dat lukt me maar niet
<chinagang> echt verschrikkelijk, heb vandaag nieuwe videokaart gehaald
<hansw> lijkt me wel te configgen
<hansw> in de xconfig
<hansw> maar niet genoeg verstand van
<chinagang> ooh
<chinagang> CasW
<CasW> chinagang
<chinagang> heb jij verstand van xrandr,
<chinagang> ik heb geen idee hoe ik een mode moet toevoegen
<CasW> Nee, niet echt
<gijsbert_> Kijk hier eens http://projects.dvdmeer.nl/python-randr
<CasW> xrandr --newmode <name> <clock MHz>
<CasW> xrandr  --newmode <name> <clock MHz>
<CasW>             <hdisp> <hsync-start> <hsync-end> <htotal>
<CasW>             <vdisp> <vsync-start> <vsync-end> <vtotal>
<CasW>             [+HSync] [-HSync] [+VSync] [-VSync]
<CasW> Hmm, en er is ook xrandr --addmode <output> <name>
<CasW> Hmm, dit is ook wel interessant: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_.24_xrandr
<Perry> hoi, heb ubuntu geinstalleerd op latop. Nu heb ik wel draadloze verbinding met mijn router, maar internet doet het niet. Bedraad doet internet het wel. Iemand een idee?
<chinagang> CasW
<chinagang> ik ga me verdiepen in xrandr
<chinagang> maar ik moet nu eerst gaan
<CasW> Oké, doei
<chinagang> als het echt niet lukt, neem ik
<chinagang> ATI kaart
<chinagang> ik mag hem terugbrengen
<chinagang> maar het beeld is echt mooi
<CasW> Ah, da's wel makkelijk ja
<chinagang> alleen er valt ee nstuk buiten
<CasW> Maar waarom zou je slechter beeld krijgen bij een ATI-kaart?
<chinagang> lelijk
<hansw> nvidia geeft best mooi beeld ja
<chinagang> dat is niet zo, maar misschien kan ik dan mijn resolutie goed krijgen
<chinagang> want nu valt er gewoon een stuk buiten, maar het beeld is echt goed
<chinagang> maar miss lukt het met xrandr
<chinagang> wie weet
<chinagang> ok bedankt en tot ziens
<CasW> Ja, moet wel lukken toch?
<CasW> Tot ziens
<chinagang> ja denk je xrandr?
<chinagang> ik denk het wel, maar ja
<chinagang> tot ziens
<renrene> help ik heb ubuntu geupdate
<renrene> en ik ben mijn bestanden kwijt
<renrene> kan het zijn dat ubuntu met updaten iets heeft gedaan met mijn netwerk schijf?
<RawChid> Lijkt me sterk. Misschien kun je alleen je netwerkschijf niet meer bekijken?
<Th3D4rkst4r> hoe kan ik via de terminal de rechten van alle onderliggende bestanden en mappen aanpasse?
<OerHeks> chown
<OerHeks> change owner
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man1/chown.1posix.html
<OerHeks> met een -R ook de mapjes eronder, als ik het goed heb
<Th3D4rkst4r> ah, eens ff googlen
<Th3D4rkst4r> ja, dat was hem. Thx :)
<Th3D4rkst4r> met -R inderdaad ook de onderliggende mappen en bestanden
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#Rechten
<RawChid> chmod is voor rechten
<OerHeks> ai, zat ik verkeerd ?
<Th3D4rkst4r> daar had ik mijn mapje al eens mee gedaan en toen waren (vreemd genoeg) al mijn bestanden niet meer leesbaar.
<RawChid> Wat had je gedaan dan?
<RawChid> Alle leesrechten weggehaald zeker :P
<Th3D4rkst4r> 644 ofzow
<RawChid> Ik vind het makkelijker met letters
<Th3D4rkst4r> waaren iig allemaal onbekende bestanden geworden
<RawChid> Dus bijv: chmod u+r
<RawChid> Dat geeft de eigenaar +r (read)
<RawChid> Zie die link voor meer voorbeelden
<Th3D4rkst4r> dus stel "sudo chmod 777 mapnaam -R" geeft ik alle rechten aan iedereen ?
<Th3D4rkst4r> incl. onderliggende bestanden/mappen
<OerHeks> ja, zelfs aan gasten, dus dat is vrij dom, tenzij je dit perse wilt.
<Th3D4rkst4r> en als ik het alleen aan mijn account wil?
<hansw> dat geeft niet alleen de directories execute rechten
<hansw> zet een goede umask die je defineert in de dir die als basis moet staan
<OerHeks> als je iederen wil laten lezen, maar niet uitvoeren, alleen jij, dan 664  >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<hansw> of op een mount en link die
<hansw> chmod 777 geeft iedereen gelijk execute rechten, dus ook in dirs die niet van een gebruiker zijn
<hansw>  /foo/a/b.pl heeft execute rechten voor /foo/z
<hansw> als dat een andere user is
<Th3D4rkst4r> 777 blijkt wel de rechten te geven die ik nodig had (gaat om Xampp webserver btw)
<hansw> owjee, xamp?
<hansw> dat is een development omgeving op osx toch?
<RawChid> Th3D4rkst4r, welke rechten wil je precies?
<Th3D4rkst4r> Lampp is de linux versie
<RawChid> Dan kunnen wij wellicht het juiste commando geven
<hansw> lees hun readme, het is niet voor hosting, het is NIET veilig
<Th3D4rkst4r> gaat puur over een testomgeing
<RawChid> xampp is ook voor linux hansw
<RawChid> Th3D4rkst4r, persoonlijk vind ik lamp beter en fijner, maargoed
<hansw> RawChid, ook dat is niet veilig, het is een fork van, of een basis voor
<Th3D4rkst4r> @ RawChid, ik heb al door hoe het werkt. Alleen de codes van de cmod kon ik nog niet
<Th3D4rkst4r> maar komen dus overeen met FTP begrijp ik
<RawChid> Dat klopt ja
<hansw> lamp staat voor linux, apache, mysql en (perl, pascal, php, python of nog meer p talen)
<OerHeks> xampp , wat was daarmee, gastaccount met rootrechtjes ?
<RawChid> Ik ken die codes ook niet uit mn hoofd, daarom doe ik het met letters ;)
<hansw> Th3D4rkst4r, maar doe jezelf een plezier, chown niet alles naar 777
<Th3D4rkst4r> hoe typ jij het met letters dan ?
<RawChid> Zie boven
<RawChid> Ik gaf een voorbeeld en een URL
<Th3D4rkst4r> jah ik zie het al
<Th3D4rkst4r> ugow +-= ets
<Th3D4rkst4r> *etc
<hansw> men mag hier niet offtopic zeuren maar wel slechte dingen leren :-)
<Th3D4rkst4r> hansw?
<hansw> Th3D4rkst4r, je wil een testomgeving opzetten en gaat daar met dit soort zaken werken
<JanC> Th3D4rkst4r: hansw bedoelt dat je moet leren wat die rechten betekenen, en ze niet blind toekennen
<hansw> vervolgens implementeer je een foto upload ofzo en iemand gaat een python, php, perl script uploaden met coder erin
<hansw> en die voeren ze uit, dan is je database leeg, je hoster boos, etc...
<hansw> 777 voor dirs waar iedereen in mag kijken
<hansw> 644 voor bestanden
<hansw> begin daar maar eens mee
<hansw> 6 voor de user, die mag lezen en schrijven
<hansw> 4 voor de group, die mag lezen
<hansw> de 3e 4 voor user nobody, of www-data zoals ze veel gebruiken
<Th3D4rkst4r> heb ik nu ook
<Th3D4rkst4r> anders runt Lampp niet eens
<Th3D4rkst4r> http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=96666
<JanC> xampp/lampp/etc. is brol
<hansw> JanC, dat is het niet, ze geven aan dat je het alleen voor test doeleinden moet gebruiken
<hansw> en dus moet weten wat je doet
<hansw> maar niemand leest die readme files
<JanC> hansw: dan nog, je wil over het algemeen testen op een omgeving die zo identiek mogelijk is aan je productie-omgeving  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ssst, niet verklappen :-)
<hansw> stel je voor, dan kunnen we helemaal geen vragen meer beantwoorden over open basedir, chrooted env, een php.ini waarin ze tig commands zoals shell, exec, etc.. in disablen
<hansw> Th3D4rkst4r, maar idd, ga eerst lezen wat het allemaal doet, en dan pas spelen
<OerHeks> hoe maak je wel write acces, maar geen lees ?
<OerHeks> :P
<hansw> :-)
<OerHeks> die vraag kreeg ik vandeweek
<Th3D4rkst4r> mij is geleert dat men spelenderwij leert ;)
<hansw> OerHeks, het is te doen, iets lastiger
<OerHeks> en dan wel zo, dat als je nog eens upload, je geen file-exists error krijgt :-D
<Th3D4rkst4r> Kan toch niet? Om te schrijven heb je toch leesrechten nodig?
<hansw> nee
<OerHeks> neen, dit is gescheiden, lezen, schrijven, uitvoeren
<hansw> http://www.pageresource.com/cgirec/chmod.htm
<hansw> en bedenk dan dat een normale apache alleen user nobody heeft die alles kan
<hansw> dus 642 vermoedelijk in oers situatie, of 622
<OerHeks> ah 2
<hansw> ook dat is weer afhankelijk van wie de apache user is, of het chrooted is, etc...
<Th3D4rkst4r> Ander vraagje. Als ik in 11.04 Xinemera activeer krijg ik geen interface meer (heb 3 schermen dus moet wel) is hier een workarround voor?
<hansw> suexec
<hansw> OerHeks, maar er hangt wel een mysql database achter waar zelfs user nobody gebruik van maakt? :-)
<OerHeks> dit weet ik niet.
<hansw> grant * on foo.* to nobody@localhost identified by 'bar'
<hansw> die schrijf rechten heeft op dat bestand via de code? :-)
<hansw> of was het grant all, weet het niet uit het blote hoofd
<OerHeks> ik vond het wel een vermakenlijke vraag, het ging om uploaden van films, zonder dat iemand dan iets kon zien/downloaden, soort moderator optie
<hansw> klinkt verdacht
<OerHeks> de reden werd me niet duidelijk.
<CyberGabber> Moet Th3D4rkst4r dan niet iets in zijn .login opnemen van: umask 022  ofzo?
<OerHeks> maar iets uploaden wat je zelf niet kan wissen, beetje curieus idd.
<hansw> daar is geen chmod voor nodig, hooguit geen execute rechten, gewoon de code laten schrijven in die dir, 700 afhankelijk van de code
<hansw> als de webapp maar 1 user kent gaat dat niet op uiteraard
<hansw> dan schrijf je het gewoon boven de documentroot
<hansw> en regel je toegang in je code
<hansw> OerHeks, moet je code niet lek zijn, dan heb je er nog niets aan :-)
<hansw> magoe, slapen, straks een erg drukke dag
<Th3D4rkst4r> truste
<OerHeks> truste hansw
<rootuser23> werkplek op afstand, hoe vind je dat in 11.04 ?
<rootuser23> iemand vraagt dit aan mij, ik heb ng de 10.10 LTC:p
<OerHeks> zelfde plaats in het system menu, dacht ik ?
<rootuser23> aaahja die persoon heeft het gevonden, bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<PeterD> welterusten allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-20
<rootuser23> weet er iemand een goed WLAN scanner applicatie voor linux om een overzicht te krijgen van alle channels van een route + sterkte
<rootuser23> router*
<OerHeks> wireshark, denk ik.
<OerHeks> wifi-radar
<OerHeks> inSSIDer >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-inssider-2-wifi-scanner-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<rootuser23> ja die inSSIDer is geniaal gwnweg, maar kan hem blijkbaar niet installeren
<rootuser23> Fout: Aan de volgende afhankelijkheid kon niet voldaan worden: libmono-system-web2.0-cil (>= 2.6.7)
<rootuser23> heb een alternatief gevonden via de terminal http://t.co/BUoNM09 // maar ik ga eens vertrekken, tot later he oerheks :p
<Muad_Dibber> hmm, tegenwoordig voor printen via cups via wifi vraagt ie altijd om authorisatie
<Muad_Dibber> en als ik ok druk zonder wachtworod in te vullen (username staat er al), dan accepteert ie gewoon, kan ik dat scherm niet uitschakelen?
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<RichardJ> 'allo
<exalt> Heee
<leoquant> exalt, !
<exalt> leoquant:, !
<leoquant> hoe is ie?
<exalt> ik zit op de vooravond van mijn ondergang maar dat is #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<leoquant> ah, ondergang...brrr:/
<alex--> Goedenmiddag, is het software centrum ook online te vinden? (als je even geen linux bij de hand hebt)?
<alex--> Ik wil namelijk weten of er een WYSIWYG CSS editor is
<Ligthert> alex--: Alles loopt hier een beetje vast, maar SSH sessies blijven op 1 of andere manier altijd heerlijk snappy, maarrrrr
<Ligthert> alex--: Ik ben geen webdesigner, maar ik kwam altijd een heel eind met Firefox en de Web Developer plugin... Hetzelfde heb je ook voor Chronium.
<alex--> Bedankt voor de tip
<alex--> Welke is beter, thunderbird of evolution?
<Ligthert> Wat jezelf lekker vindt werken. :-)
<alex--> Ik heb namelijk een idee in me hoofd hoe de website eruit moet zien, maar ik heb geen idee hoe ik dit in CSS/PHP krijg
<Ligthert> alex--: Wat ik zelf zou doen is eerst een CMS zoeken waar je een beetje comfy mee bent. Zoek daar een prefab template voor die je leuk vindt. Pas deze zo langzaam aan net zo lang totdat het er goed uit ziet..
<alex--> ja dat lukt me dus niet :P
<Ligthert> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/c.html <-- En waarom zijn een groot deel van de characters in de Ubuntu manga vrouw? En waarom heb ik het idee dat de verhouding niet echt klopt ;-)
<Ligthert> alex--: welk gedeelte? CMS of templating?
<alex--> de templating
<alex--> Ik heb een andere CMS, met een mooi template, maar die wil ik dus overzetten naar de andere CMS
<Ligthert> Ja, dat kan lastig zijn. Ik ken wat kennis van de verschillende template technieken wel handig kan zijn.
<alex--> Ok
<alex--> brb
<pascal> hiya
<pascal> hooi?
<pascal> ik heb een vraagje:P
<pascal> is er een linuxversie van itunes die de ipad en ipod ondersteunen?
<RichardJ> pascal: er is voorzover ik weet geen linuxversie van iTunes.
<RichardJ> de meeste mensen die ik ken gebruiken overigens een VM waarin ze Windows draaien om iTunes te kunnen gebruiken ;)
<pascal> ok thnx RichardJ
<pascal> yay ik vond er 1 alleen weet niet of die ipad ondersteunt...
<pascal> ondersteunt banshee ipad? hij ondersteunt wel ipod
<pascal> goeie vraag heh? :P
<RichardJ> tsja... ik zit als het goed is weinig verschil tussen
<pascal> okej
<pascal> dan heb ik nog een vraagje...
<pascal> ik gebruik afntoe et programma bleachbit, hoe kan ik die als root uitvoeren, want bij ubuntu 11.04 kan ik de rootversie niet meer vinden
<pascal> ??
<pascal> RichardJ, zou je dan ook het aparaat kunnen activeren?
<RichardJ> pascal: ik weet niet veel van Apple-producten, ik heb er geen :-)
<pascal> okej
<RichardJ> bleachbit als root uitvoeren? sudo bleachbit?
<pascal> ok thnx
<pascal> ik ga heel ff kijke of er een optie is voor activatie
<pascal> hej ik heb een probleempje met het forum.... ik weet mijn wachtwoord niet meer en weet niet meer wat mijn email adres die ik daar heb ingesteld was, weet iemand hoe ik dat kan oplossen?
<pascal> o wacht het is al gelukt, ik zat op de verkeerde versie, zat op de engelse
<pascal> :p
<RawChid> lol
<pascal> hej is het mogelijk om die balk weer te krijgen met kruisje etc?
<pascal> die in de vorige versie bovenaan het scherm zat
<MonkeyDust> balk met kruisje?
<MonkeyDust> bedoel je gnome-panel?
<pascal> die balk om te minimaliseren, maimaliseren etc
<MonkeyDust> dat is Metacity
<MonkeyDust> ben je nu in Gnome of in Unity?
<pascal> euh denk et?
<pascal> ik heb versie 11.04
<MonkeyDust> welk van de twee?
<pascal> desktop? gnome
<MonkeyDust> met de vertikale balk?
<pascal> ja
<MonkeyDust> dat is Unity
<pascal> ok
<MonkeyDust> je kunt logout doen en dan terug login, maar onderaan Ubuntu veranderen naar Classic, no effects
<pascal> dus daar zit het vensterborder zeg maar niet bij?
<MonkeyDust> de vesterborder zit bij unity in de balk bovenaan het scherm, dat heet global-menu
<pascal> unitibalk? is dat die rechtopstaande balk?
<MonkeyDust> dat is Unity ja
<pascal> ahah
<pascal> en waar zit dat dan?
<MonkeyDust> waar zit wat?
<pascal> die icoontjes van maximalisere etc
<MonkeyDust> ook bovenaan in global menu
<PeterD> goeiemiddag
<MonkeyDust> yo PeterD
<pascal> maar voordat mijn laptop uitviel gisteren, had ik dat nog wel
<pascal> globalmenu, is dat die bovenste?
<jpjacobs> pascal: als uw venster gemaximaliseerd is staan ze bovenin de balk, anders hangen ze aan de vensterrand vast
<pascal> ja dan zie je et wel, maar ik krijg sommige vensters niet gemaximaliseerd
<MonkeyDust> pascal: start eens opnieuw op en kies Recovery Modus in de grub
<pascal> okej
<jpjacobs> hangt van uw vensters ook af he. sommige dialoogvenstertjes etc zijn gewoon niet te veranderen van grootte
<sarah> hallo
<MonkeyDust> hallo sarah
<Guest93531> ik zoek hulp
<pascal> MonkeyDust, maar dan kom je toch terecht in een terminal?
<MonkeyDust> pascal: nee, probeer maar
<wica> Guest93531: Wat voor hulp?
<wica> En sarah vond ik leuker als nick
<MonkeyDust> shoot sarah
<pascal> MonkeyDust, thnx ik zal et zo proberen :)
<MonkeyDust> sarah, typ een /nick sarah_, met een streepje erbij dus
<SAM___> efe,fef,ef
<SAM___> En vraag
<SAM___> Kan je bijv ook powerdvd van windows installeren?
<wica> SAM___: Zou in theorie kunnen
<wica> SAM___: iets met wine, maar k3b is niet goed genoeg?
<MonkeyDust> k3b is om cd's te branden
<wica> Wacht ff powerdvd is een player toch
<SAM___> Is dat een programma om dvd mee af te spelen? Ja klopt.
<wica> MonkeyDust: Ja, bedacht ikme ook net :)
<wica> SAM___: VLC, meer heb je niet nodig
<MonkeyDust> wat is of wat doet powerdvd?
<SAM___> Oke, fijn.
<pascal> MonkeyDust, kom je dan in een soort recovery modus?
<SAM___> Ik heb het niet geprobeert want als ik ubuntu installeer gaat hij fouten weergeven
<SAM___> geen idee
<MonkeyDust> pascal: ja, daar krijg je weer een keuze menu, kies het 3e
<wica> SAM___: powerdvd is dus voor windows :)
<wica> En werkt misschien met wine
<pascal> ah, net als bij windows vroeger voor vista dus MonkeyDust :P
<SAM___> Oke, ubuntu doet het niet echt goed ik moet de installatie annuleren omdat hij niet alle bestanden kan vinden
<wica> pascal: Windows7 heeft dat ook nog F8
<pascal> ja weet ik maar wel anders :p
<senaa> hallo
<MonkeyDust> hallo senaa
<senaa> ik zoek hulo
<senaa> hulp
<MonkeyDust> daar zijn wij voor senaa
<senaa> echt
<MonkeyDust> echt
<senaa> maar jullie hadden het net over een terimal ofzo
<senaa> tenminste jij
<jpjacobs> ik?
<MonkeyDust> ja, zou kunnen
<jpjacobs> :p
<senaa> nee monkeudust
<senaa> wat is dat terimal
<MonkeyDust> zoiets als de DOS prompt
<senaa> ik snap het niet
<Th3D4rkst4r> wij ook niet senaa, wat is je vraag / probleem ?
<senaa> nou ik werd 4 jaar gepest
<Th3D4rkst4r> ow? en toen?
<MonkeyDust> jammer, maar wat is je vraag?
<jpjacobs> senaa, een terminal is een venstertje waar je commandos in kan tikken, en waarlangs de PC je info terug geeft
<senaa> leg het beter uit ik ben nog een kind
<jpjacobs> bv als je er ls in tikt, geeft de pc je een listing van de huidige map
<MonkeyDust> hoe jong ben je senaa ?
<senaa> zeg ik niet
<jpjacobs> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal kan nuttig zijn
<senaa> wat is die site
<Th3D4rkst4r> Porno -_-'
<MonkeyDust> wat is je vraag senaa ?
<jpjacobs> een inleiding tot wat de terminal is en waar ie voor dient
<RichardJ> voor wie wil zien hoe apart mijn computer nu boot: http://www.richard.dev.expert-shops.com/lelijk.3gp
<RichardJ> ik ben zelf eventjes de weg kwijt :)
<Th3D4rkst4r> gare telefoon ?
<RichardJ> zo nog een keer rebooten; kijken of dat deze keer helpt
<wica> RichardJ: koop eens een andere gsm
<RichardJ> mja, behoorlijk gaar. Zeer spoedig een nieuwe.
<wica> RichardJ: Je hebt al LCD verf op de muur?
<wica> RichardJ: Je bedoelt dat die switched naar het andere scherm?
<RichardJ> wica: jep.
<RichardJ> ik heb in catalyst het allemaal goed ingesteld, maar de ene keer werkt het goed en vaker dan dat gebeurt dit.
<wica> Dan wordt je video driver geladen,w aarin je ooit hebt verteld dat je andere scherm primer is
<wica> Terwijl de bios van je videokaart denkt dat het de andere is :)-
<RichardJ> dit gebeurt niet als ik de open-source driver gebruik, alleen bij fglrx
<wica> RichardJ: niet bepaald fijn
<RichardJ> maar m'n punt is: het gebeurt niet consistent. Ik heb 5 filmpjes waarop het *wel* goed gaat.
<wica> RichardJ: Ooo, dat zou ik niet weten
<RichardJ> ik ga zo nog een keer rebooten, zou maar zo kunnen dat het dan ineens weer klopt... het is niet zo dat ik nu ineens niks kan maar het is wel raar om de hele tijd naar rechts te kijken :)
<Th3D4rkst4r> of.
<wica> RichardJ: Of je gebruikt beide schermen
<Th3D4rkst4r> je boot va nje live cd en gooit een andere xconf er op
<RichardJ> wica: ?
<wica> Zoals ikhet zeg
<RichardJ> de bedoeling is juist dat beide schermen aangaan.
<RichardJ> zo heb ik het ook ingesteld, maar dat gebeurt dus niet consistent.
<wica> Hmm
<wica> geen idee dan
<RichardJ> precies mijn punt :)
<Th3D4rkst4r> RichardJ: wat krijg je als je inlogd met gnome ipv unity?
<RichardJ> Th3D4rkst4r: precies hetzelfde, dat wisselt.
<Th3D4rkst4r> Ik heb het wel eens na updates maar verder niets echt... (3 schermen)
<RichardJ> zo het helpen als ik m'n xorg.conf laat zien?
<RichardJ> daar heb ik zelf niet echt vaak naar gekeken dus ik heb geen idee of daar rare dingen staan :)
<Th3D4rkst4r> altijd handig
<jpjacobs> wordt dat tegenwoordig nniet dynamisch gegenereerd/gedetecteerd?
<wica> Yep
<RichardJ> http://code.liefcoden.nl/534
<wica> RichardJ: Wat gebeurd er als je die config file weggooit/verplaatst
<wica> Dan zou ubuntu het zelf uitmoeten zoeken
<Th3D4rkst4r> RichardJ: je gebruikt 2 verschillende resoluties?
<RichardJ> Th3D4rkst4r: jep, 1920x1200 en 1920x1080
<RichardJ> wica: ik zou het zo eens kunnen proberen
<wica> s/kunnen//
<RichardJ> rephrase: ik zal het zo eens proberen.
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik zie er zo verder niets speciaals in...
<wica> :)
<RichardJ> als ik er zo naar kijk ziet het er wel uit alsof het klopt.
<RichardJ> enige wat ik me kan bedenken is dat fglrx misschien niet snel genoeg laadt?
<wica> framebuffer wijzegd ook de monitor, misschien zit het dus niet in X
<RichardJ> ik reboot nu.
<wica> mensen met linux en reboten
<wica> Dat is echt iets van ubuntu :/
<RichardJ> echt he :)
<RichardJ> maargoed, xorg.conf bestaat nu dus niet meer...
<wica> mooi
<wica> en?
<Th3D4rkst4r> *tromgeroffel*
<RichardJ> nope, alleen rechter scherm. :(
<wica> en met de opensource drivers gaat het wel goed, zei je
<RichardJ> jep, geen probleem. Alleen wat langzamer.
<Th3D4rkst4r> w8 jij draait xinemera?
<RichardJ> xinemera?
<wica> Dat kan je aanvinken
<Th3D4rkst4r> bij het instellingenscherm van Nvidea
<RichardJ> ati*
<wica> Ook ATI
<RichardJ> klopt, maar dan moet je dus wel twee schermen actief hebben wat momenteel dus niet het geval is.
<wica> Catalyst -> Beeldschermopties->Xinerama
<wica> RichardJ: Ok, dus je videokaart ziet ook maar 1 scherm
<wica> Dan kunnen we X negeren
<RichardJ> die ziet *wel* twee schermen.
<wica> Maar catalist zit ermaar 1
<wica> Dan zit het probleem in je driver
<RichardJ> ik kan twee schermen instellen.
<wica> Maar af ent oe heb je dan 2 schermen?
<RichardJ> ja, af en toe werkt het goed en meestal alleen de rechter.
<RichardJ> soms is de rechter scherm "1" en soms "2".
<RichardJ> hij hoort 2 te zijn, de linker is primary
<wica> Mij lijkt het dat je driver een probleem is
<RichardJ> ja, mij ook, eigenlijk.
<wica> Daar kan ik nweinig aan doen, je zou een andere versie kunnen proberen...
<RichardJ> hij levert meer problemen op dan dat er positief aan is tot nu toe. Ik ga 'm dus ook weer mooi weggooien denk ik.
<wica> Nee, het is ubuntu.. daar kan het niet zo 1 2 3 :)
<RichardJ> oh nee? :)
<RichardJ> het is fglrx uit de additional drivers.
<wica> RichardJ: in ieder geval niet via apt-get :)
<Th3D4rkst4r> of je wacht de volgende kernel realease
<Th3D4rkst4r> zitten wat driver updats uin
<Th3D4rkst4r> (poh wat typ ik slecht vandaag)
<RichardJ> zo, driver uninstalled.
<Th3D4rkst4r> kunt ook de 3D driver eens proberen (als die erbij staat)
<RichardJ> Th3D4rkst4r: welke bedoel je?
<RichardJ> in elk geval, met de open source driver zijn beide schermen actief.
<Th3D4rkst4r> maar heb je daar niet een 2de 3D driver staan?
<RichardJ> nee, alleen fglrx bij additional drivers
<Th3D4rkst4r> Dan ben ik toch ook uit ideën
<RichardJ> mja, toch bedankt :)
<wica> Ik heb gelukkig geen problemen met me ATI drivers
<RichardJ> ik had onder 10.10 ook geen enkel probleem
<wica> correctie, compix loopt sosm naar 100%, maar heb ik ook op me nvidia
<wica> compiz
<MrChrisDruif> Vraagje over Nautilus-Elementary: ik ben me breadcrumbs kwijt geraakt na wat te klooien in gconf-editor, maar pathbar_like_breadcrumbs is enabled
<MonkeyDust> breadcrumbs, iets dat ik niet ken
<wica> Is je brood misschien op?? (nee, ik hebb geen idee)
<MonkeyDust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503419
<MrChrisDruif> ....die staat dus aan MonkeyDust ;)
<MonkeyDust> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gtk-impression-%E2%80%93-nautilus-breadcrumbs.html
<pascal> hooi
<jan__> iemand aanwezig met een beetje kennis van Drupal ?
<jpjacobs> joa
<pascal> is er een bootcd die ubuntu gebasseerd is waarmee ik mssn windowswachtwoorden zou kunnen wijzigen?
<jan__> Ik heb D 7 geinstalleerd
<jpjacobs> jan__: ik heb maar met 6 gewerkt ...
<jan__> en ik wil de "lees verder" link verbergen op de hoofdpagina
<jan__> heo kan ik die link verbergen ?
<wica> pascal: knoppix is daar toch voor, niet op ubuntu gebaseerd
<jpjacobs> pascal: met grml zoudt ge wel kunnen proberen (of toch allesinds de passwoorden eruit te halen)
<jan__> heo = hoe
<pascal> kan ik die ook installeren op usb?
<jpjacobs> bij elk artikel ofzo?
<jan__> ja
<wica> pascal: Ja
<pascal> okej
<pascal> jan__, ik
<pascal> o telefoon
<jpjacobs> pascal: geen een probleem, tis wel wat een console-minded gebeuren, dus ge moet wel wat de handjes vuilmaken
<wica> pascal: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<wica> o.a.
<pascal> brb
<jpjacobs> jan__: hmmm eens kijken he ... moment
<jan__> ok
<MrChrisDruif> MonkeyDust; Thema wat ik gebruik heeft ondersteuning voor breadcrumbs, maar zijn schijnbaar ineens verdwenen <_<"
<jpjacobs> 'k zou het niet weten, 'k weet enkel dat er iets wa om te laten zien tot waar het inleidende stukje gaaat : <!-- head --> was dat ofzo
<MonkeyDust> MrChrisDruif: ik kende breadcrumbs niet, kan je niet helpen, es tut mir leit
<jpjacobs> pascal: http://wiki.grml.org/doku.php?id=usb
<jan__> ok
<MrChrisDruif> MonkeyDust; Ik probeer wel "even" met synaptic opnieuw te installeren, bedankt in ieder geval
<jan__> toch bedankt
<black> i'm using BT5 with vmware, can someone tell me pls how to install my driver for Intel wireless AGN 4965 in backtrack ????
<hajour1> hi black
<exalt> hey black
<hajour1> en weg was ie
<exalt> hajour1: hij gebruikt ook geen ubuntu he ?
<hajour1> misschien gerealiseerd dat dit niet engelse kanaal was
<exalt> denk het of uberhaupt in een verkeert support kanaal
<hajour1> geen idee arabisch voor mij daarom riep ik ook iemand van jullie
<hajour1> zag niks bekends
<DarkEra> hij zit op het Belgische irc kanaal en denkt daar support te krijgen, "praat" nu gewoon NL
<DarkEra> nu zijn we amateurs volgens hem... lijkt op een trol dus
<Th3D4rkst4r> wij zijn de amateurs en hij zoekt hulp om met behulp van backtrack een WLAN netwerk te kraken... juist ja
<hajour1> rare mensen heb je af en toe er ook bij zitten blijkbaar
<MonkeyDust> rare mensen zijn doorgaans interessant
<hajour1> :)
<RichardJ> zo, weer een compiz-crash gehad :)
<kevin___> hallo
<hermanus> Hoi. Ik weet dat dit compleet off-topic is, maar ik vind nergens een irc-kanaal voor nederlandse freelancers. Weet iemand of dat bestaat? Ik zou graag een freelancer uit canada inhuren en wil eigenlijk alleen weten hoe dit het beste geregeld kan worden. Het gaat om een open source project, dus misschien wordt het me vergeven dat ik het hier vraag :) Ik ben al blij met een verwijzing naar een kanaal waar mensen dit soort ding
<hermanus> en weten. Ik vind alleen maar sites met ingewikkelde fora.
<hajour1> ben het aan het vragen voor je hermanus
<hermanus> hajour1, heel veel dank!
<MonkeyDust> hermanus: typ /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopc
<MonkeyDust> hermanus: typ /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<hermanus> typ /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<hermanus> oops sorry
<MonkeyDust> :)
<hermanus> bedankt, wist niet dat het bestond
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Als ik flac afspeel zie ik geen album art in banshee?
<lord4163> Niemand hier?
<CasW> Je ziet wel de artiest en zo?
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> nee
<lord4163> onbekende artiest
<CasW> Dan heeft hij bij de flac gewoon geen informatie (inclusief album art) opgeslagen, ik zal even opzoeken of dat überhaupt kan
<lord4163> jawel in mediamonkey geeft hij alles netjes weer
<CasW> Inclusief de afbeelding?
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> alles
<lord4163> heb het zelf geëncodeerd en getagt
<CasW> Dan ondersteunt de mediaspeler gewoon de tag-informatie gewoon niet
<CasW> http://flac.sourceforge.net/faq.html#general__tagging
<lord4163> even audacious installereen
<lord4163> lol dat lagt alleen maar
<lord4163> iig bedannkt zal eens kijken op mijn eigen pc
<lord4163> doei
<chinagang> CasW
<CasW> chinagang
<chinagang> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1920 x 1080 default connected 1680x1050+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<chinagang> is de output default?
<chinagang> Section "Screen"  # Removed Option "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0;nvidia-auto-select +0+0"     Identifier     "Screen0"     Device         "Device0"     Monitor        "Monitor0"     DefaultDepth    24     Option         "TwinView" "0"     Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"     SubSection     "Display"         Depth       24     EndSubSection EndSection
<chinagang> als ik van die "1920x1080"nou "1818x1026"maak?
<chinagang> dat had ik al gedaan, maar dan gebeurt er niks
<CasW> Wachteven, welke 1920x1080? Er zijn er meer
<chinagang> CasW, hoe bedoel je
<CasW> Waar heb je het precies verandert?
<CasW> *veranderd
<chinagang> ik heb de xorg.conf al eens aangepast
<chinagang> eehm waar ff kijken
<chinagang> moment
<CasW> Ik heb de tijd
<chinagang> Section "Screen"     Identifier     "Screen0"     Device         "Device0"     Monitor        "Monitor0"     DefaultDepth    24     Option         "TwinView" "0"     Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"     SubSection     "Display"         Depth       24     EndSubSection EndSection
<chinagang> waar het zegt metamodes
<chinagang> daarachter heb ik het aangepast
<chinagang> 1818x1026 +0+0
<chinagang> en verder niets aangepast, dit is wat er stond
<CasW> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8201-editing-basics-for-the-xorgconf-file
<chinagang> ik zal het bekijken
<chinagang> eerst even eten, bedankt voor hulp
<CasW> Geen dank
<NoirX> hoi
<Th3D4rkst4r> hoi
<mientje>   wie kan me helpen met het vinden van  insteleren van ubuntu door kongings
<Th3D4rkst4r> wat is kongings?
<MonkeyDust> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=konging
<MonkeyDust> lijkt me niet echt ubuntu geralteerd
<MonkeyDust> gerelateerd*
<Th3D4rkst4r> humor, geweldig
<Th3D4rkst4r> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rene
<Th3D4rkst4r> kon het niet laten :P
<Th3D4rkst4r> 2 is gewildig
<Th3D4rkst4r> xD
<NoirX> welkom hansw :)
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> ik ben nieuw op freenode waar ik een super netwerk vind, ik kom van dalnet en efnet, ik mis hier de @ ops en + voices in de kanalen, hoe komt dat jongens?
<hansw> NoirX, die zijn er wel hoor
<hansw> alleen zul je in veel kanalen de ops alleen op zien worden als het nodig is
<NoirX> oh, ik gebruik XChat maar ik zie het niet
<NoirX> ah ok
<hansw> dan was je er niet als het nodig was :-)
<NoirX> hoe bedoel je hans
<mientje> ik heb daar eens wat van gezien hoe hy uitlegt geeft over ubuntu  ik weet al leen niet meer waar ik ben een begineling
<hansw> nou, pas nog kickte janc mij eraf omdat ik omschreef hoe je een forkbom op de cli moest laten zien
<NoirX> oooh hehe
<NoirX> gelukkig was je niet in de ban list terecht gekomen
<hansw> ach
<NoirX> zover ik gezien heb op freenode is het niet erg nodig admins want zover ik gezien heb zijn de discussies leuk en goed
<NoirX> wat ik leuk vind van freenode is dat het voor mij lijkt een ict netwerk, volgens de kanalen lijst, vooal unix-achtige systemen :)
<NoirX> ik vraag me af hoe veilig het is hier op freenode, vooral omdat ik mijn systemen veiligheid nog niet helemaal effectief gedaan heb
<hansw> NoirX, op bepaalde kanalen kun je altijd vragen om een nmap. Maar vraag het aan iemand uit Nederland, ik krijg er problemen mee als ik dat doe
<hansw> overigens is men op oftc.net ook altijd vriendelijk
<NoirX> ok
<hansw> ben zelf trouwens jarenlang op op #php geweest, daar heb je echt ops nodig
<hansw> ik ben even tv kijken
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> veel plezier hansw
<NoirX> :)
<RawChid> Voor de Unity gebruikers: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<trijntje> nice
<hansw> RawChid, met een normaal tb werken ze goed ja, heb zelf een apple alu tb en daar werkt niet alles
<RawChid> Aha
<OerHeks> bestaat die ook voor KDe ?
<chinagang> heeft iemand hier verstand van resoluties in linux?
<Cugel> Je bedoelt overeenkomsten? (okee, grapje). Wat wil je weten china?
<chinagang> :)
<chinagang> graag wil ik een niet standaard resolutie instellen
<hansw> chinagang, nog steeds nvidia?
<chinagang> ja nog steeds nvidia, ik probeer het nog met deze kaart, mocht het echt niet lukken,
<chinagang> dan misschien een andere als dat raadzaam is
<Cugel> Hmm, nvidia-settings zou dat wel moeten kunnen.
<chinagang> maar serieus, is het mogelijk om een niet-standaard resolutie in ubuntu in te stellen
<hansw> commandline of gui?
<Cugel> En anders wordt het handmatig xorg.conf aanpassen.
<hansw> chinagang, zolang je kaart het aan kan wel denk ik
<Cugel> Uiteraard kan het chinagang, maar de methode is niet altijd voor de hand liggend.
<chinagang> hmm ok, want ik heb al wat geprobeerd met NVidia X server settings
<chinagang> maar dat werkte niet
<chinagang> dus dan blijft over,
<chinagang> xrandr, xorg.conf of....
<chinagang> mijn kaart kan het volgensmij wel, want
<chinagang> ik heb nu resolutie van 1920x1080
<chinagang> en ik wil naar om exact te zijn: 1818x1026
<Cugel> http://sathyasays.com/2008/10/26/how-to-tackle-screen-resolution-problems-in-linux/  -- hier staat wel wat nuttige info.
<hansw> chinagang, dat is geen default resolutie nee,
<chinagang> Cugel, hansw, wat denk je, nvidia kaart met hdmi kabel ubuntu resolutie 1818x1026, go of no go?
<Cugel> Waarom niet 1920 etc?
<chinagang> wanneer ik dat doe, is het prachtig beeld, maar er valt een stukje weg
<chinagang> 1920x1080 staat hij nu op, maar er valt wat weg
<chinagang> dus hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat alles erin is:(
<chinagang> in windows heb ik namelijk resolutie: 1818x1026 , dus ik dacht dat moet ook maar in ubuntu
<hansw> Cugel, ik denk dat chinagang een aparte monitor heeft?
<hansw> chinagang, ben jij dit? http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthread.php/619947-Resolutie-in-Linux
<chinagang> 32" TV
<chinagang> Ja Volvogangster, aangenaam
<hansw> chinagang, dan werkt 1920 denk ik prima
<hansw> mijn zoon heeft hem nog groter, werkt goed
<chinagang> maar hoe kan ik er dan met 1920 voor zorgen dat alles in het beeld staat?
<hansw> heb je niet toevallig een virtuele resolutie aanstaan?
<chinagang> een virtuele resolutie? ik heb 1920x1080 ingesteld op zowel xrandr als nvidia setiings
<chinagang> wat is precies een virtuele res?
<hansw> je kunt met X een virtuele resolutie instellen die groter is dan je scherm
<chinagang> dat werkt goed?
<hansw> bijvoorbeeld 100 pixels of meer dan je scherm aan kan, je kunt dan scrollen door de muis naar de rand te brengen
<chinagang> ooh is dat fenomeen genaamd panning?
<hansw> maar als je dat uit zet moet het binnen het scherm passen
<Cugel> Ja, chinagang.
<hansw> weet ik niet zeker
<Cugel> In Windows heet het in ieder geval panning, en volgens mij is dat algemeen.
<chinagang> aah ok
<chinagang> maar in Nvidia X server settings staat wel panning
<chinagang> maar ik heb zowel de resolutie als de panning op 1920x1080
<Cugel> Dat wil je dus niet.
<chinagang> nee idd, dus wat zal ik moeten doen?
<chinagang> hem op 1680x1050 zetten en panning op 1920x1080?
<chinagang> hmm dat werkt niet echt
<chinagang> aan de zijkant en verticaal is een stuk weg
<Cugel> Speel er een beetje mee desnoods.
<chinagang> Ja daar ben ik idd mee bezig al 2 dagen:)
<chinagang> alleen jullie zeggen dus ik kan die resolutie 1920x1080 doen
<chinagang> maar ik moet iets vinden voor dat stuk wegvallen
<Cugel> Dat ben ik met je eens. Je wil wel alles zien ;-)
<chinagang> ja klopt:)
<MonkeyDust> over SSH: mijn remote PC heet debian-server, maar toch kan ik daar geen verbinding naar maken, enkel naar het IP adres
<chinagang> hmm even denken, wanneer ik de res op 1920x1080 zet, dat is te groot voor mijn scherm
<OerHeks> welke monitor en type heb je dan ?
<chinagang> het is een JVC 32" HD TV
<chinagang> aangesloten via hdmi kabel op NVIDIA G210 kaart
<chinagang> resolutie: 1920x1080 prachtig beeld, valt horizontaal en verticaal stuk weg
<hansw> Cugel, hmm, vraag me af waar die panning staat in dat nvidia tooltje
<hansw> default staat dat niet aan
<OerHeks> ja ik zit ook aan panning, op de monitor zelf te denken
<Cugel> Ik zie het ook niet. Ik weet dat het wel kan.
<hansw> oe, dat zou kunnen ja
<chinagang> In NVIDIA X Server Settings bedoelen jullie nu?
<hansw> chinagang, ja
<OerHeks> neen, in het menu met de knopjes op je JVC
<chinagang> X Server Display Configuration> Advanced...
<hansw> maar wat oerheks zegt, kijk eens of je monitor het instelt
<chinagang> of een andere monitor het instelt?
<Cugel> Ja, als je 'advanced' kiest krijg je die optie inderdaad.
<chinagang> Ja dat klopt idd
<hansw> bij welk tabblad?
<chinagang> alleen, kan ik in de panning wel een afwijkende res kiezen
<Cugel> Uiteraard.
<chinagang> dat pakt hij bij mij niet
<chinagang> ooh
<chinagang> moment dan...
<OerHeks> wis eerst je Xorg .. en dan proberen ?
<Cugel> (gok ik, maar ik denk dat het geen probleem is)
<hansw> ow, gewoon een text entry
<chinagang> xorg.conf wissen, ok
<chinagang> alle tekst eruit?
<Cugel> Eerder even 'moven'.
<hansw> die staat bij mij gewoon op 1920x1080
<OerHeks> cp eerst, en dan rm
<OerHeks> of Cugel's manier idd
<Cugel> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bahwerktniet
<chinagang> ho wacht ik zit nog maar 3 dagen op ubuntu
<viezerd> MonkeyDust: je zou je pc (de client) moeten vertellen dat 'debian-server' op dat ip te vinden is
<chinagang> aah ok
<chinagang> ok ik heb gemoved
<chinagang> Ok nu, mijn resolutie instellen op.... en mijn panning op....
<MonkeyDust> viezerd: hoe of waar doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> dan x herstarten en prutsen in Nvidia of JVC menu
<viezerd> MonkeyDust: in je hosts file, /etc/hosts
<OerHeks> nu prutsen heeft weinig zin.
<chinagang> ok X herstarten... stop en start doen?
<Cugel> Even uitloggen en weer inloggen (niet rebooten)
<OerHeks> kan, of restart
<OerHeks> ja uitloggen is netjes.
<MonkeyDust> viezerd: en dan netwerk herstarten, of ssh herstarten?
<chinagang> ok uitloggen
<chinagang> erg bedankt voor jullie hulp trouwens alvast
<viezerd> MonkeyDust: hoeft niet, werkt gelijk
<chinagang> ik kom er zelf niet uit:(
<OerHeks> als je stop doet, moet je in alt-F2 zitten
<chinagang> maar ik ga nu restart doe n van x server
<MonkeyDust> idd, ik merk het viezerd , tnx
<chinagang> ja ok en dan van daaruit weer start?
<OerHeks> weten we, chinagang ik kwam ook geen steek verder zonder irc en forum en wiki
<OerHeks> :-D
<chinagang> :) wat moet je zonder andere mensen
<chinagang> ok ik moet even het command opzoeken voor x server stop
<chinagang> ik heb hem, ok ff stop en start
<OerHeks>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  maar uitloggen en inloggen is netter.
<hansw> irc is het oude google, maar dan met feedback :-)
<OerHeks> of sudo service gdm restart kan nu ook
<chinagang> aah ok
<OerHeks> alt F2, uitvoeren, en terug met alt F7
<OerHeks> zeg ik dat goed ?
<hansw> volgens mij f8 in ubuntu, maar kan een foute instelling hier zijn, f7 is vanouds goed ja
<hansw> 1 t/m 4 is vrij om in te loggen meestal
<OerHeks> gewoon proberen tot je beeld krijg :P
<hansw> idd
<OerHeks> wel 5 sec wachtten tot den volgende keuze
<hansw> nee, hoeft niet :-)
<OerHeks> nou, kan even zijn voor hij er is, door de kaart of door de monitor
<hansw> ja ok
<hansw> maar dan zie je geen prompt
<OerHeks> zal mischien 2 sec hooguit zijn, doch dit word vaak onderschat
<RawChid> Het is F7
<hansw> hmm, volgende week tkkrlab opening geloof ik
<OerHeks> klik klik klik doet het niet :( bleeeh
<chinagangg> ok chinagang hier
<chinagangg> vanaf andere pc
<RawChid> En als je Switch user doet. En met 2 gebruikers bent ingelogd, is je 2e GUI F8
<chinagangg> toen ik de X server herstarte bleef hij haken op Startin CUPS printing spooler/server
<chinagangg> maar even mn pc herstarten?
<hansw> chinagang, ja
<chinagangg> ok
<hansw> en anders even die xorg.conf terug zetten
<chinagangg> ooh ja, ik hoop dat hij nu start die pc van mij
<chinagangg> ja hij start
<chinagangg> ok ik ben er weer
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> vermoedelijk heb je nu een default instelling, kleine resolutie
<chinagangg> :) ging even raar
<chinagangg> 1920x1080 nog steeds
<hansw> ow, grappig
<chinagangg> w8 ik kijk even in /etc/x11
<OerHeks> had ik verwacht wel.
<chinagangg> nee er staat daar geen xorg.conf, alleen een xorg.donf_werktniet , mijn backup is dat
<hansw> maar hoe staat die panning nu dan?
<chinagangg> bij nvidia X server settings?
<hansw> ja
<chinagangg> eeh , de resolutie staat op Auto, de panning op 1920x1080
<chinagangg> raar dit
<chinagangg> en het rare is
<chinagangg> in de textbox waar panning ingesteld dient te worden....
<chinagangg> wanneer ik daar 1818x1026 invoer, dan gaat hij automatisch naar 1920x1080, is dat omdat de res nu ook 1920x1080 is en 1818x1026 kleiner is dan dat?
<hansw> dan zou ik toch eens naar de monitor kijken, zijn daar nog instellingen?
<hansw> is hij hd ready danwel full hd?
<chinagangg> Full HD
<hansw> kijk even of dat goed staat
<chinagangg> ok ik zal kijken
<chinagangg> nu
<chinagangg> hmm ik kan daar niet iets zinnigs vinden
<chinagangg> bij de beeldinstellingen staat allen helderheid contrast, etc
<chinagangg> dat moet er toch bijzitten:(
<chinagangg> ik ga verder kijken
<prisje> wie kan me hulp bieden met het upgraden van lubuntu 10.10 naar 11.04.k krijg k steeds een error
<prisje> en me volume is plotseling weggevallen???wie kan helpen????
<OerHeks> vertel je error, misschien weten weet iemand het antwoord.
<OerHeks> heb je PPA's toegevoegd o.i.d. ?
<prisje> E:type esktop/ppa/lubuntu is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lubuntu-desktop-ppa-maverick.list
<prisje> dit krig k als error
<OerHeks> ah
<OerHeks> oke, ik zie ~maverick~ en dat is 10.10
<OerHeks> disable eerst al die PPA in je sources list, dan upgraden
<OerHeks> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list of een andere editor
<prisje> hoe doe ik dat dan?
<OerHeks> een # ervoor is voldoende
<chinagangg> ben zo terug , bedankt  voor hulp op dit uur
<OerHeks> succes
<chinagangg> erg goed
<prisje> kan k dit intypen in die terminal?
<prisje> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> ja
<prisje> ff proberen
<OerHeks> of i.p.v. vi je andere editor, ik weet niet welke standaard is
<prisje> oke er komt een scherm te voor schijn
<OerHeks> ik vind net, dat Xpad de standaard editor is ?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<hansw> zolang het maar geen Ipad is :-)
<OerHeks> iknow
<OerHeks> mag ook niet volgens mij :P
<hansw> het zou me niets verbazen als een iPad stiekum een env heeft met EDITOR=/opt/MSWORDAPPLESTYLE
<prisje> maakt t dan veel uit wat je gebruikt?
<OerHeks> nee, wat je gewend bent, prisje
<OerHeks> ik weet wel dat Lubuntu sinds kort een officieel iets hebben, doch heb het zelf nog niet uitgeprobeerd.
<OerHeks> ik noem het wel, als de vraag is: welke lichte desktop > Xubuntu of Lubuntu
<hansw> de discussie gdm of ldm is echt leuk :-)
<hansw> vooral als je kijkt naar sessie beheer enzo
<MonkeyDust> lubuntu is héél beperkt qua mogelijkheden
<MonkeyDust> is goed om wat te surfen en te mailen
<hansw> MonkeyDust, het is gewoon linux hoor
<hansw> dus zelf te hacken in hoe jij het wil draaien
<OerHeks> www mail irc youtube ogg
<OerHeks> als je een vpn of fatsoenlijk ssh kan doen, what else ?
<prisje> kom niet eruit hoor
<OerHeks> plak je sources list eens op  Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> en plak de url hier
<prisje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610814/plain/
<OerHeks> nou, die is schoon
<OerHeks> of.. die 1e regel # voor zetten, die heb je niet nodig
<OerHeks> dat is de oude cd ..
<prisje> dus als k het goed begrijp een # ervoor plaatsen als commando??
<OerHeks> ja
<prisje> oke wacht
<prisje> geeft niets
<prisje> vraagt naar de volgende commando
<OerHeks> in vi sla je op met :w
<OerHeks> ?
<prisje> t gaat niet
<prisje> command not found
<chinagang> YESSYESYES
<chinagang> het is gelukt!
<chinagang> dankjullie wek
<chinagang> Oerheks, cuper, hansw
<chinagang> ik ben echt blij hiermee
<chinagang> Cugel bedoelde ik
<Cugel> Heel fijn, chinagang!
<chinagang> bedankt, het bleek idd een settin op mijn TV te zijn, deze heb ik namelijk nu naar FULL NATIVE gezet, en resolutie staat op 1920x1080
<chinagang> PRACHTIG BEELD
<chinagang> bedankt dat jullie op dit uur beschikbaar waren
<chinagang> !!!
<hansw> chinagang, bedank OerHeks, die kwam er mee :-)
<Cugel> ah, een eerdere tip was dus toch juist.
<Cugel> Inderdaad. Goed bedacht oer.
<Cugel> Wij zijn hier altijd.
<hansw> maar mooi dat het werkt
<chinagang> echt bedankt
<chinagang> eindelijk, na 2 dagen
<chinagang> morgen kan ik eindelijk beginnen met developen in linux
<chinagang> dat was mijn doel
<chinagang> en mn scherm wilde maar niet:(
<OerHeks> toppie
<OerHeks> have fun
<chinagang> prachtig dit, 32" linux
<hansw> Cugel, of had jij het ook al eerder genoemd?
<Cugel> Nee hans. Ik dacht aan xorg.conf (wat meestal juist is).
<hansw> ja, zou ook mijn gok zijn
<chinagang> ik bracht jullie miss op verkeerd spoor eerst, met die custom resolution
<chinagang> maar het was dus gewoon setiing op mn tv
<chinagang> :)
<chinagang> sorry
<OerHeks> nee, je vertelde de juiste woorden, mis een deel ..
<chinagang> aah ok
<OerHeks> dit is onlogisch, dus calibratie/pan is dan de mogenlijkheid
<OerHeks> en uit ervaring met veel hardware, stel ik eerst alles standaard in, en kijk ook of de monitor standaard staat
<chinagang> aah ok
<prisje> k kan geen update manger nog synaptic manager gebruiken
<OerHeks> je kan soms zelfs kantelen.
<OerHeks> heel raar, lcd
<hansw> chinagang, maar wat ga je maken onder linux dan?
<chinagang> Van alles, ik heb het idee dat developen onder linux lekkerder gaat
<chinagang> weet nietwaarom
<chinagang> ik ga met python dingen maken
<chinagang> en web developen
<hansw> leuk
<chinagang> gewoon wat proberen, heerlijk systeem dit
<OerHeks> blender
<hansw> als je een grafische editor wil, installeer geany, die tip kreeg ik ook al
<chinagang> geany?
<hansw> OerHeks, lol, dat is vooral grafisch :-)
<hansw> ja
<OerHeks> prisje, zelfde error /
<chinagang> ik zal kijken nu
<hansw> chinagang, klein, maar snel enzo
<prisje> ja nog steeds
<chinagang> huppa software center, en druk op de knop en binnen
<chinagang> echt handig
 * hansw hoort chinagang nog wel mopperen
<hansw> chinagang, maar geniet er eerst maar van :-)
<chinagang> bedankt man
<chinagang> waarom zou ik mopperen:)?
<NoirX> china: hopelijk ontwikkel je goeie programmaś en maakt het onder GNU ;)
<chinagang> ;)
<OerHeks> zeg, port de UT3-engine naar gnome3 ofzo
<prisje> k moet eerst deze error oplossen voordat k verder kan
 * hansw geniet van Badge, om maar even offtopic te lullen
<chinagang> hee, ik ga er weer vandoor, nogmaals bedankt jullie en ik kom hier zeker terug
<hansw> chinagang, succes
<OerHeks> prisje, ik snap niet dat line3 een error geeft
<chinagang> bedankt hansw
<chinagang> ik zie jullie
<prisje> k nog minder
<NoirX> welkom china
<hansw> damn, ik ben nu klaar met een project waar ik sinds september mee bezig was
<hansw> er komt nu een leegte geloof ik
<OerHeks> mijn project ofwel stoute droom krijgt geen kans. dus ik heb ook leegte
<hansw> OerHeks, gewoon zelf gaan doen?
<OerHeks> nu moet ik het anders gaan doen ja.
<NoirX> effe rusten , kijken naar je productie, geniet ervan en start de volgende zou ik zeggen
<hansw> NoirX, ik ben bang dat ik een soortgelijk project in .de moet gaan doen ja
<hansw> en dat is weer saai dan, je kent het al
<NoirX> oh ok
<hansw> naja, hoop kennis opgedaan
<hansw> OerHeks, maar je kunt het zelf opstarten op eigen middelen?
<prisje> k moet deze error zien op te lossen.maar kom er niet uit
<OerHeks> er staat geen line met 'maverick' in je sources, of zit je nu op live cd natty ?
<OerHeks> -11.04
<OerHeks> dan snap ik wel dat die line er niet staat.
<prisje> nee heb geen cd van 11.04
<prisje> missch moet k t goed uitleggen
<prisje> k had ubuntu 10.10,toen heb k lubuntu ernaast geplaatst
<prisje> toen k lubuntu zag heb k die ubuntu eraf gehaald
<prisje> toen die edubuntu erop geplaatst naast die lubuntu.maar dat deed gek dus die weer eraf gehaald.er was toen gedeeltelijk xubuntu erop gekomen.die ook verwijderd
<hansw> installeer maar opnieuw :-)
<prisje> en vanaf toen deed die lubuntu zo gek.
<hansw> backup maken van je data, goed bewaren, fresh install
<prisje> ubuntu 10.10?
<hansw> kan, of 11.04
<prisje> 11.04 deed ook gek.
<hansw> wat noem je gek?
<OerHeks> ubuntu of lubuntu ?
<hansw> OerHeks, of edubuntu
<prisje> me scherm viel steeds uit.
<prisje> ubuntu
<prisje> en als dat niet genoeg was kwam me scherm op de helft op. van t hele scherm
<hansw> prisje, maak gewoon een lijstje met wat je wil, 1. wat doe je dagelijks, 2. wat mis je daar in, 3. wat zou je heel mooi vinden
<prisje> dus toen die ubuntu 11.04 weer weggehaald en toen weer 10.10 geplaatst
<hansw> prisje, maak dat lijstje
<prisje> surfen,chatten,open office gebruiken,films en muziek downloaden,films bekijken,muziek beluisteren ,en verder een beetje neuzen
<hansw> en wat voor hardware heb je?
<OerHeks> als ubuntu met unity te zwaar is, zou ik xubuntu proberen
<OerHeks> daarna lubuntu eerlijk gezegd
<prisje> oke
<hansw> of unity droppen, classic starten
<OerHeks> of.,. KDE Kubuntu, gruwelijk goed
<OerHeks> dit draai ik zelf standaard
<hansw> pffff :-)
<OerHeks> nu, mogenlijk is ubuntu wel mogenlij, door classic mode te starten en je videodriver te installeren
<prisje> maar k heb vernomen dat k deze error eerst moet oplossen voordat k een andere kan installeren.
<OerHeks> nee, je kan ook een kale installatie starten. lijkt me overigens het beste, na al die desktopwisselingen.
<prisje> anders ga k dit probleem blijven hebben
<prisje> en hoe doe k dat dan?
<OerHeks> je bent wel je data kwijt
<prisje> niet erg
<OerHeks> bij installatie gehele schijf gebruiken kiezen.
<prisje> heb alleen cd van ubuntu 10.10
<hansw> oer, hij heeft toch 3 versies?
<hansw> 1 verwijderen lijkt me dan een optie
<prisje> er is nu maar 1 versie op
<prisje> dat is lubuntu
<hansw> ah, ok
<prisje> en bij het upgraden heb k deze error gehad
<hansw> ow joy, tubular bells
<hansw> sorry, offtopic
<PeterD> trusten allemaal
<prisje> dus is t beste dat k die ubuntu 10.10 weer erop plaats
<prisje> ????
<hansw> prisje, ik miste de error die je had
<prisje> heel even
<prisje> E:type esktop/ppa/lubuntu is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lubuntu-desktop-ppa-maverick.list
<hansw> daar mist een d
<prisje> zodra ik update manager of synaptic manager open krijg k dit
<hansw> er staat esktop, dat moet desktop zijn
<prisje> ja maar als k terug ga zie k desktop staan'
<prisje> hoe en waar kan k dat veranderen dan?
<hansw> dan staat er een utf 8 char ofzo, of je hebt het met notepad onder windows aangepast
<hansw> overigens heb je al 10.10, dat is maverick
<prisje> nee hoor draai compleet op linux
<hansw> prisje, gebruik de sources list van de volgende url: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/configuration.html
<hansw> en als je wat mist dan ga je daarna zoeken
<prisje> zowel de 1e stap als de 2e stap moet k doen?
<hansw> lees de pagina, je moet je sources.list op orde krijgen
<hansw> of een nieuwe install doen, die kan het ook voor je regelen
<prisje> deb command not found
<hansw> installeer maar opnieuw
<hansw> of ga naar een ubuntu install party
<hansw> die mensen helpen je wel
<hansw> en leggen je ook uit wat je wel/niet moet doen
<prisje> ubuntu install party???
<hansw> ja
<prisje> kan k kubuntu online gewoon downloaden?
<prisje> of moet k toch een versie zoeken die met een cd opstart?
<hansw> ja, kun je ook installeren naast ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, dubuntu
<hansw> sorry, ik ga even een break nemen
<hansw> mzzl
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-21
<opii> hallo
<lek__> /leave
<luuk58> gesellog
<MonkeyDust> met fdisk -l zie ik /dev/hdc1 staan, maar ik krijg het niet gemount - bedoeling is om daarna met nfs remote te mounten
<MonkeyDust> hints & tips?
<PeterD> goeiemiddag
<MonkeyDust> met fdisk -l zie ik /dev/hdc1 staan, maar ik krijg het niet gemount - bedoeling is om daarna met nfs remote te mounten - hints & tips?
<hansw> re
<Oer> ik zit net een stukje te lezen hoe CUDA te installeren, intressant
<Oer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625433
<Oer> als iemand nog meer info heeft, graag
<Klap-inn> Oer: jij gebruikt 1004? of een nieuwe versie?
<Oer> 11.04
<Oer> KDE nu, maar ben net bezig met een nvidia kaart uit te pakken.
<Oer> 430GT
<Klap-inn> als je het daarvoor werkend krijgt hoor ik dat graag, schijnt dat matlab (matrixrekenprog.) ook cuda snapt.. dus interessant.
<Dennis_> Goedemiddag allemaal!
<Dennis_> Avond is het alweer
<Oer> ja, blender lust hem ook wel
<Oer> hallo Dennis_
<Dennis_> Hoi, kunnen jullie mij helpen met het beantwoorden van een vraag (ik ben helemaal nieuw in de linux wereld)
<Oer> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<Dennis_> Oke :) ik heb hier een super oude laptop staan, die windows XP met moeite draait. Ik wil graag ubuntu hierop installeren maar ik denk niet dat hij 11.04 aankan
<Klap-inn> Oer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737429 zie dit ook nog staan is met recenter versies
<Dennis_> wat stellen jullie voor, het gaat om een amd athlon van 656 mhz processor
<Oer> dat kan, doch je kan 11.04 in 2 modus starten, met unity, en classic
<Oer> 656 mhz ?
<Dennis_> yes :$
<Dennis_> een HELE oude laptop haha
<Oer> dan zou ik Lubuntu of Xubuntu proberen
<Oer> hoeveel ram ?>
<Dennis_> 224 mb ram
<Oer> ja, dan zou ik xubuntu proberen
<Dennis_> bedankt, ga ik doen (Y)
<Oer> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu
<Dennis_> super, thnx
<Dennis_> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/11.04/release/      welke moet ik hieruit kiezen?
<Oer> iso is directe download, en torrent is de snelste manier denk ik.
<Oer> dan ruk ik hem met 2,5 mbit in 6 minuten binnen
<Oer> wel even de md5sum checken
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<Dennis_> :D nogmaals bedankt
<Oer> succes :-)
<Dennis_> thnx, ik blijf nog wel even in de chat mocht ik ergens vastlopen :)
<Oer> dat is mooi, een 2e systeem
<Dennis_> yess
<Dennis_> werkt super handig
<Dennis_> Het branden is bijna klaar, dus als ik het goed begrijp gewoon CD in mn laptop gooien en dan opstarten vanaf CD en dan alle stappen volgen?
<Oer> ja, wil je XP houden ?
<Dennis_> nee XP mag weg
<Dennis_> Mooi, cd start op :) ben nu in het hoofdmenu met Install Xubuntu, Check disk for defects enz
<Oer> dan hele disk gebruiken.
<Oer> wijst zich verder vanzelf.
<Dennis_> Oei, krijg een foutmelding
<Dennis_> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU
<Oer> duhh .. ja, je hebt de i386 nodig dan
<Dennis_> ahaaa
<Dennis_> oke dan doen we dat
<Dennis_> moet ik trouwens de alternate of desktop versie nemen
<Oer> desktop
<Dennis_> (Y)
<panter> weet hier iemand de bug in amsn te verklaren met bestanden verturen loopt de buffer vast bij ongeveer 300kb  wie weet raad ???
<trijntje> geen idee, heb je het met een ander programma geprobeerd?
<Oer> sommige soorten bestanden willen niet, las ik.
<panter> ja pid gin werkt prima
<Dennis_> @ Oer, met de i386 krijg ik een foutmelding : No Bootable CD
<Oer> wat probeer je te versturen .zip .rar .mp3 ?
<panter> maar het is een bug in amsn volgens mij mijn collega en ik hebben het getest en ook bij hem loopt het vast bij ongeveer 300kb maakt niet uit wat er binnen komt of eruit gaat de limet ligt ongeveer 300kb vind ik pers wel erg klein voor een bestand
<panter> mp3
<Oer> dan lijkt het branden mislukt Dennis_ probeer eens opnieuw, doch dan 4x/8x
<trijntje> mss houd microsoft dat wel tegen omdat ze geen gezeur willen van de BREINen in de wereld
<Oer> ja maak er een zip van, mp3 word tegengehouden normaal
<Dennis_> Zal ik doen
<Oer> met pass anders gaat dat vervelende netwerk mogenlijk alsnog zeuren
<panter> we hebben ook video geprobeerd  loopt ook vast
<Oer> en pidgin werkt wel ?
<panter> kan hem wel es proberen in te pakken maar denk niet dat dat werkt omdat na de 300 kb er een bug word gemeld maar zal het uit testenm tnx
<Oer> na inpakken ook een bugmelding ?
<Oer> tjonge zou het niet aan die file liggen dan ?
<panter> weet ik niet nog niet geprobeerd
<panter> maar met mp3 en video is het na 300 kb gebeurd met amsn met pidgin werkt het wel goed
<Oer> ow zo
<panter> nee ligt niet aan de file zowel mijn collega als ik hebben hetzelfde probleem met 11.4
<Oer> er is een #amsn irc kanaal, wel engels.
<panter> je krijgt ook een bug info om dit te melden
<panter> ok zal get ingepakt es proberen en op deze engelse site kijken bedankt
<Dennis_> Is a msn tevens het beste alternatief in linux voor de live messenger?
<Dennis_> amsn*
<trijntje> nee, amsn is het slechtste alternatief ;)
<trijntje> vrij instabiel en het venster gedraagt zich niet goed
<panter> pers vind ik wel maar ja wie ben ik ??
<Dennis_> hehe, ja het gehoord dat pidgin wel lekker werkt
<panter> maar pidgin is in de overdracht met bestanden enorm sloom je valt er bijna bij in slaap
<Dennis_> hmm is dat een algemeen probleem, of ligt dat probleem misschien bij jouw netwerk?
<panter> ik heb hier niet zo'n snelle verbinding maar in verhouding tot andere programma's is dit erg sloom
<Oer> is er geen ppa met een natty dev versie ?
<Dennis_> aha, dat is kut idd
<trijntje> panter, andere upload programma's?
<panter> niks mis met amsn als je er niks anders mee wilt dan korte trxt berichten versturen werkt dan prima
<panter> en of download
<trijntje> download is altijd veel sneller dan download
<Dennis_> ja precies, gaat mij het meest om dat ik gewoon kan chatten met mijn msn contact personen, bestandsdeling vind ik minder belangrijk
<panter> ok dennis werkt dan prima
<Dennis_> mooi, zal straks even een poging wagen zodra mijn ubuntu installatie klaar is :) #cantwait
<panter> ook pidgin werkt prima met de nodige plugin kun je zelfs gecodeerd chatyten hi hi
<panter> chatten bed ik
<Dennis_> ow ik d8 dat je chatieten bedoelde :P
<panter> hi hi
<panter> maar de crypt in pidgin werkt prima  hebben we ook geprobeerd en werkt perfext
<Dennis_> oke ik zal ze gewoon allebei even testen dan kijk ik welke beter bevalt
<panter> ik ga weer even de voeten wassen en daarna koffie   de gr en bed voor de info zal het proberen met amsn bey bey
<Dennis_> oke groetjes!
<Dennis_> @ Oer, installatie is een minuut of 15/20 aan het laden nadat ik op vooruit heb geklikt bij het eerste scherm. Is dit normaal, of ligt dit aan mijn 656mhz processor :P (of loopt de installatie gewoonweg vast) ?
<Oer> is er nog hdd activiteit ?
<Dennis_> nope
<Dennis_> hij is muisstil
<Oer> niet leuk, mischien nog eens proberen ..
<Dennis_> doen we
<Dennis_> is ook mn laatste lege DVD trouwens, kan niet opnieuw branden :(
<Dennis_> maar heb hem dit keer op x2.4 gebrand dus zou wel goed moeten wezen (denk ik)
<Oer> cd iso op dvd ... ?
<Oer> ik heb dat nooit gedaan
<Oer> maar je komt in 1e scherm, dus zal wel goed zijn
<Dennis_> ja had geen normale CD's, alleen DVD's
<Dennis_> hdd activiteit valt weer weg bij het 1e scherm :(
<Dennis_> hmm dvds zijn op, cds zijn op, kan het ook vanaf usb geinstalleerd worden?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> met unetbootin zet je zo de iso erop, of ment een fatsoenlijk brand programma
<Oer> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Oer> voor mac win en 'nix
<Oer> of als je nu in ubuntu zit, met opstartschijf maken in systeem menu
<Dennis_> zit nu op een mac
<Dennis_> zal het ff testen dan laat ik het weten :)
<Oer> oke, ik ben straks weder
<Dennis_> can someone help me get xubuntu installed on my laptop?
<pjotter> hallo allemaal. Ik probeer een hoop bestanden te kopiëren via ssh op een NAS maar krijg daar telkens de mededeling: "file size limit exeeded". Hoe kan ik de filesize instellen?
<pjotter> Ik probeer te schrijven naar een FAT schijf. Enig idee of daar een bepaalde restrictie is mbt de maxiamel grootte van een bestand?
<hansw> pjotter, 2 GB ofzo
<hansw> films?
<pjotter> ai, dus toch.
<hansw> overigens kun je naar je nas gewoon ftp gebruiken hoor, tenzij je via wifi werkt zonder wpa/wpa2
<pjotter> Ik weet het niet. Ik maak een backup en op een bepaald moment knalt ie er uit met deze mededeling. Verder geen indicatie bij welke file dit is. Maar er zitten inderdaad erg grote bestanden tussen.
<pjotter> Het zit zo: Ik heb een usb drive op mijn NAS aangesloten en probeer nu de data van de NAS op die usb drive te kopiëren. Ik ben ingelogt op de NAS met ssh en gebruik het "cp" commando om de hele boel te kopiëren
<hansw> pjotter, fat32 kan geloof ik 32 Tb aan, voor meer info zie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<pjotter> vreemd.
<hansw> maar je hebt ook fat 16 en 12
<hansw> die kunnen veel minder aan
<pjotter> volgens mij i shet een fat32
<pjotter> Ik zal eerst eens goed gaan kijken naar die schijf.
<hansw> naja, enigsinds offtopic natuurlijk :-)
<pjotter> sorry ja. DIt is niet speciefiek "ubuntu". Maar ik werk wel vanuit "ubuntu" natuurlijk :)
<hansw> je zag mijn smiley :-)
<pjotter> ja?
<pjotter> Ik heb de boosdoener al te pakken. Een bestand van ongeveer 7 gig. Hij is afgekapt op 4 gig. Dat is dus blijkbaar de maximale limiet.
<hansw> ah
<pjotter> Het ligt aan FAT32, denk ik. Ik zal eens kijken of ik hem niet anders kan formatteren...
<hansw> zo'n nas heeft toch ook een os?
<hansw> zet er linux op :-)
<pjotter> Ja, het is een MyBook World Edition II. Zit een soort Linux op.
<hansw> ext0.1?
<pjotter> hoe kom ik daar achter?
<hansw> als je er met een shell op komt vraag je de kernel op, uname -a
<hansw> en cat /etc/fstab
<pjotter> ext3
<hansw> dan klopt die filesize limit niet
<hansw> wellicht iets anders dat meespeelt
<pjotter> Nee, die usb drive zelf is een FAT32
<pjotter> Ik heb dus een sub drive op de NAS aangesloten.
<hansw> ah, ok, gewoon ext3 of 4 formatteren dus
<pjotter> Ja, dat had ik al eens geprobeerd maar kreeg toen gigantische problemen met rechten en toegang. Uit pure ellende heb ik het toen maar als FAT32 geformatteerd. Maar ja.. nu heb ik dit weer.
<hansw> je kunt hem formatteren, inloggen via ssh/ftp en dan chmod 777 op de root geven
<hansw> dan heb je alle rechten
<pjotter> ok
<hansw> niet op jouw root, op de root van de usb drive
<pjotter> Ik vrees dat dit boven mijn pet gaat, hoor. Maar ik zal hem eerst eens opnieuw formatteren en kijken wat ie dan doet.
<hansw> erkan^, ik zie een hondje als jouw foto :-)
<erkan^> :P
<erkan^> op Facebook zeker he?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> erkan^, wanneer komt hij bij jouw wonen?
<erkan^> sinds 9 mei :)
<hansw> oeh, leuk
<pjotter> De drive moet wel benaderbaar zijn vanaf windows XP. Is het dan een goed idee om daar EXT3 op te zetten?
<erkan^> ie slaapt nu, hansw (-:
<hansw> pjotter, hoe moet windows hem benaderen? smb?
<pjotter> via usb
<pjotter> het is een usb-drive
<hansw> dan is ext3 geen goed id
<pjotter> een gewone externe schijf
<hansw> idee
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> NTFS dan?
<pjotter> is dat wat?
<hansw> kan wel maar is read only
<pjotter> pfff
<hansw> ntfs kan denk ik wel
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> :)
<hansw> maar zoek even op de ubuntu fora over support
<hansw> er is denk ik geen write support voor ntfs
<pjotter> O is dat wat er de vorige keer fout ging?
<pjotter> Ik kon er niets op schrijven inderdaad/.
<hansw> hoe moet ik dat weten? :-)
<pjotter> I don't know
<hansw> pjotter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<erkan^> slaapt lonki ook, hansw ?
<pjotter> Is er niet een gemakkelijke manier?
<hansw> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+ntfs+write+support&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<hansw> erkan^, lonki is mijn nick, soms, maar jip slaapt ja :-)
<erkan^> ok :)
<hansw> hij heeft wat last van de hitte, dus nu ga ik in het bos lopen met hem
<hansw> veel schaduw
<pjotter> Welke fs is gebruikelijk wanneer je een drive hebt dat je voor diverse OS wilt gebruiken? FAT32 is toch vrij algemeen, toch?
<hansw> pjotter, windows is vooral je probleem, dat wil geen andere filesystems ondersteunen
<hansw> linux en unix wel
<pjotter> Ik snap het. Maar dit is dus een kleine externe backup drive. Die ik waarschijnlijk ga gebruiken tussen (voornamelijk) Windows en Linux.
<hansw> maar ntfs lijkt wel bruikbaar, zie die laatste link van me
<pjotter> ok
<hansw> of anders nfs of samba gebruiken, je moet dan alleen via je nas naar die schijf
<hansw> windows heeft ondersteuning voor nfs
<pjotter> :S
<hansw> en samba is gewoon windows file sharing, (en nog meer)
<pjotter> okie
<hansw> pjotter, maar je wil er .mkv files op zetten? :-)
<pjotter> Nee, gewoon backups van vanalles en nog wat. Daar zitten o.a. backupbestanden tussen van ongeveer 7 gig.
<hansw> ben ff weg
<pjotter> Wat zijn mkv bestanden?
<jemark> pjotter, video bestanden...
<pjotter> owkee.. nee, die heb ik niet
<jemark> pjotter, https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Matroska . meestal een h264 bestand in deze container.
<Cugel> vlc kan er prima mee omgaan.
<jemark> Cugel, ja, anders totem ook wel.
<pjotter> Hee, ik ben nu die schijf aan het formatteren. Ik heb nu de optie "Eigenaar worden van het bestandsysteem". Maakt het nog wat uit als ik dat aan of uitvink?
<hansw> Cugel, jemark, hier is het vooral gnome-mplayer die ze goed afspeelt
<Cugel> mkv 1080p red ik hier niet, maar ja de computer is meer dan 4 jaar oud.
<jemark> Cugel, ik red alleen de 720p, de  1080p is ook te zwaar voor mijn 5 1/2 jaar oude laptop.
<hansw> 1080 gaat hier prima
<hansw> eee 1501U
<hansw> overigens gewoon als unity draait, firefox, etc...
<NoirX> hoi
<pjotter> Update: Ik heb de drive geformatteerd als EXT3. Nu doet ie het prima. Windows kan de pot op.
<jemark> pjotter, that's the spirit.
<pjotter> yep :)
<pjotter> weet iemand dit: Ik heb nu via ssh een cp commando gegeven op mijn NAS. Kan ik nu dat ssh scherm afsluiten of stopt dan het kopieerproces op mijn NAS?
<viezerd> pjotter: het cp proces stopt dan
<pjotter> ah, bedankt eh.. viezerd ;)
<viezerd> ;)
<viezerd> voor zulke situaties zijn 'screen' en / of 'tmux' uitgevonden, dan draai je cp in een screen- of tmux-sessie
<viezerd> en kun je je ssh verbinding verbreken
<pjotter> ok. Nou ja, het geeft niet zo. Ik laat het wel even open staan. Ben wel benieuwd hoe lang het gaat duren. Het is 87 Gbyte aan data.
<viezerd> kan wel 'ff' duren ja ;P
<OerHeks> hmm nvidia current is geladen maar niet in gebruik, wat was dat ook alweer ...
<Xano> viezerd: Dus als je via SSH een taak aan het uitvoeren bent en de client bijvoorbeeld op hibernate gaat, dan stopt de remote met die taak?
<Xano> oh wacht, ik moest nog even verder lezen
<Xano> Één van de nadelen van 's nachts devven: muggen
<viezerd> paar spinnen aanschaffen en 's nachts ff uitlaten
<NoirX> welkom OerHeks
<OerHeks> hoi
<NoirX> OerHeks, mag ik je vragen of je m/v bent, gewoon benieuwd als je het niet erg vind, ik twijfel door je nick
<erkan^> is hier ook ondersteuning : vragen over xChat ?
<Cugel> Alles doen we hier.
<erkan^> hoe verplaats ik een venster voor server- en chatroom van rechts naar links? Eerder deed ik die van links naar rechts
<erkan^> het is nu probleem opgelost. ik was bij #xchat, Cugel
<erkan^> (-:
<Cugel> Mooi!
<erkan^> schreef ik engels goed, Cugel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/611233/ ?
<Cugel> Niet echt, maar ze begrepen je.
<erkan^> ik kon niet uitleggen :p
<erkan^> deed mijn best
<OerHeks> M/V kan je ook weer ruim zien. meisje/vent vrouw/man volslank/mager
<Cugel> offtopic, oer?
<NoirX> lol hex
<OerHeks> reboot
<Xano> viezerd: wel met tuigje, anders vind je je spinnen weer niet terug :P
#ubuntu-nl 2011-05-22
 * FOAD is listening to J Mascis "Make it Right" (Several Shades Of Why, 2011) [1:04/3:46]. (i)
<Th3D4rkst4r> hoe kan je in 11.04 een bestands / programma controle laten uitvoeren?
<CasW> Je bedoelt een checksum?
<Th3D4rkst4r> of iets
<Th3D4rkst4r> meerdere programmaś werken niet fatsoendelijk meer
<CasW> md5sum [bestand]
<CasW> Hoezo 'niet fatsoenlijk meer'?
<JeroenzKlompz> oi ;-) me vriendin heeft een ext. hd gekocht, medion, zonder netsnoer, en haar maar ook mijn laptop registreert 'm niet. ik weet ff niet waar ik moet kijken om dat op te lossen.
<OerHeks> ext hdd van 3,5 inch ?
<OerHeks> die heeft eigen power nodig.
<JeroenzKlompz> 2,5 inch
<OerHeks> ow die kan zonder
<OerHeks> hang hem eens in je linux bak, en open gparted ?
<JeroenzKlompz> wij bijde hebben ubuntu op de laptop, 10.04
<OerHeks> gksudo gparted
 * JeroenzKlompz sluit 'm ff bij mij aan
<JeroenzKlompz> *gparted is scanning*
<JeroenzKlompz> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot--dev-sda_-_GParted-80OU2qJ5.1306065665.png
 * JeroenzKlompz heeft ook een 1.5tb schijf aangesloten
<trijntje> JeroenzKlompz, rechtsboven staat /dev/sda, wat kan je daar nog meer kiezen?
<JeroenzKlompz> probleem schijf is 500 gb
<OerHeks> en nu RECHTS bovenaan
<OerHeks> de schijf wisselen
<JeroenzKlompz> dev/sdb
<JeroenzKlompz> geeft me 1.5 tb schijf aan
<OerHeks> als je die 1,5 er even afhaalt, komt dan die nieuwe disk tevoorschijn ?
<OerHeks> is het een nieuwe hdd?
<JeroenzKlompz> yep
<JeroenzKlompz> nee, komt niet tevoorschijn
<JeroenzKlompz> ik heb wel vaker een medion schijf gekocht, met netsnoer, nooit een probleem mee gehad. is een snoerloze hd dan zo anders?
 * JeroenzKlompz 's ff pissen...
<OerHeks> zie de handleiding
<OerHeks> 2.5 kan via dezelfde usbkabel power krijgen
<OerHeks> soms zit er een 2e usb kabel bij, met power stkker
<OerHeks> dit is voor de oude usb, die via 1 poort niet genoeg stroom kan leveren
<davy> hoi?
<JeroenzKlompz> idd, heeft deze ook, voor als het niet aangaat, maar de 1ste is voldoende
<davy> is die ubuntu cd nog te besetellen?
<davy> *bestellen
<JeroenzKlompz> heb wel de 2de erin gehad, mocht het verschil uitmaken, maar nee
<OerHeks> nee, shipit stop er mee, of is gestopt, davy
<OerHeks> wat je kan doen is zelf downloaden en branden
<OerHeks> of op usb zetten
<davy> ja doe ik dat maar :P
<JeroenzKlompz> me moet nog 'ns ff kijken hoe dat werkt, met usb, is best handig
<davy> alleen me server kan niet booten vanaf een usb
<davy> dus ik moet wel branden
<OerHeks> je zou ook een steunpunt kunnen vragen, op de kaart
<davy> ja is me te ver weg :P dus ik download wel
<davy> bedankt voor de hulp :P
<OerHeks> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JeroenzKlompz> wat betreft de hd, als het teveel ge-etter word, laat ik me vriendin de schijf wel omruilen, voor 30 euro meer heeft ze een 1.5tb, waarschijnlijk krijgt ze die nooit van ze leven vol, maar ach ;)
<OerHeks> voor 69 euro heb je 2 Tb
<OerHeks> in 3.5 inch formaat
<OerHeks> maar 2,5 neem je zo makkelijk mee ..
<JeroenzKlompz> misschien evt. de medion helpdesk
<JeroenzKlompz> komt dit vaker voor met ubuntu?
<OerHeks> die kennen alleen windows en mac, ben ik bang.
<davy> is het ook mogelijk , naast windows ook ubuntu op me laptop te hebben?
<OerHeks> ja, side by side
<davy> hoe gaat dat precies eigenlijk :P
<OerHeks> dat tongetje zegt me, dat je het best wel weet.
 * OerHeks is druk, brb
 * JeroenzKlompz hheft alle geduld, intussen:
<JeroenzKlompz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611397/ <--- goed idee?
<JeroenzKlompz> = van hier: http://forum.computertotaal.nl/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=207719
<trijntje> weet iemand of wine een limiet aan de grootte van de c schijf stelt?
<TopGear> hellup
<TopGear> internet is way to slow in Kubuntu
<TopGear> echt niet normaal
<Jacco> hey
<trijntje> doei Jacco ;)
<Jacco1985> hoi
<trijntje> hoi Jacco1985
<Jacco1985> heb wat problemen
<Jacco1985> met ubuntu
<Jacco1985> ik dacht ik installeer ubuntu
<trijntje> vertel
<Jacco1985> leuk dacht ik maar het valt een beetje tegen :P
<Jacco1985> als ik op het wireless netwerk aanmeldt dan gooit hij me windows laptop eraf...
<trijntje> wat valt tegen?
<Jacco1985> ik heb ook wine geinstalleerd om world of warcraft te spelen en nu bibbert me spel zo en ze zeggen dat het beter moet lopen onder linux
<trijntje> Jacco1985, welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd?
<Jacco1985> 11 ofzo
<Jacco1985> de nieuwste
<alex--> hoi, volgens top gebruikt het proces named  50592 mb ram en het proces sshd 10080 mb ram, is dit normaal?
<Jacco1985> wel de stable
<trijntje> alex--, je hebt 10GB ram?
<alex--> nee, 2
<trijntje> Jacco1985, heb je de juiste stuurprogramma's voor je videokaart geinstalleerd?
<alex--> trijntje: heb 2 gb ram
<Jacco1985> weet ik niet :$
<trijntje> alex--, dan zal top wel niet zeggen dat je 10G gebruikt ;)
<Jacco1985> hoe kan ik dat controleren?
<trijntje> Jacco1985, toepassingen -> systeem -> Extra stuurprogramma's
<alex--> waarom staat het er dan?
<Jacco1985> als ik systeem-> beheer-> extra stuurprogrammas doet dan krijg ik een leeg venster te zien
<alex-->  5244 mike     15   0 10080 1632 1096 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 sshd
<alex-->  5245 mike     16   0  3708 1508 1264 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 bash
<trijntje> alex--, er staat geen m achter, dus dat zijn bytes ipv megabytes
<RawChid> Ik wil starcrat installeren van cd
<trijntje> Jacco1985, helemaal leeg of 'geen stuurprogramma's beschikbaar' leeg?
<RawChid> Kan ik dan het best WineHQ gebruiken?
<alex--> oh
<RawChid> star craft* (windows-game)
<Jacco1985> er zijn geen gesloten stuurprogrammas in gebruik op deze computer
<trijntje> Jacco1985, en er zijn er ook geen beschikbaar?
<Jacco1985> klopt
<Jacco1985> ik zie niets staan
<trijntje> RawChid, ja, ik gebruik daar altijd wine voor
<trijntje> het beste is om de laatste versie van wine te gebruiken, niet die uit de standaard repo
<Jacco1985> je kan wine downloaden van de website
<trijntje> Jacco1985, RawChid sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<RawChid> Oke trijntje dat ga ik ff proberen :)
<Jacco1985> oh heb had wine geinstalleerd van hun website
<Jacco1985> ging prima
<Jacco1985> :P
<alex--> trijntje: oeps
<trijntje> ow, ok, heb je een link Jacco1985, misschien heb je al de laatste
<RawChid> Oke Jacco1985, maar wat trijntje zei klinkt makkelijker
<trijntje> Jacco1985, ik gebruik ubuntu al jaren, en ik heb nog nooit iets van het internet geinstalleerd ;)
<Jacco1985> nee is al een tijdje geleden
<trijntje> dat hoeft niet op linux
<Jacco1985> haha ik heb wel de laatste volgens mij
<Jacco1985> 1.2.2
<trijntje> ja, die is recent
<Jacco1985> mooi :P
<trijntje> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<Jacco1985> heb ik tenminste iets goeds gedaan
<CasW> Er is al een 1.3.10 dacht ik :p
<trijntje> hun website zegt dat wow goed moet werken..., raar
<CasW> Ja, de laatste development versie is 1.3.20
<CasW> En de laatste stabiele is 1.2.3
<Jacco1985> ja ligt het aan mij
<Jacco1985> maar hoe kan ik checken wat de versie van me gpu is
<Jacco1985> please console
<Jacco1985> want die vensters van ubuntu word ik knetter van ben ik ook niet gewend van linux
<lord4163> hallo
<trijntje> Jacco1985, versie van je gpu, je bedoeld welke videokaart je hebt?
<Jacco1985> yup en welke driver ik geinstalleerd heb
<Jacco1985> weet dat ik een gforce 6600 heb
<trijntje> lspci -v | grep -i vga
<trijntje> ik denk dat je een of andere generic driver gebruikt als jockey niks laat zien
<Jacco1985> radeon x1300....
<Jacco1985> weet het even niet meer wat er in zit
<Jacco1985> kan ook wel kloppen
<lord4163> weet iemand een makkelijke manier om een cue te splitten?
<Jacco1985> ik ga zo me computer maar even openen om te kijken
<Jacco1985> ben later terug
<trijntje> tot zo Jacco1985
<Jacco1985> bedankt
<Jacco1985> mijn video kaart is dus een ati
<lord4163> kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een cue split?
<bas_tard> hallo allemaal
<Jacco1985> hey
<Jacco1985> hoe kan ik controlleren dat mijn vga driver is ingeladen?
<matthie> Dag iedereen, Ik recent terug begonnen met het kubuntu platform. nu probeer ik een usb hardisk die aan een belkin (F5D8235-4 v1000) router verbonden is toegang op te krijgen. tot nu toe raak ik er niet aan uit hoe dit te doen. kan er iemand mij juite richten aangeven.
<wassley> hallo allemaal ff vraagje ik heb de hdd van mijn ps3 nu in mijn laptop heb de ubuntu cd erin en nu wil ik mijn harde schijf dus weer fat32 formatteren om in mijn ps3 te stoppen
<wassley> nu staat in ubuntu bij disk utility formatteren maar in welke moet ik dat doen want er staat alleen fat maar geen 32 dus neem aan dat de fat die er staat fat16 is
<wassley> zou iemand mij alsjeblieft kunnen helpen:S
<Samuel_> Hallo mensen
<Samuel_> ik heb hier een stuk antiek staan
<Samuel_> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz
<Samuel_> 768 MB  133.3 MHz
<izzi> Samuel_: valt wel meet toch
<Samuel_> met xp er op
<izzi> -t
<Samuel_> maar hij is rete traag, sowieso windows om te kotsen
<Samuel_> anyway
<Samuel_> ik ga er in de toekomst alleen films mee kijken, is er een uber  light versie linux ?
<Samuel_> ik dacht zelf aan fedora
<izzi> neem ubuntu xfce
<izzi> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<izzi> en installeer vlc
<Samuel_> hmm
<Samuel_> goed idee
<Samuel_> is die installeerbaar via een usb ?
<Samuel_> of krijg ik dan weer het hele gedoe dat ik mn usb stick bootable moet maken
<izzi> ben niet zo in usb, misschien weet iemand anders het OerHeks wakker worden :)
<trijntje> wassley, volgens mij is fat fat32
<wassley> beste mensen zou iemand mij miss kunnen helpen ik heb de hdd van me ps3 in me laptop en ubuntu op cd erin zitten  moet me hdd ff formatteren maar met welk formaat in ubuntu staat geen fat32 optie tussen:S
<wassley> zeker weten:S
<wassley> wil niet dat me ps3 zometeen ineens doeidoei zegt
<Samuel_> mua, cd moet wel lukken xubuntu ziet er goed uit
<wassley> waar staan de ext2 3 en 4 btw voor als ik vragen mag:S
<izzi> Samuel_: en lekker snel
<trijntje> wassley, nee, ik weet het niet zeker. Maar formatteren is toch altijd doeidoei?
<wassley> ja het is gelukt fat32 is gewoon fat
<wassley> :P
<Samuel_> mijn vraag is beantwoord, thnx izzi !!
<wassley> haha topper
<wassley> bij mij is het ook gelukt bedankt allemaal(K)
<izzi> Samuel_: succes ermee
<Samuel_> ik waardeer dat je je kennis met mij heb gedeelt
<Samuel_> thnx gaat lukken ;)
<izzi> :)
<trijntje> zo, weer twee tevreden klanten ;)
<izzi> trijntje: :)
<Jacco1985> hey
<Jacco1985> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met me videokaart goed te configureren?
<JoshuaL> Jacco1985, meld je probleem en er is vast wel iemand die je kan helpen
<Jacco1985> als ik world of warcraft probeer te spelen dan is mijn fps heel erg laag
<Jacco1985> ik twijfel super erg aan me videokaart dat hij niet geod is geconfigureerd
<Jacco1985> ik heb tijdens de installatie van ubuntue geen netwerk gehad
<Jacco1985> ubuntu*
<JoshuaL> gebruik je de open source drivers of de gesloten drivers?
<Jacco1985> het kan ook aan wine liggen maar wil eerst me video kaart goed hebben
<Jacco1985> weet ik niet
<Jacco1985> ik ben een ubuntu noob
<JoshuaL> Jacco1985, welke ubuntu versie gebruik je?
<Jacco1985> 11.04 dacht ik
<JoshuaL> Ubuntu Classic of Unity?
<JoshuaL> en welke kaart heb je? nvidia/ati/intel?
<Jacco1985> ata 1300 ofzo
<Jacco1985> x1300
<Jacco1985> ati radeon  x1300
<JoshuaL>  Systeem->Beheer->Hardwarestuurprogramma's
<JoshuaL> en kies daar de aanbevolen driver
<Jacco1985> ik kan hardwarestuurprogrammas niet echt vinden
<Jacco1985> wel systeem beheer
<JoshuaL> open systeem beheer maar
<JoshuaL> dan klik je links op hardware, en zie je iets over stuurprogramma's staan
<Jacco1985> is dat het zelfde als extra stuurprogrammas?
<JoshuaL> Jacco1985, ja
<Jacco1985> dan zie ik een schermpje met de tekst er zijn geen gesloten stuurprogrammas in gebruik
<OerHeks> ati word standaard ondersteund.
<JoshuaL> OerHeks, maar is die open source ook goed voor gaming?
<OerHeks> lage FPS komt vaak voor, bij wine games.
<OerHeks> en wat noem je laag ?
<JoshuaL> ohw :p
<Jacco1985> hoe kan ik dat oplossen
<Jacco1985> tussen de 5 en 20
<Jacco1985> en onder windows had ik er rond de 80
<OerHeks> voor WoW is een wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<OerHeks> misschien dat daar nog een tip tussen staat ..
<OerHeks> anders kan ik geen andere verklaring geven, dat unity nog niet echt geschikt is om games 3d te draaien, probeer dan Classic.
<OerHeks> dat is jezelfde ubuntu, doch bij Inlog kiezen voor Classic i.p.v. unity
<Jacco1985> hoe bedeol je met unity en classic
<OerHeks> GDM
<OerHeks> log uit, klik je naam, dan verschijnt op onderste panel een keuze menu
<OerHeks> taal, GDM en invoer geloof ik.
<OerHeks> je houd dezelfde programma's, maar je gebruikt dan de oude GDM
<Jacco1985> oke dat heb ik vanmiddag ontdekt ik gebruik nu dan heb je weer een normaal menu
<Jacco1985> misschien moet ik wel direct3d installeren
<Jacco1985> ik heb nu opengl
<JoshuaL> heeft er niks mee te maken :)
<Jacco1985> oh heb er ook geen verstand van :P
<Jacco1985> ik was echt blij toen ik het geinstalleerd had wow
<Jacco1985> ik ahd het toch beter bij windows kunnen blijven ben ik bang
<JoshuaL> de beste oplossing is gewoon niet meer spelen :P
<JoshuaL> Jacco1985, gewoon de guide volgen die OerHeks je gegeven heeft
<JoshuaL> genoeg mensen die het kunnen spelen zonder problemen
<Jacco1985> heb ik gedaan zo heb ik wow geinstalleerd :P
<OerHeks> mischien weet #WineHQ iets ?
<Jacco1985> hoe ga ik daar heen?
<OerHeks> met /join <channel>
<JoshuaL> /join #WineHQ
<Jacco1985> ik hoop het echt
<Jacco1985> het is lastig spelen zo
<JoshuaL> je kan ook eens je vsync uitschakelen
<Jacco1985> wat is dat?
<JoshuaL> dat las ik als sugestie dat het een optie is in de instellingen van WoW
<OerHeks> vsync in ccsm ?
<Jacco1985> ik moet van hun pastebin wine's output maar zou niet weten wat ik moet doen en vertellen niet hoe...
<JoshuaL> dan vraag je dat toch?
<Jacco1985> ja geven geen antwoord...
<Jacco1985> ik merk het al weer had bij windows moeten blijven :P
<MonkeyDust> om te gamen wel ja
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> daar kan je een lap tekst plakken, en de url doorgeven
<MonkeyDust> als gamen de enige reden waarom je geen linux gebruikt, dan kan ik daar mee leven
<Jacco1985> ik wou gewoon wat anders en me computer onder windows was super traag en werd alleen maar trager
<Jacco1985> nu draait het erg snel
<Jacco1985> maar wil ook wel eens een spelletje kunnen doen
<MonkeyDust> een pc dient niet om naar klassieke muziek te luisteren, inux dient niet om te gamen
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Jacco1985> waarom zou je dan linux gebruiken monkey dust
<Jacco1985> hebben jullie een beetje verstand van hardware?
<OerHeks> nee
<OerHeks> bijna alles :P
<Jacco1985> nou simpele vraag maybe welke video kaart is beter ATI Radeon™ 9500 of ATI radeon x1300
<OerHeks> 9500 is ouder
<Jacco1985> dus mijn video kaart moet world of warcraft kunnen draaien :P
<Jacco1985> ze maken het zo moeilijk hoe kan je nu weten wat beter is als ze niet linair tellen
<OerHeks> ATI X1300 wordt naar ik gelezen heb niet meer officieel ondersteund (deprecated)
<Jacco1985> ik heb ook een oude computer
<Jacco1985> denk al 6 jaar oud
<OerHeks> zie deze discussie > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/driver-voor-ati-radeon-x1300/
<Jacco1985> oh dat verklaart een hoop dat het zo slechte kwaliteit is
<OerHeks> de 1300 t/m 1550 waren de aanloop naar de x1650
<OerHeks> die word nog wel ondersteund, maar is de bottom denk ik
<Jacco1985> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<Jacco1985> ik snap niet precies wat ze er mee bedoelen maar het is verhuisd ofzo
<OerHeks> hmm zelfs de oude 9,3 driver compilen heeft geen zin met huidige kernel.
<OerHeks> EOL, of een andere desktop kiezen, Xubuntu  ?
<Jacco1985> xubuntu moet ik dat opnieuw downloaden ofzo?
<Jacco1985> ik kan ook windows xp installeren :P
<OerHeks> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu
<Jacco1985> werkt dat hetzelfde als ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja, alleen een andere desktop, lichter
<Jacco1985> en die heeft wel de juiste driver?
<OerHeks> XFCE zal die kaart wel aankunnen
<Jacco1985> ga later dat is proberen
<SlagDooM> hallo
<SlagDooM> is iemand van jullie toevallig OP in #ubuntu ?
<SlagDooM> hallo ocean
<oCean> troll je hier ook?
<hansw> SlagDooM, waarom? ben je gekickt?
<SlagDooM> ik ben geband zelfs, omdat ik wat zat te geinen
<hansw> moet je niet geinen
<oCean> nee, dat was geen geinen meer man
<SlagDooM> waarom niet? mag toch wel af en toe?
<oCean> andere op was me net voor
<oCean> simple nee
<SlagDooM> eigenlijk liet ik maar weer eens zien hoe geweldig linux is t.o.v. windows
<oCean> period
<SlagDooM> hoeveel geintjes mag je maximaal maken in dat kanaal?
<hansw> probeer het uit zou ik zeggen
<oCean> nee, niet uitproberen
<SlagDooM> dat heb ik gedaan, maar nu kom ik er niet meer in
<oCean> we zitten daar met 1700+
<SlagDooM> beetje sneu, ik ben daar 1x geweest en nu mag ik er nooit meer in?
<oCean> als je wilt, mag je /join #ubuntu-ops doen, en daar uitleggen dat je het niet nog eens zult doen.
<oCean> onthoud, een 2e ban kom je echt niet makkelijk weer vanaf
<SlagDooM> ok :)
<Jacco1985> zijn ze daar zo streng dan
<oCean> we kunnen niet anders
<oCean> met 1700 gebruikers?
<oCean> het is 100% ontopic of d'r uit
<Jacco1985> dat is wel veel
<Jacco1985> ken je dan niet gewoon een kick doen ipv een ban
<oCean> niet na zoveel waarschuwingen
<OerHeks> tja, geinen doe je in offtopic
<oCean> yes, SlagDooM voor general chat is er #ubuntu-offtopic
<hansw> #ubuntu had dat ook al met 150 gebruikers hoor
<oCean> SlagDooM: ok, welkom terug. En, -offtopic is wel aardig om in te hangen
<JoshuaL> En dit is ook aardig offtopic. :)
<hansw> als oud freenode op verwacht ik dat hij over een half uur een permban krijgt ;-)
<SlagDooM> nee hoor
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f
<SlagDooM> ik heb al vriendjes gemaakt, komt goed
<OerHeks> verkeerd screen, sjorrie
<hansw> OerHeks, -f is force?
<SlagDooM> ja
<hansw> oude tijden
<hansw> toen ik net met redhat 5.1 begon had je ook mensen die --nodeps --force adviseerden
<OerHeks> brrr nee
<hansw> goed, even half ontopic, gaan er nog mensen naar de opening van tkkrlab volgende week?
<OerHeks> za 28
<hansw> ja
<hansw> ik wil er eigenlijk wel even naar toe, hangt wel een leuk sfeertje
<OerHeks> had je maar een stapel 11.04 cd's ..
<hansw> tja
<hansw> ik wil ze best meenemen, maar ga ze niet fikken :-)
<OerHeks> mischien kan Ubuntu-de je helpen :-D
<hansw> ik denk het wel, maar het is een .nl feestje
<OerHeks> cd's zijn eender
<hansw> is trouwens wel balen, ubuntu communities zitten niet direct in de buurt
<izzi> iemand idee waar openoffice zijn bijgewerkte taalbestand laat? dus toegevoegde woorden enzo?
<izzi> denk hem al gevonden te hebben in /.openoffice.org/3/user/wordbook
<matthie> heefd er iemand ervaring met ndas?
<OerHeks> ja wel eens iets over gelezen > GUI for Linux NDAS project homepage: http://code.google.com/p/kandas
<matthie> OerHeks: heb ik ook gevonden maar ik slaag er niet in om het geinstaleerd te krijgen. (al moet ik toegeven ik absoluute beginneling ben)
<OerHeks> ja, de comment zegt dat dat project stilstaat.
<OerHeks> was ook al weer een tijd gelee ..
<matthie> zou graag mijn ndas netwerk drive en de usb storage van belking aan de praat krijgen. anders ben ik weer genoodzaakt naar windows over te stappen.
<DarkEra> Laptop: Intel Core 2 Duo 1,83GHz, 3GB RAM -> 32 of 64 bit op zetten?
<OerHeks> 64
<DarkEra> OerHeks, dank je
<OerHeks> T5600 ?
<DarkEra> De T5550
<OerHeks> geen VT-x helaas > http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=32427
<DarkEra> zoveel verstand heb ik er niet van maar dat valt te leren
<OerHeks> VTX  ( intel) en NX ( AMD ) is de no-execute bit, gebruikt om geheugen te beschermen, o.a. in virtual box en andere gevoelige applicaties
<OerHeks> zeg ik dit goed ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-14
<Dykam> Oer, er is een screenblank bestand!1!! in acpi
<Dykam> aanroepbaar vanuit user
<Dykam> perfect
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> nu nog aan een knop binden
<Oer> goeie morgen
<Oer> leesvoer: Full Circle magazine ~ Development >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/05/13/full-circle-magazine-ubuntu-development-special-edition/
<herwin> hoe kan ik mijn draadloos driver aan de gang krijgen
<Oer> welke draadloze adaper, herwin ?
<herwin> dat weet ik dus niet precies, het is een oude laptop, hp latop waar simpc op heeft gestaan
<herwin> kan ik dat ergens vinden
<herwin> hp 550
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> dat zijn dacht ik broadcom adapters in de 550
<JapyDooge> drama dingen :P maar ik heb geen ervaring met de werking onder Linux
<Oer> open terminal: lspci
<Oer> zoek de line met je wlan adapter en plak die hier
<herwin> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02) adry@adry-HP-550:~$
<trijntje> herwin: heb je het al via 'extra stuurprogramma's' installeren geprobeerd?
<herwin> heb ik aangeklikt maar geeft hij niets weer
<herwin> nu geet hij wel iets
<herwin> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhar
<herwin> hoe kan ik die instal
<herwin> licientie niet vrij wat betekend dat?
<trijntje> herwin: in welk programma zit je nu precies? niet-vrij betekend dat die drivers niet opensource zijn
<herwin> wat je zei, stuurprogramma zoeken
<herwin> extra stuurprogramma
<JapyDooge> hmm zit daar niet een vinkje of knopje om te installeren?
<herwin> wel een knopje inschakelen
<trijntje> dan zou ik daar maar op klikken ;)
<herwin> maar dan geeft hij meldeing dat het niet kan worden geinstalleerd
<herwin> maar kan het zijn dat ik update manager heb lopen dat dit niet wil
<herwin> Excuses, de installatie van dit stuurprogramma is mislukt.  Kijk in het logboek voor details: /var/log/jockey.log
<trijntje> je kan inderdaad maar 1 programma tegelijkertijd open hebben dat probeert te updaten/software installeren, anders raken ze in de war
<trijntje> dus eerst even updatebeheer, synaptic en softwarecentrum sluiten, en dan nog een keer proberen
<herwin> dank je trijntje, ik synaptic nog open
<herwin> het is gelukt
<herwin> fijne dag allemaal
<Oer> :-)
<trijntje> mooi zo herwin,
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er komt een verkiezing voor een nieuw gemeenschapsraadlid aan. Stel jezelf kandidaat: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel#Gemeenschapsraad
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<ShagInc> hi
<ShagInc> weet iemand hier hoe ik kan voorkomen dat mijn mediatoetsen worden gekaapt wanneer ik een spel (Nexuiz) speel?
<ShagInc> ik heb 't met elke media player
<ShagInc> van Audacious tot Amarok
<ShagInc> dus dan zou je denken
<ShagInc> god
<ShagInc> ik doe xmms2 gewoon in een console op tty1
<ShagInc> maar als je dan weer terugswitcht naar X, gaat nexuiz raar doen en hovert de muiscursor boven het venster maar doet niks
<trijntje> ShagInc: welke mediatoetsen?
<ShagInc> op mijn laptop
<ShagInc> ze werken altijd, maar niet in een fullscreen spel
<ShagInc> zoals Nexuiz of quake
<ShagInc> audacious noemt ze 'XF86AudioPlay', ''XF86AudioPrev', 'XF86AudioNext'
<ShagInc> ze staan op mijn bovenste rij toetsen, boven " ` 1 2 3 (...) - = BACKSPACE ". als ik de Fn-toets houd ingedrukt, worden het F# toetsen t/m F12
<ShagInc> als ik vanuit de nexuiz/quake console ook gewoon 'echte' commando's zou kunnen gebruiken, zou ik xmms2 of mpd kunnen gebruiken
<ShagInc> maar dat is nergens terug te vinden
<trijntje> ShagInc: als het goed is kan je die knoppen bij toetsenbord/sneltoetsen uitzetten, maar dan werken ze natuurlijk helemaal niet meer
<trijntje> afk
<maarten2001> Hallo
<FOAD> Hallo.
<smile> bye :)
<Skald_9_> hoe update ik een specifiek programma uit het softwarecentrum naar de laatste versie ?
<Skald_9_> heb het geprobeerd met apt-get update
<Oer> met update & upgrade doe je alles updaten. ik weet geen andere manier.
<Skald_9_> zit op deze pc met versie lucid lynx, heb hetzelde op andere pc geinstalleerd met recentere ubuntu en daar is het een nieuwere versie
<Skald_9_> met synaptic lukt het me ook niet
<Oer> dat kan, 10.04 is LTS, die krijgt security updates, geen nieuwe functionaliteit.
<Oer> oplossing: upgraden
<Oer> ( naar 12.04)
<Skald_9_> mjah, voorlopig weinig zin in al draait cinnamon er wel vlot op
<Skald_9_> kde ook maar das misschien iets te zwaar voor deze pc
<Skald_9_> en ik snap die kde wallet niet goed en die werkt soms tegen
<Skald_9_> die vraagt een paswoord dat ik nooit ingesteld heb ?
<Oer> KDE wallet is zoiets als seahorse, je sleutelbos/ww opslag
<Oer> die moet je de 1e keer instellen.
<Skald_9_> en wanneer is dat dan ? ik heb dat denk ik nooit gedaan
<Oer> de eerste keer dat je er gebruik van maakt.
<Oer> meestal de 1e sessie, zeker als je een wifi verbinding wilt opzetten met wpa/wpa2
<Skald_9_> ja toen kwam het er voor het eerst op
<Oer> mooi, opgelost.
<Skald_9_> kan je dat resetten ?
<Oer> nee, wel wissen
<Oer> de file /home/<user name>/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl wissen en hopla
<Skald_9_> tnx
<alex-> Als iemand nog leuke foutmeldingen wilt zien:  http://pastebin.com/XcHjDF77
<Oer> sterkte met je mint menu, alex-
<alex-> mwah wil het weer verwijderen xd
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-15
<vancha> hey allemaal
<vancha> is hier mischien ook iemand die de realtek ALC269 geluidskaart werkend heeft onder ubuntu 12.04 :( voor zover ik weet is daar nog helemaal geen ondersteuning voor... ik vind mijn laptop zo stil zo :(
<JapyDooge> meer programma's tegelijk draaien vancha :) dan gaan je fans aan
<JapyDooge> vancha: ik lees hier wel iets over iemand die het niet meer had zodra z'n kernel geupdate was oid?
<JapyDooge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/945980
<JapyDooge> misschien hem contacten :)
<vancha> ik had hetzelfde JapyDooge  :(, maar op de een of andere manier kan ik er nu helemaal geen geluid meer uit krijgen. alle tips die ik op internet kon vinden geprobeerd, alsa er af, er op, pulseaudio proberen. noppes
<vancha> kreeg net ff een link waar nog iets in stond wat ik kon proberen, zal dat thuis doen :O
<JapyDooge> hm da's vervelend vancha
<vancha> JapyDooge: heb de hoop eigenlijk al wat opgegeven :) volgens mij word hij gewoon helemaal niet ondersteund
<JapyDooge> usb geluidskaartje? lol
<vancha> jah heppiknie :O
<vancha> wil eigenlijk geen geld uitgeven he :P
<exalt> help, hoe kan ik grub repareren ?
<exalt> vanaf live usb
<exalt> sudo update-grub werkt niet
<exalt> install-grub ookniet
<exalt> moet grub op /dev/sda of op /dev/sda2 waar mijn /boot/grub op staat ?
<CasW> Je moet eerst chrooten naar je oude installatie
<exalt> CasW: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ?
<CasW> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<CasW> En d
<CasW> án update-grub draaien
<exalt> CasW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/989170/
<exalt> : /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!
<CasW> Geen flauw idee wat dát dan weer is. Probeer update-grub te draaien (dus in een chroot)
<exalt> neen mijn probleem is dus dat ik een verkeerde partitie tabel heb.
<CasW> En update-grub kan dat wellicht oplossen. Misschien. Het valt te proberen.
<Dykam> zou leuk zijn als de HUD ook de keyboard shortcut laat zien, hoef je niet de HUD aan te blijven roepen
<Oer> Klopt, super/windows key vasthouden en hud aanroepen is lastig
<Oer> maar HUD is wel handigjes :-)
<timo^> is HUD ter vervanging van global menu of als toevoeging?
<Oer> global menu is toch het verplaatsen van Bestand - bewerken-beeld-help naar de bovenste balk?
<Oer> HUD is zeitgeist
<Oer> Of voor de Kubuntu-adepten Nepomuk :P
<Oer> ow net weg
<Oer> ik ben net klaar met doornemen van > http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<Oer> jeumig wat een list
<Andre> bla
<Guest19706> Ik heb onlangs mijn laptop geupdate van 11.10 naar 12.04 en nu kan ik alleen inloggen verder niets.
<timo^> wat gebeurt na het inloggen?
<Guest19706> Niets, er komt een balk met datun/login en een desktop, dat is alles
<Guest19706> geen menu, geen terminal, niets
<Guest19706> tijdens het updaten kwamen er wel veel foutmeldingen dan QT4 niet was geinstalleerd
<timo^> upgraden is over het algemeen niet aangeraden en de kortste klap lijkt een herinstallatie...
<Guest19706> De PC waar ik dit op type wil ik ook nog upgraden, een herinstallatie zit ik niet op te wachten
<timo^> hm
<Guest19706> 3 users, spelletjes, data enzo
<timo^> je kunt proberen in een terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) unity --reset in te tikken
<Guest19706> deze pc heb ik 3x geupgrade
<Guest19706> zal het ff proberen, op deze pc is de terminal cntr-alt-t, en dat werkt niet op de laptop. Dit is de fullscreen terminal zie ik. ff proberen.
<Guest19706> helaas, ook de fullscreen terminal werkt niet
<Guest19706> switchen tussen terminal en desktop lukt wel
<Guest19706> De muis werkt ook niet meer
<Oer> Guest19706, wat voor videokaart zit er in?
<Oer> Nvidia?
<Guest19706> tips?
<Oer> als het nvidia is ?
<Oer> eerst zou ik proberen te updaten :-)
<Oer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bril> Is er een kant en klare linux distributie die max 1 a 1,5 gb opslag vraagt?
<Oer> android vraagt niet veel ruimte :-)
<bril> ah, zie ook net dat er wel gewoon 4gb in zit
<bril> heb ook nog zo een oude eee pc
<bril> waar jij volgens mij laatst ook mee aan de slag was
<bril> maar dan echt een oude
<CasW> Oh, zo'n 701, die hebben wij hier ook :) Hebben we gewoon Fedora op staan, ik schaam me voor m'n vader :P
<bril> me vriendin draaite xubuntu, maar deed het niet meer goed, schijf vol gelopen oid denk  ik
<bril> maar zal gewoon eens een reinstall doen
<bril> eee pc 4g
<CasW> Doe de /home op een aparte partitie op de SD-kaart, als dat kan.
<bril> triester dan dat krijg je het niet
<bril> hou die juist graag vrij
<CasW> Niks triests aan, leuk dingie :P
<bril> ze gebruikt hem om fotos te checken op hotelkamer enzo
<bril> dus sd heb ze nodig
<Oer> In die van mij zit 4gb + 8gb, ik heb android op de 4 staan en xubuntu op de 8
<CasW> Tsja, dan misschien iets als (uit m'n hoofd) PuppyOS? Of gewoon Gentoo, als je tijd over hebt ;
<CasW> 8;)
<CasW> **;)
<CasW> :P
<CasW> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<CasW> How is Puppy Different? Small size, ~100MB! This lends itself to some very useful and unique features.
<bril> android, is dat legaal?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> x86 port van google http://code.google.com/p/android-x86/downloads/list
<RawChid> Je hebt ook, DamnSmallLinux, it's in the name :P
<Oer> maar .. ehm .. er zit geen gps in, enzo , dus niet alles werkt bij mijn.
<RawChid> Maar lijkt me niet bruikbaar voor een desktop
<bril> ja maar me vriendin snapt niets van linux zelf
<bril> dus het moet simpel
<bril> lubuntu, ubuntu kan ze goed mee werken
<bril> maar terminal moet je niet mee aankomen
<bril> maar ik ga eerst die android ff proberen, ziet er leuk uit als oefening en anders gewoon reinstall xubuntu
<bril> mbt samba/swat heb ik ook een probleem. van de week al gevraagd maar ik ben er nog niet uit
<bril> ik deel een map, iedereen mag alles in netwerk, werkt prima opzich
<bril> totdat lottanzb er een map in weg schrijft.
<bril> die kan ik niet vanaf een guest user verwijderen
<bril> als ik dan alles weer ff chmod naar 777 werkt het weer prima
<bril> dus hij geeft die rechten niet goed oid maar ik ben het spoor even helemaal kwijt
<Oer> vanaf een guest user ?
<bril> ja
<Oer> hoe kom je daar op? dus iedereen mag alles verwijderen?
<bril> ja
<bril> intern netwerkje, van buiten staat niks open
<bril> ik wil vanaf elke pc in huis mijn download inbox kunnen bijwerken
<Oer> in dat geval mag je 777 gebruiken ja
<bril> maar die mappen die lottanzb schrijft hebben geen 777
<bril> terwijl ik de hoofdmap gewoon 777 + submappen hebgegegevm
<bril> maar ik vermoed probleem in mijn samba config
<bril> want dit heeft eerder gewoon gewerkt voor me format
<bril> dus ik ga maar even bij begin opnieuw beginnen
<exalt> mann.... het lukt me maar niet ubuntu met efi boot te installeren
<exalt> iemand ervaring?
<StefandeVries> Ik niet. :(
<StefandeVries> Weinig mensen, vrees ik..
<CasW> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<exalt> CasW: die pagina is voor 12.04 nog een beetje gedateerd
<CasW> Heb je geprobeerd uit te voeren wat erin staat? ;)
<exalt> ja
<exalt> ...
<CasW> Oké.
<CasW> Dan is dat ook alles wat ik weet, sorry ;)
<CasW> Goed, trusten mensen!
<Oer> slaap ze, CasW
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-16
<Oer> HOERA ! ! ! !
<Oer> iemand nog wakkertjes?
<Oer> komt ie  ... Launchpad staat op Bug 1.000.000
<Oer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<Oer> Ik denk dat dit incl dubbele/rare/incomplete en de mijne is.
<exalt> hallo
<spekje> oi
<StefandeVries> Hoi spekje
<spekje> hoi
<belgianguy> hallo
<belgianguy> gisteren 2 'hard lockups' gehad, eentje op CPU 0 en eentje op CPU 1 blijkbaar
<belgianguy> enig idee hoe dat kan, of waar ik kan kijken voor logs oid?
<exalt> hello
<exalt> nou dat UEFI is niet gelukt :(
<belgianguy> hallo
<belgianguy> http://imgur.com/R1bEb
<belgianguy> ik krijg steeds een erg verstoord scherm als ik inlog
<belgianguy> na een seconde is het weer normaal
<belgianguy> maar het is niet echt "mooi" zo
<belgianguy> 12.04 btw
<OerHeks> Dat is een punt van aandacht voor 12.10 heb ik begrepen, smooth van grub naar loading en inlog naar desktop
<belgianguy> ah ok, want na grub heb ik ook even een blinking cursor
<OerHeks> heb je gekeken of er harwaredrivers beschikbaar zijn ?
<belgianguy> ik heb normaal de laatste versie voor m'n ATI kaart
<belgianguy> maar ik zal nog eens kijken
<belgianguy> wat is het commando ook al weer om te kijken welke driver momenteel in gebruik is?
<belgianguy> want mss dat dat fout staat
<belgianguy> ik heb ooit fglrx geinstalleerd, maar mss dat dat met de upgrade veranderd is (normaal niet neem ik aan)
<OerHeks> jockey-text -l
<belgianguy> xorg:fglrx_updates - Niet-vrij grafisch stuurprogramma FGLRX (post-release updates) (Niet-vrij, Uitgeschakeld, Niet in gebruik)
<belgianguy> xorg:fglrx - Niet-vrij grafisch stuurprogramma FGLRX van ATI/AMD (Niet-vrij, Uitgeschakeld, Niet in gebruik)
<belgianguy> hmm, dat ziet er niet bijster goed uit
<OerHeks> via stuurprogrammaś inschakelen en reboot?
<belgianguy> de hud mag wat internationaler worden imo :p
<belgianguy> zat hier op driver te zoeken
<belgianguy> :/
<belgianguy> Excuses, de installatie van dit stuurprogramma is mislukt.
<belgianguy> Kijk in het logboek voor details: /var/log/jockey.log
<belgianguy> hmm, d'r was zo'n command waarna je kon aangeven welke gfx driver je wou gebruiken (en er stond een * bij degene die je momenteel gebruikte)
<belgianguy> enig idee welke dat is?
<OerHeks> waarom moeilijk doen ?
<belgianguy> omdat ik het zo vorige keer ook gedaan heb :)
<belgianguy> andere oplossing altijd welkom
<OerHeks> inschakelen via stuurprogrammaś lijkt me de meest eenvoudige oplossing
<belgianguy> dat gaf het bovenstaande "Excuses, de installatie is mislukt" bericht
<OerHeks> hmm met 'vorige keer' bedoel je waarschijnlijk 11.10 met gnome2
<belgianguy> hmmn, nee, ik ben toen van nvidia naar ati geswitched met hetzelfde systeem
<belgianguy> dat was me wel de bevalling
<belgianguy> (oude laptop dood, hdd in nieuwe gestoken)
<OerHeks> Ik draai nvidia, misschien is handmatig installeren de oplossing > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.4
<belgianguy> ah, ok, jah site van ATI laat me enkel uit Windows systemen kiezen, dus dan maar even zoeken waar ik hem kan vinden
<belgianguy> heb nu de andere non-free gfx driver aan de praat gekregen via stuurprogramma's
<belgianguy> maar na reboot nog steeds even een "raar" scherm
<belgianguy> maar dat is dan voor 12.10 :)
<belgianguy> thx voor de hulp
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-17
<TT2> hi
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen :)
<timo^> goedemorgen TT2
<TT2> een vraag: doordat ik een verkeerde instelling voor mijn standaard aangemelde gebruiker heb ingesteld, logt het nu in zonder enige taakbalk oid. Kortom alleen maar mappen en shortcuts op mijn bureaublad
<TT2> hoe kan ik dmv een keybordshortcut in het inlogscherm komen in 12.04
<TT2> hi timo :)
<timo^> een soort CTRL+ALT+Backspace?
<TT2> ok zal ik opschrijven
<timo^> Dat is een vrij ruwe manier van afsluiten
<TT2> kan het nu sowieso niet proberen :P
<timo^> tegenwoordig is het rechter ALT+Printscreen+K
<TT2> ok thanks
<Linse> goeie morge
<timo^> goedemorgen Linse
<StefandeVries> :)
<MeFra> Goedemorgen eenieder, ik zit toevallig ook met het door TT2 gestelde probleem ( op een oude uittest computer) hoe kan ik idd de starterbalk terugkrijgen of naar de instellingen gaan? In mijn gastaccount is de starterbalk wel gewoon te zien
<StefandeVries> MeFra: probeer eens in een terminal in te geven: unity --reset
<timo^> (je komt in de terminal door CTRL+ALT+T of als dat niet werkt CTRL+ALT+F1)
<MeFra> Helaas het ¨unity --reset¨ werkt zo niet, althans lost het ¨probleem¨ niet op, omdat het een oud ding is en wat traag heb ik wat zitten rommelen in de instellingen (compiz) daarna was de starterbalk pleitten
<TT2> hallo!
<StefandeVries> Hoi :)
<timo^> hoi TT2
<TT2> timo, het is niet gelukt
<TT2> het aanmeld probleem :)
<timo^> het was ook slechts een manier in het aanmeldscherm te komen ;)
<TT2> r alt en backsp werkt niet en ctrl altback doet het niet
<TT2> dat was idd de bedoeling :P
<timo^> het was ook niet dat
<TT2> in lightdm te komen
<timo^> ALT+Printscreen+K
<timo^> goed lezen ;)
<TT2> ga ik zo proberen
<TT2> tnx
<TT2> wat vinden jullie van lightdm tov het oude systeem
<TT2> ik vind het geweldig
<timo^> achja
<timo^> Lightdm is slechts het aanmeldscherm...
<TT2> sterker nog, ik weet niet eens meer hoe het oude er uit zag :P :)
<timo^> het ziet er wel seksie uit :)
<TT2> awel dat is zo, maar het voegt wel wat professionaliteit uit, niet dan?
<timo^> hmhm
<TT2> want zo wordt linux vaak niet beschouwd
<James> hallo..
<Guest89324> hallo
<timo^> hallo Guest89324
<Guest89324> Ik heb 40 mb internet, alleen op mijn ubuntu als ik de snelheid ga testen komt het niet hoger dan 20 mb, hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<timo^> Werkt op Windows alles wel met 40 mb?
<Guest89324> Volgens mij ook niet echt goed
<Guest89324> Ik heb bedraad internet
<timo^> dat komt denk ik omdat of je netwerkkaart je snelheid niet aankan, of omdat die 40 mb theoretisch is. In de praktijk valt dat altijd lager uit ;)
<Guest89324> Toen we net 40 mb hadden, toen lukte het wel alleen een korte tijd daarna viel hij weer op 20mb
<Guest89324> alleen iemand anders hier in huis die kan met xubuntu draadloos wel 40 mb krijgen
<Guest89324> maar, oke
<Guest89324> dan ga ik weer
<Guest89324> bedankt
<Guest89324> doei
<timo^> :)
<timo^> je kunt nog proberen een gigabit ethernet kaart te kopen, en kijken of dat werkt :)
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lord4163> Hoi!
<lord4163> Wat is het verschil tussen sudo -i, sudo -e en sudo su?
<OerHeks> man sudo
<FOAD> :D
<OerHeks> (alleen de eerste word gebruikt, volgens mij, in Ubuntu)
<corewillem> hoi lord
<hosoka> hallo allemaal
<hosoka> is er iemand die FF gebruikt als browser met hotmail ?
<lord4163> Hoi
<hosoka> lord4163: hallo
<hosoka> gebruik jij toevallig ook Firefox en ook een hotmailadres toevallig ?
<lord4163> Ja
<hosoka> kun jij in je hotmail de contactpersonen online zien ?
<hosoka> want ik kan ze niet zien meer. Het blijft maar laden ...
<hosoka> terwijl bij andere browsers het prima werkt. Ik dacht dat het bij oudere versies van FF het wel deed.
<lg188> hoi
<hosoka> lg188: hoi
<lord4163> Uhhm weet niet
<hosoka> geen probleem
<hosoka> kun jij dat zien in je browser als je hotmail inlogt en dan je contactpersonen als messenger ziet links ?
<lord4163> Ja dacht het wel hoor
<hosoka> want ik kan de mijne die online zijn in Msn Messenger niet online zien, het blijft maar laden
<charlvn> hosoka: misschien met chromium of een andere webkit browser proberen?
<charlvn> weet niet of dat een verschil kan maken maar wel moeitewaard om te proberen misschien
<hosoka> charlvn: met die browsers werkt het prima
<charlvn> ah zo alleen firefox/gecko
<hosoka> charlvn> alleen is dat met ubuntu FF standaar is en dus geen andere wil gebruiken nog.
<charlvn> ja kan zijn dat er iets mis ging bij microsoft, ik weet niet of ze zo vaak gaan testen met firefox ;)
<hosoka> charlvn> ik denk het ook niet. Maar kun jij kijken als je FF hebt tenminste en hotmail als je wel je contactpersonen links krijg bij me Messenger
<charlvn> zou even testen maar helaas heb ik niet meer een hotmail account :S
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> geen probleem.
<smile> )bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-18
<phd> Hello all
<Luckiboy> hey phd
<phd> i have an installation question, can you help me?
<phd> i'm new with Ubuntu and i want a new installation on a new Harddisk
<Luckiboy> are you english? Because this is a Dutch IRC channel
<phd> nee ik ben nederlands
<phd> :-)
<phd> oke makkelijker
<Luckiboy> Oke, vertel maar ;)
<phd> wat is de beste installatie voor de disk set-up met de partities?
<phd> ik heb een 500 GB hdd
<phd> heb ook wel een 80GB, maar twijvel of ik die ga gebruiken, dan g ik denk ik tekort komen
<Luckiboy> Hoe bedoel je precies? tijdens de installatie kan je toch gewoon de partitie uitkiezen waarop je wil installeren?
<Luckiboy> 80 gb is meer dan genoeg voor ubuntu hoor
<phd> Ja, alleen dan krijg ik de vraag dat het aan te raden is om een swap partitie te kiezen voor als het geheugen vol loopt.
<Luckiboy> Dat is ook verstandig :)
<phd> precies, dus welke parties moet ik aanmaken ?
<phd> mount ik dan iets naar een /swap of naar een /user?
<Luckiboy> Ik kijk even op mijn PC ;)
<phd> "vroeger" bij installatie van Mandake kon je kiezen naar een "default" setup en daar maakte hij een standaard schema aan voor alle partities.
<corewillem> kan bij ubuntu toch ook ?
<phd> nee, ik moet alles zelf instellen
<corewillem> de standaard installatie (naast windows /mac osx installeren)
<Luckiboy> Ik heb één grote ext4 en een extended partitie met linux-swap
<corewillem> ik zal is kijken wat ik heb se
<Luckiboy> corewillem, dat deed ie bij mij ook niet hoor
<phd> ik wil geen windows naast Ubuntu hebben.. ik zet nu alles op apparte disken
<corewillem> ik heb ook handmatig gedaan (nog al ingewikkelde partitatie structuur heb ik )
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> ik denk zelfs dat ik GEEN swap heb
<phd> ik heb zo'n verwisselbare HDD rack in mijn pc zitten
<corewillem> ah
<phd> maar hoeveel heb je dan nodig voor swap ?
<phd> 10 GB ?
<corewillem> hoeveel is je ram ?
<phd> ik heb 6GB intern geheugen
<Luckiboy> Ik heb 1011 mb linux-swap, maar ik heb 160 gb geheugen
<corewillem> 12 gb volgens de regel
<corewillem> 160 gb ram ????????????????????????K
<phd> nee 6GB
<corewillem> maar ik heb zelf 8 en geen swap
<corewillem> Er moet minimaal net zoveel swapruimte wordt aangemaakt als het RAM geheugen, en bij voldoende harde schijfruimte liefst iets meer.
<corewillem> Bij heel weinig RAM geheugen (tot 512MB), en indien er genoeg harde schijfruimte is, de swapruimte 2x zo groot maken.
<Luckiboy> corewillem, nee, schijfruimte
<corewillem> ah k :)
<corewillem> ik heb zoals ik al zei geen swap maar neem naar de hand van grote van hardrive 6 of 12 gb
<phd> ah oke
<corewillem> maar ik gebruik toch maar meestel  1.5 gb  van men ram :)
<phd> Oke, dan ga ik even rebooten en kijken of het lukt :-)
<corewillem> veel geluk !
<phd> bedankt voor de informatie en tot horens
<phd> doei
<corewillem> bye
<klappernoot> need help with repositories
<Luckiboy> We spreken hier Nederlands, hoor ;)
<klappernoot> oeps ik heb hulp nodig bij het instellen van de repositories
<Luckiboy> Vertel :)
<klappernoot> ik heb de serverversie van ubuntu geinstalleerd en krijg foutmeldingen bij apt-get udate
<timo^> je moet 'sudo apt-get update' doen, anders heb je niet de benodigde rechten
<Luckiboy> Heb je ooit PPA's gebruikt?
<klappernoot> PPA's??
<charlvn> gewoon error message op pastebin plakken :)
<charlvn> paste.ubuntu.com ofzo
<klappernoot> nee
<klappernoot> ik ben net bezig dus nieuw
<timo^> de benodigde rechten krijg je pas als je 'sudo apt-get update' uitvoert
<Luckiboy> *in de terminal
<klappernoot> ik heb inderdaad sudo apt-get update geprobeerd zelfde foutmeldingen
<charlvn> nee maar wat is de foutmelding precies...
<klappernoot> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubunu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-update/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'  W: Failed to fetch http://se
<klappernoot> foutmeldingen
<charlvn> je internet werk dus niet
<charlvn> of je dns in ieder geval niet
<charlvn> kan je google.com pingen?
<klappernoot> nee
<OerHeks> zal ook nooit lukken, vriend
<OerHeks> HARDY ?
<charlvn> ja de fout heeft dus niks met apt te maken, je moet eerst even je internet instellen :)
<charlvn> of je netwerk settings meen ik
<OerHeks> uhm het kan wel, maar dan moet je de list aanpassen met old-versions o.i.d.
<timo^> OerHeks: hardy is nog "1" jaar ondersteund
<klappernoot> yep denk dat dat het probleem is thx
<OerHeks> oh je hebt gelijk, tot april 2013
<timo^> heb je gewoon bedraad internet klappernoot?
<charlvn> ik zou ook inderdaad niet hardy gebruiken maar ongeag daarvan heb je nog een netwerk probleem
<klappernoot> ik heb de dns server aangepast in /etc/resolv.conf en het werkt!
<charlvn> wd
<klappernoot> dank allemaal bye
<Chat3702> Heey
<lord4163> Hoi
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<lord4163> Wat een onoverzichtelijke crontab heeft ubuntu ? :(
<viezerd> ?
<timo^> dag viezerik
<viezerd> hoi
<smile> bye :)
<Rick__> Avond mensen!
<StefandeVries> Hallo!
<Rick__> Hoe gaat die hier?
<JanC> hoe gaat wie hier?  :P
<Rick__> Algemene vraag ^^
<exalt> hoi iemand die ubuntu boot met uefi ?
<erkan^> Hoi, ik heb een probleem met Thunderbird. Recent heb ik 12.04 LTS geïnstalleerd. Gmail wrekt het niet. Kan iemand me helpen: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_van_2012-05-18_22_53_34-cArTxZnB.1337374681.png
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er als je op auto detectie drukt?
<erkan^> nog steeds kan niet vinden
<charlvn> volgens mij gebruik dat de een of andere mozilla web service om te details uit op te halen
<charlvn> het kan zijn dat er iets fout is met de web service
<OerHeks> dan zelf invullen.
<charlvn> ja precies
<charlvn> als je het echt wil gaan debuggen kan je misschien een packet sniffer draaien
<charlvn> ngrep ofzo
<charlvn> of wireshark
<OerHeks> gewoon google vragen wat hun adrespoortjes zijn
<charlvn> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Using_Gmail_with_Thunderbird_and_Mozilla_Suite
<OerHeks> mogenlijk heeft hij de juiste al gedetecteerd, en kan auto ook goed zijn?
<charlvn> google's eigen site heeft ook de info op
<OerHeks> juiste=smtp adres
<erkan^> :/
<exalt> anyone around met uefi kennis ?
<charlvn> exalt: deze? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<exalt> ja
<charlvn> ok, teveel afkortingen ;)
<charlvn> helaas heb ik geen kennis daarvan, sorry
<ringo32> hallo, kan het zo zijn dat ubuntu een p4-ht 3.4 aanziet voor een dualcore?
<charlvn> ringo32: waar zien je dat? lshw?
<OerHeks> ja ringo32
<ringo32> zat even in verwarring heb een hp xw4300 op systeem monitor zie 2cpu
<OerHeks> ik heb hier een zelfde bak staan, en volgens de specs moeten er zelfs 64 bit instructies in zitten.
<charlvn> klinkt mogelijk te zijn ja
<OerHeks> maar of hij 64 bit draait, dacht het niet.
<ringo32> 64bit
<ringo32> xubuntu 64bit 12
<ringo32> geeft aan 2.8ghw weet niet wat bedoelt
<charlvn> die type goed kan een beetje vaag zijn op bepaalde chipsets
<ringo32> zal eens rond neuzen of ik een dual-core processor kan inzetten
<ringo32> kan het kwaad dat ik de swapping afgegooit heb?
<OerHeks> ligt eraan, wat doe je met je pc en hoeveel geheugen heb je.
<ringo32> heb 2gig, speel mar football manager2006 wat thunderbird en chrome  libreoffice meer niet
<ringo32> soms wel megagles en assaultcube
<charlvn> 2gb is niet meer zeer veel
<charlvn> misschien toch wel swapspace aanzetten :)
<ringo32> nu gebruik iets van 500mb
<charlvn> op dit moment gebruik ik 2,3 van 4 gb maar meeste van dat is heel waarschijnlijk caching
<charlvn> ik draai alleen gnome3, xchat en vlc
<ringo32> draai xubuntu unity en gnome3 vind ik niks
<charlvn> ja xubuntu is veel beter
<charlvn> op ram, in ieder geval
<charlvn> ik vind gnome3 wel leuk maar het gaat om persoonlijke voorkeur
<ringo32> ik vind bepaalde optie eigenlijk soort kopie van win7 technologie, misschien dat ik KDE keer probeer, vind die wallpaper menu wel mooi
<ringo32> kan geen wijs uit unity
<OerHeks> voor unity gebruik ik my-unity, tweaktool
<ringo32> hoe krijg ik weer berichten op mijn panel?
<ringo32> ik vind die venster niet mooi :)
<ringo32> je moet het tweaken dat vind ik eigenlijk niet zo van it... word beetje buggy van
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<OerHeks> je moet niets. maar klaag dan ook niet.
<ringo32> daarom op xubuntu :) ik ga slapen ;, trusten iedereen
<charlvn> ciao ringo32
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-19
<exalt> ik krijg elke keer als ik vanaf mijn hdd boot de waarschuwing dat de bootmgr mist en dat ik contol alt delete mag indrukken voor een roboot
<exalt> reboot
<exalt> weet iemand wat ik kan doen ?
<timo^> Hoeveel HDD's heb je?
<exalt> 2
<Watermeloen> hoi
<Sudo_> Sup
<Eekhoorn> Ik ben nieuw hier - ben aan het uitzoeken hoe ik het klassieke probleem van een tweede scherm kan oplossen. Komt regelmatig terug bij een nieuwe release...
<ladyholland> hallo
<ladyholland> #ubentu-nl
<MichaelTel> hoi ladyholland
<OerHeks> :-)
<MichaelTel> dag ladyholland
<MichaelTel> Heb ik haar nu weggejaagd? :S
<RawChid> u bent u :P
<OerHeks> O!
<smile> OerHeks: echt? :p
<leoquant> cursus begint nu
<Aim> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hé Aim :)
<StefandeVries> Aim, het praatcluppie zit in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Casey25> Sinds ik mijn systeem heb geüpgrade naar 12.04, werkt mijn dual-head videokaart (Asus HD6450) niet meer zo lekker. Op dit moment ben ik zover dat ik beide schermen wel weer werkend heb (uitgebreid bureaublad) alleen krijg ik de uitgebreide grafische (3D) ondersteuning niet. Het is ook niet mogelijk om via extra stuurprogramma's de FGLRX te installeren. (de normale en de post-release laten zich beiden niet installeren). Met behulp van di
<Casey25> verse websites kom ik er niet uit. Wie zou mij op weg kunnen helpen?
<charlvn> Casey25: daar schijnt niemand op dit moment online te zijn met een idee, misschien kan je de forums proberen?
<charlvn> klinkt wel alsof het een ingewikkeld probleem kunnen zijn
<Casey25> Dank je charlvn. Ik had al e.e.a. gepost op enkele fora maar tot op heden nog geen bevredigende oplossing. Maar misschien dat iemand eerder een ASUS / ATI / AMD videokaart heeft geïnstalleerd en ook tegen problemen aan is gelopen?
<charlvn> Casey25: op werk zit ik met een radeon maar ik draai zomaar win7 als de host en verscheide linux distros als guest
<charlvn> moet nog es de nieuwe drivers proberen http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/28048/amd-catalyst-linux-display-driver-123.html
<Casey25> Ik moet zeggen dat ik in het verleden ook geen problemen heb gehad om zoiets aan de praat te krijgen. In mijn laptop zit ook een dergelijke videokaart die geen problemen geeft. Daar heb ik ook FGLRX kunnen installeren. Mijn systeempje thuis maakt een foutenlog aan (Jockey.log) waar ik niet uitkom.
<Casey25> Ik zal wel even kijken naar die nieuwere drivers, misschien gaan die voor mij ook werken.
<Casey25> Thanks!
<corewillem> ah ook een amd kaartje .?
<corewillem> ik heb ook de closed source drivers :)
<Casey25> ja corewillem, HD6450 dual-head kaartje, maar bij mij wil 3D niet. Ik ga de closed-source checken
<corewillem> 6450 ? eve checken
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> is toch de gewone serie wist niet dat de 400 ook bestond :)
<corewillem> 3d op dat kaartje ????? voor films hoop ik  ? niet voor gamen
<Casey25> Niet voor gamen hoor, dat doe ik niet. (daar is die kaart absoluut niet geschikt voor) Hou me meer bezig met audionabewerking.
<Casey25> Maar ik merk dat het systeem nogal vertraagd werkt doordat de drivers van de kaart niet lekker zijn geïnstalleerd.
<Casey25> Kan ook glxgears niet draaien
<corewillem> audiobewerking ?
<corewillem> ik zou gewoon de drivers er af gooien en de drivers van de amd site installeren
<corewillem> (heb ik ook )
<Casey25> Audiobewerking inderdaad. (muziekstudio, vandaar) Ik ga je advies opvolgen, de drivers eraf gooien en de closed source erop installeren. Hopelijk loopt ie daar beter mee.
<Casey25> Overigens ook vreemd dat als ik 'beeldschermen' openklik, dan staat mijn linker scherm als Dell 17" (dat klopt) en mijn rechterscherm als 'laptop', terwijl het gewoon een desktop-pc is met twee identieke beeldschermen.
<corewillem> ah raar
<corewillem> maar de closed source drivers zijn echt een pak beter
 * OerHeks heeft geen ATI ervaring
<OerHeks> ATI doet wel meer aan open source, dan Nvidia.
<charlvn> ik heb vroeger ook altijd voor de proprietary drivers gekies boven de nouveau drivers
<charlvn> maar op dit moment zijn de nouveau drivers al een stuk beter
<corewillem> inderdaad maar ik merk toch dat performance van men kaartje (club 3d hd6870
<corewillem> ) veel beter is in closed source
<charlvn> *gekosen
<charlvn> sorry even afgeleid
<corewillem> kan gebeuren in de avond :)
<OerHeks> "inderdaad, maar" vind ik zo'n vreemde zin
<corewillem> pff mijn werken aan artikel in avondgaat ook niet goed :(
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je nou, corewillem ?
<corewillem> dat je rare zinnen kan vormen :
<corewillem> :)
<Casey25> Ik ben hem aan 't installeren. Kan zijn dat ik even van IRC af moet voor een systeem-herstart :)
<corewillem> okay
<satop1> xubuntu 12.04 - xfce 4.10 muis thema wijzigen werkt gedeeltelijk wanneer ik de venstergrootte aanpas dan zie ik het verkeerde thema hoe kan ik dit oplossen
<JanC> dat klinkt als een XFCE bug?
<JanC> XFwm bug in feite
<JanC> of een bug in het muis-thema
<satop1> ik weet het niet het is HEEEEEL moeilijk in linux om een muis thema te wijzigen daar ben ik al wel achter
<satop1> ik heb al geprobeert gtkrc-2.0 en .Xdefaults en .Xresources bestand in thuis map en update-alteratives --config x-cursor-theme dat hielp gedeeltelijk
<satop1> uit en inloggen herstart gedaan venstergroote aanpassen geeft nog steeds verkeerde thema
<OerHeks> Ik vermoed dat je muis thema dus de boel breekt?
<satop1> misschien is het incompleet maar het is een officiele uit de repositories  oxygen cursor
<OerHeks> voor gtk2 idd
<satop1> denk incompleet dan als ik the map van dmz-white vergelijk met oxy-white dan is dmz-white gevult met veel symlinks en heeft wel bestanden voor hoeken en kanten van het scherm ik zal eens een ander thema erbij zoeken op xfce-lookvoor vergeliking
#ubuntu-nl 2012-05-20
<jhg_> hoi
<timo^> hoi jhg_
<bril> goede tip oerhels, android op je eee pc
<bril> installeer het nu ter test, gaat vrij soepel tot nu toe
<Guest72219> Hallo allemaal, ik ben op mijn laptop Ubuntu 11.10 aan het installeren, maar ik ben al zeker een uur bezig met installeren. Nog steeds is het systeem bezig met het doelsysteem aan het instellen. Wat zou hier aan de hand kunnen zijn?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niet direct een antwoord, maar mag ik vragen waarom je nog 11.10 installeert?
<StefandeVries> 12.04 is uit, en een plaatje :)
<Guest72219> Omdat ik oorspronkelijk Ubuntu 11.10 op mijn systeem had staan, geprobeerd had de hard disk te resetten, maar darna kwamen er problemen. Ik heb de installatie zowel via CD-Rom gedaan, en nu via een USB-stick. Ook heb ik via de USB geprobeert 12.04 te installeren, maar die bleef haken bij het zwarte scherm...
<Max15> Mijn installatie van Ubuntu 11.10 is helaas nog weinig verder gekomen. Ook de teksten komen niet meer automatisch in beeld, terwijl deze dat eerst wel deed. Ik zie alleen nog maar de balk die stil blijft staan op Doelsysteem instellen. Ook de cursor draait rond, maar er komt haast geen vooruitgang in de installatie. Is dit te verhelpen?
<viezerd> Max15: probeer eens een Live CD/USB   en kijk of alle werkt
<Max15> Ik ben ook bezig met een USB met ISO van Ubuntu 11.10, maar hij blijft daar dus steken :-/
<Max15> Zal ik anders het besturingssysteem eerst proberen, om vervolgens te installeren?
<trijntje> hey Max15
<Max15> Hallo
<trijntje> Max15: kan je niet op 'details' oid klikken om te kijken bij welke stap de installatie vastloopt?
<Max15> Nee, ik kan alleen maar op sommige instellingen klikken, de volgende dia met informatie of in slaapstand zetten... Maar in ieder geval het doelsysteem.
<trijntje> dan weet ik het niet..
<Max15> Ik heb het anders aangepakt, ik heb gewoon Ubuntu naast Ubuntu geinstalleerd, dat gaat gewoon. En mijn systeem doet het gewoon weer. Allemaal hartelijk bedankt voor het meedenken, en een fijne dag verder ; )
<Bril> Ik heb net zitten rommelen  met samba, liep helemaal vast en heb echt domme dingen gedaan
<Bril> krijg het er nu niet meer goed op
<Bril> als ik samba eraf gooi en er weer op dan mist bijv. de conf nog
<bastiaan> hallo
<trijntje> hoi bastiaan
<bastiaan> hoi trijntje
<bastiaan> kan ik hier ook hulp en ondersteuning krijgen
<trijntje> ja dat kan
<JanC> bastiaan: uiteraard
<bastiaan> dat is hartstikke mooi
<bastiaan> ik heb een probleem met de installatie van xampp
<JanC> als iemand het antwoord weet, uiteraard
<JanC> waarom wil je xampp?
<bastiaan> om mijn wordpress website te maken
<JanC> alle onderdelen van xampp zitten gewoon in Ubuntu software center?
<bastiaan> ooh nog niet gevonden
<JanC> en wordpress ook
<bastiaan> weet je het zeker
<JanC> apache2, php, mysql, wordpress
<bastiaan> wat is de beste volgorde qua installatie
<JanC> als je wordpress installeert komt de rest waarschijnlijk vanzelf mee (niet getest)
<bastiaan> ben benieuwd , ik ga het gelijk testen
<bastiaan> bedankt janC ik hou je wel even op de hoogte
<JanC> ik zie dat wordpress waarschijnlijk automatisch Apache 2 & PHP meebrengt, maar niet MySQL (logisch, in sommige gevallen draait je database op een andere server)
<JanC> dan heb je ook nog mysql-server nodig dus
<bastiaan> oke
<JanC> bastiaan: er is ook server-documentatie op help.ubuntu.com trouwens
<bastiaan> ik ga het even doornemen , ik had xampp al gedownload en uitgepakt maar is geen ./configure bestand
<JanC> hm/me vindt het een slecht idee om niet-ondersteunde software als xampp te gebruiken, waar geen automatische security-updates voor komen...
<bastiaan> misschien dat er een simpler manier is , ik wil eigenlijk een standalone wordpress gebruiken voor ontwerpen van websites zonder te gaan hosten
<JanC> "standalone"?
<bastiaan> ja dat je geen server nodig bent , ik weet niet of dat mogelijk is vanuit wordpress
<bastiaan> dus zeg maar een locale website soort intranet
<JanC> je hebt altijd een server nodig natuurlijk
<JanC> maar die kan perfect lokaal draaien
<bastiaan> ik ga eerst apach 2 even installeren
<JanC> ik bedoel, HTTP is een client/server-protocol, dus er is altijd een client (web browser) en een server
<bastiaan> ja klopt
<bastiaan> ik heb het al gevonden , in software center is ook weblog manager , is wordpress en mysqol server
<JanC> misschien wil je ook phpmyadmin of zo
<viezerd> voorkeur zou uitgaan naar mysql workbench ipv phpmyadmin
<viezerd> phpmyadmin zou je niet vrijwillig moeten willen insstalleren
<viezerd> voor wordpress heb je eigenlijk al voldoende aan de mysql-client
<jk> adminer is ook leuk (een phpmyadmin achtige in 1 php script)
<viezerd> jk helemaal mee eens
<Skald_9_> hey
<bril> hoi
<JanC> viezerd: ik verwees gewoon naar phpmyadmin omdat dat ook in de repositories zit en adminer en mysql workbench (nog) niet vziw?
<JanC> oh, workbench blijkbaar wel
<JanC> op een desktop is dat misschien wel handiger dan idd.
<bastiaan> JanC het is allemaal gelukt heeft even geduurd
<smile> bye :)
<bril> JanC
<JanC> mooi...
<JanC> bril: ?
<bril> Jij zei laatst tegen mij kijk eens naar welke user lotta nzb draait
<bril> toen ik problemen had met dat rechten ding
<bril> heb jij daar concrete tips voor me waar het wel en niet onder moet draaien?
<bril> of wellicht wat naslag?
<bril> Heb nu even geformateerd om een schoon systeem te hebben
<bril> samba via rechtermuis, sharing geinstalleerd, werkt als trein
<bril> installeen nu weer lottanzb, en ik vermoed dat de mappen die hij weg schrijft niet de goede rechten oid hebben
<JanC> bril: het is niet zo belangrijk waaronder het draait, wel dat die user de juiste permissies heeft
<bril> dit is voor mij allemaal wat nieuw
<bril> ik heb een user, en soms moet ik sudo typen
<bril> lotta nzb start ik op
<bril> meer niet eigenlijk
<JanC> als jij lottanzb start, dan is dat vermoedelijk als je eigen user
<JanC> al kan het zijn dat het een daemon start die als een andere user draait o.i.d.
<bril> en die zijn gelijk aan mappen die ik er zelf in aanmaak
<bril> Ah
<bril> het start al bij opstarten
<bril> wellicht is dat het
<JanC> voor of nadat je inlogt?
<JanC> lottanzb is een GUI, dus nadat je inlogt
<bril> het gebruikt sab of iets dergelijks
<bril> maar hier kan ik wel wat mee, ff testen
<JanC> maar het gebruikt sabnzb, wat mogelijk al eerder start als een daemon (misschien kan iemand anders dat bevestigen/ontkennen)
<bril> ik heb net format en het er opnieuw opgezet, nu nog niet bij statop programmas
<bril> dus dan zou het nu wel moeten werken
<bril> kortom: ik kan ff vooruit
<JanC> mogelijk moet je dus kijken als welke gebruiker sabnzbdplus draait
<bril> als user
<bril> vreemd, heb het weer
<bril> maar als ik onder permissions dan kies Apply permions to enclosed files gaat het goed
<bril> lijkt erop dat ik even opnieuw moet zeggen; alles mag met de mappen hieronder
<bril> Als ik daar ook kies File Acces en dan read en write lukt dat niet
<bril> maar bijv. in de conf van samba staat: create mask = 0700
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-13
<cheffed> hey, vraag mij af waarom ik "online accounts" niet onder mijn systeem settings heb staan, ik run de laatste versie van Ubuntu.
<Vraaghetmaar> Goedemorgen allen!
<Mickeytje> gm
<mlankhorst> morge
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<Mickeytje> heb hem weer
<Mickeytje> j
<Mickeytje> aaahhh rot tobo
<Mickeytje> Heb je hem weer...Ik lijk Wolfez wel
<StefandeVries> Moet je maar niet zo gemeen doen.
<Mickeytje> Ik? Ben altijd heel lief
<Mickeytje> VRaag Wolfez maar, die vind mij zelfs saai
<StefandeVries> Gelijk heeft-ie.
<Mickeytje> Zal ik jou eens achter je oren wasssen
<StefandeVries> Het zal vast interessanter zijn dan je normale praatjes.
 * StefandeVries gaapt nog wat.
<Mickeytje> LOL\
<mlankhorst> het is nog altijd interessanter dan de pokemon discussies die ik af en toe lees op andere kanalen >:(
<Mickeytje> wuttt
<Mickeytje> waar is dat?
<mlankhorst> niet op dit netwerk gelukkig
<Mickeytje> irc.mijnkleinebroertje.nl?
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<jelmer> hi _WolfeZ_
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<erik_k> Hee, goede avond allemaal.
<erik_k> Ik zit een beetje in de clinch met conky.
<erik_k> Als ik een laatst venster afsluit zodat ik weer een leeg bureaublad heb werken een deel van de toets commando's niet meer. Bijv, ctrl+alt+[pijltjestoets] on naar een andere bureaublad te gaan.
<erik_k> Alt naar de HUD of de supertoets naar Dash werken wel.
<erik_k> Ik heb het idee dat de focus op conky komt te liggen en daarom een deel van de sneltoetsen niet werken.
<khildin> Hallo all.... is MrGee (Gerrit) hier ook gesignaleerd?
<StefandeVries> Niet dat ik weer.
<StefandeVries> Weet.*
<khildin> Is hij wel bekend in deze channel?
<khildin> of bij ubuntu-nl?
<StefandeVries> Bij Ubuntu NL zeker.
<StefandeVries> De man die in Afrika dienstbaar is.
<khildin> ik kreeg deze naam via facebook (dutch linux users)
<khildin> yep... die zoek ik....:)
<StefandeVries> Hier komt-ie nooit.
<khildin> <- heeft een project in senegal en wil graag wat info delen
<khildin> waar kan ik hem bereiken? ik zie hem ook niet tussen de medewerkers op ubuntu-nl.org
<Mickeytje> 'medewerkers'
<Mickeytje> lol
<khildin> ok.... teamleden
<StefandeVries> Hij is ook geen medewerker bij Ubuntu NL hoor. ;)
<StefandeVries> Ook dat is-ie niet.
<Mickeytje> Dan wat is hij wel :P
<StefandeVries> Gewoon een man die in Afrika werkzaam is metcomputers en ubuntu en daar op het forum soms verslag van doet.
<khildin> wow major split
<khildin> anyway.... beetje googlen en ... tadaaaa...
<khildin> heb zijn website gevonden... thnx
<StefandeVries> Ah, graag gedaan  :)
<MichaelTel> Beetje rommelige UI: http://i.imgur.com/0ElcVVj.png
<Mickeytje> MichaelTel: wow
<CoolePascal> hmmmzzzz
<Mickeytje> Pascal
<CoolePascal> ?
<Mickeytje> Ik was gister een beetje beledigd door die WOlfez
<Mickeytje> mij een beetje saai noemen
<CoolePascal> ohw ?
<CoolePascal> nee
<CoolePascal> dat heb je verkerd gelezen
<Mickeytje> Ja?
<CoolePascal> hij kon zich juist niet vcoorstellen dat je saai bent
<CoolePascal> daarom wees hij mij terecht... kind of
<Mickeytje> 22:08 < _WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heb het idee dat hij maar een beetje saai is!
<Mickeytje> Hoeveel whisky had je op?
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> geen idee
<CoolePascal> nu
<Mickeytje> Ik weet dat je graag in het roze ziet
<CoolePascal> dan moet je Wolfje maar op zn falie geven
<Mickeytje> Maar zo rooskleurig is dat niet
<CoolePascal> doe je vast graag
<Mickeytje> Je weet dat ik voor de dienstplicht ben he
<CoolePascal> ik d8 dat je iets tegen soldaatjes had
<Mickeytje> sociale dienstplicht
<Mickeytje> evenals afharding doro iets anders
<Mickeytje> Niet erg creatief dat mensen het leger zien als de oplossing voor het leren van incasseren en fysieke uitputting
<CoolePascal> laat ze eerst maar eens politici naar een opvoedkamp sturen
<Mickeytje> kom op die biebers van nu
<Mickeytje> dat gejank over het weer of over een stukkie lopen
<Mickeytje> ze moeten gewoon 12 maanden 'burning the fat of their soul' aanpak hebben
<CoolePascal> eerst eens al die misselijke foons afschaffen
<Mickeytje> vliegtuig: hoog gebergte: rugzak op, trap uit het vliegtuig, zonder alles
<Mickeytje> zoek maar de weg terug naar civilisatie
<CoolePascal> ga ff wat te drinken maken
<Mickeytje> Ja, voor mij een whisky graag.
<CoolePascal> nee lieverd, ik ga een chocomelleke maken
<CoolePascal> warm
<CoolePascal> ahh
<CoolePascal> tovermachiene is klaar
<CoolePascal> komt mooi uit
<Mickeytje> is niet goed.
<Mickeytje> hehe iemand probeerd al 45 min in te loggen op haar account
<Mickeytje> die vergeet elke keer haar paswoord
 * Mickeytje kijkt de andere kant op
<StefandeVries> eef?
<Mickeytje> Nee, en nee.. Ik ga geen namen geven
<Mickeytje> vermakelijk is het wel
<Mickeytje> al 3x in 2 maanden een nieuwe paswoord gegeven
<Mickeytje> http://i.imgur.com/1vl8yom.jpg
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<CoolePascal> hmmzz
<Mickeytje> Zo
<Mickeytje> _WolfeZ_: jij vond mij saai
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Je ging mij toch 48 uur negeren?
<CoolePascal> Wolfje over de knie bij Mickeltje
<CoolePascal> pets pets
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: goed punt.
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Gaat hem niet lukken!
<CoolePascal> ?
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Het is de bedoeling dat ik over 5 week men examen voor de zwarte band teakwondo ga doen
<_WolfeZ_> dus Mickeytje Mag het van mij proberen, veel kans gefe ik hem niet
<Mickeytje> lol
<CoolePascal> En jij denkt dat Mickey daart van onder de indruk is
<Mickeytje> als we gaan opscheppen
<Mickeytje> ken je de sport/leer krav maga?
<CoolePascal> ik heb op kung-fu gezeten hoor
<CoolePascal> jij doet Krav maga Maikel ?
<Mickeytje> dat heb ik een poos serieus gedaan
<Mickeytje> nu af en toe
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ja dat ken ik, mag pas op je 18 maar wij krijgen daar ook lesw in
<Mickeytje> verder: leuk in de sporthal
<_WolfeZ_> eens in de 2 week, en 2 x in de week krijgen we honsin sul of zelf verdediging
<Mickeytje> en nu op straat?
<Mickeytje> heb je wel eens klop gegeven of ontvangen?
<CoolePascal> als ik me weer wat beter voel ga ik ook es kijken voor dat krav gedoe
<CoolePascal> lijkt me erg gaaf
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Hoe zit het met je conditie?
<Mickeytje> sowieso regel 1: verraad nooit dat je dit soort kennis je macht hebt
<Mickeytje> overrompel je de tegenstander vaak mee
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Als ze het weten is er minder kans dat ze het doen
<Mickeytje> Fight or flight?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Ja mijn vader heeft 3 dan teakwondo, heb vaak genoeg  "klop" gekregtgen
<Mickeytje> Je vader je vader.... Mijn opa zat i ht verzet
<StefandeVries> Maar hij heeft Hitler niet neergelegd met een kata guruma hè.
<CoolePascal> klop gekregen ??? met knikkers gespeeld zeker
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries: :P
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Je opa? ja en is niks bijzonders aan? mijn opa`s broer ook?
<CoolePascal> Wolfje weet je eigenlijk wel wie Hitler is ?
<Mickeytje> Je snapt het metafoor niet
<Mickeytje> Credits claimen die jij niet hebt verdiend == faal
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Een zeer goede leider en oorlogvoerder helaas met de verkeerde bedoelingen
<Mickeytje> w0w
<CoolePascal> hij was geen goede leider Wolfje, hij heeft het immers verknalt
<Mickeytje> en hoe is hij leider geworden?
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Hij heeft het anders wek 5 jaar volgehouden
<Mickeytje> iets van de nacht met de lange messen
 * Mickeytje huilt
<_WolfeZ_> 5 Jaar oorlog met de rest van de wereld
<CoolePascal> Wolfje Stalin heeft het langer volgehouden
<Mickeytje> ehh _WolfeZ_ langer
<Mickeytje> met NL 5 jaar
<Mickeytje> Pol Pot ook
<CoolePascal> ;)
<Mickeytje> of Mao
<CoolePascal> Zelfs Balkeneinde
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Maakt niet uit, als hij zich niet op de joden had gefocust had ie nu heel europa kunnen hebben!
<Mickeytje> o-0
<Mickeytje> ook dat is niet waar
<Mickeytje> rusland?
<CoolePascal> Vertel dat aan meneer Geert
<Mickeytje> iets waar naopleon ook mee verloor
<Mickeytje> Napoleon
<Mickeytje> meerdere fronten tegelijk
<Mickeytje> men wist al heel snel over de genocide op joden
<Mickeytje> CoolePascal: ik moet stiekem huilen
<CoolePascal> dat leren ze zo op school Mickey
<CoolePascal> vergeet niet
<CoolePascal> dat lui die nu voor de klas staat
<CoolePascal> ook maar 20 waren doen jij 14 was
<Mickeytje> Isreal heeft het iig geoed voor elkaar
<Mickeytje> qua pr
<Mickeytje> 'Eigenlijk best een goede man, jammer van de joden..' holy cow..Hoe kan je dat zeggen.
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<CoolePascal> Wolfje beperk je tot techniek   dat vinden we niet erg als je daar onzin over uitkraamt
<Mickeytje> dit is nogal pijnlijk
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Nope.
<_WolfeZ_> Oh moet gaan me vriendin is er doei
<Mickeytje> tja het kan wel boenka boenka doen, maar weet niets van sociale geschiedenis
<CoolePascal> heet ze Florentiene ? Wolfje ?
<Mickeytje> Nee, Eva Bran
<Mickeytje> Braun
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Nee, je zit wel in de buurt, ze heet floor
<CoolePascal> proest
<CoolePascal> dus toch
<CoolePascal> ik had het kunnen weten
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<CoolePascal> ik zal je dat besparen Wolfje
<CoolePascal> ga maar naar je meissie
<CoolePascal> en geen stoute dingen doen he
<_WolfeZ_> Waarom heen gaan Ze is er al
<Mickeytje> 14 is nog een beetje jong.
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Ben voorbereid op alles
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: We leven in 2013
<Mickeytje> wahahaha
<Mickeytje> klopt ik ben maar saai
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: ze zitten bij men geld in.
<CoolePascal> ??
<Mickeytje> ??
<Mickeytje> dat klinkt fout
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Vroeger gebruikten ze er geiten darmen voor.
<_WolfeZ_> nu latex geloof ik
<Mickeytje> We leren nog wat van _WolfeZ_
<CoolePascal> nu ja  igg iets wat hij wel goed weet zonder veel boekenwjsheid te leren
<Mickeytje> Op die leeftijd zit het hart er natuurlijk vol van
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Dat zijn intresannte dingen.
<_WolfeZ_> Wat we kregen ze mee met biologie. Kwam goed uit
<Mickeytje> van de duplo naar de rubbers
<CoolePascal> ;)
<CoolePascal> moet toegen dat ik dat ook op die leeftijd had hoor
<_WolfeZ_> Maare me ouders gaan over tien minuten weg, dan peer ik hem ook :- )
<CoolePascal> ohw ?
<Mickeytje> nog ff en we krijgen een live verslag
<CoolePascal> lijkt me
<CoolePascal> dat als je ouders weggaan
<CoolePascal> dat jij en floor vrij spel hebben
<_WolfeZ_> Oh ze gaan nu weg. Doei he, en veel plezier nog hier :-)
<_WolfeZ_> doei
<Mickeytje> eigenlijk zou deze zo op mijn epic kunnen
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Dat hebben we nu al
<Mickeytje> 'these kids of today'
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Geen goed idee
<Mickeytje> want?
<Mickeytje> Je wordt toch al publiek gelogd
<_WolfeZ_> Ja en daar geef ik toestemming voor
<_WolfeZ_> mara ik gva nu
<Mickeytje> 21:27 [freenode] -!- _WolfeZ_ [~wolfez@5ED4988B.cm-7-5c.dynamic.ziggo.nl]
<Mickeytje> hehe
<rkokkelk> goedenavond, heeft iemand tips om te beginnen met bug triaging?
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> rkokkelk: Ik denk dat je dit wel wil lezen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<rkokkelk> Bedankt, die had ik al doorgenomen zit alleen meer te kijken naar persoonlijke ervaringen?
<lordievader> rkokkelk: Ah, daar kan ik je helaas niet mee helpen. Maar wellicht is er iemand aanwezig de er ervaring mee heeft.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-14
<Vraaghetmaar> Morgûhhh
<leoquant> inferno....
<leoquant> 140513
<leoquant> pi?
<leoquant> geen dan brown fan hiero?
<Mickeytje> goedemiddag
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Hey ichat
<Vraaghetmaar> Olaaa]
<Luckiboy> Hoi Vraaghetmaar.
<Vraaghetmaar> Hoe is het?
<Luckiboy> Vraaghetmaar: Goed hoor.
<Vraaghetmaar> Luckiboy: Mooi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Vraaghetmaar> lordievader: Hallotjes
<lordievader> Hey Vraaghetmaar, hoe is het met jou?
<Vraaghetmaar> Goed met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker ;)
<Vraaghetmaar> Moooi
<Vraaghetmaar> :o
<Vraaghetmaar> ongeveer 58puntjes voor me scheikunde examen Proud (A)
<Mickeytje> zo
<Mickeytje> nog slimme mensen hier waar ik wat van kan leren?
<CoolePascal> Mickey dit is het Ubuntu kanaal.. hier komen geen slimme mensen !
<Mickeytje> Proest
<Mickeytje> Foad kan mij wel wat logica leren, was hij altijd zo vol van
<Mickeytje> flauwe zeg
<JanC_test> Mickeytje, je kan van iedereen leren, ook van domme mensen  :p
<Mickeytje> Dat klopt
<Mickeytje> domme mensen kunnen altijd nog dienen als slecht voorbeeld
<xatr0z_> of spot ende vermaeck
<Mickeytje> Dat sowieso
<Mickeytje> Kijk naar Wolfez
<Mickeytje> Een grote delegatie vermaakt zich kostelijk
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<_WolfeZ_> hey stef\
<lordievader> Hey _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<lordievader> Hoe is het ermee?
<_WolfeZ_> Śaaaaaaaaaai, moet eigelijk leren voor nl heb morgen proefwerk -_-
<_WolfeZ_> Met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat goed, probeer HTML5 app-caching werkende te krijgen.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke.
<_WolfeZ_> He als ik in mijn terminal wil typen : vim base.c
<Mickeytje> dan
<_WolfeZ_> dan komt er vi m bas e. c
<Mickeytje> typ vi in
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<Mickeytje> wat bedoel je nu ineens?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickeytje: Wa moet ik intypen?
<Mickeytje> vi base.c
<Mickeytje> <enter>
<_WolfeZ_> vi of vim?
<StefandeVries> Hij typt twee keer 'vi'...
<Mickeytje> ah ik begon te twijfelen of mijn bericht wel over kwam.
<_WolfeZ_> Maar waarom vi ik wil vim.
<StefandeVries> Ja dat weet ik niet.
 * Mickeytje bangs head to the wall
<StefandeVries> Maar doe het nou maar gewoon eens.
<_WolfeZ_> Hu als ik in de terminal een i type doet ie automatisch eer een spatsie in?
<Mickeytje> Misschien moet je maar nano gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Staat je terminal ingesteld op een monospace font?
<_WolfeZ_> Nee maar hiij doet het alleen in de terminal, in xterm niet in terminater niet.
<_WolfeZ_> Zal f kijken
<_WolfeZ_> ja
<lordzett> lo ppl
<oortjes> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-15
<_WolfeZ_> Hey Mickeytje, de negeer sesie is weer voorbij toch?
<mlankhorst> Mickeytje: /ignore * join quit :-)
<henk_> hoi
<rozebig> goede morgen
<rozebig> is hier iemand
<StefandeVries> Er zijn hier wel 59 mensen.
<rozebig> ok maar lees niets
<rozebig> en als ik goede morgen zeg krijg ik geen antwoord vandaar
<StefandeVries> Er zijn niet veel mensen acief op het moment. :-)
<rozebig> meeste zijn gewoon aan het werk denk
<rozebig> maar mag ik wat vragen
<StefandeVries> Zeker mag dat.
<StefandeVries> Als iemand het leest en het antwoord weet, zullen ze waarschijnlijk antwoorden.
<rozebig> heb jij een android gsm en hoe zie jij hem op je linux distro en welke gebruik je dan
<rozebig> heb alles geprobeerd maar het lukt me maar niet
<CasW> Als je daar problemen mee hebt, kan het helpen om hem in mass storage mode te zetten
<CasW> (Brb, herstarten)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een Windows Phone GSM.
<rozebig> ok
<StefandeVries> Dus helaas. :~(
<rozebig> heb een S 4
<rozebig> maar hij ziet hem wel en daar houd het dan op
<rozebig> heb verschillende distros geprobeerd maar helaas, heb nu wwel weer wat gevonden maar moet ik weer terug naar ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Da's nog een redelijk nieuw toestel.
<StefandeVries> Zoals CasW zei, staat de telefoon in Mass Storage Mode?
<rozebig> redelijk??????? 2 weken op de markt
<rozebig> hoe kan ik dat zien
<StefandeVries> Bij de USB-opties zou een optie moeten staan in de trant van "massaopslag".
<rozebig> media - apparaat
<rozebig> MTP  of camara PTP staat nu op MTP lijkt me goed
<StefandeVries> Ja, standaard kan Ubuntu volgens mij geen MTP-apparaten openen.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga even voor je op zoek.
<StefandeVries> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<rozebig> die ken ik
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<rozebig> maar dat is voor ubuntu zit nu met kubuntu
<rozebig> en niet dus, install ubuntu wel weer
<StefandeVries> Je kunt het ook toepassen op Kubuntu.
<rozebig> gebeurd alleen niets
<rozebig> krijg de koppeling niet die is voor ubuntu
<rozebig> vind hem alleen via de zoekfunctie in het menu
<rozebig> en als ik hem open gebeurd er nix
<oortjes> mogguh
<Mickeytje> moggel
<oortjes> hey nog meer levende wezens int irc kanaal
<Mickeytje> altijd
<Mickeytje> de rest is zo saaaaiiiiii
<oortjes> ik heb een eigen servertje gebouwd
<oortjes> een hp thinclient met 12.04 serop
<Mickeytje> oh dear
<oortjes> erop
<Mickeytje> ik kan dat niet meer horen
<Mickeytje> iedereen bouwt servers
<oortjes> haha
<oortjes> voornamelijk voor irssi
<oortjes> zo kan ik altijd online blijven
<Mickeytje> dan zou ik een vps nemen, wss nog goedkoper qua stroom
<oortjes> vps?
<oortjes> de hp was gratis
<oortjes> :-p
<Mickeytje> virtual private server
<Mickeytje> dan huur je een servertje
<Mickeytje> maar ehh
<Mickeytje> zolang je niet de stroom hoeft te betalen...ach
<oortjes> ahc
<oortjes> ach, heb 2 kids, de plasma staat vaak aan, 1 pc, 2 laptops, media player
<oortjes> t meeste staal altijd wel aan
<Mickeytje> hmm tja
<Mickeytje> wij proberen hier heel zuinig te leven
<Mickeytje> zonnepanelen voor 1 1/2 huishouden
<Mickeytje> Op de afwasmachine  en de koelkast zowat alles op 12 v
<StefandeVries> Ja maar ja.
<StefandeVries> Voltage zegt niks over wattage.
<Mickeytje> true
<Mickeytje> mijn huisgenoot nerd dat allemaal uit
<StefandeVries> Niet zonder amperage althans. :P
<Mickeytje> hey nerd
<Mickeytje> ff dimme jij :P
<mlankhorst> maar verlies = I²R
<Mickeytje> Misschien moet ik maar een server consultancy bedrijfje beginnen
<mlankhorst> dus hoger voltage is beter
<Mickeytje> met al die mensen die allemaal servertjes willen
<Mickeytje> Les 1: De internetkabel aansluiten
<Mickeytje> Les 2: de usbstick met Debian erin steken en installen
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
 * Mickeytje gaat weg
<_WolfeZ_> Doei
<Mickeytje> x
<_WolfeZ_> wtf hoezo gay.
<Mickeytje> ah homofoob...altijd leuk
<leoquant> x
<Ian`> xxx
<leoquant> xxxxx
<mlankhorst> nah gay is tegenwoordig het woordje voor stom, heeft niks met homofobie te maken :-)
<_WolfeZ_> Wie mijn nederlands slecht vind moet dit zien!
<_WolfeZ_> http://www.helpmij.nl/forum/showthread.php/769692-lening-bieden-voor-de-nederlandse
<mlankhorst> slecht vindt*
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst: Kijk die tekst maar es
<mlankhorst> Kijk maar eens naar die tekst..
<_WolfeZ_> Dude...
<_WolfeZ_> http://139.164.137.131/ lol zo leuk he wamp servertjes hacken :P
<OerHeks> .. _WolfeZ_  dat je nederlands niet beheerst oke, maar laat het hacken achterwege, totaal niet intressant voor ubuntu support. (wamp is zo lek als een vergietje)
<_WolfeZ_> He waar staan de ubuntu scripts
<StefandeVries> Welke scripts?
<_WolfeZ_> De achtergrond software center alles
<_WolfeZ_> de kernel
<StefandeVries> Als je sudo apt-get source pakketnaam in de terminal invoert, download je de source van dat pakket.
<_WolfeZ_> Ja maar heb ubuntu al, ik wil gewoon de files van ubuntu bewerken
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat niet altijd.
<_WolfeZ_> Ik wil het proberen
<StefandeVries> Moet je overigens wel de src-bron aanzetten.
<OerHeks> Je kan de sourcecode bewerken.
<StefandeVries> Niet altijd.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn pakketten waarvoor geen source package is.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Hoe?
<OerHeks> klopt, unity balk is as it is.
<_WolfeZ_> dat is niete rg
<_WolfeZ_> Ik moet gewoon weten waar ze staan enzo
<StefandeVries> http://packages.ubuntu.com/src:name
<StefandeVries> En vervang dan name door de naam van het pakket waarvan je de source wilt zien.
<StefandeVries> Ze staan standaard niet op je systeem.
<StefandeVries> Maar zoals gezegd met apt-get source en een geactiveerde source package bron behaal je hetzelfde.
<OerHeks> In je softwaregedoe ( in zit niet op unity) kan je in je ΅bronnen" de sourcecode aanzetten.  dan vind je de src in /usr/src/
<OerHeks> c/in/ik
<StefandeVries> Jep.  Dus dat.
<StefandeVries> Makkelijker kunnen we het niet maken.
<_WolfeZ_> Oh oke
<_WolfeZ_> Wat zijn die van de balken?
<StefandeVries> Die van unity?
<StefandeVries> Ik vermoed "unity".
<OerHeks> er is nog een tool war je veel instellingen kan aanpassen,  dconf editor
<OerHeks> of ubuntu-tweak
<_WolfeZ_> Nee ik en n vriend willen ubuntu aan passen tot een einigen ubuntu based os zeg maar
<CasW> _WolfeZ_: Probeer eerst eens iets als Gentoo te installeren (http://gentoo.org/), dan heb je een beetje een idee van hoe het nu eigenlijk allemaal in elkaar zit ;-)
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, maar ubuntu heeft toch de scripts gewon op de harde schijf?
<StefandeVries> Niet per se als bronbestand.
<StefandeVries> En die zoek je.
<_WolfeZ_> Dus eigelijk moet ik al die bestanden downloaden?
<StefandeVries> Als je daarin wijzigingen aanwilt brengen zul je of bestaande Pythonscripts moeten aanpassen, of C++-code moeten aanpassen en hercompileren.
<StefandeVries> aan wilt*
<_WolfeZ_> Dus ik moet ze eigelijk downloaden?
<StefandeVries> Dat probeer ik al sinds je je vraag stelde duidelijk te maken.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke en hoe gaat dat het makelijkste?
<StefandeVries> ...
<StefandeVries> Heb je meegelezen in de afgelopen 20 minuten? :P
<_WolfeZ_> ja maar meot k alles gaan typen?
<StefandeVries> Nee, je kunt de bronbestanden downloaden, aanpassen naar de je wil en de resulterende library's en binary's daar zetten waar ze nodig zijn.
<StefandeVries> s/de je/je/
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: s/de/je/je?
<OerHeks> _WolfeZ_, grinnik
<OerHeks> om een WAMP server te hacken moet u ook tiepen :-D
<_WolfeZ_> Maar niet zo veel..
<StefandeVries> Je hoeft ook niet alles opnieuw te typen, zoals ik al zei.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed, succes.
<_WolfeZ_> Het is me nog niet duidelijk welke ik moet downloaden?
<StefandeVries> ...
<StefandeVries> Wat wil je precies aanpassen?
<_WolfeZ_> Ehhm balken als eerste en de naam enzo
<StefandeVries> welke balken?
<OerHeks> Ik moet een verse kernel, hooger dan 3.8.8 >>>> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM3MjA
<_WolfeZ_> Nou je hebt die menu balk boven in, het inlog scherm en de software center naam enzo
<StefandeVries> Ja, begin dan eens eerst met unity
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe?
<StefandeVries> Ja kom op zeg.
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get source unity, misschien?
<StefandeVries> De bronbestanden staan dan, zoals OerHeks ook al gezegd heeft, in /usr/src/unity
<_WolfeZ_> Reading package lists... Done
<_WolfeZ_> Building dependency tree
<_WolfeZ_> Reading state information... Done
<_WolfeZ_> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<_WolfeZ_> Ik heb het niet?
<StefandeVries> Zie 17:59, wat OerHeks zei.  En wat ik zei.
<_WolfeZ_> Xchat zegt geen tijd :(
 * OerHeks gaat even stofzuigen
<_WolfeZ_> in usr/scr staat niks?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Dus word moeilijk?
<StefandeVries> Is het downloaden gelukt?
<_WolfeZ_> Reading package lists... Done
<_WolfeZ_> Building dependency tree
<_WolfeZ_> Reading state information... Done
<_WolfeZ_> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<_WolfeZ_>  dit zegt ie
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<CasW> En daarom moest je dus bronnen aanzetten in je softwarecentrum xD
<StefandeVries> Ja, nogal logisch dat er niks in /usr/src staat hè.
<StefandeVries> Als het downloaden niet lukt.
<_WolfeZ_> oh
<_WolfeZ_> Ik heb hem aan en hij doet het nog niet?
<StefandeVries> Luister, ik wil niet lullig doen, maar misschien moet je inderdaad eerst een distro als Gentoo of Arch werkend krijgen.
<OerHeks> na aanzetten, check for updates draaien, of apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jelmer> FWIW apt-get source download naar de huidige directorie, niet noodzakelijk naar /usr/src
<jelmer> _WolfeZ_: heb je "apt-get update" gedraaid na het editten van /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<_WolfeZ_> nee
<StefandeVries> "It will then find and download into the current directory the newest available version of that source package while respecting the default release" -- inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Excuses.
<StefandeVries> I stand corrected. ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Ben zo terug moet eten
<_WolfeZ_> Reading package lists... Done
<_WolfeZ_> Building dependency tree
<_WolfeZ_> Reading state information... Done
<_WolfeZ_> E: Unable to find a source package for
<OerHeks> unity heeft geen source, het is closed source
<OerHeks> net zoas flashplugin, en nog een paar anderen
<jelmer> OerHeks: unity is open source
<OerHeks> ow?
<jelmer> altijd al geweest :-)
<jelmer> GPLv3 IIRC
<OerHeks> ah zo, weer wat geleerd.
<OerHeks> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<oortjes> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo oortjes.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Het is gelukt heb unity van interneetgeplukt
<StefandeVries> MooI!
<StefandeVries> En toen had-ie z'n kernel fout aangepast.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Als ik unity heb aangepast waar moet ik het dan in ubuntu plaatsen? En hoe kan ik het testen?
<StefandeVries> Dan moet je hetcompileren.
<StefandeVries> Terugplaatsen: geen idee.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe compile je hele mappen?
<perre`vl> 'n avond
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: ?
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: ey
<CoolePascal> Hey Wolfje
<_WolfeZ_> hey
<CoolePascal> hoe gaatie joh ?
<_WolfeZ_> Goed hoor, ben met n vriend ubuntu aan het aanpassen! Met jou?
<CoolePascal> hmmm gaat wel... beetje overloaded maar gaat al weer wat beter... printjes aan het ontwerpen... haat ik maar ja... niemand doet het voor me
<_WolfeZ_> lol
<_WolfeZ_> beterschap,
<_WolfeZ_> ;p
<CoolePascal> tnx
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Heb jij enig verstand van unity? Of hoe ik hetg test>
<CoolePascal> Eigenlijk niet Wolfje, ik weet een hoop, maar over grafische gebruikers interfaces moet je me echt niets vragen... kan net met een browser omgaan.
<perre`vl> unity = da lastig desktopgedoe dat je krijgt na een ubuntu installatie ?
<perre`vl> met die knoppen links in een balk ?
<StefandeVries> perre`vl: ja dat.
<perre`vl> bah
<perre`vl> dunno waarom hij dat wil maar ik haalde het direct weg
<_WolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Lol heb nu unity door mn mint menu lopen -_-
<perre`vl> zolang explorer er maar niet doorloopt
<OerHeks> unity is toch prachtig?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Daarom gebruik jij het toch ook?
<OerHeks> uhm... nee?
<lordievader> Hmm sarcasme was kennelijk niet duidelijk...
<OerHeks> ik zit alleen met een Kubuntu gug, tijd loopt 2 uur achter na reboot
<OerHeks> bug*
<OerHeks> UTC staat uitgevinkt, tzdata geupdate, noppes nada niks
<OerHeks> en ik wil een nieuwere kernel dan 3.8.8 > http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM3MjA
<OerHeks> tijd voor nog eens een reboot
<OerHeks> 06:21 pm ... grumble
<StefandeVries> Nee hoor, 8:21.
<perre`vl> kde heb ik 1 keer geprobeerd
<OerHeks> dank u
<perre`vl> stond snel terug op gnome
<StefandeVries> Ik zit ook in KDE.
<perre`vl> rebooten :(
<_wolfeZ_> Hey mijn hele pc was gecrasht en hat alleen nopg debian op usb, hoe pak ik een tar bestand uit in debian?
<_wolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Wat is gnome eigelijk?
<OerHeks> tar -xvzf *.tar.gz && man tar
<OerHeks> de -x is het belangrijkste, eXtract
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Zijn dat commands?
<OerHeks> ja, zie: man tar
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Gnome is toch net zo iets als unity?
<OerHeks> unity draait op gnome wm
<_wolfeZ_> ?? is unity gebaseerd op gnome?
<OerHeks> je kan ook puur gnome3 doen, zoals gnome3 bedoelt is ( je vind zelfde functies terug maar dan niet op een balk)
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Gnome is toch de interface?
<OerHeks> ja, grafische interface, a.k.a. windows manager
<_wolfeZ_> Oke, kom er neyt achter debian kent geen sudo
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<OerHeks> #debian-nl
<_wolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Het is su
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Wat zijn die gasten moeilijk -_-
<StefandeVries> Sudo is gewoon te installeren.  Sterker nog, sudo wordt standaard geïnstalleerd als bij de installatie geen expliciet rootwachtwoord gegeven wordt.
<OerHeks> www wortel wacht woord
<_wolfeZ_> hoe maak je bootable usb op debian? Ben er nu al zat van!! Ga weer terug naar ubuntu
<CoolePascal> watje
<_wolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Sorry heb nu al n hekel aan "debi" vind floor veel leuker :P
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Weet jij hoe?
<CoolePascal> Wolfje, als je niet verder dan ubu komt hoe wil je dan al die dingen eigen maken waarmee je Mickey grijze haren bezorgd (arme mickey)
<StefandeVries> Niet.  Maar ja.
<_wolfeZ_> He wil gewoon met unity werken'
<_wolfeZ_> vond mint ook wel leuk allen ging laptop zo snel leeg, windows is gewoon kut.
<_wolfeZ_> en debian ook n beetje
<trijntje> _wolfeZ_: bootable usb maak je met 'unetbootin'
<OerHeks> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<OerHeks> kijk wel even wat je usb stick is, sdb of sdc whatever.
<CoolePascal> Wolfje je gebruikt linux omdat je windows kut vindt ?   wat vind je dat zo erg aan windows ?
<_wolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Het maakt mn laptop sloom, te veel virussen, het is te duur, het is lelijk... moet ik doorgaan?
<OerHeks> maar je hebt er voor betaald toch?
<CoolePascal> ja want ik heb nog geen enkel valide argument gehoord
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: valide?
<_wolfeZ_> bedoel CoolePascal
<OerHeks> Op mijn pc zit geen stickertje, en is nog maagdelijk ( nooit windows gedraaid)
<CoolePascal> dat is toch niets bijzonders ? hier ook
<OerHeks> klopt heel normaal tegenwoordig.
<_wolfeZ_> Heb mijn windows stickertje er af geropt
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Ik doe dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1 en de terminal doet allemaal raare codes
<StefandeVries> Je snapt wat het commando doet?
<_wolfeZ_> nope
<StefandeVries> Oke.
<_wolfeZ_> denk dat ie hem uitpakt en op us zet
<_wolfeZ_> het zjn allemaal van die vraagtekens dingen enz
<lordievader> Met dd is het wel handig als je het commando begrijpt.
<lordievader> _wolfeZ_: Ga eens wat meer man pages lezen...
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig had je er geen su of sudo voor staan.
<_wolfeZ_> wat doet deze command?
<OerHeks> uhm ja, kijk eerst waar je bent, of je in de folder met de iso staat. >> ls
<lordievader> _wolfeZ_: man dd
<StefandeVries> Je stuurde laatst iemand een Let Me Google That For You-link.
<StefandeVries> Doe het zelf nu ook eens. ;)
<_wolfeZ_> oh hij copy en convert bestanden
<OerHeks> en dan zien watj e usb is >> su fdisk -l
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Let me google that for you linkjes gaan tegen de Code of Conduct in ;) (weet niet of die op dit kanaal van toepassing is)
<OerHeks> "meestal" is het sdb
<StefandeVries> Ja, en ja.
<StefandeVries> Maar die wordt niet gehandhaafd hier, volgens mij.
<OerHeks> jongenheren, ik ben van 2003 tot 2008 gestruikeld met linux, tot ik iemand naast me kreeg zitten :-)
<_wolfeZ_> OerHeks: Is dit wel goed er kommen allemaal vraagteken plaatjes en het duurtbest wel lang...
<StefandeVries> Je laat het gewoon doorlopen ook nog?
<OerHeks> ...
<lordievader> _wolfeZ_: Je weet dat dd redelijk low level is? En hele hardeschrijven weg kan blazen zonder dat het iets zegt?
<OerHeks> owjee, heb ik weer iemands pc omzeep geholpen?
<StefandeVries> Voer het alsjeblieft NOOIT uit als root zonder dat je volledig snapt wat je doet.
<StefandeVries> Als je dat doet en het verprutst je systeem is een herinstallatie de enige optie.
<_wolfeZ_> ohoh
<_wolfeZ_> geloof dat ik root aan had, weet niet zeker
<_wolfeZ_> hij begint te piepen....
<_wolfeZ_> dit isd eng
<StefandeVries> Dan is er nu de tweede aangesloten disk gebeurd.
<StefandeVries> iets met*
<CoolePascal> als je rm -rf / doet weet je zeker of je root had
<lordievader> _wolfeZ_: Jij was toch degene die standaard als root wou draaien? Om dit soort redenen moet je dat dus niet doen.
<StefandeVries> Doe toch maar niet voor de zekerheid.
<CoolePascal> ahhh wolfje draait standaard als root ?   we hebben met een echte vakman te doen dus
<lordievader> CoolePascal: Zoiets wou hij vorige week, geloof ik.
<StefandeVries> Dat wilde hij, of hij het na afraden echt doet weten we niet.
<_wolfeZ_> CoolePascal: Nee wel met iemand die soms zen systeem door dit soort dingen sloopt en dan heel erg hard lacht :(
<StefandeVries> In ieder geval.
<CoolePascal> tja... wat moet ik zeggen....
<StefandeVries> Herstart je pc eens.
<CoolePascal> dom is niet het juiste woord denk ik
<StefandeVries> Als-ie niet meer opstart weet je genoeg.
<lordievader> Ach ja, mijn mening is wel dat je veel leert van je systeem slopen. (En het daarna weer fixen natuurlijk).
<_wolfeZ_> Er is nig niks gebeurd op men usb?
<_wolfeZ_> heb nog een kappote live cd naast me liggen maar op n gegeven moment loopt ie vast
<StefandeVries> Herstart je pc nou eens.
 * OerHeks denkt daar gaat me karma op launchpad
<lordievader> OerHeks: Zo erg zal het toch niet zijn? Toch, _wolfeZ_ *keeps fingers crossed*
<StefandeVries> Woops.
<StefandeVries> Nou heren.
<StefandeVries> Hopelijk valt het mee. :P
<lordievader> Hopelijk heeft hij alleen zijn stikje opgeblazen.
<lordievader> stickje*
<StefandeVries> Ja, /dev/sdb1.
<StefandeVries> Hopelijk heeft-ie niet meer dan 1 HDD in zijn systeem. :P
<StefandeVries> Of SSD, maar goed.
<Gorash_> <lordievader> Ach ja, mijn mening is wel dat je veel leert van je systeem slopen. (En het daarna weer fixen natuurlijk).
<OerHeks> Maar deed ik het nou fout? :-(
<lordievader> Gorash_: ?
<Gorash_> nou, mijn upgrade waarbij mij /var met www en sql dir gewiped werden, daar heb ik idd van geleerd... ;0
<StefandeVries> OerHeks: dat hangt af van de mate van verprutsing. :D
<Gorash_> !
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik zou zeggen van niet, jij wist niet dat hij dingen als root draaide.
<StefandeVries> Hallo wolfje.
<StefandeVries> En?
<wolfje> Hij doet het nog, zit nu op live cd ubuntu, ben nu ubu iso aan het downloaden...
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Duurt alleen heel lang
<lordievader> wolfje: Wat heb je van je hdd afgeslingerd?
<wolfje> lordievader: Geen idee, maakt ook geen reet uit!
<OerHeks> Ja, maar nu weten we niet of ik je systeem vernaggelt heb, dat word bijgehouden.
<Mickeytje> lol
<Mickeytje> ach heeft ie weer een leermoment
<Mickeytje> vroeger mocht je nog een dd if of grap maken
<wolfje> OerHeks: Hoezo word dat bijgehouden?
<OerHeks> althans, dat doe ik zelf.
<wolfje> OerHeks: Alle bestanden zijn er geloof ik nog
<Mickeytje> is wolje wolvez
<Mickeytje> of is dit een nieuwe variant?
<OerHeks> dan denk ik dat ge geen su gedaan heeft
<OerHeks> maargoed
<Luckiboy> Nieuwe variant.. lol
<wolfje> wolfje is de wolf
<Mickeytje> dus geen wolfez
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<Luckiboy> Zelfde IP
<wolfje> alleen een nieuwe versie
<Mickeytje> dat is zoals windows?
<Mickeytje> elke keer de belofte op meer verbetering en meer stabiliteit?
<wolfje> Mickeytje: Wanneer heb ik dat "beloofd" dan?
<Luckiboy> Deed je dat maar.
<Luckiboy> (sorry, mocht ik niet zeggen)
<Mickeytje> :P
<Mickeytje> proest
<Luckiboy> :P
<wolfje> Luckiboy: Volgens Mickeytje heeft het toch geen nut dus ja
<Mickeytje> ik van nature een beetje terughoudend
<Luckiboy> wolfje: En jij doet alles (of laat alles) wat anderen zeggen?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<wolfje> Luckiboy: Jij wel dan?
<Luckiboy> Nee, dat was ironisch bedoeld.
<Mickeytje> het is iig wel beter dan gtst
<wolfje> Mickeytje: Dat is windows ook -_-
<Mickeytje> it so hard to be humble around.
<Mickeytje> ....
<wolfje> ;(
<OerHeks> Not if you are a Bee
<Mickeytje> float like a butterfly, sting like a bee --mohammed ali
<wolfje> :(
<Mickeytje> Hey wolfje, al eens een server gebouwd?
<wolfje> nope
<wolfje> Mickeytje: why
<OerHeks> minecr...oops
<Mickeytje> :P
<Mickeytje> gewoon, seems fitting
<wolfje> OerHeks: F*** mc
<Mickeytje> pardon?!
<wolfje> dat mc poep is
<StefandeVries> Minecraft is geweldig.  Je riskeert een permaban.
<wolfje> En ik vind minecraft peop
<Mickeytje> StefandeVries zegt het, dus kijk uit
<OerHeks> oops, ik doe aan uitlokking :P
<wolfje> eh nee, id de gemeenschaps regels staat niks over minecraft! En ik vind minecraft een poep spel
<Mickeytje> three strikes
<Luckiboy> Vraagje (niet m.b.t. Ubuntu): Hoe verander je een sprite in Javascript zonder het te resetten?
<wolfje> #javascript-nl
<StefandeVries> Mja.
<StefandeVries> Dat moet dus niet hier. ;)
<wolfje> :P
<Luckiboy> wolfje: die bestaat niet.
<StefandeVries> Wat voor Wolfje geldt... :P
<wolfje> Luckiboy: lol
<Luckiboy> Nu we toch offtopic bezig zijn...
<Luckiboy> :P
<StefandeVries> In #javascript zitten zo'n 800 mensen.
<StefandeVries> ##javascript, excuses.
<Luckiboy> I know, daar heb ik het al gevraagd.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Luckiboy> Maar die komen alleen tot de constatering: Ah, daar zit de fout. En bieden vervolgens geen oplossing.
<StefandeVries> aardig. :p
<Luckiboy> Zijn we het daar over eens. :P
<wolfje> Moet eigelijk slapen :P
<wolfje> maar heb gezegd ben ak leren :P
<Luckiboy> ...
<wolfje> Maar k ga eerst ubuntu instaleren en daan ak wel ff leren
 * wolfje moet huilen zn rockstar energy staat nog beneden ;)
<wolfje> snik snik
<wolfje> Luckiboy: wat ....
<CoolePascal> wolfje nogal een watje zeg
<wolfje> CoolePascal: Heb een energy verslaving L)
<wolfje> :(
<CoolePascal> nee je hebt kenlijk een nepdrankje verslaving... doe er wat aan.
<wolfje> CoolePascal: Nee vind een blikje de week wel goed, was vroeger veel erger
<CoolePascal> eens per week is ook niets mis mee
<CoolePascal> ik doe ook hooguit een biertje op een week
<wolfje> CoolePascal: nee maar 3 a 4 de dag wel :(
<CoolePascal> idd
<wolfje> en dat deed ik vroeger, slechte combinatie met ad hd
<CoolePascal> het is iets wat adhd op zijn minst stimuleert
<Mickeytje> niet per se waar
<CoolePascal> ouders van tegenwoordig zouden moeten weten wat voor troep er in snoep en kinderdrankjes zirt
<Mickeytje> maar goed
<Mickeytje> idd het zou kindermishandeling moeten wezen
<Mickeytje> teveel suiker en caffeine
<CoolePascal> en teveel tv
<Mickeytje> oude mannetjes lastig vallen over c++
 * OerHeks was al grijzende op 22 jaar
<CoolePascal> arme OerHeks
<OerHeks> papa is in 1 nacht grijs geworden.
<CoolePascal> ik kreeg grijze haren van Mickey
<wolfje> Waarom kan ik mn usb niet gebruiken? Er zit debian op kan hem niet verwijderen?
<CoolePascal> nu weetr van Wolfje
<Mickeytje> lol
<CoolePascal> je ken ehm niet mounten Wolfje ?
<Mickeytje> dd if of
<Mickeytje> voor al je problemen
<Mickeytje> dan heb je er 1
<CoolePascal> pas maar op voorie zn sda verneukt
<wolfje> Hij zt er in, hij is gevonden maar ik wil hem gebruiken maar hij staat vol, en kkan geen bestanden verwijderen?
<Mickeytje> ik weet wel hoe je dat doet
<CoolePascal> issie wel gemount ?
<OerHeks> je moet hem eren. format-eren.
<Mickeytje> maar dan tiep je per ongeluk sda in en dan heb ik het weer gedaan
<CoolePascal> Oer
<CoolePascal> als hij dat niet zelf kan
<OerHeks> fat32jes
<Mickeytje> fat16
<wolfje> OerHeks: Probeer ik met gparted maar kan niet vinde
<OerHeks> fat16 mag ook
<CoolePascal> moet hij dan niet eens ophouden met zn eigen distro te bouwen
<Mickeytje> is hij daar nu mee bezig?
<wolfje> Format is grijs kan dus niet formateren via gparted?
<CoolePascal> wolfje
<CoolePascal> console jongen
<wolfje> ja?
<CoolePascal> niks klilkklakklaar    dat is voor homo's
<Mickeytje> cli
<OerHeks> een moet is het begin van een noest in het hout.  een moetje een gedwongen huwelijk.
<Mickeytje> ja en je vond het maar gay
<Mickeytje> al die kusjes
<wolfje> Mickeytje: Zolang ze vaan floor zijn heb ik er geen moeite mee....
 * Mickeytje werpt een kusje toe
<wolfje> CoolePascal: Nou vertel hoe?
<CoolePascal> issie gemount wolfje ?
 * OerHeks gaat wandelen
<wolfje> CoolePascal: Hoe kom ik daar achter via de console?
<CoolePascal> tiep gewoon eens mount
<CoolePascal> jonge jonge Wolfje toch
<CoolePascal> dat zijn echt heel basale dingen hoor
<CoolePascal> al eens een unix boek gelezen ?
<CoolePascal> alsd je echt wat over linux wilt leren
<CoolePascal> begin dan eens wat meer in console te doen
<wolfje> dit betekent ja
<CoolePascal> en skip al die grafische kleuter onzin
<wolfje> CoolePascal: hij is gemount
<Mickeytje> ik hoor een pascal opvoeding
<Mickeytje> me gusta
<Mickeytje> dat is een koud bad
<CoolePascal> Mickey ben je toch gewend van me
<Mickeytje> maar je leert wel wat
<CoolePascal> jij bent er wijzer van geworden
<CoolePascal> en velen met jouw
<Mickeytje> klopt
<Mickeytje> op de TUS
<CoolePascal> laatst nog een HBO student die me bedankte omdat ik ehm steesd op zijn lazweer gaf
<wolfje> CoolePascal: En nu?
<CoolePascal> wat zegtie over die stick
<CoolePascal> wat staat er allemaal als je mount tikt
<StefandeVries> Moet je dat in Firefox invoeren?
<CoolePascal> lol
<wolfje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668898/
<Mickeytje> rw
<Mickeytje> read write
<CoolePascal> getver heb je zo'n maffe mapper gebruikt
<CoolePascal> man man man...
<Mickeytje> ehjhh
<Mickeytje> pascal
<Mickeytje> heb ik ook he
<Mickeytje> lux format
<CoolePascal> bah
<Mickeytje> encryptie
<CoolePascal> ik gebruik dat soort flauwigheid nooit
<wolfje> CoolePascal: En nu?
<CoolePascal> doe es ls -ld /dev/media/Debian   Tabtoets
<CoolePascal> vroeger vroeg ik gewoon een accountje bij zo'n gast
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik ben geen systeembeheerder voor de schooljeugd he
<wolfje> ls: cannot access /dev/media/Debian: No such file or directory
<CoolePascal> sry mijn fout
<wolfje> ?
<CoolePascal> ls -ld /media/Debian   tabtoets
<Gorash_> ik moet ook maar eens mijn fstab updaten, kloteschijf word weer niet automatisch gemount
<CoolePascal> Gorash_,  sabotage van de russen
<CoolePascal> ik ga zo slapen
<CoolePascal> kinderbedtijd he
<Gorash_> nu al?
<Gorash_> ik begin net
<Gorash_> even 1000 gb in de que zetten, we betalen niet voor niets 1.50 voor usenet access
<CoolePascal> gn
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-16
<wolfje> Hallo
* SWAT changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org
<Mickeytje> hoi x
<Marcus> Hallo
<Marcus> heb alleen ubuntu op me harde schijf, heb ik dan een virusscanner nodig en waar kan ik die vinden?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Mickeytje> potjandosie
<Mickeytje> ineens connectie reset
<xatr0z_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM3Mjk
<xatr0z_> chromium ipv firefox
<xatr0z_> gebruik chromium al een tijdje inmiddels.. maar opzich wel jammer, mozilla heeft wel de echte opensource community
<xatr0z_> chromium ook wel netjes hoor maar developmentproces is wel erg ouderwetsch
<commandoline> het is nog niet zeker? Die sessie begint pas over een paar minuten.
<commandoline> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-16/
<Mickeytje> de waut
 * ichat zet zń pepernoten op  chromium 
<ichat> ik ben alleen benieuwd of ze dan thunderbird ook zullen laten vallen
<StefandeVries> Weer iets dat ik uit de standaard installatie moet slopen.
<ichat> StefandeVries:  - net als   unity-lens-amazon  unbuntu one,   en landscape client  bedoel je...
 * oortjes zegt goedenavond
<StefandeVries> Onder andere ja.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, tegenwoordig gebruik ik Arch, Debian en Kubuntu.
<ichat> het verbaasd me eerlijk gezegt dat er voor de Neder-belgische markt    niet gekozen hebben om amazon te verruilen voor bijv bol
<ichat> ik bedoel amazon heeft  vziw  niet eens een officieel distributie kanaal in onze landjes
<ichat> persoonlijk vind ik arch te veel gerommel   de helft van de tijd breek ik iets en ben  uren bezig om uit te zoeken hoe of waarom het fout ging
<ichat> dus voor mij ook de overweging om tot debian te gaan, al vind ik sommige ubuntu dingetjes toch wel weer leuk.
<Luckiboy>  /quit
<commandoline> chromium vs. firefox gaat verder op de mailing list, en ze hebben nog een aardige lijst dingen die chromium nog niet kan en firefox wel, dus ik moet het nog zien :P
<CasW> Hm, wat voor dingen zijn dat dan?
<Mustangman1966> Hallo, ik heb een vraag, na mijn her installatie van Xubuntu 12.04 lts wil Ubuntu one niet meer opstarten, kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> CasW, o.a. dat ik geen IPcam kan bekijken met chromium.
<OerHeks> Ubuntu one wil niet opstarten? probeer eens je account te openen in je browser, en zien of je huidige pc met misschien een nieuwe naam toegang heeft ?
<OerHeks> eventueel account op je pc wissen enopnieuw instellen, wil ook wel eens helpen
<commandoline> CasW: en verder: problemen met orca (screen reader), geen pdf reader, werkt niet op alle processorarchitecturen om de belangrijkste uit de aantekeningen te pakken
<Mustangman1966> Oké, ga ik proberen.
<commandoline> CasW: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21788/foundations-1305-chromium-default-browser/ (inloggen vereist)
<CasW> Hm, ik had niet verwacht dat het zo ver ging, eigenlijk, ik dacht dat Chromium ook wel op meerdere processorarchitecturen werkten, gebaseerd op helemaal niets :-P
<ichat> geen ip cam bekijken met chromium?
<Mustangman1966> in de browser start mijn account op, maar op Xubuntu niet.
<ichat> OerHeks:  over wat voor cam heb je het dan?
<OerHeks> linksys wvc54cga
<OerHeks> brb even reboot, nieuwe kernel
<Mustangman1966> hoe kan ik het makkelijkst Ubunto One herinstalleren?
<OerHeks> zo, ben ik weer
<OerHeks> eens kijken, wat is mijn ip ?
<OerHeks> hmm leuk, huidige firefox laat ook niks zien :-D
<OerHeks> 62.163.62.223
<OerHeks> de gein is, als je op 'Video" klikt, doet ie niks, maar klik je op "setup" bovenaan, dan zie je wel een beeldje
<OerHeks> chromium en chrome en firefox eender
<Mustangman> hoe krijg ik Ubuntu One weer werkend op Xubuntu 12.04, hij is wel geinstalleerd, maar hij wil niet opstarten?
<Mustangman> Help, mijn Ubuntu One start niet op in Xubuntu?
<ichat> OerHeks:  - best lullig idd
<ichat> persoonlijk heb ik een tenvis,  en eerlijk gezegt weet ik ook niet wat / hoeveel het ding doet met verschillende browsers
<ichat> van sommige van die dingen zou het leuk zijn als er eens een firmware update kwam met een html5  <video>   setup
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat ik een .cgi adres moet aanroepen, maar ben daar nog niet achter.
<OerHeks> Mustangman, als account wissen en opnieuw instellen niet werkt, heb je wel de goede gegevens gebruikt? naam+ email bijvoorbeeld?
<ichat> zelf gebruik hem eigenlijk voornamelijk met mń smartphone omdat ik hem alleen gebruik als ik niet thuis ben en dan is ipcamviewer  een hele nuttige app ..
<Mustangman> Oerheks, mijn account werkt, want ik heb in de browser getest, maar als ik via het menu in Xubuntu het programma op wil starten, dan start hij niet op.
<Mustangman> waar kan het aan liggen dat Ubuntu One niet meer opstart van uit het menu in Xubuntu?
<OerHeks> geen idee, zie je ene foutmelding?
<Mustangman> nee, ik zie geen foutmelding.
<lordievader> Mustangman: Is het mogelijk om Ubuntu One vanaf de command-line te starten?
<Mustangman> Hoe doe ik dat (ben een beginner in Xubuntu)?
<OerHeks> hmm handig
<OerHeks> u1sdtool --quit
<OerHeks> u1sdtool --connect
<OerHeks> u1sdtool --refresh-shares
<OerHeks> u1sdtool --status
<OerHeks> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<OerHeks> For debugging purposes logfiles are located at: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<OerHeks> je zou in de log kunnen zien wat er gebeurt.
<Mustangman> dit krijg ik als status: State: READY
<Mustangman>     connection: Not User With Network
<Mustangman>     description: ready to connect
<Mustangman>     is_connected: False
<Mustangman>     is_error: False
<Mustangman>     is_online: False
<Mustangman>     queues: WORKING
<Mustangman> En nu?
<OerHeks> u1sdtool --start blijft nog over, maar de service loopt wel dus, niet connected.
<OerHeks> in ubuntu zou je account in sea-horse/sleutelring staan, misschien dubbel. in xubuntu weet ik dit niet.
<Mustangman> u1sdtool --start
<Mustangman> ga ik proberen
<Mustangman> doet niks
<OerHeks> kijk eens of xubuntu een account tool heeft? voor passwoorden en sleutels?
<Mickeytje> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/05/16/1712243/leaked-microsoft-video-parodies-chrome-ad
<Mickeytje> lol
<Mustangman> ben ik weer, moest ff opnieuw opstarten
<Mustangman> ik heb seahorse, is dat goed?
<OerHeks> ja, dat is de juiste. ook wel sleutelring o.i.d. genoemd
<Mustangman> oké
<Mustangman> en nu
<Mickeytje> hmm
<OerHeks> en in Kubuntu kwallet
<Mickeytje> ik gebruik keepassxx
<Mickeytje> heerlijk
<Mickeytje> KeePassX
<OerHeks> daar vind je je account terug, als het goed is. en als het niet goed is, 2x of meer ...
<Mickeytje> OerHeks: is dat dat ding dat ook je wifi sleutels enzo onthoudt?
<OerHeks> ja, ook idd
<Mickeytje> hmm
<Mickeytje> kan handig zijn
<Mickeytje> maar geen lock mogelijkheid na x min
<OerHeks> ssh keys
<OerHeks> hmmm ja, dat is screensaver met passwoord natuurlijk.
<Mickeytje> hmmm
<Mickeytje> ok, ik ga niet beginne, het is een kwestie van smaken, maar ehh keepassxx is zo relaxt: cross platform
<Mickeytje> sleutel mogelijkheid
<Mickeytje> lock mogelijkheid enz enz, alleen geen directe hooks met bijv de network manager
<Mustangman> en nu?
<OerHeks> klopt > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/987167
<OerHeks> zou wel moeten met keys.
<OerHeks> *kunnen
<Mustangman> help, wat kan ik nog doen om ubunto One op xubuntu werkende te krijgen?
<Mustangman> quit
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-17
<frank> Ik zit te prutsen met het instaleren van een Brother HL2240D printer, heeft iemand een moment om me daar door heen te praten?
<frank> Ik heb de debś voor de lp en de cups gedownload maar krijg foutmeldingen als ik de instructies volg.
<CasW> Hm, Unity is weer gecrasht... Vorige keer was het op te lossen door in ccsm opengl weer aan te zetten, dit keer gaat OpenGL vanzelf weer uit als ik hem aanzet :-( Wat nu?
<Mickeytje> ftja
<Mickeytje> leve de gui's
<CasW> In gconf /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins staat 'ie ook gewoon, net als in /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/(Default / unity)/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<Ronnie> Heeft iemand ervaring met het installeren van ubuntu 12.04.2 64bit op een windows 8 laptop met een Nvidia 680M videokaart (en onboard intel graphics chip). We hebben al vanalles geprobeert (nomodeset met i915.modeset=1) opties en in de bios (secure boot en fastboot uitgeschakeld). Maar we krijgen na het "try ubuntu" menu (wat er wel erg kaal uit ziet vergeleken met wat ik gewend ben) krijgen we alleen een zwart beeld (ook als we "quiet" en "splash" 
<CasW> Goed, ik heb het tot op één plaats weten te reduceren; als ik .config/dconf/user verwijder, werkt het... Ben ik uiteraard wel meteen al mijn instellingen kwijt
<CasW1> Goed, ik geloof dat ik de schade iets heb weten te beperken
<CasW1> Ik ben niet al mijn instellingen kwijt
<ynze> Goedendag allen. Vraagje over Lubuntu geinstalleerd op de andere notebook...
<ynze> De Eee PC.
<ynze> etenstijd...
<ynze> Meldt me later weer.
<geurt_> exit
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het met jou?
<OerHeks> aRM MAAR GELUKKIG, EN u?
<lordievader> Met mij gaat het goed, je caps-lock is ook erg blij :)
<ynze> ynze op de Eee pc met lubuntu!
<ynze> nog een vraagje.
<ynze> waarom boot de Eee PC niet direct van de schijf, maar is ESC en anderdige disk no
<ynze> dig?
<lordievader> ynze: Waar boot de pc standaard naar toe?
<ynze> standaard naar het opstart prog van de bios
<lordievader> Is de hdd de standaard boot-device in het bios?
<ynze> deze bios zegt van wel... maar ik ken die bios niet oed.
<ynze> goed
<ynze> blijkbaar niet
<ynze> Maar hoe ik die ook stel, het blijft niets bekend totdat de ESC tets ingedrukt wordt.
<ynze> Aangeven dat van een van de 2e disk geboot kan worden, werkt.
<ynze> lordievader: Heb diverse wijzigingen gemaakt, maar er verandert niets...
<lordievader> ynze: Ah je hebt 2 schrijven. Staat op degene waarnaar wordt geboot grub?
<ynze> lordievader: nee. Probeem gevonden dus. Vraag is nu duidelijk. Maar oplossing?
<lordievader> ynze: Grub installeren op de boot drive ;)
<ynze> Jah, die kon ik raden :-) maar weet niet hoe. www.gub.com ofzo?
<lordievader> ynze: Je kunt nog wel bij je Ubuntu installatie?
<ynze> Systems tools bedoel je? Een keuze van menu?
<lordievader> ynze: Ik bedoel dat je Ubuntu nog kunt booten.
<ynze> nog niet gedaan. de vorige keer en de keer daarvoor moest ik n een reboot aes opnieuw installeren. Dus hoe kom ik daar vieilig bij?
<lordievader> ynze: Hoe start je nu Lubuntu op? Wat zijn de stappen die je neemt?
<ynze> druk ESC toets ede 2e schijf.
<ynze> en kies de
<lordievader> ynze: En dan start Lubuntu gewoon op?
<ynze> Jep, nu zeker. maar KAN het nog eens proberen....
<ynze> anders weer install voor 3e maal? lol.
<lordievader> ynze: Nee wacht even.
<lordievader> ynze: Je zit nu in Lubuntu?
<ynze> ja
<lordievader> ynze: Mooi zo, kun je de output van "sudo fdisk -l" pastebinnen?
<ynze> even kijken of ik een terminal vindhier.
<lordievader> ynze: ctrl + alt + t
<lordievader> (Werkt vaak genoeg)
<ynze> lordievader: Netjes via startmenu eentje opstarten is gelukt.
<lordievader> ynze: Werkt ook ;)
<ynze> heb op scherm de outpu. waar plak ik die?
<oortjes> t meeste staal altijd wel aanmogguh
<oortjes> mogguh
<oortjes> f**K d'r stond nog een andere zin voor
<lordievader> ynze: http://paste.kde.org/
<ynze> Pasted, maar hoe nu te zenden?
<ynze> lordievader
<lordievader> ynze: Stuur mij de link ;)
<ynze> zo? http://paste.kde.org/745898/
<lordievader> ynze: Weet je toevallig naar welke schrijf je standaard boot?
<ynze> nope.
<ynze> Maar staandaard van de 4 GN disk
<ynze> Nu de 8 Gb
<lordievader> Je start vanaf de 8Gb drive?
<ynze> nu wel ja
<lordievader> ynze: Oke, "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<ynze> Is ok. ynze@lubynz:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda [sudo] password for ynze:  Installation finished. No error reported. ynze@lubynz:~$
<lordievader> ynze: Oh wait, ik let net op, het moet "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" zijn... Sorry.
<lordievader> ynze: Ach daarna heb je ze op allebei staan ;)
<ynze> ok :-) Done en: no error.
<lordievader> ynze: Je zou nu in iedergeval gelijk het grub-menu moeten krijgen.
<ynze> rebooten?
<lordievader> Jup, lekker testen.
<ynze> ehm...
<ynze> ik krijg di:
<ynze> The program 'grub' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub ynze@lubynz:~$
<lordievader> ynze: Wanneer krijg je die error?
<ynze> zelfde scherm, meteen na het intoetsen.
<lordievader> Na "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" ?
<ynze> lijkt of lubunte het niet ent?
<ynze> kent
<CasW> ynze: Je moet opnieuw opstarten
<lordievader> Wacht nog even daarmee.
<lordievader> ynze: Je krijgt die error na "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb"?
<ynze> jam meteen.
<lordievader> En niet als je "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" doet?
<ynze> CasW: ik wacht even liever op lordievader. ;-) dank je wel!
<CasW> Gheh, ik vrees dat er hier sprake is van een mooie miscommunicatie ;-) Je had grub-install /dev/sdb toch al uitgevoerd en daar geen errors op gekregen? En daarna 'grub' ingetikt en vervolgens die foutmelding gekregen?
<ynze> lordievader: Nog eens jouw sudo uitvoeren?
<lordievader> CasW: Ik zat niet op te letten, perongeluk /dev/sda als argument gezegt.
<lordievader> CasW: Daarom wil ik nu even zeker weten of grub correct is geinstalleerd op /dev/sdb, voordat er gereboot wordt ;)
<CasW> lordievader: Ja, en daarna ook /dev/sdb, en toen zei ynze "(10:10:59 PM) ynze: ok :-) Done en: no error."
<ynze> rebooten en kijken wat er gebeurd> ik meld me wel even op de andere notebook.
<lordievader> Ah, daar had ik overheen gekeken, mijn excuses.
<lordievader> ynze: Ach dan kan je zoals CasW al zei rustig gaan rebooten :)
<ynze> ga ik rebooten en wonder van de Lubuntu :-) tot later!
<lordievader> Hehe, veel plezier.
<ynze> BINGO!
<ynze> Grote dank!!!
<lordievader> ynze: No problem ;)
<ynze> Waarschijnlijk spreken wij elkaars "taal", of luiister i gewoon naar je :-)
<ynze> luister ik, dus
<ynze> Maar er is verder geen melding van grub. Boot, setup, even zwart scherm, nog even en boor van Lubuntu
<ynze> thanks.
<lordievader> ynze: Ok, netjes.:)
<ynze-nogus> Hierbij ook dank vanuit de grotere notebook :-)
<ynze-nogus> Log weer uit.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-18
<oortjes> mogguh
<Kristoffel78> Hallo, weet hier iemand de oplossing voor de time van Samba bij grote bestanden Ubuntu 13.04?
<Kristoffel78> smb.conf > socket options = TCP_NODELAY brengt geen oplossing :-(
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<leoquant> hallo!
<leoquant> alles goed?
<lordievader> leoquant: Met mij wel, hoe is het met jou?
<leoquant> fantastisch, werkelijk
<leoquant> ik zweef door de kanalen
<leoquant> hoe was de barbecue gister?
<lordievader> Barbecue?
<leoquant> ja het is prachtig weer ervoor dus...:P
<leoquant> bij 10 graden garen de piepers extra snel
<leoquant> om maar niet te spreken van een steak
<leoquant> een buitje zure regen blust het geheel mooi af nietwaar?
<leoquant> lordievader?
<lordievader> Ik ben het niet helemaal met je eens, maar als jij met dit weer wilt BBQ'en, ik hou je niet tegen ;)
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> ik zoek eerst testers
<leoquant> JanC_test bijvoorbeeld lijkt mij een geschikte snoeshaan om mee te keuvelen
<leoquant> of om op de braadplaat te leggen
<wolfje> Mogge
<lordievader> Hey wolfje.
<wolfje> lordievader: Weet jij hoe ik via de source van unity de kleur van de launcer kan veranderen?
<lordievader> wolfje: Nee, ik gebruik geen Unity.
<wolfje> wat dan?
<wolfje> luna?
<wolfje> elemantry?
<wolfje> lordievader: ?
<lordievader> wolfje: KDE :D
<StefandeVries> Geduld, wolfje?
<StefandeVries> :D
<wolfje> oke
<wolfje> StefandeVries: weet jij hoe?
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik geen Unity.
<OerHeks> Volgens mij kan je de kleur aanpassen in ubuntu tweak?
<lordievader> Hehe
<OerHeks> ow de source
<lordievader> wolfje: Ga eens met de Ubuntu/Canonical-devs praten. Die zullen dat wel weten.
<wolfje> Welk kanaal?
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu
<lordievader> Als het niet in de documentatie staat.
<OerHeks> er is een wiki voo runity development http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<Luckiboy> wolfje: Waarom wil je dat per sé via de source doen? Je kan het ook gewoon via MyUnity o.i.d. doen.
<Luckiboy> Bespaar je het gedoe van compileren, bouwen etc.
<Luckiboy> :)
<StefandeVries> En het correct aanpassen van de source. :')
<captchaman> hallo iedereen
<wolfje> Luckiboy: Omdat er anders geen uitdaging en leerproces aan zit.
<StefandeVries> Wauw.
<StefandeVries> Gewoon wauw.
<wolfje> Whut?
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Wat is er?
<jemark> hi
<StefandeVries> Hallo jemark.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi!
<_WolfeZ_> Hey ik heb een probleempje, ik wil launcher.cpp compilen,  maar dan zegt ie no file bla bla en als ik dan doe cd launcher en dan compile doet ie het alleen kan die de headers en andere dingen  niet vinden, hoe los ik dit op?
<OerHeks> dat staat toch in de wiekie ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<StefandeVries> Ja maar stel je voor dat je moet lezen.
<_WolfeZ_> Dat heb ik al gedaan!
<_WolfeZ_> http://pastie.org/7926052
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Dat heb ik al 10 x gedaan
<StefandeVries> Launcher.cpp staat niet in die directory.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Hij staat in een map in die dictory\
<StefandeVries> Misschien moet je dat even duidelijk maken.
<StefandeVries> Aan g++.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoe?
<StefandeVries> Of moet dat maar raden dat het eigenlijk in een submap staat?
<_WolfeZ_> idk maar als ik hem cd naar die map kan die de headers niet meer en de nux files
<MichaelTel> En als je alles in één map stopt?
<_WolfeZ_> MichaelTel: Eh twee mappen met over de 1000 - 2000 bestanden in i map? waar al een stuk of twintig inzitten?
<StefandeVries> Ja, nou en?
<_WolfeZ_> http://pastie.org/7926075
<_WolfeZ_> Dit krijg ik als ik hem link naar de map?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ik heb unity van launchpad dus zou moeten werken
<StefandeVries> Bestaat er in die directory een map nux/ ?
<_WolfeZ_> In de dictory code wel ja
<StefandeVries> Oke.
<_WolfeZ_> Dus ik weet niet wat het probleem is?
<_WolfeZ_> Misscien als ik het launchewr bestand gewoon tussen nux en code zet?
<StefandeVries> Ik ook niet, ik ken de internals van Unity niet goed genoeg om je er mee te helpen.
<StefandeVries> Sowieso vind ik je plan wat optimistisch.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Dat mag, dat vind iedereen van mij, maar het gata op n gegeven ogenblik wel lukken
<StefandeVries> Succes dan. ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Dankje :)
<gast-anne> hoihoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo Anne. :-)
<gast-anne> hee StefandeVries
<gast-anne> mag ik een vraag stellen?
<OerHeks> Leef je uit, gast-anne
<gast-anne> ik wil graag weten wat mn geheugen en zo is
<gast-anne> (van mn laptoppie dan bedoel ik hé... :P )
<trijntje> gast-anne: op het tandwiel rechts boven klikken -> over deze computer
<gast-anne> sorry... benik weer
<gast-anne> ik heb niet "over deze computer΅ bj het tandweltje staan
<trijntje> dan heb je zeker een oudere versie van ubuntu. Je kan dan ook bij de systeemmonitor kijken
<gast-anne> ik heb net 12.04 of zo gedownload
<gast-anne> ik moet effies
<gast-anne> doeidoe
<Wolfje> Kan iemand even helpen
<StefandeVries> Zeg het eens.
<Luckiboy> Wolfje: Vraag het maar.
<Wolfje> http://pastie.org/7926703 ik heb alle stapen gevolgd die hier zijn uitgelegd:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<Wolfje> En toch krijg ik die errors?
<Wolfje> Weet iemand wat ik fout doe?
<Wolfje> Luckiboy: Weet jij het?
<Wolfje> StefandeVries:
<Wolfje> ?
<StefandeVries> Ik had je succes gewenst. Meer kan/ga ik niet (meer) doen. :P
<Wolfje> Luckiboy: Weet jij het??/
<Wolfje> http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?pid=372158#p372158
<StefandeVries> Gheh.
<StefandeVries> Je weet dat Maikel en Pascal daar ook hangen? :D
<Wolfje> Pff
<NoirX> hoi jongens
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, heeft iemand persoonlijke ervaringen met ubuntu bug triaging en zou daar iets over kunnen vertellen?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-05-19
<NoirX> hoi hoi
<rozebig> moge nog mensen wakker
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> :p
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> Hoi, http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?pid=372166#p372166
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> #ubuntu
<wolje_zoekt_hulp> Kan iemand helpen?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<NoirX> ]
<Sloefke> goede middag beste mensen.  Momenteel gebruik ik Ubuntu versie 11. Alleen de software begint steeds meer af te takelen. Eerst kon ik geen updates meer uitvoeren en nu kan ik geen programmaś meer installeren. vanf het software centrum. Ik ben van plan om Ubuntu opnieuw te installeren. Ik draai het systeem samen met windows 7.
<Sloefke> mijn vraag hoe kan ik Ubuntu un-installen?
<OerHeks> ubuntu 11 is EOL, de update servers zijn weg, er is nog een copy om nog wat te kunnen
<OerHeks> zie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements   om "   old-releases " toe te voegen aan je sources
<OerHeks> beter is nog, 12.04 installeren, laat de installer de huidige ruimte gebruiken
<Sloefke> Ik heb het reeds gedownload maar kan ik het over de 11 heen installeren en wat is de minimale eis aan hardware ??
<Sloefke> ik gebruik een kleine laptop met 1 Gieg aan geheugen
<OerHeks> 1 gb is genoeg, de nieuwe lightDM vraagt een fatsoenlijke videokaart, dat telt zwaarder
<OerHeks> misschien kun je beter Xubuntu proberen, heeft 512 nodig ipv 1 gb
<Sloefke>   moet eerst de versie 11 worden verwijderd of kan de nieuwe versie er gewoon overheen worden geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> kan er gewoon overheen
<OerHeks> grub word netjes aangepast
<Sloefke> Zeg ik ga wat proberen bedankt voor de tips DerHeks. groeten
<wolfje> Hoi
<lordievader> Hey wolfje
<wolfje> hey lordievader
<StefandeVries> Hallo
<wolfje> hoi StefandeVries
<rozebig> goede avond allemaal
<rozebig> na  het een en ander uit geprobeerd te hebben moet het er nu maar eens van komen.
<rozebig> moet ik nu voor de laatste gaan of voor de LTS
<OerHeks> rozebig, doe 13.04 als je de laatste unity wilt.
<rozebig> is hij stabiel
<rozebig> mischien wil ik wel een unity HIIIHIHI
<OerHeks> ik draai Kubuntu, die is stabiel.  geen klachten gehoord over ubuntu, eigenlijk.
<rozebig> daar zat ik ook aan te denken ziet er mooier uit en het oog wil ook wat.
<rozebig> heb opensuse KDE er nu op staan maar dat is nog meer zoeken voor een beginner, ben een beetje aan ubuntu gewend.
<rozebig> probleem met mijn telefoon heb ik ook op weten te lossen dus moet allemaal goed komen
<OerHeks> och, zelfs de doorgewinterde pc gebruiker heeft een week of 2 nodig om het systeem te leren kennen...
<rozebig> dat weet ik maar als je van windows af komt en aan ubuntu distros begonnen ben, wil je wel een keer meer dan allen maar OS testen.
<rozebig> .
<OerHeks> oke, dan licht KDE dichter bij windows, dan de gnome3/unity balk.
<OerHeks> of ligt*
<rozebig> het gaat er mij om dat je er meer mee kan,
<rozebig> het systeem blijft toch het zelfde
<OerHeks> Dan zou ik unity kiezen, die lenses zijn wel grappig om mee te zoeken
<rozebig> ok maar zal je dat veel gebruiken
<OerHeks> idd. het onderliggende systeem is eender
<rozebig> ik vind juist het kde menu mooi
<rozebig> nu nog een nachtje werken en morgen dan maar weer aan de gang
<rozebig> en gebruik jij ook compiz
<OerHeks> nee, volgens mij heb ik  Kwin, al zou compiz wel kunnen
<OerHeks> plus het #kubuntu irc kanaal is rustiger, de gasten die er rond hangen hebben veel ervaring.
<OerHeks> toch, lordievader ?
<OerHeks> :P
<ichat> waarom is het morgen pinksteren grmmmfs als het nu een gewone maandag was had ik mijn nieuwe router tenminste binnen
<OerHeks> Ik vind ook dat pinksteren in het weekend moet vallen.
<OerHeks> welke router?
<ichat> tplink  wdr3600
<ichat> gaat een linksys wrt320n vervangen
<jpjacobs> pinksteren is trouwens vandaag. Morgen is pinkstermaandag ;)
<jpjacobs> tot zo ver mijn nuttige bijdrage vandaag :p
<ichat> haha... dit doet me trouwens denken aan een liedje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34
<lordievader> OerHeks, rozebig: #kubuntu is altijd een leuk kanaal om rond te hangen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<artex> hi
<lordievader> o/
<artex> is it possible to get help here?
<lordievader> artex: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel for the English one see #ubuntu.
<artex> lol, uit gewoonte in het engels getypt
<artex> sorry
<Monsterpolo> hoi
<Kebabfish> hoi
<Monsterpolo> ik heb een vraag over ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Kebabfish> ok
<lordievader> Monsterpolo: Stel je vraag, wellicht weten wij het antwoord ;)
<Monsterpolo> ik had ubuntu 14.04 lts geïnstalleerd en werkte perfect maar als ik xbmc installeer dan doet hij het niet goed dan valt het weg ik denk dat het te maken heeft met een update dat hij nog niet heeft ofzo
<Monsterpolo> op ubuntu 12.04 lts werkt het prima xbmc
<Monsterpolo> ik werk nu al 1 jaar met ubuntu
<Monsterpolo> weet iemand wat het probleem is ?
<Kebabfish> nope, daarvoor is meer informatie nodig
<Kebabfish> kan je xbmc met de terminal opstarten? Dan krijg je daar wel te zien wat er fout gaat
<Monsterpolo> hij zet crah gewoon
<lordievader> Hoe heb je xbmc geinstalleerd?
<Monsterpolo> via terminal
<lordievader> Kreeg je fouten?
<Monsterpolo> in de terminal niet hoe ik heb geïnstalleerd daar na heb ik xbmc opgestart
<lordievader> Monsterpolo: Kun je de volledige terminal output pasten als je xbmc opstart vanuit de terminal?
<Monsterpolo> alleen bij het opstarten van xbmc 13.0 het doet het wel maar als ik een addon wil gaan kijken dan crash die
<Monsterpolo> daarom heb ik nu ubuntu 12.04 lts geïnstalleerd en daar werkt het gewoon xbmc geen fouten en geen crash
<Monsterpolo> dat vind ik wel raar want xbmc 13 werkt op ubuntu 12.04 maar hij werkt niet goed op ububtu 14.04 lts
<Monsterpolo> weet ie
<Monsterpolo> weet iemand het antwoord
<lordievader> Andere versies?
<Monsterpolo> van ?
<lordievader> XBMC of zijn dependencies.
<lordievader> Het is trouwens een probleem met de addon, niet xbmc.
<Monsterpolo> dat kan niet want ik kan wel xbmc 13 op ibuntu 12.04 lts kijken maar niet op ubuntu 14.04 lts aan de addons ligt het niet
<Monsterpolo> ik denk dat het aan ubuntu 14.04 lts ligt ik denk dat hij een update mist ofzo
<lordievader> "maar als ik een addon wil gaan kijken dan crash die"...
<Monsterpolo> ja
<lordievader> Ofwel grote kans dat het de addon is.
<Monsterpolo>  bijna bij alle addons doet die het zo
<lordievader> Hmm, tja, wellicht is het ook xbmc zelf. Kun je de terminal output pastebinnen, graag.
<Monsterpolo> weet u wat ik ga het nu ubuntu 14.04 lts opnieuw installeren en dan heef ik alles door wat voor probleem had hij mij aan geeft
<Monsterpolo> is dat goed ?
<Monsterpolo_> ik had net een vraag gestelt over ubuntu 14.04 lts over xbmc is het goed als ik dan ubuntu 14.04 installer dan kunt u mijn verder helpen ?
<Monsterpolo_> wan ik draai nu ubuntu 12.04 lts en daar werkt xbmc vlekkenloos op
<Monsterpolo_> hallo ?
<lordievader> Je kunt ook gewoon nog een paar jaar bij Precise blijven.
<Monsterpolo_> ok dankje want ik denk dat ubuntu 14.0 nog niet stabiel is of vergis ik me daar in ?
<lordievader> Trusty draait hier stabiel.
<Monsterpolo_> ok
<Monsterpolo_> dan probeer ik het mogen wel efe en als het me niet lukt dan kan ik wel altijd hier raad vragen ?
<lordievader> Monsterpolo_: Ja, maar ik raad je wel aan geduld te hebben. IRC is een relatief traag medium.
<Monsterpolo_> ok dankje wel
<Monsterpolo_> dan kad ik nog een vraag kan ik helpen met ubuntu te testen of prograama's te testen ofzo ?
<lordievader> Monsterpolo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Monsterpolo_> dankje
 * Skald_9_ groet
<lordievader> o/
 * Skald_9_ merkte net op dat seamonkey niet meer in de ubuntu repo's te vinden is
<StanleyEverstein> Hallo
<StanleyEverstein> Hallo wie kan mij helpen?
<StanleyEverstein> Mijn upunti is tijdens de update uitgeflikkerd en nu is ubuntu 14.04 met veel schade en nu?
<StanleyEverstein> ik kan niet eens naar systeeminstellingen want die zijn verwijderd
<Kebabfish> upunti ken ik niet
<Kebabfish> verder kan ik wellicht wel helpen
<Kebabfish> is het nog mogelijk een terminal op te starten? (ctrl-alt-t)
<chris__> hey
<lordzett> what heb ik nodig om lzh te kunnen ontpakken
<JanC> .lzh kan je uitpakken met p7zip-full, lhasa of jlha-utils
<JanC> en misschien ook unar
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-13
<joostvb> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<wilu> goedemorgen ik wil ubuntu 32 bit installeren op een gekregen pc. de installatie  cd dvd loopt vast na de keuze installeren. er komt een scherm met een heleboel kleine afbeeldinkjes
<wilu> het is een packard bell pc pentium 4 cpu 2 2.8 ghz 1.58 ram , intern geheugen 1 gb, voldoende volgens  mij. heeft u misschien enige tips om na te lopen,
<lordievader> wilu: Is het mogelijk een screen shot te posten van dit scherm met kleine afbeeldingen?
<wilu> nee dat lukt niet. de computer is vast gelopen. Windows xp wilde ik vervangen.
<lordievader> Het proberen van de Lubuntu live cd lijkt mij de moeite waard. Ubuntu is wat zwaar voor die machine.
<wilu> oke dank je zal ik proberen
<Monsterpolo> hoi
<Monsterpolo> wie kan mij helpen met mijn vraag ?
<Fermata> Wat is je vraag?
<Monsterpolo> over ubuntu 14.04 lts over xbmc ?
<Monsterpolo> ik heb xbmc geinstallert via terminal
<Fermata> En het werkt niet?
<Monsterpolo> hij doet het wel openen ik kan ook muziek luisteren maar als ik naar video ga en ik wil eeen addon installeren dan staat hij bij video als ik die addon wil kijken dan valt hij weg
<Fermata> Dat klinkt als een xmbc-probleem.
<Monsterpolo> ik heb een xbmc_crashlog-20140513_112159.log
<Fermata> In het kanaal #xbmc zitten mensen die zich met XBMC bezig houden.
<Fermata> Daar kunnen ze je beter helpen.
<Monsterpolo> hoe kan ik daar kommen dan ?
<Fermata> Tik maar eens hier:
<Fermata> /join #xbmc
<Monsterpolo> dankje
<Fermata> Het is een Engelstalig kanaal, als ik het goed heb.
<ab_> hi
<ab_> if I would use an linux Xubuntu live-dvd for safe banking, how often would I have to burn a new DVD to stay up to date?
<lordievader> ab_: Depends on the version, non-LTS releases are rarely respun. By the by this is a Dutch support, for the English support channel see #ubuntu or #xubuntu.
<ab_> ah sorry, gewoon verder in het nederlands dan maar! ik wil graag Xubuntu 14 gaan gebruiken als live-dvd om veilig te kunnen bankieren. Ik dacht daarbij aan de LTS versie
<lordievader> Waarom niet een dualboot?
<trijntje> je kan dan beter een usb maken, daarop kan je wel updates installeren
<ab_> ik dacht juist aan een live-dvd oplossing omdat deze niet beschrijfbaar is en altijd "schoon" begint na het opstarten. leek mij dus de meest veilige olossing om te gaan bankieren
<lordievader> trijntje: Ook kernel updates?
<trijntje> lordievader, ik dacht van wel, maar heb het eerlijk gezegd nooit getest
<trijntje> ab_, het nadeel is dat de banken vinden dat je systeem up to date moet zijn + virusscanner moet hebben, anders kan je naar je geld fluiten
<trijntje> dus een live dvd voldoet niet aan die voorwaarden, ondanks dat het veel veiliger is dan windows
<ab_> ja, die voorwaarden heb ik ook gelezen. is toch vrij absurd dat de wellicht veiligste manier van bankieren niet aan de voorwaarden voldoet...
<trijntje> tja, die voorwaarden zelf voldoen  niet eens aan de Nederlandse wet, en daar zit blijkbaar ook niemand mee
<ab_> anyway, ik zou dan eventueel ook nog virtualbox kunnen installeren en dan linux in een vm draaien. dat is minder veilig dan een live-dvd maar dan is wel alles beter up to date te houden
<trijntje> ik zou voor dualboot gaan zelf, als je linux alleen voor internetbankieren gebruikt kan je makkelijk met 10gb af
<ab_> is dual boot veiliger dan linux in een vm?
<lordievader> Dat is een goede vraag, het lijkt mij dat het even veilig is.
<trijntje> ik denk het wel, als je in windows een virus hebt dat abn.nl onderschept worden ook de verbindingen vanuit de vm onderschept
<trijntje> weet iemand hier een manier om internet televisie van kpn/xs4all onder linux te bekijken?
<ab_> ja dat is een punt. ik heb tijdens mijn zoektocht vandaag ook een kant en klare oplossing gevonden van het duitse bedrijf Sirrix; browserinthebox. Dat is een VM met daarin SELinux
<trijntje> als je het niet op je harddisk wilt installeren zou ik het op een 8gb usb stick installeren en daar vanaf opstarten
<ab_> oke; dus Virtualbox instaleren en dan Xubunto op een usb stick zetten en vanaf de usb stick de VM opstarten?
<ab_> wat is het voordeel ten opzichte van op de harddisk instaleren?
<lordievader> Portability, je levert in op performance.
<jur> aloha
<lordievader> o/
<jur> kan ik hier een technisch vraagje stellen voor het instaleren van linux mint?
<ab_> oke bedankt, ik ga denk niet voor een live-dvd (omdat deze dan niet aan de belachelijke voorwaarden van de bank voldoet) maar voor linux in een vm.
<lordievader> jur: Linuxmin wordt gesupport in #linuxmint (er is geloof ik ook een #linuxmint-nl), hier wordt Mint niet gesupport.
<jur> aahhh ok
<jur> ging over een corrupte kernel
<jur> hoe ik dat kan oplossen
<lordievader> Kernel opnieuw installeren lijkt mij (wel eerst het oorspronkelijke package weggooien)
<jur> thanks maar dat heb ik al gedaan. ik surf ff verder thanks
<lordievader> jur: Vraag in #linuxmint rond of er meer mensen zijn met problem met dezelfde kernel.
<trijntje_> hola allen
<lordievader> o/
<Monsterpolo> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<Monsterpolo> kan ik ubuntu op mijn telefoon zetten
<Monsterpolo> want ik heb op internet gekijken ik weet hoe dat gaat moet je vis terminal installeren maar dan dat ook op een samsung gaan
<Monsterpolo> maa
<Monsterpolo> ik heb het geprobeerd maar het werkt niet
<Kebabfish> het is nog in de testfase
<Kebabfish> en lang niet elke telefoon wordt ondersteund
<Monsterpolo> ik heb samsung galaxy grand neo
<lordievader> Werdt niet alleen Nexus devices gesupport?
<Kebabfish> jup
<lordievader> Of hebben ze hun support uitgebreid?
<Kebabfish> alleen nexusjes, en ook niet alle
<lordievader> Dan valt Monsterpolo buiten de boot.
<Monsterpolo> dat vind ik jammer maar oke misschien in de toekomst
<Kebabfish> anders ben je afhankelijk van de community die er soms versies voor maken
<Monsterpolo> maar kun je niet ergens een ubuntu phone kopen ?
<Kebabfish> nog niet
<Kebabfish> komende zomer/najaar wel (zeggen ze)
<Kebabfish> maar het zal vast nog niet 100% goed zijn
<Monsterpolo> ok
<Monsterpolo> dus ubuntu phone heeft nog veek tijd nodig
<Kebabfish> jup
<Kebabfish> maar ik haal er direct 1 al ze uit komen
<Monsterpolo> ok
<OerHeks> Ze komen eerst in USA uit, dus niet geschikt voor europoep
<Kebabfish> het hangt was van je verwachtingen af
<Kebabfish> bq is spaans, die wilde ze ook deze zomer uitbrengen dacht ik
<Monsterpolo> ik vind in algemeen ubuntu goed werken
<Kebabfish> das mooi :)
<Monsterpolo> ik werkt nu al bijna 1 haar met ubuntu en ik had geen probleem daar mee en ook niet met iets installeren ofzo alleen met ubuntu 14.04 lts een kleine probleempje maar die is ook al opgelost
<Kebabfish> super
<Kebabfish> dat is ook de bedoeling (op dat kleine probleempje na dan)
<OerHeks> Nou, ik ben al een paar issues tegengekomen, maar niet zo ernstig als in 13.10
<Kebabfish> ik ook wel wat, maar 14.04 werkt zodanig sneller dat ik ze wel voor lief neem
<Monsterpolo> kan ik ubuntu helpen met iets
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, Monsterpolo, vertel iemand over ubuntu, vind bugs en dien bugreports in, als je de bug kan reproduceren, etc
<OerHeks> maak een mooie twitter-afbeelding
<OerHeks> 1200x600
<Monsterpolo> ok is goed
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=84320.msg909795#msg909795
<OerHeks> meer info
<Monsterpolo> dankje zal er straks effe na kijken hoe ik dat ga doen met de afbeelding komt in orde
<lordievader> Was #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo niet voor contributie zaken?
<Monsterpolo> dan laat ik u morgen wel iets hooren of vandaag nog morgen
<OerHeks> goeie, lordievader
<Monsterpolo> kun u mijn die url stuuren voor afbeelding twitter ?
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=84320.msg909795#msg909795
<Monsterpolo> dankje
<Monsterpolo> is het nu 1200x600 of 1500x500 ? want iemand had gezegt 1200x600
<OerHeks> 1500x500, zie post 2
<OerHeks> eerder zei ik 1200x600, maar dat is te klein en word opgerekt geloof ik
<Monsterpolo> ok
<ab_> hallo, ik heb vandaag voor het eerst linux geinstaleerd (Xubuntu in een VM). ik heb de firewall geactiveerd en gufw geinstaleerd. nu wil ik graag een snelkoppeling voor de firewall instellingen plaatsen naar mijn desktop. hoe doe ik dat?
<CyberGabber> ab, als je grafisch werkt, door met rechtermuis op de applicatie te klikken, dan krijg je optie om een snelkoppeling op de desktop te maken
<CyberGabber> Via systeem>Administration>Firewall, zie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<OerHeks> eenmaal geopend, vastmaken aan je panel idd
<ab_> ik gebruik Xubuntu. ik zie nergens de optie systeem/administration/firewall
<ab_> met rechtermuisknop op applicatie klikken lukt ook niet want ik zie de applicatie nergens staan
<OerHeks> moet wel > http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/guide-keeping-safe.html#set-up-firewall
<ab_> ik zie het pictogram "firewall instellingen" alleen onder "Instellingen - pas uw werkomgeving aan" en daar kan ik geen snelkoppleing van maken
<lordievader> ab_: Is rechtermuis klik op het bureaublad -> nieuwe snelkoppeling geen optie?
<ab_> lordievader; hoe doe ik dat dan precies?
<ab_> sorry, ben nog een linux beginner...
<lordievader> ab_: Ik ken Xubuntu niet, maar het lijkt mij dat je via de rechtermuis klik op het bureaublad nieuwe snelkoppelingen aan kunt maken.
<lordievader> En dan is het alleen maar een kwestie van "gufw" invoeren als commando.
<ab_> lordievader; het is gelukt; bedankt!
<lordievader> Goed om te horen :)
<Monsterpolo> ik ben klaar met die afbeelding voor twitter is wel 1200x600 als het goed is moet het automatisch aanpassen
<Monsterpolo> zal het efe uploaden dan stuur ik het zo effe
<OerHeks> Post het op het forum, Monsterpolo, veel bijdragers lezen alleen daar.
<OerHeks> of rammen de hele dag op F5 > http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Monsterpolo> ok
<OerHeks> Leuk dat je wat probeert :-)
<Monsterpolo> als het goed is moet het nu online staan bij de forum
<JanC> ik ben niet echt fan van gufw, maar goed...
<OerHeks> Netjes.
<OerHeks> hier zal straks een inzending komen te staan https://twitter.com/UbuntuNL
<OerHeks> huidig plaatje is een beetje ... ehm....
<lordievader> Monsterpolo: Lollig dingetje ;)
<lordievader> OerHeks: Hihi, leuk om te zien.
<JanC> gufw gaat in tegen hoe ufw bedoeld is  :-(
<lordievader> JanC: Hoe bedoel je dat?
<JanC> (tenzij het recent veranderd is)
<OerHeks> Gufw is flink opgeknapt
<JanC> lordievader: het gebruikt(e?) de profielen van/voor ufw niet en zo?
<JanC> eens checken
<lordievader> Ah dat, ja dat was zeer vervelend.
<Monsterpolo> is die niet goed dan ?
<JanC> is dat tegenwoordig opgelost misschien?
<lordievader> Monsterpolo: Het gaat tegen de verwachting in dat gufw een grafische schil om ufw heen is.
<JanC> het is een grafische schil rond ufw, alleen herimplementeert het grote delen van ufw op een minder goede manier...
<lordievader> Dan is het bij mij geen grafische schil meer.
<JanC> wel, het roept nog steeds ufw aan blijkbaar
<JanC> (en waar het beter zou zijn dan ufw zouden ze beter ufw zelf aanpassen natuurlijk)
<JanC> anyway, het werkt natuurlijk wel
<OerHeks> ik wil hier wel meer over weten > http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=137302
<JanC> zolang je niet ufw & gufw door elkaar gaat gebruiken
<JanC> OerHeks: die lijst is niet volledig alleszins  :)
<OerHeks> weet u een diepere ?
<lordievader> Geen Nagios? Zabbix is best nice trouwens :)
<JanC> en er is icinga, munin, shinken, etc.
<JanC> en nog een antal zonder Ubuntu packages ook, vermoedelijk  :p
<JanC> één v/d voordelen van Zabbix is dat het zeer goede ondersteuning heeft voor MS Windows hosts, dacht ik
<JanC> lordievader: ben jij op één of andere manier verbonden met lordzett, of is die nickname-gelijkenis & zelfde ISP toevallig?  :)
<lordievader> JanC: Dat is allemaal toeval.
<JanC> lordzett stelde hier gisteren namelijk een vraag en verdween voor ik kon antwoorden...
<lordievader> JanC: Daar kan ik je helaas niet mee helpen.
<JanC> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Big_> hallo
<cavalcade> hallo?
<lordievader> o/
<cavalcade> goedemorgen
<cavalcade> Wil iemand me helpen met xbmc in Ubuntu ??
<lordievader> cavalcade: Wat is je probleem?
<cavalcade> Op zijn hollands gezegd snap ik er niet veel van. Wil films kijken en live sport .maar ik begrijp dat ppa:team/xbmc niet ben gisteren de heledag aan het zoeken en kloien geweest hed gisteren pas ubuntu ook op de pc gezet hoor dus totaal geen ervaring
<lordievader> cavalcade: Xbmc staat gewoon in de Ubuntu repos, je hoeft geen extra ppa toe te voegen. Open het Software centrum en zoek naar Xbmc.
<cavalcade> Dat heb ik gedaan die gebruik ik ook maar kan geen films vinden .ben wel tv zenders aan het istalleren geweest dat is wel gelukt . dus het moet met die repos werken?
<cavalcade> de films
<lordievader> Heb je de paden naar jouw films goed ingesteld?
<cavalcade> Ik wil de films van internet streamen ?
<cavalcade> in Windows is het me wel gelukt weet alleen niet meer hoe:-(
<cavalcade> de ondertitelig het ik wel ????
<lordievader> Kan XBMC films streamen?
<cavalcade> ja
<lordievader> Hmm, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.
<cavalcade> kijk de nieuwste films op windows xbmc
<cavalcade> Werkt u allang met Ununtu lijkt met wel mooi met wat ik gisteren geinstalleerd heb
<lordievader> Enkele jaren.
<cavalcade> Gebruikt u helemaal geen Windows meer zag ook dat er een soort office in zit dat is mooi.
<lordievader> Ik draai een mix van verschillende os'en/distro's.
<cavalcade> Oke bedankt voor de onderstuning ik ga ff een ronde met de hond ga hier zeker terug komen bedankt en tot ziens bye
<Kebabfish> lordievader: xbmc kan inderdaad films streamen, gebruik ik zelf ook al een tijdje
<Monsterpolo> http://www.automatiseringgids.nl/nieuws/2014/20/hosting-nederland-maant-linux-gebruikers-om-lek-te-dichten
<OerHeks> hier kun je zien dat die al gepatched is >> http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<Smit> Hallo
<Smit> Even een korte (misschien simpele vraag), maar ik gebruik sinds kort ubuntu 14.04. Zou het mogelijk zijn om vanaf mijn Linux muziek te streamen naar/met mijn Android telefoon?
<Monsterpolo> Smit : mischien heb je hier iets aan http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/stream-music-to-your-android-device.html
<Monsterpolo> moet je invoeren in terminal
<Smit> Ik heb inderdaad MPDroid om mijn Android device, maar kan dan alleen pauzeren en een liedje verder ed. Ik heb dan dus geen geluid
<Monsterpolo> dan moet je kijken als de instelling van de pc goed staat en van de telefoon maar heb je MPDroid  ook geinstalleert op de pc ?
<Smit> Echt MPD zelf? We hebben namelijk (voor de school opdracht, en dat is de reden dat ik sinds kort Ubuntu gebruik) wel Sonata geinstalleert
<Monsterpolo> ok
<Monsterpolo> maar wekt het nu wel ?
<Smit> Met Sonata zou het wel moeten werken?
<Smit> En zo niet, waar en welke instellingen moet ik wijzigen en waarin?
<Smit> Ik heb even gekeken, maar mpd en mpc zijn geinstalleert
<OerHeks> Smit open terminal: alsamixer # en zie met F6 of je de goede geluidskaart hebt, en F3 F4 F5 om te zien of er schuifjes op 0 staan of MM muted
<Smit> Uhm ja ik zie hier wel het een en ander staan.. ik heb alleen geen idee wat het betekend:
<Smit> Dan zouden Mic en Beep op MM staan
<Monsterpolo> bij de telefoon zelf
<Monsterpolo> of je moet het effe opnieuw installeren op de telefoon mischien help het
<Wobbo> Kan iemand mij helpen hoe ik Aptana Studio 3 stabel laat runnen. Het loopt continu vast. Ik heb het eerder gehad, ik weet niet waarom en ik weet ook niet hoe ik dit kan oplossen.
<Wobbo> Java Android ADT werkt prima.
<OerHeks> aptana studio 3 zit niet in de repositories
<Smit> Opnieuw geinstalleert, maar nog steeds geen geluid. Alleen op de pc
<OerHeks> gebruik je openJDK of de ORacle blob?
<Monsterpolo> speel hij wel af ?
<Monsterpolo> dan moet het aan je telefoon liggen !
<Smit> Hij speelt wel af met ook geluid op de pc, maar niet op de telefoon
<OerHeks> moet dat dan? als je streamt?
<Monsterpolo> dus het ligt dan niet aan de pc maar aan je telefoon dan
<Smit> geluid van mijn telefoon staat wel aan...
<Monsterpolo> maar heb je ook mpdroid  op je pc geinstalleert dan ?
<Smit> ik heb mpd en mpc geinstalleert
<Monsterpolo> ik ga effe uitzoeken wat het is
<lordievader> Smit: Wat was ook alweer het probleem? (Heb geen zin om backlog te lezen)
<Wobbo> sorry, ben er weer, ik had nog geen middag gegeten.
<Smit> Als ik muziek stream vanaf Ubuntu 14.04 naar mijn Android telefoon heb ik alleen geluid op mijn pc en geen geluid op mijn telefoon
<Monsterpolo> ik stuur je een link van ubuntu one door dat moet het wel doen http://www.gratissoftwaresite.nl/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=3203
<Smit> Ik zal eens kijken
<lordievader> Smit: Wat gebruik je om naar je Android te streamen?
<Monsterpolo> je kunt ook ubuntu one gebruiken voor het streamen naar je telefoon
<Smit> ik heb op de pc sonata, mpd en mpc geinstalleert en op mijn telefoon heb ik mpdriod
<Smit> *mpdroid
<lordievader> De stekker is uit Ubuntu One gehaald.
<lordievader> Smit: Als mpdroid een MPD server is voor Android streamed daar niks van.
<Smit> Hoe bedoel je? (ik ben maar net begonnen met Linux)
<lordievader> MPD is een muziek player, mpc is een programma om een mpd instantie te beheren. Sonata is een grafische variant van mpc.
<Smit> oke
<Erik_> Hallo kan ik in het nederlands vragen stellen
<Fermata> Zeker.
<Erik_> ok ik ben in de weer ben een EeePC netbook van volgens mij 10 inch en wil er ubuntu op installeren maar zowel van usb als van een externe dvd speler met ubuntu erop start hij niet op!!!
<Erik_> Enig idee wat er mis is
<Fermata> Heb je in het BIOS aangegeven dat hij van usb of DVD moet starten?
<Erik_> ja maar die functies werken op de een of ander manier niet
<Erik_> er is dus geen dvd speler aan boord
<Fermata> En mag ik vragen hoe je Ubuntu op de USB-stick/DVD hebt gezet?
<Erik_> met het prog. universal usb installer
<Fermata> Hm, dat is vreemd dan.
<Fermata> Dan houd wat ik kan doen hier even op.
<Erik_> vond ik ook al vreemd  maar ja toch bedankt
<Erik_> iemand anders een idee
<lordievader> Erik_: Je zou kunen  kijken of Unetbootin wel werkt.
<Erik_> ga ik proberen, bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-15
<ja_> hallo
<ja_> is hier nog iemand
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> bijna middag
<Kebabfish> we tellen af :P
<Monsterpolo> klien vraagje wat is beter PIPELIGHT of moonlight voor google chrome ?
<OerHeks> pipelight is de laatste 'hack' voor moonlight, maar ik lees dat netflix/silverlight sites niet meer werken omdat er iets veranderd is.
<Monsterpolo> ow dat is raar ik kan wel uitzendinggemist kijken maar geen sport1
<OerHeks> utizending gemist op 1 2 3 is gewoon flash
<Monsterpolo> ja dat weet ik wacht effe ga effe iets kijken
<Monsterpolo> ik kan gewoon rtlxl afspelen maar geen sprt 1 zegt dat ik silverlight moet installeren
<Monsterpolo> rtl 4 enz
<OerHeks> Dus pipelight werkt niet?
<Monsterpolo> ow nee was verkeert werkt tog niet maar kan ik wel Pipelight installeren op mijn pc dan werkt het ?
<Monsterpolo> als het goed is
<OerHeks> Je kan het proberen, maar ik denk dat het niet gaat werken, zie mijn eerste reactie.
<Monsterpolo> ok dan weet ik dat komt er nog wel een aan dat werkt ?
<Monsterpolo> of niet meer
<OerHeks> dat is afwachten, geen idee.
<Monsterpolo> 0ok dankje
<Cme_> Met welk programma kan ik een Print Screen maken binnen Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> knopje printscreen moet standaard een schermafdruk maken
<OerHeks> alleen geheel scherm niet meer aangepast of mogenlijkheid tot aanpassen.
<Cme_> in welk programma kan ik de print screen berwerken?
<lordievader> Cme_: Dat kan bijvoorbeeld in Gimp (sudo apt-get install gimp)
<OerHeks> gimp ( vrij groot programma ) of ieder ander tekenprogramma zoals gpaint etc
<OerHeks> tiep paint in softwarecentrum en je ziet te veel tekenprogramma's :-D
<OerHeks> maar om een stukje van je screen te doen, gnome-screenshot is dan handiger > http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/screenshot-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> dat was standaard tot voorkort, dacht ik.
<Cme_> Ja Dank je, ik ben naar de URL gegaan en lees, tnx
<Damien__> Hoi
<Damien__> Hoe installeer ik ubuntu op een iphone
<Damien__> ?
<Damien__> Halli
<Damien__> ?
<lordievader> Damien__: Dat kan niet.
<Damien__> He
<Damien__> Hoezo nie
<lordievader> Het is wel geluk een linux kernel werkend te krijgen maar het is zeer buggy.
<lordievader> Omdat Apple zeer closed source is. Ook wat betreft hun hardware.
<Damien__> Niet
<Damien__> Jammer
<Damien__> 😁
<Damien__> En een emulator
<rvdv> mag niet van Apple
<Damien__> ?
<Damien__> 😒😒
<lordievader> Appeltjes houden van Appeltjes en nergens anders van.
<rvdv> Lijkt me ook niet een erg serieuze vraag
<rvdv> trollollol enzo
<lordievader> Het valt ook niet onder de architecturen die Ubu support.
<rvdv> Gewoon raar om dat te gaan vragen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<frank___> goede morgen
<lordievader> o/
<frank___> kan ik met wine  hisuite  gebruiken ? dit is een win programma om   mijn huawei telefoon  te backuppen
<frank___> of zijn er in kubuntu andere mogelijkheden
<lordievader> Hisuite wordt niet in de WineAppDB gevonden. Ik gok dat dat niet mogelijk is.
<frank___> heeft kubuntu   mogelijkheden om  telefoon met usb  te verbinden en zo gegevens veilig te stellen ?
<lordievader> Mtp werkt als het goed is. Zelf geen ervaring mee.
<frank___> ok  ga proberen  dit  staat gewoon in software center?
<lordievader> Mtp is een protocol, hoe/wat het implementeerd... geen flauw idee.
<frank___> ok bedankt
<Cme_> Nog goeie-morgen. Wie werkt met Thunderbird? Heb deze geinstalleerd.  Hoe kan ik berichten verwijderen?  Ondanks selecteren werkt de Verwijder knop niet! Wat wel?
<Cme_> Heb Thunderbird al verwijderd, maar berichten verwijderen gaat gewoon niet.
<Mickeytje> berichten verwijderen gebeuren op de server
<Cme_> Heb Thunderb ird al verwijderd, opnieuw geinstalleerd, maar berichten verwijderen gaat gewoon niet.
<Mickeytje> kan je kijken of het leukt via iets van een web interface
<Mickeytje> om te kijken of het daar aan licht
<Mickeytje> ligt*
<Mickeytje> verder wil je bij instelling->acounts->server-settings kijken
<Mickeytje> en dan hier;
<Cme_> Snap dit niet, in een mailserver dien je toch gewoon een bericht te kunnen verwijderen uit Postvak-in?
<Fikzter> Hi
<Mickeytje> http://imgur.com/dz5tzeD
<Mickeytje> Cme_: ik ook niet, maar ik heb helaas geen glazenbol
<Mickeytje> en ik ga er eerder van uit dat een eindgebruiker een fout maakt in eerste instantie dan een sysadmin
<Fikzter> Mag ik hier een vraag stellen over Ubuntu?
<Mickeytje> vragen om te vragen is over done
<Mickeytje> brand los ;)
<Fikzter> Ik heb nu 14.04 geinstalleerd op mijn laptop, als ik in slaapstand ga en opnieuw "wakker" wordt, dan reageert mijn toetsenbord niet meer
<Fikzter> Mijn muis wel, maar ook dat reageert niet meer op klikken
<Fikzter> Op mijn laptop is dit redelijk cruciaal :)
<Mickeytje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/308188/keyboard-doesnt-respond-after-suspend
<Mickeytje> vermoedelijk een bug
<Mickeytje> ik gebruik geen luserbuntu
<Mickeytje> misschien updaten dat ding?
<Fikzter> Via die tty commands? (heb net alle normale updates gedraaid)
<Fikzter> Kan het proberen :)
<Mickeytje> je kan kijken naar een dist-upgrade
<Mickeytje> het eerste wat ik met googlen tegen kwam was een bug
<Mickeytje> maar ik heb je versie niet gechecked enzo
<Fikzter> Ok, hoe doe ik dat? :)
<Mickeytje> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mickeytje> maar ik zou adviseren om eerst nog even te googlen
<Mickeytje> voordat ik je advies geef en jij je bak vernageld
<Fikzter> :) Heb toch schone install gedaan.. Zal ik daarna wel weer meteen doen :)
<Fikzter> Kost me alleen wat tijd (neem ik aan)
<Mickeytje> mja, wie niet wint
<Mickeytje> wie niet waagt
<Fikzter> Hoe kom ik er achter wat mijn boot device is? (ik ben nog niet zo bekend hiermee :D)
<Mickeytje> waarom wil je dat weten?
<Mickeytje> lsblk
<Fikzter> Dat moet daar ingevuld worden (Resume=/dev/sdXX)
<Mickeytje> oh, ik ken alle menutjes,procedures niet van ubuntu
<Cme_> Sever instelling voor Thunderbird mailaccount zijn goed ingesteld, blijven op server staan tot ik ze verwijder, maar ik kan zen niet verwijderen
<Mickeytje> maar wel via web interfacte, Cme_ ?
<Fikzter> Ok, ben benieuwd... Zal het eens proberen :)
<Fikzter> Als ik hier niet snel terug kom, dan is het mislukt :P
<Mickeytje> have no fear in the vallley of death
<Cme_> Ik heb gewoon 2 accounts aangemaakt in Thunderbird, wat bedoel je?
<Mickeytje> Cme_: je hebt vast wel zoiets als mail.isp.nl
<Mickeytje> ga daar eens heen en kijk eens of je daar wat kan verwidjeren
<Mickeytje> ik probeer wat mogelijkheden uit te sluiten.
<Cme_> als ik op een bericht sta /linkermuisknop/bericht verwijder..... werkt ook niet
<Cme_> mail.isp.nl in browser zetten?
<OerHeks> Cme_, smtp of pop3?
<Cme_> daar gaat het niet om, de accounts zijn goed ingesteld hoewel de locale mappen account  een pop fout geeft
<OerHeks> Tja, het is  óf óf, dan zul je op webmail moeten inloggen en verwijderen.
<OerHeks> imap bedoelde ik, niet smtp
<Mickeytje> welke isp heb je cme?
<Mickeytje> wie host je mail?
<Cme_> ik heb web ondersteuning gevonden: https://support.mozilla.org/nl/products/thunderbird
<Cme_> Voorheen op andere mailserev kon ik gewoon berichten verwijderen. Nu in Thunserbird niet
<Cme_> serev = server
<Mickeytje> vreemd
<Fikzter> Ok, werkt niet :)
<Mickeytje> Fikzter: tja
<Mickeytje> ehh ik weet het niet, het is kernel afhankelijk, dus je moet echt een ubutnu persoon hier hebben
<Cme_> Nou dat is mooi! Thunderbird zegt: I am afraid that your are seing Bug 784267 - cannot delete mail with keyboard or delete button.  Unfortunately, we do not really have a good understanding of the issue
<Mickeytje> je kan proberen om een nieuwere versie te installeren
<Mickeytje> ik download vaak thunderbird direct van upstream
<Cme_> Jij kan wel berichten verwijderen?
<Mickeytje> ik draai debian jessie
<Mickeytje> en ik ondervind geen problemen
<Mickeytje> icedove: 24.4.0
<Cme_> ik heb: 	24.5.0
<Cme_> haha, de nieuwste versie is niet goed!
<Mickeytje> tja, dat krijg je ;)
<Mickeytje> ik ben liever conservatief met nieuwe bling bling
<Cme_> nou ik ga de 24.4 installeren, kijken of dat werkt!~Hoi
<Cme_> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/999354?esab=a&as=aaq
<Cme_> heb T 24.4.0 uitgepakt, hoe kan ik vervolgens installeren? er zijn geen .exe's
<Cme_> ik heb een .tar.b2 , geopend in een map, hoe kan ik installeren?
<rob______> hoi mag ikiets vragen over mijn extra schijf?
<rob______> ik heb hem geformateerd naar ext4 en gekoppeld. Ik zie nu de schijf met een map lost+found maar daar heb ik geen rechten toe
<rob______> ik wil een nieuwe map maken om als stem library te gebruiken maar t lukt niet
<rob______> steam library
<OerHeks> lost&found is voor je systeem, daar zou ik geen map in willen maken, omdat deze als eigenaar root heeft
<OerHeks> dat is gereserveerde ruimte voor fsck, als er iets gebeurt met je data.
<rob______> ok! maar hoe maak ik dan een map die ik kan aanwijzen in steam als extra installatie map. Mijn boot schijf is  een ssd van 32 en loopt vol. De tweede is een 150 gb schijf maar het lukt me niet het goed in te stellen
<Mickeytje> dan kan je beter / definerren als root voor je ssd
<Mickeytje> en de twee defineren op /home
<rob______> das te moeilijk. Ik weet wat ik wil maar het lukt niet " geen toestemming. in de file manager klik ik nieuwe map en krijg dan de melding. Het hele systeem omgooien om een map aan te maken vind ik onzin
<Mickeytje> http://askubuntu.com/a/50539
<OerHeks> ik lees dat je dit zelfs per game kan wijzigen > http://askubuntu.com/questions/260288/how-can-i-change-where-steam-installs-games
<Mickeytje> het is het meest elegant
<Mickeytje> Ik ga je niet helpen met een lelijke duck-tape oplossing. Dat is M$ mentaliteit. Succes dus
<rob______> ! thanks
<rob______> dus een oplossing als " rechtermuis" maak nieuwe map bestaat niet?
<Mickeytje> mkdir /tmp/mijnonzindir
<Mickeytje> alt+f2 <enter> xterm <enter>
<OerHeks> of ctrl alt T
<rob______> ja dat lukt wel maar hoe weet ik dan dat het die andere schijf gebruikt? heh ik mis een gedeelte van het linux alfabet
<Mickeytje> lsblk
<Mickeytje> kijken waar je sdb is gemount
<Mickeytje> en als je een permanente oplossing wilt, moet je toch mijn tip opvolgen
<rob______> ik begrijp uit jou oplossing dat ik mijn systeem op een hdd moet zetten en de ssd als extra schijf moet gebruiken klopt dat?
<Mickeytje> nee
<Mickeytje> op je ssd staat al je systeem
<Mickeytje> die wordt geplaatst op /
<rob______> ja begrijp
<Mickeytje> en dan koppel je tweede hdd and /home
<Mickeytje> op
<Mickeytje> het is 1 regel in /etc/fstab
<Mickeytje> en scheelt je heel veel gedonder
<rob______> in de partitie manager staat nu /dev/sdb1
<Mickeytje> ik heb geen verstand van menu's of vensters, ofwel gui's
<Mickeytje> sorry.
<Mickeytje> maar ja, je hebt altijd je fysieke schijft: sdb
<Mickeytje> en dan een partitie: sdb1 en die wil je koppelen
<Mickeytje> maar het staat allemaal in die link die ik je gaf
 * Mickeytje gaat verder met de dagelijke orde
<rob______> ja die is gekoppeld dat wel. maar nu m" mag ik er niet op" om te schrijven. ikheb geprobeerd met chmod maar kan de lokatie niet vinden. Ik ben zo een windows type die wiloverstappen maar krijg die schijf niet ok
<Mickeytje> dat ligt aan fstab, wederom
<rob______> in de file manager staat /etc/fstab.b met een b erbij
<rob______> heb die schijf al tig keer geformateerd
 * Mickeytje is afk
<Mickeytje> "Some people just don’t RTFM and blame their deficiencies on anything but
<Mickeytje> themselves."
<rob______> ik zal dielink even lezen,,,
<rob______> ik zit hier al maanden op te kauwen en t lukt niet. ik mag alleen maar op mijn 32 gb schijfje rommlen. en inderdaad je hebt gelijk. Een simpele vraag levert een boekwerk aan info op. ( om een map aan te maken voor steam) dat begrijp ik niet
<rob______> text uit FStab,
<rob______> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 # / was on /dev/sda1 during installati
<rob______> welke regel moet ik dan veranderen?
<rob______> ?
<rob______> nou goed! bedankt voor je antwoord en het wienige gedult. Ik kom er niet verder mee. Veel informatie maar geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Voel me nog stommer dan voordat ik aan dit forum begon
<Cme_> hoe kom ik bij: Toepassingen -> Installeren/Verwijderen
<Cme_> Waar zit:  - installeren via Synaptec:  Ga naar Systeem -> Beheer -> Synaptec Pakketbeheer? Waar vind ik  Synaptec?
<OerHeks> synaptic is niet standaard geinstalleerd, installeer deze via softwarecentrum
<OerHeks> of sudo apt-get
<OerHeks> mooie is, dat je geen commercieele troep ziet :-)
<Cme_> sudo is geinstalleerd maar ik weet em niet te vinden
<wilu> goedemiddag op mijn computer staat Ubuntu trusty star naast windows 8.1. Ubuntu wil ik graag vervangen voor ubuntu studio. kan ik de computer gewoon opstarten met de live cd og kan ik beter een andere weg lopen. gr wilu
<khildin> wilu: je kan de applicaties die in ubuntu studio zitten ook gewoon bij installeren in je huidige Ubuntu
<wilu> oke
<Ste_> Hallo...
<Ste_> Ik probeer Ubuntu te installeren op een packard bell laptop van een 7-tal jaren oud. Er stond xp op en er zit een AMD Turion 64x2 processor in. De installatie lukt wel maar de pc blokkeert na opstart na ongeveer 30s. Heeft er iemand een idee hoe ik dat kan verhelpen...
<OerHeks> check je bios, of de sata controller op IDE mode staat, of AHCI. bekend xp probleempje, zet deze op AHCI
<OerHeks> mogenlijk hoef je niet eens te herinstalleren.
<Wobbo> Enige tip welke software goed de warmte van me processor en videokaart? Ik ben bang dat WoW te veel warmte maakt voor me laptop? Moet ik me daar zorgen over maken?
<OerHeks> lm-sensors
<Wobbo> Beiden zijn van Intel en gebruiken geen overige software (is er volgens mij ook niet, tenmindse niet als ATI en NV, toch?).
<Wobbo> En zorgen?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HardwareSensors
<OerHeks> als je videokaart uitvalt, dan zet je de details in je game wat lager
<Wobbo> Ipv lm-sensors, is er iets buiten terminal? It op me werk al de hele dag naar de terminal te kijken! haha
<OerHeks> of je gaat in de koelkast zitten
<OerHeks> ja, zie linkje
<OerHeks> er zijn applets voor sensors, je kan er ook een script van maken, conky
<Wobbo> Ik maak me namelijk zorgen omdat ik nu al 4 NVIDIA's die vast gebrand zijn (verschillende PC en een laptop). Dit wil ik niet nog een keer. Net een nieuwe laptop (Alles Asus en Intel).
<Wobbo> Asus Zenbook, werk bij 14.04 super (moest wel de pro relese al gebruiken, 13.10 werkte niet). 14.04 is wel echt super! Ik vroeg me af waarom Java Eclipse en Java niet up-to-date zijn?
<OerHeks> openjdk is up2date, hoezo?
<Wobbo> Maar moet ik me nou zorgen maken de warmte van me laptop. NVIDIA is wel bekend met slechte koeling en linux software. Maar Intel en Ubuntu zorgen er wel voor dat me laptop blijft leven, ondanks het zware werk?
<Wobbo> Nou Java 7 ipv 8?
<Wobbo> Ok 7 up-to-date maar waarom niet 8?
<Wobbo> Aptana loopt continu vast. Daarin tegen loopt Android ADT nooit vast...
<Wobbo> Zal wel aan Aptana liggen. Alsnog ben ik nu Java 8 en heb ik Aptana in Eclips gezet.
<Wobbo> Maar, sorry, ben weer een heel l*lverhaal aan het typen, terwijl ik me alleen zorgen maak over de koeling van me laptop.
<Wobbo> De vraag is, kan ik me zorgen maken dat Asus, Intel en Ubuntu goed met elkaar omgaan, zoals koeling?
<OerHeks> als je je koeling hoort blazen, is het goed.
<OerHeks> als hij altijd voluit blaast, is dat standaard omdat lmsensors nog niet loopt, of geen videokaartdrivertje is geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> helemaal niks blazen, is nie goed
<OerHeks> dat was bij mac zo, maar nu zit mac fancontrol in de standaard repos, opgelost.
<OerHeks> intel word vanuit de kernel ondersteund,dus dat zal wel goed zijn.
<Wobbo> Thanks, nu slaap ik beter. ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<duf> hallo daar wie kan mij zeggen welke flashplayer ik moet downloaden voor ubuntu??
<duf> yum?
<duf> targz?
<duf> rpm
<duf> atp?
<duf> lordievader weet jij het?
<joostvb> duf: je hebt er al eentje, toch?
<joostvb> met standaard installatie
<duf> weet ik maar ik kan de webcam niet gebruiken als ik op toestaan wil klikken lukt dat niet
<duf> ik kan dat bedieningspaneel va de flashplayer ook niet meer sluitern
<duf> ideeen??
<duf> ben ik weer
<lordievader> duf: Welke browser gebruik je?
<Cme_> Hoi. Wat is goed om afbeeldingen mee te comprimeren, de funktie zip.gn werkt niet. Is er iets dat de .png comprimeert?
<lordievader> Cme_: Imagemagick kan dat vast.
<Cme_> Ohh, dank je, ik zie in Ubuntu softwarecentrum dat deze al is geinstalleerd maar ik weet het programma te vinden. Help me, ;)
<Cme_> niet te vinden...
<lordievader> Cme_: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<jcfp> Cme_: optipng
<lordievader> Het is een CLI application.
<Cme_> Isorry?
<Cme_> als dit programma is geinstalleerd waar staat het dan? Ik ben Ubuntu nog niet gewend.
<lordievader> Cme_: Niet alle programmas hebben een graphical user interface. Imagemagick is zo een programma, deze gebruik je vanuit de terminal (ctrl + alt + t).
<lordievader> En om letterlijk antwoord te geven op je vraag: /usr/bin/convert.im6
<Cme_> Hmm,  dat is nog steeds niet het programma, ...
<lordievader> Cme_: Heb je http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php al gelezen?
<Cme_> nee, ben ik nu aan het bekijken, wat ingewikkeld... is er niet een ander programma om te comprimen?
<lordievader> Cme_: jcfp gaf optipng.
<jcfp> optipng wordt in ubuntu gebruikt om png-bestanden in alle pakketten te verkleinen, daarvan ken ik het
<Cme_> ik heb het geinstalleerd maar ik zie het pictogram (ofzo) niet links in de starter, of hoe het heet
<jcfp> command line, 'optipng'
<Cme_> ik zit met een vastloper en sluit even af.
<lordievader> Er zal vast ook een manual voor bestaan, vannuit de terminal: man optipng
<Cme_> okee ik probeer dat na een opstarat... bedankt
<Samson__> Hoi
<Samson__> Hallo wie wil chatten
<Samson__> Ik ben maar een beginner vandaag pas Ubuntu geinstalleerd
<Samson__> wie kan mij wat tips geven?
<lordievader> o/
<Samson__> Hi
<Samson__> NL???
<lordievader> Samson__: Jup, dit is #ubuntu-nl.
<Samson__> he he eindelijk nl
<Samson__> nog niet zo thuis met Ubuntu
<lordievader> Samson__: Deze link wordt vaak hier gegeven: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/
<Samson__> Ik heb tabblad vast gemaakt
<Samson__> thanks
<Samson__> Kan ik ook via de x chat van deze chat gebruik maken?
<Samson__> irc
<rvdv> Ja
<Samson__> Goedeavond rvdv
<rvdv> Hoi ... welkom
<Samson__> eerlijk gezegd snap ik er geen b..llen van. Vandaag Ubuntu op mijn laptopje geinstall
<rvdv> net nieuw met Linux ... veel nieuws ... weeees niet al te snel ontmoedigd
<rvdv> Ik ben in 1998 begonnen met linux ... was iets anders als nu
<rvdv> Blijf een open "mind" houden :-)
<Samson__> Ik weet het; was in begin bij microsoft ook moeielijk maar dit is weer een nieuwe uitdaging voor mij
<Samson__> mind???
<rvdv> Hier op IRC zijn er altijd mensen die je willen helpen ... "mind" bedoel ik in negels
<rvdv> engels*
<Samson__> ok
<lordievader> Linux is erg leuk, helemaal omdat je telkens nieuwe dingen ondekt :)
<rvdv> Ik hou zellf van de flexibiliteit
<Samson__> dus ik hoef hier geen irc programma voor te install; om hier met jullie allemaal te kunnen chatten
<rvdv> Hoeft niet ... kan wel ... als je een bepaalde Nick wilt vast leggen bv
<lordievader> Dat kun je ook via een registratie doen. Op het Freenode netwerk that is.
<Samson__> pff hier vliegen mij wat namen en tips langs de oren wowww
<rvdv> lordievader: OK, dus registratie van een nick werkt dus ook gewoon via een webinterface?
<lordievader> Dat weet ik dan weer niet, maar het zou mij niet verbazen als het kan.
<Samson__> virusscanner is die hier ook nood zakelijk?
<lordievader> Voor een Ubuntu desktop niet.
<lordievader> Wel handig om de firewal aan te slingeren.
<Samson__> laptop
<lordievader> Voor een laptop is ook geen AV nodig. Als je een Linux server gaat draaien waar Windows clients bij komen kijken is het zinnig een AV te gaan draaien.
<Samson__> Waar kun je zien wat je voor een soort stuurprogramma dat ik heb?
<Samson__> aha ok thanx
<rvdv> Wat bedoel je met "stuur programma's"?
<lordievader> Je doelt op de driver van je grafische kaart?
<Samson__> leg mij eens uit waarom hier geen AV nodig is bij Ubuntu
<Samson__> Ik bedoel Os
<OerHeks> Waarom wel?
<rvdv> Om te zien welke moddules gebrukt worden door de kernel doe in een terminal venster "lsmod"
<OerHeks> een AV is een tekortkoming van een OS
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<lordievader> Samson__: Omdat de meeste virussen nog steeds voor Windows worden geschreven.
<OerHeks> het is een verdienmodel, niks meer dan dat
<lordievader> Samson__: Deze virussen gaan meestal al stuk op het Linux filesystem.
<Samson__> dus lang leven Ubuntu
<Samson__> ik heb versie 14 en nog wat
<lordievader> Trusty Thar 14.04 ;)
<rvdv> Dat is de laatste /// en LTS
<rvdv> Long Term Support
<Samson__> yip
<OerHeks> mooi logo trouwens
<rvdv> ten minste tot 2019
 * OerHeks vraagt zich af: wie wil er nou een desktop van 5 jaar oud?
<Samson__> Ben even op jacht op een vlieg. Ben er zo weer.
<rvdv> Nou ... mijn hardware is tenminste ouder dan 5 jaar
<rvdv> core duo ... 4 GB ram
<Samson__> Mijn laptopje ook ouder dan 5 Jears
<lordievader> Veel van mijn machines hebben die leeftijd ook wel bereikt. Draaien KDE nog prima.
 * OerHeks bedoelt desktop-os
<rvdv> :-)
 * OerHeks gaat koffie fixen
<rvdv> Uiteraard komt er er binnen 1 jaar wel een ander OS hierop draaien
<Samson__> laat hem smaken Oerheks
<rvdv> Trouwens draai k gemiddled 4 tot 5 verschillende OS'en ... om mijn desktop computer
<Samson__> Mijn nickname is die nu vast voor mij of oet ik die ergens registreren?
<Samson__> m
<rvdv> Zou je moeten vastlgeggen ... via freenode ...
<OerHeks> dat kan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<OerHeks> registreren, mail beantwoorden en hopla
<Samson__> ok thanks
<OerHeks> de eerste 52 weken is het gratis, daarna kostenloos
<rvdv> :-P
<Samson__> lol
<lordievader> Samson__: 17-20:19 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Samson__ is not registered.
<rvdv> Zie https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Samson__> HElp
<Samson__> engels
<rvdv> :-P
<Samson__> freenode engels
<rvdv> Hier is altijd wel iemand om het voor je te vertalen
<Samson__> kan ik dat vertalen via toolbar of zo?
<rvdv> Als je Chrome gebruikt kan je google translate een ruwe vertaling ervan maken
<rvdv> Erg vloeiend NL wordt het echter niet
<Samson__> nee noppes Fire fox
<rvdv> Kan ook wel
<Samson__> He mensen zitten jullie hier geregeld?
<Samson__> Ik moet namelijk nu echt er van door gaan.
<rvdv> Degene die hier tot nu toe hebben gereageerd wel ....
<Samson__> ok rvdv
<Samson__> Bedankt alvast voor de info en ook lordievader
<lordievader> Cheers
<Samson__> Cheers
#ubuntu-nl 2014-05-18
<Jim_> hallo OerHeks, hier Jim
<Jim_> via deze Link; http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VeiligheidInUbuntu, meer info over veiligheid?
<Jim_> Is via Firefox het internet veiliger?
<Jim_> hallo middels dit commando $ sudo ufw enable, moet de firewall worden gestart?
<Jim_> hallo?!?
<Jim_> help?
<Jim_> dag Kebabfish, hier Jim/Yep.
<Jim_> dit is de bedoeling, maar dit lukt niet:  hier om het ''Gufw'' pakket te installeren
<josspyker> sudo apt-get install gufw
<Kebabfish> Ha Jim_
<Jim_> hee, hallo
<Jim_> ook weer nieuw, de firewall is niet automatisch aangeschakeld.
<Jim_> kun jij hierbij helpen?
<Jim_> via deze Link; http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gufw een stap verder maar nog zonder resultaat.
<Jim_> hallo
<trijntje> hey Jim_, wat is het probleem?
<Jim_> dag trijntje
<Jim_> via deze Link;  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gufw, de firewall inschakelen lukt niet.
<trijntje> bij welke stap gaat het mis?
<Jim_> na de eerste al
<Jim_> de vraag die luidt: toepassing starten, vervolgens kiezen. Maar wat?
<josspyker> in een terminal sudo ufw enable
<trijntje> josspyker: terminal is niet echt handig als het grafisch al niet lukt
<josspyker> zo moeilijk is het nou ook weer niet
<trijntje> Jim_: wat bedoel je met 'de vraag die luidt'?, kan je exact zijn?
<Jim_> ja,
<Jim_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gufw
<Jim_> vervolgens,  hier om het ''Gufw'' pakket te installeren
<Jim_> en dan dus de vraag: toepassing starten. Maar welke?
<Jim_> beste Spyker, die tip: " sudo ufw enable" is reeds geprobeert via opdracht uitvoeren.
<trijntje> Jim_: de toepasing gufw starten natuurlijk
<trijntje> zoek op gufw of firewall in de dash
<Jim_> is niet te vinden!
<josspyker> dan is gufw niet geinstalleerd lijkt mij
<Jim_> Ook via Lubunta software centrum niet.
<Jim_> wat is in de dash?
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<trijntje> de dash is het menu van de standaard versie van ubuntu
<Jim_> 14.04
<trijntje> en welke 'smaak'? Lubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu?
<lordievader> Jim_: Draai je Lubuntu?
<Jim_> jazeker
<lordievader> Jim_: Zoek in het start menu naar Gufw. (Lubuntu had toch een traditioneel startmenu?)
<Jim_> Lubuntu, alles is grijs
<trijntje> systeemgereedschap -> gufw wellicht?
<Jim_> okeee
<lordievader> "Alles is grijs" wat bedoel je daarmee?
<Jim_> alle werkvelden zijn grijs van kleur
<lordievader> Welke werkvelden?
<Jim_> ook niet via systeemgereedschap te vinden.
<trijntje> voorkeuren -> firewall-instellingen is het
<Jim_> zou je denken, maar staat er mooi niet tussen.
<Jim_> trijntje, heb je via de Link dezelfde stappen ondernomen?
<lordievader> Jim_: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<trijntje> als gufw daar niet tussen staat denk ik dat er iets is misgegaan bij het installeren
<Jim_> nee, wist ik het maar
<Jim_> trijntje, na 10.15 is deze versie onlgangs geinstalleerd via een upgrade.
<lordievader> Jim_: Omdat er hier meer mensen praten is het handig om de nick te gebruiken aan wie je jouw bericht addreseert.
<Jim_> ja, ik leeer met de minuut.
<lordievader> Jim_: Als je op "ctrl + alt + T" drukt verschijnt er dan een zwart scherm met witte letters?
<trijntje> wat is de output van 'dpkg -l gufw' in een terminal, zonder de quotes
<Jim_> lordievader, ga proberen nu.
<Jim_> en dan?
<lordievader> trijntje: Twee zielen, een gedachte ;)
<lordievader> Jim_: Dan voer je uit wat trijntje zei: dpkg -l gufw
<Jim_> lachen, het is buiten 21 graden boven celcius, Lordievader.
<lordievader> ?
<Jim_> het resultaat: no packages found matching gufw
<lordievader> Jim_: Dan is deze niet geinstalleerd: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install gufw
<Jim_> Jordievader; dit commando gaat via: opdracht uitvoeren?
<lordievader> Jim_: Het zijn terminal commandos, ja.
<Jim_> Lordievader, er gebeurt na invoering Helemaal niets!
<lordievader> Jim_: Heb je ook op enter gedrukt?
<Jim_> ja, eigenlijk eerst op o.k.
<Jim_> mogelijk dat dit de reden is waarom, gufw niet te vinden is in het software centrum.
<lordievader> Jim_: Ik begin de draad kwijt te raken. Heb je de apt-get commandos uitgevoerd of niet?
<Jim_> ja, kwestie van copieren.
<Jim_> De reden van deze vraag, is het veilig om in te loggen, op e-mailboxen van o.a Gmail/Hotmail/Vodafone enzo?
<lordievader> Het is verstandig om 1 probleem tegelijk te tackelen.
<lordievader> Is gufw nu geinstalleerd?
<Jim_> volledig mee eens, was achtergrond-informatie.
<Jim_> is er nog leven ??
<trijntje> Jim_: kan je alle tekst uit de terminal kopieren en op paste.ubuntu.com zetten?
<trijntje> en dan de link hier plaatsen zodat we kunnen zien wat je doet?
<Jim_> trijntje, doel op de opdracht die Lordievader gaf?
<trijntje> gewoon alles wat in de terminal staat
<Jim_> beste mensen, het systeem is wakker geworden!
<lordievader> ?
<Jim_> het resultaat: hele lange last en tot slot het volgende; 139 kB opgehaald in 6s (20,8 kB/s)                                              Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar De volgende extra pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   python-netifaces De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worde
<Jim_> 139 kB opgehaald in 6s (20,8 kB/s)                                              Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar De volgende extra pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   python-netifaces De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   gufw python-netifaces 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 2 p
<Jim_> de tekst is te lang
<lordievader> Jim_: Vandaar de paste.ubuntu.com.
<Jim_> Lordievader: jij weet meer dan ik!
<lordievader> 18-16:16 < trijntje> Jim_: kan je alle tekst uit de terminal kopieren en op paste.ubuntu.com zetten?
<Jim_> maar doorgaan met de procedure dus?!?
<lordievader> Nee, niet hier. Kopieren naar paste.ubuntu.com
<Jim_> ja, niet leuk.
<lordievader> ?
<Jim_> procedure starten dus?
<lordievader> Ik wil nog graag de output leesbaar (paste.ubuntu.com) voor ogen krijgen.
<Jim_> hallo, is er nog leven?
<Jim_> ja, geen probleem, maar moet de procedure gestart worden.
<trijntje> Jim_: we weten niet waar je het over hebt of wat je aan het doen bent. Vandaar dat we graag alle tekst uit de terminal op paste.ubuntu.com willen zien zodat we je kunnen helpen
<lordievader> Jim_: Heb a.u.b. wat geduld.
<lordievader> Jim_: We zijn allemaal vrijwilligers hier, IRC heeft niet prioriteit 1.
<Jim_> Voor de goede orde, de instructies zijn opgevolgd, en het systeem vraagt nu om een commando,  dus.
<trijntje> ik kan niet veel duidelijke zijn, zet alle tekst uit de terminal op paste.ubuntu.com en plaats de link hier
<Jim_> ja, Trijnje gaat gebeuren, het systeem is eerst aan het werk gezet om te installeren, dankzijn jullie Hulp.
<Jim_> het is in orde. dank voor jullie technische kennis, zal info achtelaten op genoemde site.
<Jim_> noig even dit, er zou voor activeren een wachtwoord nodig zijn , echt dit wordt niet gevraagd?
<Jim_> de info zal deze dag verschijnen (later), er moet e.e.a. worden ingevuld. met vriendelijke groet, Jim.
<Nyborg> Ik ben van Windows XP over gegaan naar ubuntu en wens mijn oulook express mails welke ik op usb stick heb the recuperen hoe dor ik dat het best?
<Nyborg> Ik heb UndBX geinstaleerd uit de UBUNTU library maar het is mij niet duidelijk hoe ik dit kan activeren.
<goudfazant3991> hallo zijn er nog mensen?
<Arno-2> ok.. gebookmarkt
<confluentia> goedenavond allemaal. wie kan mij helpen? heb problemen met branden van avi-formaat. lukt domweg niet.
<OerHeks> file branden als data cd/dvd?
<josspyker> confluentia, installeer devede
<confluentia> als ik dat doe dan krijg ik als resultaat de afbeelding van een cd, die ik niet kan openen.
<josspyker> met devede?
<confluentia> heb ik nog niet geprobeerd. met brasero en K3b lukt het niet.
<josspyker> probeer je een dvd voor je speler te maken?
<confluentia> nee. Ik heb Avi gedownload en wil deze branden op een cd/dvd al naar gelang de grootte.
<josspyker> als je de avi als data cd/dvd brand dan moet je de bestanden gewoon kunnen zien en afspelen of je computer
<confluentia> ik ga het weer proberen. kom hier op terug. tot zover alvast bedankt
<OerHeks> kun je wel de avi afspelen vanaf je HDD?
<OerHeks> als deze wel afspeelt, dan is je "avi" een container met een film zonder tussenstapjes, waarschijnlijk is hij dan bezig eerst de hele cd in te lezen.
<OerHeks> geniaal
<confluentia> krijg volgende melding:Your FFMPEG version is compiled without MP3LAME support, so Devede can create Divx. Recompile your FFMPEG code or install a version with MP3LAME support.
<confluentia> kan idd avi vanaf HDD wel afspelen.
<OerHeks> ow, lame codec opzoeken in softwarecentrum
<confluentia> komen er 2 uit.DVD encoder OGM rip  en de andere is:Niet-vrije multimedia-extraś voor Ubuntu.
<marcel_>  hi there .... i have a question about partitions and the ubuntu installation: my windows laptop had 2 partitions C: and D: with WIN7 on C: ... i installed Ubuntu 14.04 over C:WIN7 expecting the D:DATA to "survive" the install, but now I can not find the D partition which contains all the backed up files from C: .... is it time to start crying?
<marcel_> had ook in het Nederlands gemoeten .... beetje moe, mijn excuses ....
<josspyker> confluentia, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OerHeks> photo-rec of testdisk, als ze niet snel een lijst vinden wat er nog te redden is, is het huilen.
<josspyker> denk dat het huilen gaat worden
<marcel_> daar was ik al een beetje bang voor ..........
<josspyker> wacht ff
<josspyker> in een terminal doe een sudo fdisk -l
<josspyker> eens
<marcel_> (ruimt wel lekker op)
<josspyker> das waar, hehe
<josspyker> in theorie zou die D partitie nog gewoon moeten bestaan
<marcel_> ik zie 3 partities, sda1 sda2 sda3 ... linux extended linux lvm
<josspyker> je ziet er niets bijstaan met nfts?
<marcel_> nope ...
<josspyker> dan lijkt het erop dat je de hele schijf hebt geformateerd
<marcel_> ik denk dat ik keuze 3 had moeten  kiezen tijdens de installatie
<josspyker> je had geavanceerd moeten kiezen
<marcel_> maar ik dacht de partities zijn er al, dus kan zo over c:win7 heeb ....
<marcel_> heen
<marcel_> ga ff een mailtje naar de NSA sturen, die hebben vast nog wel een recente backup
<josspyker> je kan een live cd gebruiken en dan testdisk installeren en kijken of die de verwijderde partitie kan herstellen
<marcel_> kan ik daarvoor de Ubuntu installatie dvd gebruiken of moet ik een andere downloaden?
<josspyker> probeer het eerst een met wat je nu hebt
<josspyker>  sudo apt-get install testdisk
<marcel_> dat moet wel lukken ... nu nog heel hard hopen!!!
<marcel_> testdisk moet zeker van een ander opstart device draaien om de drive te bekijken .... (ff checken)
<josspyker> lees anders dit ff http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<marcel_> lees anders dit ff http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<marcel_> dank je wel, even via een andere laptop ingelogd ...
<marcel2> ik ga het even lezen, dank je wel!!
<marcel_> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<OerHeks> dat installeer je niet op de foute ubuntu toch ?
<OerHeks> doe dat in live cd
<OerHeks> anders raak je nog meer data kwijt :-(
<marcel2> yep ... ik ben nu de betreffende laptop aan het herstarten met de live cd om daarna testdisk te installeren
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<marcel2> enneeh ... ondanks de (nog?) missende data vind ik Ubuntu toch een stuk beter en makelijker te gebuiken ...
<marcel2> heb heel lang geleden wel eens wat met unix gedaan ..... ik denk dat dat ook wel helpt
<marcel2> kernel panic ... mmm, spannend?
<OerHeks> panic is goed, vastloper is bad
<marcel2> nog tips voor apps of tweaks die ik echt moet hebben op ubuntu 14.04?
<josspyker> zet al die reclame meuk uit in unity
<marcel2> (behalve testdisk)
<marcel2> de online search results bedoel je? zoja, die heb ik al uitgezet ... dacht eraan om hem aan te zetten en alleen de amazon resultaten er uit te filteren .... is het niet handig dan?
<marcel2> heb het nog niet echt gebruikt vandaar ...
<josspyker> ik vind het helemaal niks, maar dat is persoonlijk
<OerHeks> ik vind "ubuntustudio-photography" wel een leuke metapackage
<marcel2> ja, wil je online resultaten als je naar een applicatie op je pc zoekt .... meestal niet denk ik ...
<josspyker> http://www.unixmen.com/disable-unity-online-search-feature-ubuntu-14-04-lts-older-versions/
<OerHeks> Je kan amazon uitzetten in privacy
<marcel2> E:unable to locate pakage testdisk
<marcel2> haha ... ff wifi opzetten
<marcel2> dat was het toch niet ... sudo apt-get install testdisk .... toch?
<marcel2> zegt dat ik een component universe moet installeren?
<josspyker> in de update manager ff de repo kiezen
<marcel2> enablen .... van universe
<marcel2> dus ... repo enable, testdisk geinstalleerd en opgestart als root ... ik zie nu de partitie en testdisk geeft "none" aan als partition table type, ik zou geneigd zijn om hier voor Intel/PC partition te kiezen .... DOE ik daar goed aan?
<josspyker> intel kiezen
<marcel2> dan analyse zeker?
<josspyker> ik ben ff druk nu marcel2 lees dit ff http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<marcel2> ok, dankjewel jos!!
<josspyker> laat even weten of het lukt
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-11
<BlueRose> test
<oldsk00l> test back
<SCHAAP137> critical error
<BlueRose> Does anybody knows how i can set an ip range to scan ?
<BlueRose> I use the program umt network scanner
<BlueRose> Does anybody knows how to set an ip range in umt network scanner ?
<OerHeks> Ik gebruik gewoon nmap, umt ken ik niet en zit niet in de repo's toch ?
<OerHeks> nmap -sV -p 1-65535 192.168.1.1/24
<OerHeks> duurt lekker lang :-P
<SCHAAP137> BlueRose, dit is ook een leuke scanner: https://github.com/robertdavidgraham/masscan
<SCHAAP137> "This is the fastest Internet port scanner. It can scan the entire Internet in under 6 minutes, transmitting 10 million packets per second."
<OerHeks> dit is sneller, tot poort 1024 dacht ik > nmap -sV -p 192.168.1.1/24
<BlueRose> Range die ik opgeef bv  192.168.0.1/250  dat werkt niet
<OerHeks> 1-250 misschien?
<OerHeks> geen idee met dat umt geval
<BlueRose> Sorry, Umit Network Scanner, alwaar je ip ranges zou moeten kunnen invoeren om te scannen
<BlueRose> Bedankt OerHeks, dat is de oplossing
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-12
<rigobert_> probleem: laptop Lenovo B50/30 met voorgeinstalleerde windows 8.0 Bing. Heb zonder op te letten ubuntu 14.04 lts geinstalleerd. Nu krijg ik wel de keus om windows in een menu te kiezen maar geeft hij een fout melding aan. Door de info op google te lezen ben ik er nu achter dat ik eerst een aantal instellingen had moeten aanpassen voordat ik ubuntu erop ging zetten. Hoe krijg ik windows weer terug om deze instellingen toch nog te
<rigobert_> goedemiddag Z_God
<rigobert_> heb jij misschien een oplossing voor me?
<Sling> rigobert_: hij/zij heeft je vraag niet gezien :)
<Sling> rigobert_: welke foutmelding krijg je?
<rigobert_> Dat heb ik vergeten op te schrijven
<rigobert_> iets met bootmanager meen ik
<Sling> maar ubuntu kun je nu wel gewoon starten via dat menu?
<rigobert_> ja
<Sling> kun je de inhoud van het bestand /boot/grub/grub.cfg delen via http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<rigobert_> waar staat dat ergens
<rigobert_> ik heb het gevonden
<rigobert_> en gemaild???naar http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rigobert_> ik weet niet of het zo lukt? of heb ik het verkeerd begrepen?
<rigobert_> het punt is dat ik een newby ben.
<rigobert_> wat betekend bijv. delen via
<Sling> als je naar http://paste.ubuntu.com/ gaat in een browser, kun je een stuk tekst plakken
<Sling> en dan op 'Paste!' klikken, de URL die je dan te zien krijgt kun je met ons delen zodat wij die tekst ook kunnen lezen
<Sling> in plaats van de hele lap tekst in dat bestand hier plakken, wat niet goed werkt en waar mensen niet vrolijk van worden :)
 * Sling is even weg, op naar huis
<rigobert_> sorrie, te laat
<rigobert_> heb de complete grub.cfg erin gezet en gepaste
<rigobert_> of toch goed gegaan?
<rigobert_> ik heb het denk ik verkeerd begrepen
<rigobert_> het is volgens mij dus toch goed gegaan per ongeluk
<rigobert_> oke,iemand een oplossing voor mijn probleem?
<rigobert_> hoef ik in grub.cfg maar iets te veranderen om toch windows weer opgestart in het menu te verkrijgen?
<rigobert_> Kan ik trouwens deze chat verlaten en toch later ergens de oplossing van jullie terug vinden?
<rigobert_> of is dit ook alleen maar op deze chatsite?
<rigobert_> jullie zijn wel erg spraakzaam,zeg
<rigobert_> is er nu echt niemand die mij op enigerwijze kan helpen?
<rigobert_> of heb ik de verkeerde tijd genomen en zitten jullie allemaal te eten?
<rigobert_> sorrie , dat dat ik jullie dan heb gestoord, nog smakelijk eten en bedankt voor jullie aandacht.
<bincke> i must nex year buy a linux laptop. bud i liked one-note on it? how can i do that?
<bincke> of hoe zet ik one-note op zo'n pc?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-13
<OerHeks> Na de vrijwilliger, is de stageloper de grootste struikelblok voor mij om een baan te vinden http://www.parool.nl/parool/nl/30700/OPINIE/article/detail/4017768/2015/05/12/Stage-lopen-is-een-wanhoopsdaad-geworden.dhtml
<OerHeks> bedankt rutte !
<OerHeks> en samson
<Hugo> Hallo?
<Maikel> ja, wat is er?
<Hugo> Er is een fout bij het aanmelden van mijn computer met Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Als ik mezelf aanmeld, moet ik lang wachten en even later kom ik opnieuw in het aanmeldscherm
<Hugo> weet u hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<Hugo> o ja, bij het aanmelden zie ik mijn eigen achtergrond niet meer. ook zegt hij dat k geen wifi-verbinding meer heb.
<trijntje> Hugo: klinkt alsof de grafische omgeving crast, welke videokaart heb je?
<Hugo> dat weet ik niet
<Hugo> ik weet wel dat ik een hp compaq computer heb
<trijntje> daar zijn heel veel types van, dus dat zegt niet zo veel
<trijntje> kan je via de terminal wel inloggen (ctrl + alt +f1, je ziet het wachtwoord niet als je typt)
<Hugo> ik weet niet of het ermee te maken heeft, maar ik was een thema aan het installeren
<Hugo> ik zal zeggen welke computer ik heb van compaq
<Hugo> ja
<Hugo> via de terminal kan ik wel inloggen
<Hugo> ik heb deze grafische kaart: AMD Radeon™ HD8210 (onboard)
<trijntje> kan je via het gastaccount inloggen?
<trijntje> want het kan zijn dat je je eigen account stuk heb gemaakt met dat thema, afhankelijk van hoe je het installeerde
<Hugo> ik heb het via de terminal geinstalleerd.
<Hugo> als ik via het gastaccount inlog bij de instellingen van gebruikersaccounts, zegt de computer dat ik het recht niet heb om hier wat in te wijzigen. of bedoel je iets anders?
<trijntje> nee dat klopt, maar je kan dus wel inloggen als gast
<trijntje> dus je heb inderdaad iets aan je eigen account stuk gemaakt, dus het is geen probleem met de videokaart
<Hugo> o, wat nu?
<trijntje> welke commando's heb je precies uitgevoerd in de terminal? Geen idee of je die ongedaan kunt maken
<Hugo> ik weet het niet, ik was Xenlism aan het installeren en het stond in de README
<Hugo> O ja, ik moest van mama zeggen dat ik nog maar 11 jaar ben.
<trijntje> heb je de link nog naar waar je het gedownload hebt? als je die hier plaatst kan ik kijken of je het nog terug kunt draaien
<Hugo> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/xenlism+%3A+minimalism?content=164735
<trijntje> zo te zien is dat thema niet voor ubuntu
<trijntje> en ik kan ook de readme niet vinden trouwens, welke download link had je gebruikt?
<Hugo> ik las niet de readme, maar het 'install' bestand'
<trijntje> waar staat dat bestand?
<Hugo> in de enige map die je als eerst te zien krijgt als je het bestand opent
<trijntje> nee, de pagina die jij linkt heeft 6 download links, welke heb je gebruikt?
<Hugo> de tweede
<trijntje> daar zie ik geen bestand dat 'install' heet
<Hugo> raar!
<Hugo> het bestand had een icoontje met een groen vakje met een pijltje
<trijntje> dat verschilt per systeem, wat is de naam van het bestand?
<Hugo> het is toch dit thema: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562
<Hugo> sorry voor de fout
<Hugo> open het INSTALL-bestand en ga naar het 'hoofdstuk' INSTALLING.
<Hugo> daar staat in het engels: als deze manier van installeren niet werkt, kunt u roberen deze code in de terminal te typen.
<trijntje> ok, ga naar de terminal met ctrl + alt +f1, en voer het volgende in (Geen typfouten maken)
<trijntje> gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.interface
<trijntje> gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences
<trijntje> gsettings reset org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme
<trijntje> als je dan opnieuw opstart werkt het hopelijk
<trijntje> (sudo reboot now)
<Hugo> okee weet je zeker dat de codes kloppen?
<Hugo> En moet ik de codes los van elkaar, achter elkaar, intypen?
<trijntje> ja, los van elkaar
<Hugo> okee ik ga het proberen
<Hugo> bij het rebooten zegt de computer: sudo: eigenaar van /usr/bin/sudo moet gebruiksnummer 0 zijn en de setuid bit ingesteld
<Hugo> wat is dat?
<trijntje> doe je dit via het gastaccount?
<Hugo> nee
<Hugo> moet dat wel? dan doe ik dat
<trijntje> nee, het moet juist via je eigen account
<trijntje> maar op je eigen account heb je toch sudo rechten of niet?
<Hugo> ja, maar ik kan niet op mijn account. dat is het probleem dus
<trijntje> waar voer je die sudo dan uit?
<Hugo> als ik bij het aanmeldscherm ben, open ik de terminal vian ctrl alt f1
<trijntje> en dan log je toch in met je eigen naam en wachtwoord, dus dan zit je toch op je eigen account?
<Hugo> ja denk ik
<trijntje> je kan "who am i" typen om te zien welke gebruiker je bent
<Hugo> even proberen
<Hugo> ik ben mezelf, maar dan met tty1 en datum en tijd erachter
<trijntje> dan klopt het, dan zou je gewoon sudo moeten kunnen doen
<Hugo> o wat raar, ik kreeg trouwens bij de 3 commando's van net een stukje tekst van de computer er tussendoor
<trijntje> anyway, dat maakt niet echt uit, je kan ook vanaf het inlog scherm opnieuw opstarten
<Hugo> nee, ik krijg dan deze melding: weet u zeker dat u deze computer wilt afsluiten, maar er staan geen 'ja' of 'nee' knoppen
<Hugo> dat komt vast door het themafoutje
<trijntje> ok, laatste optie dan maar, de geheime manier om de pc uit te zetten ;)
<Hugo> welke?
<trijntje> hou de linker alt en de print screen/SysRq knoppen ingedrukt, en druk dan na elkaar op de volgende toetsen
<trijntje> laat ongeveer 3 seconden tussen elke toets
<trijntje> r e i s u b
<Hugo> in de terminal?
<trijntje> maakt niet uit waar
<trijntje> in de terminal kan je zien wat er gebeurt ;)
<Hugo> moet je de knoppen inhouden tijdens het typen
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> nou, alleen de alt en printscreen, de andere gewoon na elkaar indrukken
<Hugo> het lukt
<Hugo> ik heb me nu aangemeld maar hij heeft weer hetzefde probleem
<Hugo> dat komt zeker doordat sudo niet werkt
<trijntje> dat weet ik niet, maar als sudo niet werkt is er zeker wat mis met het systeem
<Hugo> o ik dacht net sudo doet het niet want sudo reboot now doet het niet maar normaal doet sudo het wel
<Hugo> misschien moet ik gewoon even ermee naar de winkel gaan
<Hugo> wel fijn dat je mij zo erg goed hebt geholpen
<trijntje> ow, dat is helemaal raar, maar wel goed dat sudo het iig doet
<trijntje> Hugo: de makkelijkste oplossing is om een nieuwe gebruiker aan te maken vai de terminal
<Hugo> hoe
<trijntje> https://superuser.com/questions/196848/how-do-i-create-an-administrator-user-on-ubuntu
<trijntje> dan kan je gewoon weer je pc gebruiken, en je kan zelfs vanaf de nieuwe gebruiker de oude bestanden naar de nieuwe gebruiker kopieren
<Hugo> maar dan zegt de computer dit: sudo: eigenaar van /usr/bin/sudo moet gebruiksnummer 0 zijn en de setuid bit ingesteld
<trijntje> dus nu doet sudo het weer niet? Dan weet ik het ook niet meer, je systeem is goed in de war dan
<trijntje> ik moet gaan, ik hoop dat je het nog kunt oplossen
<Hugo> bedankt voor de hulp doei
<rinke> Hoe verwijder ik pictogrammen van mijn Ubuntu Mate bureaublad ?
<SCHAAP137> welke pictogrammen doel je op? Computer, Netwerk, Prullenbak etc?
<SCHAAP137> die kun je in-/uitschakelen via MATE Tweak
<rinke> Waar vind ik Mate tweak, niet in het software centrum ?
<SCHAAP137> onder Preferences als het goed is
<OerHeks> lijkt van wel, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-tweak
<rinke> Al gevonden, met dank Schaap en Oerheks
<SCHAAP137> ik herinner me dat 'ie er al bij zat, maar ik kan me vergissen
<SCHAAP137> graag gedaan rinke
<OerHeks> :-)
<SCHAAP137> ja ja, jullie ook een vrije dag morgen neem ik aan?
<SCHAAP137> helft v/h land neemt gegarandeerd ook vrijdag vrij
<OerHeks> douwtrappen ja
<rinke> Hemelvaartsdag Dauwtrappen ?
<rinke> Ik slaap maar uit
<OerHeks> camera mee, foto's van mensen maken die foto's maken :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-14
<Thecrazyskull_> fuck ll
<Thecrazyskull_> luca when are you gonna try cpu oc?
<Fermata> Welkom, Thecrazyskull_.
<ichat> hoe stel je een wifi netwerk in in de cli... i heb een beetje ruzie met de ubuntu minimal  iso.. die heeft mijn netwerk niet geinstalleerd na de setup procedure dus nu moet ik via cli mijn wifi aan de praat krijgen om iets van een network-manager gui oid te installeren
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-15
<flappie311> goede morgen allmeaal
<bejerre> hallo
<bejerre> spreekt er hier iemand nederlands?
<bejerre> spreekt er hier iemand nederlands?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-16
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
#ubuntu-nl 2015-05-17
<Fermata> Geen hulpvragen vandaag?
<Fermata> Sjonge.
<OerHeks> Raamen wassen 6 hoog, ssd en videokaart en hdd omzetten naar 2e pc, en een verse install doen, de hond  uitlaten, bier pakken .. kom maar langs
<OerHeks> dan laat ik vast de hond uit
<Fermata> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-16
<lawrence_> na upgrade van linux 12.04 is mijn wifi verbinding ontzettend traag :( hoe los ik dit op? Ik heb normaal een snelheid boven de 70 nu maar 11
<lawrence_> heb de modem al verchillende keren opnieuw gestart en fabriek instellingen terug gezet maar niets helpt kan dit met de driver te maken hebben ? Want met de kabel heb ik dit niet dan haal ik snelheden van 90 mb
<r3boot> telenet ratelimiting ...
<lawrence_> is hier iemand die een oplossing heeft voor een traag wifi? want op het internet vind ik niets
<OerHeks> trage wifi, kan een buggie driver zijn ( atheros), druk netwerk in de buurt, of meerdere users op je DSL
<lawrence_> OerHeks: Dit is het enige toestel op mijn netwerk sluit ik de kabel aan dan haal ik 95 mb op de wifi maar 11
<lawrence_> hoe los ik dit probleem op?
<lawrence_> terug donwgraden naar 14.04?
<OerHeks> als het de netwerk driver is, meestal niet.
<OerHeks> welke wifi adapter is het? open terminal: lspci -nn -d ::280
<lawrence_> 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002a] (rev 01)
<OerHeks> zie, atheros, was ik al bang voor, fabrikant werkt niet mee.
<lawrence_> OerHeks: daar kan ik niks tegen doen dan? Want bij Ubuntu 14.04 was er geen probleem :s
<OerHeks> nee, niet dat ik weet, sorry :-(
<lawrence_> ok toch alvast dat je hebt gereageerd :s
<r3boot> wat? ondersteunt ubuntu de ath9k driver niet?
<r3boot> https://wiki.debian.org/ath9k
<OerHeks> jawel, maar is buggie
<r3boot> Niet als je m van http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/ haalt en zelf compiled
<r3boot> dan werkt het 'ish'
<r3boot> maar idd, niet zo goed als een propere intel kaart
<lawrence_> r3boot: nu spreek je chinees voor mij ik werk nog niet zo lang met linux :s
<r3boot> lawrence_: iig, debian en archlinux ondersteunen deze wifi kaart gewoon
<r3boot> lawrence_: linux (ubuntu) is helaas niet zo gebruikersvriendelijk als dat je mocht hopen, en ze hebben de driver voor je wifi kaart stuk gemaakt. Nu is het mogelijk om dit zelf te repareren door de juiste driver te installeren, maar daarvoor zul je wel wat moeite moeten doen
<r3boot> iig, daar kunnen de mensen in dit kanaal je mee helpen, zelf gebruik ik ubuntu al jaren niet meer
<lawrence_> wat gebruik je dan? Want mijn drivers van de printer/scanner werken al niet met opensuse
 * r3boot draait archlinux op de desktop, en debian/freebsd/openvms op de server(s)
<r3boot> Het werken met archlinux is in het begin ff lastig, omdat je alles met het handje moet doen, maar daarna is het (imho) de meest complete en uptodate distro die er is, welke zga geen onderhoud kost om uptodate te blijven
<lawrence_> r3boot: is dit niet wat te geavanceerd?
<r3boot> Linux is een geavanceerd OS, sorry
<r3boot> het gemak wat je met OSX en windows hebt kun je niet verwachten met linux, tenzij je bereid bent om hier zelf energie in te steken
<r3boot> als je die energie erin steekt tho, dan is het het meest flexibele OS waar je ooit mee gewerkt hebt
<r3boot> Neem zoiets als je wifi driver
<r3boot> windows heeft een hele QA afdeling om ervoor te zorgen dat zoiets niet zomaar kan gebeuren
<lawrence_> r3boot: ik ben gewoon ubuntu stilaan gewoon aan het worden. en veel gemakkelijke handleidingen vind je ook niet :s
<r3boot> en als het wel gebeurt, dan krijg je snel een update
<r3boot> https://wiki.archlinux.org/ ;)
<lawrence_> weet ik dat dit bij windows niet kan gebeuren maar ik ben dat gepush beu van microsoft
<r3boot> da's zo'n beetje de beste howto site die er bestaat
<r3boot> Iig, computer technologie is zo makkelijk nog niet, en dankzij de gefragmenteerde Opensource community (tezamen met de eigen wil van canonical) is het ook moeilijk om een alternatief neer te zetten wat qua kwaliteit op kan tegen osx/windows
<lawrence_> r3boot: ik zal de live cd dan eens downloaden en kijken op de laptop want op de desktop heb ik geen probleem
<r3boot> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_guide <-- hier vind je de installer
<r3boot> Als je daardoorheen gewerkt hebt, dan zul je ook gelijk snappen hoe je een linux OS opbouwt
<lawrence_> r3boot: mmm huiswerk pfff :p
<lawrence_> r3boot: centOS en fedora lijkt ook wel iets
<r3boot> Centos is leuk op de server, fedora op de desktop :)
<lawrence_> r3boot: dan denk ik dat ik naar fedora ga met de laptop en de desktop op ubuntu laten aangezien ik niet de enige ben die de desktop gebruik. De laptop heeft maar een gebruiker en dat ben ik zelf
<OerHeks> sterkte met de driver :-)
<lawrence_> tenzij dit niet werkt natuurlijk want anders zal het debian worden
<r3boot> of arch
<r3boot> arch is erg de moeite waard
<lawrence_> kan ook maar ziet me echt wel moeilijk uit ben even op youtube gaan kijken (misschien een beetje verkeerd van mij)
<r3boot> <-- heeft in de afgelopen 15jr nagenoeg iedere distro onder de zon gedraait, incl zelfbouw distro's, en arch is een soort perfecte balans tussen een heleboel prettige eigenschappen
<lawrence_> zie die install kernel niet zitten ben meer de graphical installation gewoon
<r3boot> Ieder zn ding natuurlijk
<r3boot> maar besef je wel dat je dan tegen ^^ issues aan kunt lopen
<lawrence_> tenzij hier ergens een oplossing voor is op het net
<r3boot> En de meeste mensen die ervaren zijn met linux gebruiken ubuntu niet om een reden ;)
<OerHeks> zucht, stop daar nou eens mee, r3boot
<r3boot> OerHeks: waarmee?
<r3boot> Dit is toch een ubuntu gerelateerd irc kanaal?
<OerHeks> ja, maar geen afzeik kanaal.
<r3boot> Helaas, de wereld is niet alleen maar positief
<r3boot> net zoals irc
<r3boot> get used to it ;)
<lawrence_> ik kan de desktop niet zomaar veranderen mijn partner kan daar niet zo goed tegen :p
<lawrence_> maar de laptop is wel van mij :D
<systeem> r3boot: en wat is die reden, volgens jou?
<JanC> r3boot: als je niet constructief kan zijn is het beter als je niet op #ubuntu-nl "helpt"
<r3boot> systeem: ik denk dat dat vooral samen te vatten is in een brak QA proces, gecombineerd met een leadership wat graag hun eigen weg volgt zonder daarbij samen te werken met de rest v/d oss community
<r3boot> JanC: volgens mij was ik constructief genoeg, heb m meerdere manieren gegeven hoe ie zn wireless kaart werkend kan krijgen.
<JanC> geen enkele die meteen praktisch is voor de persoon in kwestie
<r3boot> Als je een ath9k gebruikt, dan moet je nou eenmaal de linux-wireless drivers gebruiken. Ik ga alleen niet voorkauwen hoe ie zelf moet compilen, aangezien dat op die site prima word uitgelegt
<JanC> Ubuntu gebruikt de ath9k driver, dus wat zeur je?
<JanC> maar je hebt niet eens de moeite genomen om dat te controleren, want dat past niet in je kraam
<Mario_> Hallo, ondersteunt Xubuntu 16.04 de Intel audiocontroller 82801CA/CAM AC''97 (rev 02)?
<r3boot> Doe nou gewoon ff backlog lezen, daar staat het in uitgelegt. En problemen met de distro ath9k driver zijn in 99 vd 100 gevallen op te lossen met de upstream drivers
<JanC> Mario_: die zou normaal wel moeten werken, lijkt me
<Mario_> Jan, ik krijg helaas geen geluid; werkt wel onder Win XP / 7 en Puppy Linux Precise 5.7.1
<r3boot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812934 <-- deze thread al gelezen?
<Mario_> r3boot ; bedankt voor de link ; ik zal eens kijken of ik daar iets mee kan
<JanC> dat is uit 2008
<r3boot> En het is het proberen waard om te kijken of hij tegen hetzelfde probleem aanloopt
<JanC> Mario_: toont xfce dat er een audio device is?  als je iets probeert af te spelen geeft dat een fout of hoor je gewoon niks?
<Mario_> is inderdaad heel oud 2007/2008 ; lijk ik niets aan te hebben
<Mario_> jan, bij de instellingen mis ik steeds een geluidsapparaat; dat had ik daar wel verwacht
<JanC> dus er wordt geen geluidsapparaat getoond?
<Mario_> Nee, wel beeldscherm, muis enz. maar geen geluidsapparaat
<JanC> Mario_: en dat gebeurt altijd, ook na een reboot? (dus niet enkel na suspend of zo?)
<Mario_> Jan, dat gebeurt altijd; audio heeft nog nooit gewerkt
<JanC> Mario_: als je "aplay -l" uitvoert in een terminal, krijg je dan audio devices?
<Mario_> Jan, ik zie dan de naam van Intel  maar ook: sub-apparaat #0 en subdevice #0
<OerHeks> 82801ca .. zie deze post http://askubuntu.com/a/322842
<JanC> dat is okee, ALSA telt vanaf 0
<JanC> ik moet zo meteen weg voor een uurtje of zo; ben later vanavond of morgen wel terug als je wil
<OerHeks> zonder CAM AC 97 ... wat misschien ook kan helpen, kijken in de bios of je ac 97 kanemuleren
<JanC> of misschien kan OerHeks helpen
<OerHeks> en als DAT niet lukt, installeer pavucontrol die is better dan de standaard mixer
<Mario_> Jan, ik spreek je wellicht vanavond of morgen ; alvast bedankt ; ik probeer het nu op te lossen met OerHeks;
<Mario_> Dit is een oude laptop van het werk; ik kan niet is de BIOS tenzij ik alles openschroef en de batterij er een tijdje uithaal...
<Mario_> pavucontrol? hoe kom ik daaraan? en wat zijn de gevolgen?
<Mario_> ik installeerde Xbuntu 16.04 ook op een andere desktop; ook daar werkt het geluid niet ;
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<OerHeks> gevolgen zijn misschien wel connectie, maar probeer die sound config eerst
<Mario_> is er geen risico aan verboden?
<OerHeks> neuj
<Mario_> ok ik zal het proberen
<OerHeks> bios update nakijken bij de vendor wil ook wel eens voor verassingen zorgen qua bugjes
<OerHeks> mja, laat dat goedkeuren door je werk
<Mario_> ik werk daar niet meer; alleen het opschroeven is niet mijn ding
<Mario_> pavucontrol hielp dus niet
<Mario_> kan ik dat dan beter maar ongedaan maken?
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan
<Mario_> hoe ?
<Mario_> sudo uninstall pavucontrol?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove pavucontrol --purge
<OerHeks> dan is alles wegjes
<JanC> Mario_: kan je het volgende uitvoeren in een terminal: "(aplay -l; echo ----; pactl list) > ~/log.txt" en dan de inhoud van ~/log.txt op paste.ubuntu.com plaatsen (en de URL ervan hier geven)?
<Mario_> OK, JanC, ik zie dat je er weer bent; ik zal je voorstel uitproberen
<JanC> en je gebruikt Xubuntu op een andere machine met hetzelfde probleem, zie ik?
<OerHeks> zover kwam ik nog niet, is het dezelfde hardware?
<JanC> desktop vs. laptop, dus vermoedelijk niet
<Mario_> Nee, de ene is een laptop ; die is belangrijk Compaq Evo N610 C; Desktop is iets minder van belang; daar zit ook nog extra geluidskaart in ; geen enkel audio apparaat werkt daar
<JanC> is dat een verse Xubuntu of met extra software erop?
<Mario_> beide desktop Xbuntu 16.04 ; op desktop geinstalleerd met dvd ; op laptop met mini-cd (via internet)
<OerHeks> maar laat ons die log tekst eens zien?
<Mario_> ja, daar ga ik mee aan de slag; ik zoek kleien teksteditor in Xubuntu om tekst uit Terminal te plakken
<JanC> leafpad of mousepad, dacht ik
<Mario_> notities kan ook?
<JanC> "mousepad" heet de standaard editor in Xubuntu
<JanC> maar gewoon dubbelklikken op dat bestand zou die moeten openen
<OerHeks> cat <naam>.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> vanuit terminal
<JanC> eh
<OerHeks> in dit geval:   cat log.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<JanC> gewoon dubbelkikken en copy/paste? :)
<Mario_> jan ik ga aan de slag
<Mario_> ik heb je tekst letterlijk overgetikt; dan krijg ik als foutmelding: Bestand of map bestaat  niet
<JanC> zegt die ook welk bestand?
<Mario_> nee helaas
<Mario_> ik tikte je tekst letterlijk over inclusief aanhaling- en sluit tekens ; was dat ook de bedoeling?
<JanC> nee, geen aanhalingstekens
<JanC> geen "" dus
<Mario_> dat dacht ik eerst ook al
<Mario_> "" heb ik natuurlijk niet ingevoerd
<JanC> zonder de " lukt ook niet?
<JanC> wat zegt: pactl info
<Mario_> Ik kriig alleen dit bericht: Lijst van Playback hardware-apparaten kaart0: I82801CA-ICH3, apparaat 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801CA-ICH3] sub-apparaten: 1/1  Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #)
<JanC> OerHeks: gebruik jij Xubuntu?
<JanC> in de log file?
<JanC> Mario_: dat staat in de log file?
<Mario_> sorry, dit verschijnt in beeld op de terminal; waar wordt dit log file opgeslagen?
<JanC> Mario_: in ~/log.txt ?  (dat is log.txt in je persoonlijke map)
<Mario_> in mijn persoonlijke map is niets opgeslagen; dus geen tekst bestand
<Mario_> wel op het bureaublad zie ik nu
<Mario_> hoe kan ik die tekst sturen? uploaden naar jullie?
<JanC> zie paste.ubuntu.com
<JanC> naast Poster: zet je je (nick)name, en bij Content de inhoud van het bestand, als je op de Paste! knop klikt krijg je dan een nieuwe pagina/URL die wij ook kunnen bekijken
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16468811/
<Mario_> Mijn naam staat erbij; je zou het moeten kunnen vinden
<JanC> lijkt me allemaal wel okee op het eerste zicht
<JanC> waarmee probeer je geluid af te spelen?
<Mario_> standaard is de mediaspeler Parole; maar MPlayer werkt ook niet
<Mario_> kon je die tekst wel goed lezen?
<JanC> ow, wacht, ik zie iets
<Mario_> kan ik het tekstbestand ook uploaden (betere uitlijning/ leesbaarheid)?
<Mario_> ok ; is er toch iets mis?
<JanC> de uitlijning is okee
<JanC> is je geluid aangesloten via S/PDIF ?
<JanC> digitaal dus?
<Mario_> Ja, dat vond ik al zo vreemd ; maar ik kon het niet veranderen
<JanC> maar is die zo aangesloten?
<Mario_> hoe moet het zijn? welke analoge optie? het is een laptop ; Windows XP staat er ook nog op ; daar werkt het geluid wel van
<JanC> en/of heb je analoge koptelefoon (of analoge boxen) aangesloten?
<JanC> ik moet weten wat er al dan niet aangesloten is  :)
<Mario_> analoge hoofdtelefoon geeft ook geen geluid; geen boxen ;
<Mario_> voorzijde laptop: is aansluiting voor hoofdtelefoon en microfoon
<Mario_> het is de EVO N 610 C van Compaq
<JanC> hm, ik veronderstel dat die laptop in feite geen S/PDIF aansluiting heeft, of wel?
<Mario_> als ik eerlijk ben weet ik niet wat een s/pdif aansluitin gis; maar he tlijkt me dat die instelling verkeerd is; aan de achterzijde kun je via een rare busaansluiting wel iets aansluiten ik weet niet of dat zulke aansluiting is
<JanC> S/PDIF connectors: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCA_connector of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOSLINK
<OerHeks> test zonder boxjes/hoofdtelefoon, gewoon de ingebouwde speakertjes
<JanC> ik begin te vermoeden dat de driver denkt dat de interne "aansluiting" een S/PDIF is ipv analoog  :-/
<JanC> maar dan zou de analoge koptelefoon wel moeten werken als je die aansluit
<Mario_> dat zou wel eens kunnen ; hij heeft geen RCA-aansluiting enz.
<JanC> als je koptelefoon kiest als uitvoer werkt het ook niet?
<JanC> met of zonder koptelefoon aangesloten?
<Mario_> Ook tweede hoofdtelefoon werkt niet ; werkt wel onder Windows en Puppy Linux
<Mario_> zal even kijken
<JanC> i kweet niet precies hoe je dat kiest in Xubuntu
<JanC> eventueel met pavucontrol
<Mario_> op advies van je collega installeerde ik pavucontrol
<Mario_> dat heb ik via instructies van haar weer verwijderd
<Mario_> maar nu zie ik dat ik bij multimedia de volumeregeling ben kwijtgeraakt..
<Mario_> hoe kan ik die audit opties terugkrijgen?
<JanC> pavucontrol installeren
<Mario_> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol ; klopt dat?
<JanC> yep
<Mario_> ik kreeg nu wel foutmeldingen bij installatie van pavucontrol
<JanC> oh?
<Mario_> bepaalde archieven kan hij niet ophalen
<Mario_> apt-get update proberen?
<JanC> doe even een update eerst ja
<Mario_> ook foutmeldingen; toegang geweigerd
<JanC> heb je een programma draaien voor pakketbeheer / installeren software?  eerst even afsluiten dan
<Mario_> wat is het exacte commando voor het updaten van pavucontrol?
<JanC> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Mario_> ja, dat had ik al ingegeven
<JanC> kan ook in een grafische pakketbeheerder zoals Synaptic of wat er ook standaard bij Xubuntu zit daarvoor
<JanC> anders de exacte foutmelding hier (indien niet meer dan een paar lijnen) of op paste.ubuntu.com plakken
<Mario_> ja, hij blijft fout geven dat sommige archieven niet op te halen zijn
<Mario_> wat/hoe is het --fix-missing commando?
<JanC> "sudo apt-get update" gedaan?
<JanC> oh
<JanC> kunnen we de volledige foutmelding krijgen?  :)
<Mario_> ja, die kan ik wel opsturen;
<Mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16469170/
<Mario_> weer met mijn naam gepost
<Mario_> Jan, kun je er iets mee?
<Mario_> Het is al laat; Zijn Jan B en /of OerHeks hier nog?
<JanC> uh, dat klinkt als een DNS-probleem
<JanC> vreemd
<OerHeks> zucht..
<OerHeks> effin, ik heb bij elkaar 160 iso's gedeeld via torrent, vanuit me luie stoel
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-17
<Erik___> Kan ik hier om hulp vragen ofwel een vraag stellen
<Mario_> Hallo Jan C; heb je even de tijd?
<Mario_> Ik heb een mededeling voor Jan C en OerHeks: het audio-probleem met de Intel audio-kaart heb ik kunnen oplossen; ik heb nu dus wel geluid
<Mario_> Conclusie: de interne audiokaart van Intel 82801CA-ICH3 werkt dus wel binnen Xbuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> toppie, Mario_
<Mario_> ik had nog oude desktop; even Xubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd; daarop werkte audio; audio instellingen overgenomen bij Xubuntu 16.04 ; toen werkte audio nog niet ; bleek dat mediaspeler standaard op mute staat; gewijzigd nu werkt alles
<r3boot> Mario_: ook na een reboot? If not, alsactl store 0 (als root)
<Mario_> Aan r3boot: Xubuntu 16.04 en Parole zijn gelukkig niet eigenwijs; ook na herstart blijven de audio-/multimediakaart van Intel en de audioplayer Parole zonder ingrijpen werken
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-18
<eurk> even een vraagje voor ik ubuntu terug installeer, heeft de nieuwe versie de mogelijkheid voor een videochat in FB ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-19
<ShAn> Hey
<OerHeks> ..
<janmx> waarom kan ik geen pdf afdrukken
<janmx> hallo
<janmx> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-20
<Ryon> Kan iemand mij helpen met het grub rescue verwijderen
<Ryon> want als ik mijn laptop opstart krijg ik grub resque
<Ryon> en vanaf daar kan ik niet de root veranderen
<JanC> GRUB rescue als in de rescue mode van GRUB als je GRUB configuratie stuk is?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-21
<TomB> Hallo iedereen! Ik zit met een kleine vraag: Ik maak gebruik van pulseaudio equalizer, omdat zo de kwaliteit van de audio er hoorbaar op beter geworden is. Maar hoe kan ik deze instellingen van pulseaudio laten laden bij het booten zodat ik dit niet steeds manueel moet doen?
<JanC> sure
<JanC> al zou ik betwisten dat de geluidskwaliteit beter wordt door een equalizer
<JanC> :P
#ubuntu-nl 2016-05-22
<stefaanh> zoek een support die voor mij xubuntu/xfce wil en kan installeren op mijn (nieuwe) laptop clevo N350DW (uefi). Heb zelf procedure uitgeprint en enkele malen geprobeerd. Soms was ik er kort bij, maar tot nu toe geen succes. Gebruik xubuntu/xfce al meerdere jaren (op diverse andere/oudere laptops) en wil het graag blijven gebruiken. Mijn provisoire windows installatie die erop staat (maar die ik niet gevraagd had) mag eraf.
<M_aD> stefaanh: iemand die dat bij jou thuis komt doen?
<stefaanh> zou kunnen, of ik breng hem wel en kom hem wel terug halen of een winkel, iets in die aard
<stefaanh> Kan ook chatten mbv tweede laptop enzo support op afstand genieten.....
<stefaanh> Heb CD met xubuntu ISO
<juul_> ik heb een HP Pavillion g6 laptop met Windows 7 en AZERTY-keyboard. Hoe kan ik dat instellen?
<AK_> I need help with the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16607748/
<juul_> sorry, ik weet niet wat dat betekend.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-15
<roberto_> hello, can someone tell me if there is an Ubuntu version with (U)EFI ?
<roberto_> I ask this because I want to install (X)Ubuntu on a new laptop, which does not have the old BIOS, but a modern (U)EFI...
<roberto_> exit
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-16
<oerheks> kernel update 4.10.0-21-generic #23-Ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-17
<geez[m]> roberto_: Try looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-19
<joy-ict> Goedemorgen :-) Kan iemand mij helpen bij het koppelen van een server aan een domein? Heb geporbeerd het via webmin-bind9 te doen, maar het enige wat ik nu op afstand kan besturen zijn webmin en ssh. Ik krijg het niet voor elkaar de apache-servers (mysql,phpmyadmin,Suitecrm,moodle) te draaien op afstand.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-05-20
<oerheks> Waarom kan een ei niet bevriezen?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-14
<depiro98> Hallo allemaal
<depiro98> ?JOIN
#ubuntu-nl 2018-05-16
<SimonNL> choki stop PMing me
